# ATI Hd 7950/7970 bios mod thread



## Atomfix

Hey, Thanks for the PM and redirecting me to this thread







+1

I've tried loading up my VGA BIOS in that BIOS editor, and it says my card is non-reference and voltage control is impossible.

I'll attach my BIOS in this post to see if you can do anything with it. My ASIC is 86.6% (XFX 7950 DD)

Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## robnitro

http://overclock.net/t/1313813/new-bios-update-for-gigabyte-hd7950/780#post_20097939

Nice work! In the linked thread I managed to make an unlocked v2 bios by changing the asic values. theres no vrm registers on v2 boost bioses!


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, how would I unlock voltages past 1.3v, I want 1.3v+ to be settable in AfterBurner, is this possible?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> http://overclock.net/t/1313813/new-bios-update-for-gigabyte-hd7950/780#post_20097939
> 
> Nice work! In the linked thread I managed to make an unlocked v2 bios by changing the asic values. theres no vrm registers on v2 boost bioses!


Nice, that would be interesting, possible its in another place code tends to look the same or similar till you break down the values in hex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, how would I unlock voltages past 1.3v, I want 1.3v+ to be settable in AfterBurner, is this possible?


Trying to debug the rom to see why Afterburner won't accept higher values, possible its just locked by Afterburner but won't know for a while, have a few roms to sort for people now.


----------



## PedroC1999

I know its AfterBurner thats locked it. Do you want me to upload my PCS+ rom for you to keep?


----------



## mousebat

How can I find the asic values in the Tahiti.rom as posted above by Atomfix?

I have 4 of these non reference XFX 7950 DD (model no: FX-795A-TDJC). All are voltage locked and running way too hot for my liking, I just need to be able to undervolt...

I'm no noob to hex, I remap diesel engines for fun and am well versed in searching for single hex values in 2mb bin files but graphics cards is all completely new to me


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousebat*
> 
> How can I find the asic values in the Tahiti.rom as posted above by Atomfix?
> 
> I have 4 of these non reference XFX 7950 DD (model no: FX-795A-TDJC). All are voltage locked and running way too hot for my liking, I just need to be able to undervolt...
> 
> I'm no noob to hex, I remap diesel engines for fun and am well versed in searching for single hex values in 2mb bin files but graphics cards is all completely new to me


ASIC quality of your card, profile would have to be set around your cards ASIC quality, use the latest GPU-Z tool and in the tool right click on the top left hand corner and click on check ASIC quality.


----------



## mousebat

Does the ASIC quality change from card to card (i.e. same part number but different card?) - because I've got 4 of the same cards. I'm 99% sure I'm running the same card as Atomfix.

I'll just go throw windows on (running linux at the moment) and get the asic quality...


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousebat*
> 
> Does the ASIC quality change from card to card (i.e. same part number but different card?) - because I've got 4 of the same cards. I'm 99% sure I'm running the same card as Atomfix.
> 
> I'll just go throw windows on (running linux at the moment) and get the asic quality...


While ASIC quality is different from card to card the vendor tends to set the scale the same for that type of card they make, its a vendor specific scale.


----------



## mousebat

Haha, one of my cards is 73.1% and the other identical card is 61.8%?!

The 73.1% card is running in a 16x-1x riser ribbon and I can only assume because of this it has automagically lowered it's voltage to 1.169 from 1.250?

The card that is in the 16x slot is locked on 1.250v and has 61.8% asic quality.

I checked and the bios is exactly the same as posted by Atomfix.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousebat*
> 
> Haha, one of my cards is 73.1% and the other identical card is 61.8%?!
> 
> The 73.1% card is running in a 16x-1x riser ribbon and I can only assume because of this it has automagically lowered it's voltage to 1.169 from 1.250?
> 
> The card that is in the 16x slot is locked on 1.250v and has 61.8% asic quality.
> 
> I checked and the bios is exactly the same as posted by Atomfix.


What max voltage did you want? Will add the next morning when im off work. I don't think its the same since his is locked at 1.113v .


----------



## mousebat

Ah, I'll have to extract my bios and put it up. Much appreciated.

I'd love to know what values to look for in the hex


----------



## Atomfix

Congratulations! You have done it! I'm able to pass the 1.13V limit on my XFX 7950!!!

I'm at 1.14V and able to go right up to 1.225V!!!

EDIT, To all other user XFX users, my BIOS will not work with your XFX 7950, each BIOS has it's own code to power the VRMs.... or something like that, you will end up bricking your card, Each XFX BIOS has to be modified.

795A-TDJC Now running @ 1.225V, Was running a quick test in furmark with 100% fan, and the load temp easily hits 70C+

Good job on the work! Hope to hear from you tomorrow about the memory voltage


----------



## robnitro

Ok here's my bios mod on atomfix's , based on what I did on the fy1 fx1 for gigabyte locked cards. You need to use trixx... and your default voltage will be low now 990 according to this bios that atomfix posted. Stock is 1.13, not 1.25 as it says, dont know why you got that?

What I do is set all the asic states to something really low, except for the last one, so 01 02 02 02 etc... then keep ff 03 for the lowest voltage. Somehow that worked on the gigabyte bioses!

Atomfix, how did you edit the vrm's? These bioses have 00 00 for the vrm register. In stock you get a value like 97 00 for example

Try it out and let me know how it goes. If this trick works for dd, wow.. awesome!

xfx795DD-robnitroMOD.zip 81k .zip file


----------



## jomama22

Is there a trick to get trixx to adjust voltage on non reference PCBs? I have 3 lightnings and can't seem to get trixx to adjust voltage.

Reason I ask is because I want to use 50% pt on the lightning's stock bios as well as get over 1.35v. I have used artmoney with ab to achieve whatever voltage I want, but w.o 50% pt, I don't think it is doing me much good.

If I could use ab for pure voltage and sapphire/CCC for pt% and have it work together, that would be king lol.

I have found the pt hex in the bios but from what it sounds like, ab is locked down to what it wants as limits.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Ok here's my bios mod on atomfix's , based on what I did on the fy1 fx1 for gigabyte locked cards. You need to use trixx... and your default voltage will be low now 990 according to this bios that atomfix posted. Stock is 1.13, not 1.25 as it says, dont know why you got that?
> 
> What I do is set all the asic states to something really low, except for the last one, so 01 02 02 02 etc... then keep ff 03 for the lowest voltage. Somehow that worked on the gigabyte bioses!
> 
> Atomfix, how did you edit the vrm's? These bioses have 00 00 for the vrm register. In stock you get a value like 97 00 for example
> 
> Try it out and let me know how it goes. If this trick works for dd, wow.. awesome!
> 
> xfx795DD-robnitroMOD.zip 81k .zip file


Because if I use any other 795A-TDJC BIOS's on my XFX 7950, it will brick my card, I've tried every single BIOS on TechPowerUP, and it all seems to brick my card, unless I flash the one that came with my GPU.

If it's not the VRM Registers, it must be something else that's hard coded on the PCB??

The stock voltage was 1.030V and I was able to overvolt it to 1.130V in Trixx, and it was locked at that voltage, until today, I used a edited BIOS that Kahboom provided me (Which was the BIOS from my card) , and I'm now able to go as high as 1.225V, I can go even further though! I just need Kahboom to edit the voltages even higher, but I'm afraid that the VRM's might blow, I believe it only uses 4 or 5 power phases for the GPU.

I still need the memory voltage changed because I can't get past 1350MHz without crashing or getting any artifacts.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Ok here's my bios mod on atomfix's , based on what I did on the fy1 fx1 for gigabyte locked cards. You need to use trixx... and your default voltage will be low now 990 according to this bios that atomfix posted. Stock is 1.13, not 1.25 as it says, dont know why you got that?
> 
> What I do is set all the asic states to something really low, except for the last one, so 01 02 02 02 etc... then keep ff 03 for the lowest voltage. Somehow that worked on the gigabyte bioses!
> 
> Atomfix, how did you edit the vrm's? These bioses have 00 00 for the vrm register. In stock you get a value like 97 00 for example
> 
> Try it out and let me know how it goes. If this trick works for dd, wow.. awesome!
> 
> xfx795DD-robnitroMOD.zip 81k .zip file


you have to correct an edited checksum too not brick these cards on the xfx. Voltage can be raised to max on value can not be changed near the bottom of the hex in another section after burner finds it thats way it does not work with the mod but its in another section i did not list, or show a picture of allowing a cap in the Asic if you will the setting before last i set near his asic value and raised to 1.150. So his card would run between that and the previous setting. Changed last setting to 1.255v which is the new limit. Since the power phase is weak i did not raise fully. Unlocked power tune to 50%. He has run up to 1.225v but did not go higher due to heat. To avoid conflict correct checksum value back to stock value and it works 100% of the time. I will revisit his bios later on and perform more tweaks i havw yet to list, just havent had the time. As far as vrm in his bios its just not there most likely due to the type of power phase used.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Is there a trick to get trixx to adjust voltage on non reference PCBs? I have 3 lightnings and can't seem to get trixx to adjust voltage.
> 
> Reason I ask is because I want to use 50% pt on the lightning's stock bios as well as get over 1.35v. I have used artmoney with ab to achieve whatever voltage I want, but w.o 50% pt, I don't think it is doing me much good.
> 
> If I could use ab for pure voltage and sapphire/CCC for pt% and have it work together, that would be king lol.
> 
> I have found the pt hex in the bios but from what it sounds like, ab is locked down to what it wants as limits.


post your bios and i will take a look. Yes after burner is locked. I have been looking for and uncapped lightning bios the ln2 one but cant find it. I wanted to see how they prevented the card from powering down in the sleep state for the power phases from reviews i have read, this would be nice to see how it would effect a normal card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Because if I use any other 795A-TDJC BIOS's on my XFX 7950, it will brick my card, I've tried every single BIOS on TechPowerUP, and it all seems to brick my card, unless I flash the one that came with my GPU.
> 
> If it's not the VRM Registers, it must be something else that's hard coded on the PCB??
> 
> The stock voltage was 1.030V and I was able to overvolt it to 1.130V in Trixx, and it was locked at that voltage, until today, I used a edited BIOS that Kahboom provided me (Which was the BIOS from my card) , and I'm now able to go as high as 1.225V, I can go even further though! I just need Kahboom to edit the voltages even higher, but I'm afraid that the VRM's might blow, I believe it only uses 4 or 5 power phases for the GPU.
> 
> I still need the memory voltage changed because I can't get past 1350MHz without crashing or getting any artifacts.


i would have went higher but did not want to kill your card. As far as memory goes have not looked into uncapping them due to cards not liking to much higher or blowing. I got my bios working on someones card that had a lower voltage and he blew his card in a matter of days. Its really not worth the risk. Since your voltage is locked on memory i dont know what value to look for anyways. I will revisit in time and make more adjustments. Not to say it won't work with other XFX 7950DD its more of a model speicific type of bios. Some how most likely a chip. Some Gpus know there stock bios type or at an extreme case there own serial but i dont think its a serial. But for sure some newer motherboards are able to check the checksum of the gpu and its bios and if it does not match it does not boot at all. Since each gpu bios checksum is model specific it will look for this value on some locked gpus just to boot no matter what. So we found out today voltage caps or locked voltages can be removed or just lifted to what you want on a locked card like yours as long as the bios file value is corrected to stock values.


----------



## ericeod

kahboom,

Thanks for the thread, and the work you've put into the bios files you've already created. I've been working with my ASUS 7970 DC2T for a few months now trying to unlock it's potential. I've been limited to an older version of GPU Tweak (by ASUS) and a locked voltage. Can you please see what you can do with the following bios:

ASUS 7970 DC2-Top
bios 015.023.000.002.000000 (113-AD45600-204) Dec 22, 2011
Dual Link DVI bios:

DC2T_15_023.zip 41k .zip file


1180MHz core at 1.219v (what I set using the TechPowerUp tool which is folding 24/7 stable)
1650MHz memory at 1.60v (default)
AIC Quality is 70.4%
50% Power Target (Default is 20%)

I would like to link your thread/modded bios for this card to my ASUS 7970 thread. Again, thanks for all your work. I know this level of detail and scope of work has taken a lot of your time.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> kahboom,
> 
> Thanks for the thread, and the work you've put into the bios files you've already created. I've been working with my ASUS 7970 DC2T for a few months now trying to unlock it's potential. I've been limited to an older version of GPU Tweak (by ASUS) and a locked voltage. Can you please see what you can do with the following bios:
> 
> ASUS 7970 DC2-Top
> bios 015.023.000.002.000000 (113-AD45600-204) Dec 22, 2011
> Dual Link DVI bios:
> 
> DC2T_15_023.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1180MHz core at 1.219v (what I set using the TechPowerUp tool which is folding 24/7 stable)
> 1650MHz memory at 1.60v (default)
> AIC Quality is 70.4%
> 50% Power Target (Default is 20%)
> 
> I would like to link your thread/modded bios for this card to my ASUS 7970 thread. Again, thanks for all your work. I know this level of detail and scope of work has taken a lot of your time.


Is your target voltage with load or no load when you measured and using no power tune. When profile is set for your new stock clock make sure voltage is what you need because profile will be made for it. Also what limits do you want for core and ram? Power tune will be unlocked to50% I get off work in a few hours. So i have a few others to edit as well. What max core where you looking for?


----------



## Atomfix

It can run at 1.225V just fine, but what's the risk of blowing the power phases? I heard these GPUs can run fine up to 1.3V

I've managed to hit 1150MHz Core, and will try for 1200MHz later on in 3DMark11 and will let you know.

And is it possible to just increase the memory voltage by just a fraction to try and get 1400MHz stable?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> It can run at 1.225V just fine, but what's the risk of blowing the power phases? I heard these GPUs can run fine up to 1.3V
> 
> I've managed to hit 1150MHz Core, and will try for 1200MHz later on in 3DMark11 and will let you know.
> 
> And is it possible to just increase the memory voltage by just a fraction to try and get 1400MHz stable?


Yes they can run a little higher with the right power phases, ex its like comparing a 6+2 phase motherboard to an 8+2 phase board. Which is more likely to fail with an overclock? Which stands a higher chance of lasting longer under full load, while overclocked or not? 50mhz on the memory is about the sames as 10 or 20mhz core equivalent. You gained 150mhz core. I will look into memory later this weekend or some time during the week since so many are willing to try. Will have to do testing as well. But i have to thank you any ways i used you as a test subject. Lol. During unlocking your card i did not reset or curve the voltage table. Just added a little higher at the end and figured lets try not to match but offset with a higher number at the end at the end of the scale on top thats the number i set higher by itself and it unlocked your voltage to the higher number. So now future profiles made will be smarter and curve not so drastic and i know right were to find voltage unlock. I just wonder if this is going to work for a boost card. I have one to edit for someone so i will find out soon if they let me know.


----------



## Atomfix

Fair enough, I'll have to swap over my Sempron 190 back to my Phenom 1055T, clock that back to 4.2GHz and try for 1200MHz on my 7950 @ 1.225V and bench it on 3DMark11 and compare it with mylast score


----------



## Onkawow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> It can run at 1.225V just fine, but what's the risk of blowing the power phases? I heard these GPUs can run fine up to 1.3V
> 
> I've managed to hit 1150MHz Core, and will try for 1200MHz later on in 3DMark11 and will let you know.
> 
> And is it possible to just increase the memory voltage by just a fraction to try and get 1400MHz stable?


I got a Spapphire Vapor-X which i raised the memory voltage on from 1,5 volt to 1,6 volt and right away i raised the memory clock to 1700 mhz. I have not tried higher yet, but until now 0 artifacts or anything when benchning or gaming. The maksimum i have tried on the core is 1200 mhz which is perfectly stable at around 1,285 volt before v-drop. For daily use i run 1130 mhz core with 1,231 volt which gives me around 1,160 volt after v-drop. I only have a 25" monitor with maks res. 1920*1080 so with my 2500k at 4,7ghz 24/7 i got no use for higher clocks atm.


----------



## Atomfix

So I've tried 1.255V @ 1165MHz Core and 1350MHz Memory @ 40% Power Limit and the driver keeps crashing.

Tried to benchmark on 3DMark11


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Is your target voltage with load or no load when you measured and using no power tune. When profile is set for your new stock clock make sure voltage is what you need because profile will be made for it. Also what limits do you want for core and ram? Power tune will be unlocked to50% I get off work in a few hours. So i have a few others to edit as well. What max core where you looking for?


That voltage is with no load or Powertune. With 1.219v, the voltage drops to 1.183v under heavy load, when it is folding. Maybe just round up to 1.22v for core.

As for limits, is it possible to set a Max OC of 1350MHz core and 1800MHz for the ram. I will be putting a water block on the card at one point.

Thanks again!


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> post your bios and i will take a look. Yes after burner is locked. I have been looking for and uncapped lightning bios the ln2 one but cant find it. I wanted to see how they prevented the card from powering down in the sleep state for the power phases from reviews i have read, this would be nice to see how it would effect a normal card.


I will upload all 6 bios to you tonight. The reason for 6 is I have 3 different asic (1.05, 1.112, 1.175) each with their own ln2 bios.

These are launch day 7970 lightnings so are most likely the most "unlocked". A bit of info for you: ln2 bios does indeed keep all power stages on the entire time but this is the only "unlocked" part enabled for end users unless you have the newest AB MOA edition. Afterburner is completely locked down with 1.35v max/20% pt.

Also, the ln2 bios is is slower at the same clock speeds. There must be slower timings in both the GPU and mem, this is why I want the stock bios to obtain 50% pt.

Art money voltage hack works on stock bios, so the voltage limit is easily passed which leads me to believe pt can be unlocked as well. But the issue of using CCC/trixx comes into play.

Maybe using the /xcl method with CCC/trixx would work.m.


----------



## eliongater

Would you like a 7950 boost vapor-x bios?


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> you have to correct an edited checksum too not brick these cards on the xfx. Voltage can be raised to max on value can not be changed near the bottom of the hex in another section after burner finds it thats way it does not work with the mod but its in another section i did not list, or show a picture of allowing a cap in the Asic if you will the setting before last i set near his asic value and raised to 1.150. So his card would run between that and the previous setting. Changed last setting to 1.255v which is the new limit. Since the power phase is weak i did not raise fully. Unlocked power tune to 50%. He has run up to 1.225v but did not go higher due to heat. To avoid conflict correct checksum value back to stock value and it works 100% of the time. I will revisit his bios later on and perform more tweaks i havw yet to list, just havent had the time. As far as vrm in his bios its just not there most likely due to the type of power phase used.


Yes, I always update checksum (16 bit) by editing the bottom of the bios FF FF or 00 00 00 etc to match the original checksum.

Otherwise atiflash didn't let me flash (as at the time I didn't know about the -f option).

According to atiflash- they use a 16 bit checksum.

BTW, The voltage modding program from techpowerup does not correct checksum, I let the author know.

What kind of vdroop y'all getting with occt 4.4.0 dx11 360x360 + 480x480 shaders 5 error checking on?
My 1.18v drops to 1.10v ... 22-24 amps 12v in!


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Yes, I always update checksum (16 bit) by editing the bottom of the bios FF FF or 00 00 00 etc to match the original checksum.
> 
> Otherwise atiflash didn't let me flash (as at the time I didn't know about the -f option).
> 
> According to atiflash- they use a 16 bit checksum.
> 
> BTW, The voltage modding program from techpowerup does not correct checksum, I let the author know.
> 
> What kind of vdroop y'all getting with occt 4.4.0 dx11 360x360 + 480x480 shaders 5 error checking on?
> My 1.18v drops to 1.10v ... 22-24 amps 12v in!


Which voltage mod from tpu are you talking about? just curious.

I have v droop of .08,.07 and .04 for my three cards.


----------



## robnitro

It's a voltage editor program that someone made. It only works on non-boost bioses for now. It was mentioned in the first post of this thread.


----------



## sinnedone

Would this work on XFX black edition 7870"s (voltage locked)?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> That voltage is with no load or Powertune. With 1.219v, the voltage drops to 1.183v under heavy load, when it is folding. Maybe just round up to 1.22v for core.
> 
> As for limits, is it possible to set a Max OC of 1350MHz core and 1800MHz for the ram. I will be putting a water block on the card at one point.
> 
> Thanks again!


No problem i will fix after work in the morning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> I will upload all 6 bios to you tonight. The reason for 6 is I have 3 different asic (1.05, 1.112, 1.175) each with their own ln2 bios.
> 
> These are launch day 7970 lightnings so are most likely the most "unlocked". A bit of info for you: ln2 bios does indeed keep all power stages on the entire time but this is the only "unlocked" part enabled for end users unless you have the newest AB MOA edition. Afterburner is completely locked down with 1.35v max/20% pt.
> 
> Also, the ln2 bios is is slower at the same clock speeds. There must be slower timings in both the GPU and mem, this is why I want the stock bios to obtain 50% pt.
> 
> Art money voltage hack works on stock bios, so the voltage limit is easily passed which leads me to believe pt can be unlocked as well. But the issue of using CCC/trixx comes into play.
> 
> Maybe using the /xcl method with CCC/trixx would work.m.


Yeah sounds about right. Send them over and ill set to what you need or want thx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Would you like a 7950 boost vapor-x bios?


Sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Yes, I always update checksum (16 bit) by editing the bottom of the bios FF FF or 00 00 00 etc to match the original checksum.
> 
> Otherwise atiflash didn't let me flash (as at the time I didn't know about the -f option).
> 
> According to atiflash- they use a 16 bit checksum.
> 
> BTW, The voltage modding program from techpowerup does not correct checksum, I let the author know.
> 
> What kind of vdroop y'all getting with occt 4.4.0 dx11 360x360 + 480x480 shaders 5 error checking on?
> My 1.18v drops to 1.10v ... 22-24 amps 12v in!


Mine drops from 1.094v to 1.050v and as low as 1.024v i have yet to test if raising vrm signal for voltage offsets this, im going to test this weekend. The tool also does not uncap voltage just changes Asic table values one at a time. If you were able to set all at once the voltage, vrm signal, and Asic would have a normal curve and not be all over the place.


----------



## yoyo711

Anyone Mod boost Msi Hd 7950 Twin Frozer III bios?????????????


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Anyone Mod boost Msi Hd 7950 Twin Frozer III bios?????????????


Not yet. Post your stock image.rom List your Asic, desired clock, ram speed, voltage limit, ect. The more info the better. Things to note Msi Afterburner right now would not work with the new rom, you would have to use a different tool like Sapphire Trixx or Asus gpu tool or so on.


----------



## eliongater

7950boost_vaporx_bios.zip 83k .zip file


My asic is 89.5%
Don't have any other info other than at 1ghz i need 1037 VDDC in trixx

EDIT: The bios with 9 at the end is from when the bios switch is not illuminated


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Not yet. Post your stock image.rom List your Asic, desired clock, ram speed, voltage limit, ect. The more info the better. Things to note Msi Afterburner right now would not work with the new rom, you would have to use a different tool like Sapphire Trixx or Asus gpu tool or so on.


Thanks for the Info

my Asic 68.1% and desired clock is 1300/1680 1.30~1.35 voltage

Here is Stock Msi r7950 boost rom

Msi r7950 boost.zip 41k .zip file


Thanks again


----------



## Atomfix

I feel sorry for the people with Vdrop, mine always stays a consistent 1.225V throughout benchmarking.... including furmark

Kahboom is doing some excellent work with my BIOS. The Voltage has been successfully unlocked on a XFX 7950 DD (795A-TDJC Model) and I can run up to 1.225V just fine at the moment, but I wouldn't go any higher than that (Just a caution to other XFX users)

Now just waiting for the final release to maybe crack the memory voltage and to fix the idle voltage from 0.900-0.950V back to 0.800-0.850V


----------



## mousebat

Hey Atomfix - I've got 4 of the same card as you - 795A-TDJC. I think I'm probably the only one on this thread who wants to actually undervolt for cooler running!

Each of my cards have wildly different ASIC qualities. In fact, they all seem to be locked at different voltages from stock - one decides it's running @ 1.169, one @ 1.125v and the other 2 run at 1.250v?!

Does your new bios allow undervolting?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousebat*
> 
> Hey Atomfix - I've got 4 of the same card as you - 795A-TDJC. I think I'm probably the only one on this thread who wants to actually undervolt for cooler running!
> 
> Each of my cards have wildly different ASIC qualities. In fact, they all seem to be locked at different voltages from stock - one decides it's running @ 1.169, one @ 1.125v and the other 2 run at 1.250v?!
> 
> Does your new bios allow undervolting?


Hey, You might have to ask Kahboom to do a custom voltage scale for you, or you could use Trixx or ASUS GPU Tweak to adjust 3D voltages?

If your 795A-TDJC runs up to 1.25V, then maybe mine will also, I'll have to ask Kahboom to adjust my voltages up to 1.25V

Are you able to get 1165MHz+ on the card that can do 1.25V?


----------



## mousebat

I'm actually running a Linux Distro called BAMT - based on Debian Squeeze and built specifically for mining crypto-currencies so not using the windows stuff. I can set the memory/cpu speed from the OS but voltage changes are completely ignored. Unlocked cards seem to be able to set the voltage in BAMT fine. My cards run at WOT or nothing so undervolting is a practicality I need!

I'll try setting the clock to 1165+ when I get back from work (6ish) - it's no good for my purposes as when I get to that speed they start making mistakes in calculations. I'd be happy with stock clocks if I could just set the damn voltage! Do you reckon changing the voltage scale will allow me to do this?

Please forgive my noob questions, I'm new to this!


----------



## suvi

Hello

I have a Sapphire 7950 Boost with default clock 925/1250 and unlocked voltage.
I would love if you could modify that i can raise MAXIMUM vcore up to 1.45 since i have a quite big vdroop and make limits for overclock 1300/1800 if it is possible and make +50% power control setting. I have water cooling so temperature is no problem.
I used the tool from techpowerup and i can raise power control limit to +50% and its working really nice (i did some measurement for verify) but the voltage increase is working only after reboot on default, as soon as i raise the clock the voltage resets to stock somehow.
If you modify my bios I can manually overclock then with trixxx 4.4.0b. I can already overvolt since it is an unlocked card which i verified in hwinfo but i cant raise voltage to more then 1.30v with ANY tool (MSI AB, trixxx) in my current unmodified bios.
My asic is 69.9%.
If you need any more info just say









Thank you

Tahiti3.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## robnitro

Mousebat, here you go, 1.069v boost state, 1.00v state 2. With trixx it may be unlockable in windows like I have done for the gigabyte boosts. Your bios is very similar in voltage tables to gigabyte fy/fx bioses. The bios has a different structure than atomfix's which is quite strange, no state 2 voltage listed.
Other alternatives in the asic voltage table are 1.08 and 1.125v. In terms of calculations per watt, the best I have found is in the range of 1v up to 1.12v. Beyond that, these cards lose a lot of efficiency. A good analogy is my 2500k cpu. For 4.1ghz it only needs 1.22v, for 4.5- 1.33v!

XFX7950DD_FX-795A-TDJC-1069mv-robnitroVOLTUNLOCKMOD.zip 81k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I feel sorry for the people with Vdrop, mine always stays a consistent 1.225V throughout benchmarking.... including furmark
> 
> Kahboom is doing some excellent work with my BIOS. The Voltage has been successfully unlocked on a XFX 7950 DD (795A-TDJC Model) and I can run up to 1.225V just fine at the moment, but I wouldn't go any higher than that (Just a caution to other XFX users)
> 
> Now just waiting for the final release to maybe crack the memory voltage and to fix the idle voltage from 0.900-0.950V back to 0.800-0.850V


I seriously doubt it is that stable. NO amount of LLC can be that stable, it either overshoots a bit or undershoots, and this includes cpu's.
Some cards don't give actual voltage or vrm readings, but state VDDC. Try out hwinfo64 and see what it says for gpu vrm voltage out.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Mousebat, here you go, 1.069v boost state, 1.00v state 2. With trixx it may be unlockable in windows like I have done for the gigabyte boosts. Your bios is very similar in voltage tables to gigabyte fy/fx bioses. The bios has a different structure than atomfix's which is quite strange, no state 2 voltage listed.
> Other alternatives in the asic voltage table are 1.08 and 1.125v. In terms of calculations per watt, the best I have found is in the range of 1v up to 1.12v. Beyond that, these cards lose a lot of efficiency. A good analogy is my 2500k cpu. For 4.1ghz it only needs 1.22v, for 4.5- 1.33v!
> 
> XFX7950DD_FX-795A-TDJC-1069mv-robnitroVOLTUNLOCKMOD.zip 81k .zip file
> 
> I seriously doubt it is that stable. NO amount of LLC can be that stable, it either overshoots a bit or undershoots, and this includes cpu's.
> Some cards don't give actual voltage or vrm readings, but state VDDC. Try out hwinfo64 and see what it says for gpu vrm voltage out.


Spun up Furmark and the voltage stayed a consistent 1.030V But as you said, it could be inconsistent due to the fact that XFX's custom made PCB doesn't include any VRM temp sensors, only the GPU Diode register or anything else.

Trying to push 1.3V and trying to reach 1165MHz on Core just results in a driver crash


----------



## iAlex

Can you mod a 7870XT (Tahiti LE) BIOS?


----------



## MikeMike86

7870xt/myst would be awesome to see if modded would do better..

Here's you a PowerColor AX7950 rom, I'll play with it later but figured if you were working on a list of roms.








Great info also, +rep!

PowerColorAX7950.zip 105k .zip file

This is the boost rom as well, but voltages are unlocked for me, when in boost mode it maxes the voltage out at around 1.25v..


----------



## paleh0rse14

Another interested 7870XT MYST owner here. Do you need one of us to upload our stock BIOS in order to see if it can be modded?

I'd be extra stoked if it's possible!


----------



## yoyo711

Someone Please Mod Msi boost hd7950 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here is my card info

my Asic 68.1% and desired clock is 1300/1680/1.35 voltage my vdroop is 1.25~1.29 on 1.30 vltage

Here is Stock Msi r7950 boost rom

msi boost Hd7950.zip 41k .zip file


Thanks again


----------



## kahboom

Updated guide, no more submits at this time, have to play catch up will all the PM's and ones already posted, if you posted already i will get to you in order received.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Updated guide, no more submits at this time, have to play catch up will all the PM's and ones already posted, if you posted already i will get to you in order received.


Take your time buddy


----------



## xIC3x

Hi guys has anyone tried to disable the BOOST?
I tried multiple of BIOSes and none worked on my card, bought it on 22 december 2012

My card = HIS IceQ 7950 Boost edition 925/1250 1.25v, ASIC quality 79.8%

HIS IceQ 7950 Boost edition BIOS.rar

I wrote to HIS with a question if they could provide me a non boost bios that would work with my card, still waiting for reply. But from what people say they usualy take up to 7 days, so...


----------



## Atomfix

Free bump!


----------



## Noviets

Is it possible to mod the vcore on the bios? For example the default vcore on the DC2T's is 1.170, where as the default on Matrix is 1.256. I would like to set her at 1.300 as the card is voltage locked but changes fine with bios flashing.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Is it possible to mod the vcore on the bios? For example the default vcore on the DC2T's is 1.170, where as the default on Matrix is 1.256. I would like to set her at 1.300 as the card is voltage locked but changes fine with bios flashing.


You can mod the vcore using the vbios editor from TechPowerUp. Here is the DC2T with 1.260v vcore (it will default to 1.26v, so you will have to use GPU Tweak if you want it lower) when running stock clocks):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1390275/wip-asus-7970-dc2t-crossflash-to-matrix-project-and-gen-info-thread/110#post_20037338

The thread itself has a lot of pooled knowledge:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1390275/wip-asus-7970-dc2t-crossflash-to-matrix-project-and-gen-info-thread

You can easily mod your own bios using the utility though. it works with the DC2T. I now run mine at 1180/1650 with 1.219v vcore.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183423


----------



## yoyo711

Delete


----------



## kahboom

Stable bios added, under profiles, more to test.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Stable bios added, under profiles, more to test.


Thanks Kahboom









My XFX 7950 BIOS is listed in the first OP post, it should work on all XFX 7950 795A-TDJC without bricking your card! It unlocks voltage control right up to 1.2V, anything over it just won't be possible, it gets highly unstable.

Thanks!


----------



## xIC3x

I have reached my 2 days limit.
I don't run WC any more, clocks that I use to run were 1100/1500 1.150v but it seems to crash now...
I think 1000/1400 1.1v should be ok, but to make sure I will check.

EDIT

1049/1352 1.1v on the core and memory stock 1600
Fan speed auto, max temp after BF3 and then 3d mark 11 68c on IceQ cooler.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711015


----------



## yoyo711

Kahboom give me the bios it's been full 2 days I tested about 15 bios for my card. he Custom made just for me. I reached 1250/1600 and unlock the voltage and very stable.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6706426 p11315 Graphics Score is 11395 1250/1600 69c for 24/7 I'll push More tho........ now I do not miss golden Msi R7950 (die on me)

Thank you very much !! Kahboom you are the best !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Edit : In 2 days 82 Private Messages for Kahboom about 50 Private Messages send out to me and 32 Private Messages I send to him. Thank you again......


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Thanks Kahboom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XFX 7950 BIOS is listed in the first OP post, it should work on all XFX 7950 795A-TDJC without bricking your card! It unlocks voltage control right up to 1.2V, anything over it just won't be possible, it gets highly unstable.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIC3x*
> 
> I have reached my 2 days limit.
> I don't run WC any more, clocks that I use to run were 1100/1500 1.150v but it seems to crash now...
> I think 1000/1400 1.1v should be ok, but to make sure I will check.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> 1049/1352 1.1v on the core and memory stock 1600
> Fan speed auto, max temp after BF3 and then 3d mark 11 68c on IceQ cooler.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711015


Im only one person, and i had more to edit on tech power up forums as well, working on right now, regarding your cooler you should check to see if you reseated correctly, and check thermal pads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Kahboom give me the bios it's been full 2 days I tested about 15 bios for my card. he Custom made just for me. I reached 1250/1600 and unlock the voltage and very stable.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6706426 p11315 Graphics Score is 11395 1250/1600 69c for 24/7 I'll push More tho........ now I do not miss golden Msi R7950 (die on me)
> 
> Thank you very much !! Kahboom you are the best !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : In 2 days 82 Private Messages for Kahboom about 50 Private Messages send out to me and 32 Private Messages I send to him. Thank you again......


Glad it worked out.


----------



## xIC3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> No problem
> Im only one person, and i had more to edit on tech power up forums as well, working on right now, regarding your cooler you should check to see if you reseated correctly, and check thermal pads.
> Glad it worked out.


I understand this and apprieciate your help, it was my fault that what I wrote didn't make too much sense.
The picture I had was an old build with i7 920 and gtx 570.


----------



## xIC3x

Sorry tu write here but this limit is very annoying...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711575

http://scr.hu/0ozg/l9bti


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIC3x*
> 
> Sorry tu write here but this limit is very annoying...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711575
> 
> http://scr.hu/0ozg/l9bti


What limit?


----------



## xIC3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> What limit?


You have reached your daily allotment of 15 private messages per day. Note that multiple recipients of the same message each count toward your limit.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711622

http://scr.hu/0ozg/bgman

EDIT:

Yep, 1.30v and +50%
Now I will test the card on BF3

EDIT:

http://scr.hu/0ozg/pkzlv

20 min of BF3 64 map and 20 min of Metro 2033 on High

Can't PM you as I have this limit thing...

EDIT:

I tried to edit the voltage to lower it from 1.180v to 1.097v to see if it's stable and lowers temps but the Voltage is constant 1.180v.
Sorry for writing here but I get this message http://scr.hu/0ozg/579ij


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIC3x*
> 
> You have reached your daily allotment of 15 private messages per day. Note that multiple recipients of the same message each count toward your limit.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711622
> 
> http://scr.hu/0ozg/bgman
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Yep, 1.30v and +50%
> Now I will test the card on BF3
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> http://scr.hu/0ozg/pkzlv
> 
> 20 min of BF3 64 map and 20 min of Metro 2033 on High
> 
> Can't PM you as I have this limit thing...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I tried to edit the voltage to lower it from 1.180v to 1.097v to see if it's stable and lowers temps but the Voltage is constant 1.180v.
> Sorry for writing here but I get this message http://scr.hu/0ozg/579ij


Have you tested with out the use of Power tune? Its not a constant 1.18v use gpu-z and click on sensors it will show real time load voltage, in the voltage table the max is set too 1.18v and HWmonitor and HWinfo both say the max in software tool not actual voltage.

LIst updated profiles added.


----------



## xIC3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Have you tested with out the use of Power tune? Its not a constant 1.18v use gpu-z and click on sensors it will show real time load voltage, in the voltage table the max is set too 1.18v and HWmonitor and HWinfo both say the max in software tool not actual voltage.


Yep, you're right it works.
Anyway of lowering the temp? 72c is a bit high. Maybe 1000/1350 would be a good balance?
Again sorry for writing here, but this PM limit is a pain in the backside.









GPU-Z log file - http://wklej.org/id/1062838/ after 15 min of BF3 pistol & knife 120fps

EDIT:

Again BIG, BIG THANKS!


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIC3x*
> 
> Yep, you're right it works.
> Anyway of lowering the temp? 72c is a bit high. Maybe 1000/1350 would be a good balance?
> Again sorry for writing here, but this PM limit is a pain in the backside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z log file - http://wklej.org/id/1062838/ after 15 min of BF3 pistol & knife 120fps
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Again BIG, BIG THANKS!


On the first page under Additional profiles in the bottom i have added your card, it has additional profiles lowest is 1000core by 1400mhz ram try that one i have to get some sleep. Really 72c is too hot? What kind of case flow do you have? Moving from a Gtx 570 to these, under or even in the low 80c to high 70c range is good, i still have some 570's and they sound like hair dryers, so loud and hot but great in the winter.


----------



## LtMatt

Kaboom many thanks for the HIS 7950 Ice-Q Boost Bios. I used it on my HIS card and it works wonderfully, getting rid of the horrible boost crap. You've made a lot of users happy over at overclockers forums. Cheers.


----------



## yoyo711

Kaboom

Now you need to work on Ram voltage on boost card so I can break 12000 point on 3dmark11


----------



## robnitro

I haven't found where RAM voltage is set in bioses.

You can use latest msi afterburner to set ram voltage. Next to core voltage click the arrow, gives u adjustment from 1500-1700 mv.

I haven't noticed more stability past 1600 mv. How about you?


----------



## PedroC1999

I have, from 1.6v to 1.669v, lets me break 1800MHz


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> I haven't found where RAM voltage is set in bioses.
> 
> You can use latest msi afterburner to set ram voltage. Next to core voltage click the arrow, gives u adjustment from 1500-1700 mv.
> 
> I haven't noticed more stability past 1600 mv. How about you?


I used Trixx 4.40 to Ram voltage I set 1600 mv I can not monitor vram so I do not pass 1600 mv.
but when crash it set to 1.551 mv tho.....


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I have, from 1.6v to 1.669v, lets me break 1800MHz


how is the temp vram ????


----------



## PedroC1999

No sensors, but the card is very cool


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIC3x*
> 
> Yep, you're right it works.
> Anyway of lowering the temp? 72c is a bit high. Maybe 1000/1350 would be a good balance?
> Again sorry for writing here, but this PM limit is a pain in the backside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z log file - http://wklej.org/id/1062838/ after 15 min of BF3 pistol & knife 120fps
> EDIT:
> Again BIG, BIG THANKS!


Yea upper 80s for almost all gpus, specs on most cards say 90s... Before I water cooled my cards they hit 94c running Valley, I wouldn't suggest it for 24/7, but they didn't burn up..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> No sensors, but the card is very cool


The PowerColor AX7950? They all have sensors but if you have other programs that use the sensors open (such as afterburner or trix) it can mess up how gpuz detects them.


----------



## ihatelolcats

interesting stuff here. subd


----------



## peapod

Hi

Thanks kahboom for getting rid of the Boost on the HIS7950 but is anyone having trouble with the memory clocks?

I have flashed 1070/1400 & 1050/1400 and in benchmarks it shows 1500 memory. I am using Trixx & 13.6 beta 2 drivers, I have tried re-installing drivers and Trixx, but it sticks at 1500. At 1500 my games start to display red small pixels.

when flashed at 1070/1400 - GPUZ reported 1070/1500 as default GPU clock 1070/1400, Trix reports 1070/1400 - valley benchmark 1070/1500

???

just a shame my card doesn't like 1500


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peapod*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks kahboom for getting rid of the Boost on the HIS7950 but is anyone having trouble with the memory clocks?
> 
> I have flashed 1070/1400 & 1050/1400 and in benchmarks it shows 1500 memory. I am using Trixx & 13.6 beta 2 drivers, I have tried re-installing drivers and Trixx, but it sticks at 1500. At 1500 my games start to display red small pixels.
> 
> when flashed at 1070/1400 - GPUZ reported 1070/1500 as default GPU clock 1070/1400, Trix reports 1070/1400 - valley benchmark 1070/1500
> 
> ???
> 
> just a shame my card doesn't like 1500


Sorry, I made the 1070/1500 first and worked my way down, forgot to change one memory clock, Profiles have been corrected. Thx for pointing that out.


----------



## DroiDMester

How to Boost feature to turn off the VGA BIOS?

The bios => Sapphire_Dual-X_7950_Boost.rom 925/1250.Mhz 1,125.v

ASIC quality 62.7%

I do not want to change anything, just the boost function bypassed HEX editor to set the reference voltage to 1.125.v

I'm sorry if I phrased a bit incomprehensible, but I speak only Hungary and I used google translator


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> You can mod the vcore using the vbios editor from TechPowerUp. Here is the DC2T with 1.260v vcore (it will default to 1.26v, so you will have to use GPU Tweak if you want it lower) when running stock clocks):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1390275/wip-asus-7970-dc2t-crossflash-to-matrix-project-and-gen-info-thread/110#post_20037338
> 
> The thread itself has a lot of pooled knowledge:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1390275/wip-asus-7970-dc2t-crossflash-to-matrix-project-and-gen-info-thread
> 
> You can easily mod your own bios using the utility though. it works with the DC2T. I now run mine at 1180/1650 with 1.219v vcore.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183423


Thank you very much!


----------



## peapod

Hi

That worked a treat.......very nice bios indeed!

thank you kahboom


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DroiDMester*
> 
> How to Boost feature to turn off the VGA BIOS?
> 
> The bios => Sapphire_Dual-X_7950_Boost.rom 925/1250.Mhz 1,125.v
> 
> ASIC quality 62.7%
> 
> I do not want to change anything, just the boost function bypassed HEX editor to set the reference voltage to 1.125.v
> 
> I'm sorry if I phrased a bit incomprehensible, but I speak only Hungary and I used google translator


Why so low ? Im looking into the rom file now, just wanted to know, is it very hot where you live, do you have poor case cooling? Do you really need 1.125v for 925mhz and 1250mem? Thats kind of high, Have you ran test and confirmed that you need that much to run at those clocks?


----------



## DroiDMester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Why so low ? Im looking into the rom file now, just wanted to know, is it very hot where you live, do you have poor case cooling? Do you really need 1.125v for 925mhz and 1250mem? Thats kind of high, Have you ran test and confirmed that you need that much to run at those clocks?


925.MHz you enough for 0,975. V. also

ASIC calculated value 1.125. V.

Cooling is no problem Alpenföhn Peter 79XX Edition operates on the card


----------



## xIC3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DroiDMester*
> 
> 925.MHz you enough for 0,975. V. also
> 
> ASIC calculated value 1.125. V.
> 
> Cooling is no problem Alpenföhn Peter 79XX Edition operates on the card


How is the cooler performing? What fans do you have on that cooler? What sort of RPM's are you running?

Cheers


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DroiDMester*
> 
> 925.MHz you enough for 0,975. V. also
> 
> ASIC calculated value 1.125. V.
> 
> Cooling is no problem Alpenföhn Peter 79XX Edition operates on the card


I have no idea what a Alpenfohn Peter Edition is, never heard of it. What does it look like? Sounds interesting. The bios have been set for what you have specified. Dependent on load conditions it what the ASIC table is for. Under load it will volt up to what the table states but mind you that these cards have vdroop under load. So test them and see if it works for you.


----------



## xIC3x

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-023-AL&groupid=701&catid=2330&subcat=787


----------



## DroiDMester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I have no idea what a Alpenfohn Peter Edition is, never heard of it. What does it look like? Sounds interesting. The bios have been set for what you have specified. Dependent on load conditions it what the ASIC table is for. Under load it will volt up to what the table states but mind you that these cards have vdroop under load. So test them and see if it works for you.


manufacturer's Site : Alpenföhn Peter 79XX Edition

VRM cooling



GPU cooling



during the game FC3 Sapphire HD7950 Dual-X 1250/[email protected],250.v ~1300.RPM OSD upper left corner is all the info



Full size image


----------



## xIC3x

Thanks for the info. What fans do you have on the cooler? 120 or 140?
I was thinking of buying a 3rd part cooler for my HIS but not sure what to pick.
Prolimatech Black Series MK-26
Alpenföhn Peter
or
Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970/7950


----------



## kahboom

That looks like a great cooler for air, thanks for the info.


----------



## liamstears

For anyone here with time to edit bios, maybe you can contribute as I don't have time: http://www.overclock.net/t/1389206/do-you-want-uefi-gop-on-your-7950-7970-i-can-add-it-to-your-bios/120


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liamstears*
> 
> For anyone here with time to edit bios, maybe you can contribute as I don't have time: http://www.overclock.net/t/1389206/do-you-want-uefi-gop-on-your-7950-7970-i-can-add-it-to-your-bios/120


If possible could you send me two bios, one stock and one with the UEFI code inserted.


----------



## polishoak

*kahboom* +
Great job - ! +
Your edit Vapor-X bios Work perfectly but still had 850mv in 2D mode
Can you edit and check this?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polishoak*
> 
> *kahboom* +
> Great job - ! +
> Your edit Vapor-X bios Work perfectly but still had 850mv in 2D mode
> Can you edit and check this?


Yeah let me double check it. I was looking into UEFI bios right now but i get on it.


----------



## polishoak

I dont have good news - still 850mv damn what is wrong
edit
i have limit 2 prv messages per a day








btw i flash your newest 2dLow and card is crash - Black screen







cant boot
but i have lucky ) dual bios turn card to life








maby u try edit secound ATIx.rom (stock bios from AMD)
or if you have any working 7970bios 800mv 2d idle
then maby works in my card too


----------



## criminala

Are there people who have successfully modded a bios for *Sapphire 7950 Dual-X Boost* (device ID 1102-679A) ?
This is my bios : 7950 Sapphire Dual-X boost (1002-679A).rom

ASIC quality 61%

I try to use the tool v0.42 radeon HD 7000 bios edit tool , but it sais my bios is non reference and voltage control is impossible . (but i do have voltage control in trixx!) .

What i would like in the bios for my card is
- power limit +50%
- voltage control for values higher than 1.3V (I plan to use watercooling)
- (no boost if possible) I'll boost myself









*Edit* : Kahboom contacted me through PM and after some tries we had the perfect bios for the Sapphire Dual-X 7950 Boost .

LIST OF BIOSs

This is with 1200/1575 1.31V (vdroop 1.21 . crazy i know) , need +30PT for those clocks . With +20% it throttles (memory OC draws a lot of power it seems) .


Boosts stuff is disabled and PT limit is +50% . Max Voltage is set to 1.336 (1.299 original) .

Another positive side effect is that AIDA64 now show the right gpu coltage , before it would show maximum 1.16 even if 1.3 was set .

Kudos and rep to Kahboom .


----------



## robnitro

Hey kahboom,
Got some questions and observations:
Your first post shows coreclock/memclock/volts/memvolts.
The volts never worked for me ex: 2d to 0.80 or uvd (501mhz) to 0.90.
Also the memvolts dont convert to a real number, like 1600 mv???

Can you post how you disabled boost state? in that case does it use the 01 ff state of originally 900mhz? If so this would be a way to allow msi ab to change v2 card voltages as that adjustment just changes that "900mhz" state voltage.

In this thread: http://overclock.net/t/1313813/new-bios-update-for-gigabyte-hd7950/950#post_20181130
We've stumbled on a way of allowing v2 cards to have voltage control... are your modded bioses seeming to unlock trixx voltage control too?


----------



## LtMatt

Tahiti.zip 105k .zip file
Kaboom, please would you be so kind as to do me a custom bios? I know the overclock and voltage i need exactly for this clock. I would love this to be my default clock and voltage speed so i can use ULPS & Zero Core while still operating a decent overclock.

I have two HIS 7950 Ice-Q Boost cards. I have uploaded one of the bios of them for you. They are 66 & 67% asic cards respectively and go well together and require identical volts to be stable.

The core clock, memory clock and voltage im hoping for is...

1093mhz Core with 1563mhz Memory with a core voltage of 1.156v and a memory voltage of 1.6v. Power tune of +50% as well please.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminala*


How comes you have PhysX on the 7900 series card? I thought that it was only a Virtual thing which didn't actually do anything for AMD cards?

Or is that simply a display bug?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> How comes you have PhysX on the 7900 series card? I thought that it was only a Virtual thing which didn't actually do anything for AMD cards?
> 
> Or is that simply a display bug?


Its probably Hybrid PhysX, when a AMD card is main, and NV card is secondary


----------



## criminala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> How comes you have PhysX on the 7900 series card? I thought that it was only a Virtual thing which didn't actually do anything for AMD cards?
> 
> Or is that simply a display bug?


Yes i'm running hybrid physx . AMD main , nvidia card dedicated for physx .


----------



## LtMatt

Big thanks again to Kaboom. Got my HIS 7950 Ice-Q Boost 925/1250, 1.25v now running without boost and with new default clocks of 1094/1564 @ 1.155v. Very happy with these clocks and reduced voltage and now i can use ULPS and ZeroCore in Xfire whilst having an overclock built in to the bios.


----------



## prescotter

Could it be true that HD7950 has more benefit from 50% Power Tune then the hd7970?

I tried a quick run on 1.38v 1300mhz core, and 1.7vmem and 1900mhz, and i had 100% usage all the time on 20 Power Tune.

So can it be true, that only the hd7950 has benefits from the 50% Power Tune?


----------



## Goldn3agle

I would like assistance with my Sapphire HD7790 Dual-X BIOS file please, the GOP I added to the file works fine but I would like to change the clocks and voltage of the GOP so it matches the original BIOS's clocks and voltage. I would do it myself but I don't know where to start, I know nothing about HEX editing.

Bonaire.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## Notion

Hi guys / gals,

I my Bios in need of an updated? or is it even pos to update..



Thanks


----------



## ViRuS2k

Can someone edit the his low voltage bios for me please. for my current setup
the asic for my 2 cards are : 83.2% and 83.1%

Both HIS ICEQ`s 7950s.

current bios im using @gigabyte 7950 bios @
current msi afterburner clocks are :

Default Bios Clocks are :

1: 1050v @1000/1375
2: 1144v @1120/1400
3: 1169v @1165/1450

this is the default clocks of the low voltage his iceq bios for my cards

1070/1500 @1.100v though i get no corruption or freezes in kombuster ect but i do in extreme memory intensive games, weak controller.

could someone modify me 3 his iceq low voltage bios`s both with these clocks, thanks

1: 1070/1375 @1050v
2: 1070/1400 @1080v
3: 1120/1450 @1130v

cheers.

My cards or one of my cards has issues running 1500 as the cards freeze up for some reason , probably **** memory controllers lol
but for defaults i want the above clocks that way i can oc further with msi if i wish


----------



## ViRuS2k

To save waiting for help. i tryed to hxd (hex) change just the memory speed from 1500 to 1450 or 1400 but for some reason the values ont he lowvoltage 7950 his bios is different i cant locate the points to change ;/

wonder where eveyone is that can do this arghhh lol


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Hi guys / gals,
> 
> I my Bios in need of an updated? or is it even pos to update..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Done through PM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViRuS2k*
> 
> Can someone edit the his low voltage bios for me please. for my current setup
> the asic for my 2 cards are : 83.2% and 83.1%
> 
> Both HIS ICEQ`s 7950s.
> 
> current bios im using @gigabyte 7950 bios @
> current msi afterburner clocks are :
> 
> Default Bios Clocks are :
> 
> 1: 1050v @1000/1375
> 2: 1144v @1120/1400
> 3: 1169v @1165/1450
> 
> this is the default clocks of the low voltage his iceq bios for my cards
> 
> 1070/1500 @1.100v though i get no corruption or freezes in kombuster ect but i do in extreme memory intensive games, weak controller.
> 
> could someone modify me 3 his iceq low voltage bios`s both with these clocks, thanks
> 
> 1: 1070/1375 @1050v
> 2: 1070/1400 @1080v
> 3: 1120/1450 @1130v
> 
> cheers.
> 
> My cards or one of my cards has issues running 1500 as the cards freeze up for some reason , probably **** memory controllers lol
> but for defaults i want the above clocks that way i can oc further with msi if i wish


Please list ASIC and original bios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViRuS2k*
> 
> To save waiting for help. i tryed to hxd (hex) change just the memory speed from 1500 to 1450 or 1400 but for some reason the values ont he lowvoltage 7950 his bios is different i cant locate the points to change ;/
> 
> wonder where eveyone is that can do this arghhh lol


Please submit clocks desired, ASIC and original bios, there are a few spot to change for it to work right, its a bit confusing at first. Will be off work in the AM PST so anything posted before i get off will be worked on


----------



## ViRuS2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Done through PM
> Please list ASIC and original bios
> Please submit clocks desired, ASIC and original bios, there are a few spot to change for it to work right, its a bit confusing at first. Will be off work in the AM PST so anything posted before i get off will be worked on


Hi mate your original LOWVOLTAGEBIOS works that was tested on OCUK forums








but here is the info that you require :

download : http://www.datafilehost.com/download-4622625c.html

i already posted the ASIC of both my cards in a post above..
the asic for my 2 cards are : 83.2% and 83.1%
Both HIS ICEQ`s 7950s.

Default clocks are 950/1250 with original bios or something like that,
could you add all the tweaks and with the following powertune ect none boost ect
also here are the 3 bios settings to use though im sure your lowvoltage bios is newer than the bios`s i have so its up to you if you want to use you his iceq low voltage original bios or mine but both work as i tested.. here are settings for the bios`s please..

1: 1070/1375 @1050v
2: 1070/1400 @1080v
3: 1120/1450 @1135v

thankyou, if you can tell me why my cards freeze up @1500 memory speed cause i have no idea why i get no corruption just random freezes but the memory clocks posted above work fine.







though i want 3 choices lol, one thing to note though the reason why i would prefer your bios cause i can overclock and use msi afterburner with my original bios flashed in the download link above i can not use msi afterburner at all when i try to apply voltage change the settings do not take effect, that could be down to your bios being newer or down to the boost being taken out of the bios.


----------



## Veky

Hi,I have VTX3D 7870 Black Edition.Tahiti LE chip and this is the original bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131721/vtx3d-hd7870-2048-121106.html

VTX3D.HD7870.zip 106k .zip file

When i tried to edit bios with "Radeon HD 7000 BIOS Editor 0.42" and choose 7800 from VGA Menu i got this
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Clipboard01_zps0db2a409.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Clipboard02_zpsdb126bfc.jpg.html

When i choose 7900 from VGA Menu then program recognize card,i suppose?

http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Clipboard03_zps35a3d7c2.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Clipboard04_zpse1b6911b.jpg.html

It shows that my vcore is 1.188V,it is under load,but at the start of game of benchmark it is about 1.210V so i dont know is the program reading bios right.
I undervolt the card with Trixx,playing on default clocks and 1.075V set in Trixx,but in game that is about 1.030V
Table shows that for 1.075V i need to set VRM signal at 123 but i must set it to 112 to get 1.076V so thats telling me thats something is wrong with reading or i can get bricked card?
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Clipboard05_zps6f3188d4.jpg.html

I readed the whole topic and i see that no one modded 7870XT so i would appreciate any help.
*I just want to change default vcore to 1.076V,i suppose that will be 1.030V under load
And if possible can you make that Power Limit is by default at +7? .*

Thanks and sorry for bad english


----------



## Vorado

Hello . i have a 7870xt Tahiti Le chip can any help me make my bios has less vdroop and no boost ? My ASCI is 62.9% . here is my bios

Tahiti7870xt.zip 41k .zip file
 .

If i set 1.3v in msi afterburner without force constant voltage i get 1.204 voltage when i set force constant voltage i will have 1.23-1.24 at load and 1.3v when idle.
Thanks for help


----------



## muhd86

hello ,

i have 4 gigabyte 7970 and they are for some odd reasons voltage locked , is there some way you can help me out in unlocking there voltages so i can atleast over clock them slightly .

the max they go are 1070 on the core --- i just need them to be stable at 1150-even 1200 if some how i can unlock the voltage options .

if i forward u the asci values of each card and send u the stock bios can u help me out -

i dont want to flash any other bios on these cards or fry them with over voltage ..

some help is appreciated


----------



## Pheonix777z

This bios is one robnitro made, it's a custom FT0 bios that works great on my Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce. (Renamed bios to gif as wouldn't let me upload)

Tahiti.gif 128k .gif file


I think the boost stuff is already disabled?

Please could I have this core clock,

1200mhz core @ 1.2v

Everything else stay the same?

ASIC Quality 67.6% (Card One) 66.0% (Card Two)

Would be very much appreciated


----------



## muhd86

forwarded my bios and asic values for all 4 gpus .. for gigabyte 7970 voltage locked gpus --- i hope the brother can help me out in un locking the voltage options .

so that i can get a perfect over clocking gpu with in safe margins.


----------



## muhd86

thanks for the bios for unlocking the gigabyte 7970 , i am using trixx , i can change the voltage to 1.3volts , and the core to 1100 , but i notice that in valley benchmark in full screen mode it stops randomly during the benchmark.

where as if i reboot the system and run the benchmark in windowed mode it runs for hours no issue .

dont under stand whats the issue here


----------



## muhd86

ok my bios is now edited for my 7970 giabyte edition gpu before it was locked , now i can applu 1.3 volts and do 1100 on the core and 1400 on the ram metro 2033 is stable but for some reason i have issues with valley .

when i apply 25% power tune , then i am able to some times pass valley bench mark in extreme hd -

just wanted to know is it safe to use 25% or more on power tune - as in trixx it goes up till 50 % .

will try it out again --later today with 3d mark 11 / and 3d mark fire strike benchmark .


----------



## muhd86

i also have power tune unlocked to 50% can i use this in conjuction with my vddc in trixx .

any one


----------



## xodius80

hello guys, thanks for all your work, alltho im new here ive been reading all your posts and now decided to ask for some help

what is a good mod bios for my gigabyte WF3 7950 rev2 with bios fx1?, im having lots of throttleling and vdcc inestablity with the FX1 stockbios.


----------



## muhd86

thanks for the work on my gigabyte 7970 bios ,but it does not seem to be stable .

i have reverted back to factory default bios and am stable at 1080 on the core and 1480 on the ram , with 20% power tune .

with the modded bios , with full voltage it would not be stable at 1100 , but the strange part is that metro was completely stable in 4 runs on 1100 on the core with the modded bios .

all other benchmark programed crashed in various places .


----------



## muhd86

thanks for op for his help ,,will try out some more bios links which he sent ..hopefully will get some headway


----------



## Atomfix

This is from XFX from a e-mail. This is for a 795A-TDJC

The requested information are as below:
safe maximum voltage the 795A-TDJC can handle: 1.25v
maxmimum voltage the power phases can handle under 3D Gaming: 1.25v
onboard RAM running voltage: 1.65v

Source: http://amdoverclock.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=35


----------



## DrzErO11

can someone help me pls i dont know what my failure is
my powerlimit is set to 50% and the voltage is set to 1.187v but the clock rates are 17856 on the gpu and 24000 on ram i dont know if it is only cause of gpu-z or is it realy is so the clocks i want are 1116 gpu and 1500 ram but i dont find the failure so if someone can help me it will be realy nice i have checked the checksum and all but nothing

sry for my bad english

by the way i have a sapphire radeon hd 7950 vapor-x boost edition the one with 2x8 pin pcie connectors

the original bios

Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file


and my modified one

TahitiM.zip 41k .zip file
 but without the correct checksum


----------



## BlockABoots

Can i use this modded BIOS on my 'MSI HD 7950 OC BE 3GB' card, it has the dual BIOS switch by the CrossFire connector??


----------



## shankly1985

Is it ok you could get bios for my XFX HD7950 Double DD black TDBC stock 900/1375

ASIC %65.2
stock voltage is 1.25v

Thanks


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrzErO11*
> 
> can someone help me pls i dont know what my failure is
> my powerlimit is set to 50% and the voltage is set to 1.187v but the clock rates are 17856 on the gpu and 24000 on ram i dont know if it is only cause of gpu-z or is it realy is so the clocks i want are 1116 gpu and 1500 ram but i dont find the failure so if someone can help me it will be realy nice i have checked the checksum and all but nothing
> 
> sry for my bad english
> 
> by the way i have a sapphire radeon hd 7950 vapor-x boost edition the one with 2x8 pin pcie connectors
> 
> the original bios
> 
> Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> 
> and my modified one
> 
> TahitiM.zip 41k .zip file
> but without the correct checksum


Done
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockABoots*
> 
> Can i use this modded BIOS on my 'MSI HD 7950 OC BE 3GB' card, it has the dual BIOS switch by the CrossFire connector??


Done
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Is it ok you could get bios for my XFX HD7950 Double DD black TDBC stock 900/1375
> 
> ASIC %65.2
> stock voltage is 1.25v
> 
> Thanks


Submit a copy of your bios so i can mod them. Post what clocks you can run and what voltage is required with out the use of power tune.


----------



## ihatelolcats

can a XFX 7950 TDFC be voltage unlocked? stock 1.25v 60.7% asic
if not can you just make it 1050/1250 and +50% power?
thanks









Tahiti_stock.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Done
> Done
> Submit a copy of your bios so i can mod them. Post what clocks you can run and what voltage is required with out the use of power tune.


I have had the card running 1000/1500 on stock voltage, but I can't lower the voltage its suck at stock 1.25v.

Tahiti-stock bios.zip 41k .zip file


Is this enough or you need more info? Thanks


----------



## huhh

Would it be possible to get my MSI 7970 OC Boost edition bios edited, it's under water.

On stock (1.256v Core/1.5v Memory) the card can do 1200mhz core & 1575mhz memory. I'm locked at 1.256v and i just can't find the right spot to change the hex of my voltage limit as there are a lot of the same hex codes.

ASIC 67.2%

I'd like my core at 1200mhz on stock volts with my memory at 1750mhz with 1.6v and a 50% power limit, but i'd also like the ability to go up to 1.4v for benching if that's possible.

I tried using the 7900 tool but it says my card isn't reference.

Thanx.

Tahiti1.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## krich

I'd really appreciate a modded BIOS to remove Boost, add 50% PowerTune functionality and also increase maximum core voltage past 1.4V if possible, as I have the GPU watercooled.

The original BIOS is attached - It's version FZ0 from my GIGABYTE HD7950 Windforce 3 (R795WF3-3GD).

As for clocks, I've been using Bios F43 instead of FZ0 that the card shipped with, so would like to stick with stock clocks atm of 1000MHz core and 1250MHz memory, as the memory clocks don't go too well with my card at the moment.

The ASIC is 61.2&

As it's FZ0 I'd like modded, it was using 1.25v stock and didn't allow any voltage changes without using 'force constant voltage' in MSI AB.

Thanks so much









Tahiti.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## jcm27

I currently have a XFX hd7950 DD TDJC version, its voltage unlock but with trixx, i managed to get it up to 1.13v which gets me an OC of 1100/1400 and ASIC quality of 85.9%, i think with more voltage put in my card, i can achieve a higher overclock.
Any advice on what I should do?


----------



## Vinicius

kahboom would you please kindly help me with my bios. I have already enabled uefi partition since it was only disabled by default also changed powerlimit to +50 and i wish the 3d clockspeeds for gpu of 1000 and ram 1400 vcore 1081 tried editing frequencies and voltage tables but when i got it working vddc under load gave some spikes of 1.48v so i gave it up. ASIC is 68% powercolor boost edition 7950 card.
have edited boost frequencies to 1000/1400 only... how can i disable boot state? I think that boot state vcore is related with asics quality as vddc for boost exceeds asics vcore m i right?

Tahiti(UEFI)1000-1400.zip 106k .zip file


----------



## andygully

Hello and thanks for the bios I'm currently using the low voltage his iceq 1070/1500 bios on my 7950 but was wondering if you could maybe lower the memory to 1400 and up it to 1100 with the same voltage. This I what I have it set to it afterburner but on restart it goes back to default.
Thanks for your hard work on this it's much appreciated.


----------



## jellyfish420

I've got a7950 vapor-x i tried flashing a few of these bioses, the his7950 1070/1500 runs like a champ on my card.I'm able to run it at 1225/1500 getting no hotter than 65.....the only problem is unless it is the actual vapor-x bios i loose my hdmi output.is there any way to fix this?


----------



## jellyfish420

Alright, got my bios modded and running great for almost a week. From what i gather its one of the harder bioses to mod being a vapor-x boost card. It was kinda challenging yet enjoyable.is there anyone out there that's not scared to flash a bios? Id like to try modding another one. If someone would like to pm me there bios, and there clocks and such theywant it to run id be happy to do it.


----------



## jellyfish420

Bump


----------



## C4nnonF0dder

I have 2 XFX 7950 TDJC cards, would I need to send both bios to have them modded or could I have 1 and flash it to both cards?

Thanks.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> Bump


I have Vapor X HD7950. 58.6% ASIC score.

Would like at least 1300mhz on core. What are you doing to tweak the BIOS?


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C4nnonF0dder*
> 
> I have 2 XFX 7950 TDJC cards, would I need to send both bios to have them modded or could I have 1 and flash it to both cards?
> 
> Thanks.


Same card? Could just flash one bios to both


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I have Vapor X HD7950. 58.6% ASIC score.
> 
> Would like at least 1300mhz on core. What are you doing to tweak the BIOS?


Can your card do 1300? What voltage? What mem clock? What ver #
Is your bios? I actually have almost all the vapor-x bioses.....


----------



## C4nnonF0dder

Yes they are both the same cards, I just read somewhere earlier each had to have its own moded bios. Thanks for the reply


----------



## jcm27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C4nnonF0dder*
> 
> Yes they are both the same cards, I just read somewhere earlier each had to have its own moded bios. Thanks for the reply


Would like some info on this too regarding on how you do it as I have the same card albeit single GPU


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C4nnonF0dder*
> 
> Yes they are both the same cards, I just read somewhere earlier each had to have its own moded bios. Thanks for the reply


Both cards have the same bios now (from factory) correct? Why would a bios that has higher"stock" clocks/volts be any different?


----------



## Jack32X

XFX 7950 DD (Non Black Edition) here

running on stock 800/1250 mhz with a locked voltage

Unlocked voltage, powertune and a faster clockspeed would be nice since I can't oc this card very much before it cuts off, which is odd because I have more than enough power. thanks

ASIC Quality = 87.8%


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack32X*
> 
> XFX 7950 DD (Non Black Edition) here
> 
> running on stock 800/1250 mhz with a locked voltage
> 
> Unlocked voltage, powertune and a faster clockspeed would be nice since I can't oc this card very much before it cuts off, which is odd because I have more than enough power. thanks
> 
> ASIC Quality = 87.8%


Locked voltage? Hardware locked or in bios? Save a copy of your bios with gpuz and put it up, as there are so many diff bioses I'm not gonna try to guess which one you have.


----------



## jellyfish420

Or pm it to me, as it would probably be easier for me to keep it straight. But ya I'll see what i can do.


----------



## Petey

Well I just got a 7950 wanted 7970 but way to much money. I got the card and I was like this thing feels cheap to my 6970. 6970 is beef all the way, then with water block it looks good too. Well it started to eat at me the 7950 has 2x 6 pin connectors, the 6970 2x 6 and 8 pin. May not be a big deal but its those little things that eat away when your wondering if you made the right purchase. So after figuring if my water block arrives I want to max the card Looked into increasing the volts, found out nightmare, cant be done my card. they say 1.250 is max for what I have anyways. would like to increase to 50% but no-one says anything about that, if it safe to go beyond the 20%.
Everyone gives there reading of 1.250v @ 1300/1600 but they don't state anything about what percent there at, do they have it maxed at 50%
I will probably be getting swiftech heat sync with a liquid block, will I be ok 24/7 operation with max oc voltz at 1.250, or should bios be sent in. Im not into screen flickering with high clocks, but solid fps. I did a quick read, but is it recommended to have everything maxed to 50% if voltage is ok, try and get every ounce of power then move on to 2560 1440 monitor.


----------



## sTOrM41

hey guys, can you please mod my bios ( https://www.dropbox.com/s/5o38t98ynsguu52/stable.rom )

to

1100/1500 @1,19v
and
1150/1500 @1,27v

(asic 58,6 and 50% powertune)

?

would be awesome!

thx!


----------



## Jack32X

Odd, my 7950 has a 6 and 8 pin


----------



## vakis

Hello everybody.

i have a Sapphire dual-x 7950 boost.

I tied the sapphire 1070/1500 bios and I have the following problems.

1) If i dont set powertune +50% from Trixx then I have Massive down clocking even 40% does not cut it its just + 50% or nothing.

Are you sure that changing powertune does not lower the normal 0% figure, I mean is it possible the max power usage of your +50% is equal with the regular +20% ???

2)In CCC my max ram speed is 1450 while the card is at 1500.

What I ask is could I disable Boost in my BIOS, then have a 1050/1500 profile, retaining my regular 1200/1575 CCC limits or increase them somewhat, with the regular 1.185 volts?

I have Crossfire, my asic is 66.6% and 59.3%

Here is my bios http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=03803965369989055860


----------



## summercrush

hey guys,

anyone knows the hex partitions for memory voltage and to disable boost?

rg


----------



## seansplayin

Hi Everyone, Just read the whole thread, amazed at how helpful everyone has been. I have the XFX R797G-TDFC DD Card and have a custom water cooling loop. Currently VDDC runs @ 1.188mv under load and I have the memory voltage MVDDC set to 1688 mv using modified Trixx V4.4.0. Using Trixx I can set the mvddc all the way up to 1800mv but the memory voltage won't actually go above 1688mv. I mine litecoins raising the mvddc from stock of 1500 up to 1688 allows me to increase the memory from 1700 MHz up to 2025 MHz which yields me an additional 130 Khps. the problem: In Linux (Ubuntu 13.04) I cannot increase the MVDDC so I've had to resort back to Windows








My understanding from reading this thread is no one has really figured out how to change the mvddc through the bios, is this correct? I figured where I'm increasing the mvddc voltage the card would probably run up against maxium TDP theoretically 300 watts @ +20% power tune so I found the powertune section and replaced the number "14" with "32", if I flash this bios back to the card will I immediately have ability to increase powertune up to 50% now using Trixx or CCC?
would be nice to have a totally unlocked card but from what I understand that's not possible?
Can someone please modify the 3D performance to stock clock of 1250 core @ 1.3V, (if like the 7950 tdfc the vddc cannot go above 1.25v please do that) with a memory speed of 1600 MHz and the 50% powertune option.
my asic score is 64.3%
I have attached the original non modified my the hex noob bios


----------



## seansplayin

oops here is the bios link
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=92957303776761945364


----------



## summercrush

how did u increase memory volt?


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> My understanding from reading this thread is no one has really figured out how to change the mvddc through the bios, is this correct? I figured where I'm increasing the mvddc voltage the card would probably run up against maxium TDP theoretically 300 watts @ +20% power tune so I found the powertune section and replaced the number "14" with "32", if I flash this bios back to the card will I immediately have ability to increase powertune up to 50% now using Trixx or CCC?


yes.of you was to change the 14 to 32. And reflash, you will be able to raise to 50%. You will have to force the flash ( -f) unless you also change the checksum...


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summercrush*
> 
> how did u increase memory volt?


trixx 4.4 mod...


----------



## seansplayin

Awesome, thank you. How do I change the checksum, I'm not really sure what that is.

For video memory voltage modification get the modified version of trixx and scroll down below the vddc and you will see one labeled mvddc, that is the memory voltage control.


----------



## cvtmih

7970_dualX_bluePCB.zip 41k .zip file


Hey guys! Can someone please help me to have my stock bios @ 1000MHz Core / 1500 Memory @ stock volts without other changes.

And same BIOS @ 1125mhz / 1575mhz with 1.25vcore if possible.

EDIT: ASIC - 62%

Thanks!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> 7970_dualX_bluePCB.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Can someone please help me to have my stock bios @ 1000MHz Core / 1500 Memory @ stock volts without other changes.
> 
> And same BIOS @ 1125mhz / 1575mhz with 1.25vcore if possible.
> 
> Thanks!


Could you also include you ASIC score, or else OP may have problems setting it


----------



## cvtmih

Yep its 62%.


----------



## PedroC1999

Dead on 62%? As any decimal affects it too


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> 7970_dualX_bluePCB.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Can someone please help me to have my stock bios @ 1000MHz Core / 1500 Memory @ stock volts without other changes.
> 
> And same BIOS @ 1125mhz / 1575mhz with 1.25vcore if possible.
> 
> EDIT: ASIC - 62%
> 
> Thanks!


what are the stock clocks??


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> Awesome, thank you. How do I change the checksum, I'm not really sure what that is.
> 
> For video memory voltage modification get the modified version of trixx and scroll down below the vddc and you will see one labeled mvddc, that is the memory voltage control.


fhe first page of this post tells how to edit the checksum...if you have any questions pm me with what you can't figure out and ill try to explain further...


----------



## seansplayin

ok so flashed the bios after modifying location 0000AF99 from "14" to "32" and powertune slider now goes up to 50%...wooot.
so where my voltage table isn't located in the same location as in the OP I'd like to explain how I found them.
I knew default core clock is 1050 and the default memory clock is 1500 so I converted 105000 and 150000 into hex and got 01:9A:28 and 02:49:F0, reversed the numbers and got 28:9A:01 and F0:49:02. I used the "find" option in FlexHEX to search for the hex values but it did not find them. I ended up searching for each of the values one at a time and using the "find all" option, which highlighted every occurrence of that value, and then I just scrolled through each page one at a time until and eventually found the values listed one after another just split between 2 hex words, found it around location 0000AFA0.

so my goal is to adjust the default MVDDC memory voltage from 1500mv up to 1688mv so I can mine at the same speed in Linux as I do in windows. I did find 3 more occurrences of the hex value for 150000 about 20 lines below the voltage table, do you think I would be crazy to just modify these values to the hex value for 168800 and see if it changes my memory voltage?

Again video card is XFX 7970 ghz DD


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Dead on 62%? As any decimal affects it too


Huh







what do you mean?


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> what are the stock clocks??


925/1375


----------



## sbjf

Hey, do you still do do BIOS mods?

I have an XFX HD7950 of which I would very much like the voltages adjusted.

Currently in 3D mode at 700 MHz and below, this is the possible voltage range: 0.95-1.25v, between 701 and 850 MHz it's 1.125-1.25v and at anything above 850 MHz the voltage is fixed to 1.25v. As you may guess, it runs extremely hot. I sadly can't use your tool because this card is non-reference, I've looked through my current bios but for example can't find any mention of 1.125V (in the form of 65 04) so I'm not quite sure what I'm doing is even correct.

In case you need it, my ASIC Quality according to GPU-Z is 63.5%

If possible, I'd like the BIOS without a voltage lock, or if possible with the voltage limits changed so that you don't notice it (e.g. 0.95-1.25v throughout the range of clocks). Is that even possible? Also, an adjustment on the standard voltage for each frequency setting based on the ASIC Quality would be great.

GPU-Z output: 

Current BIOS: https://mega.co.nz/#!2QQD3AZL!IYXDmxAS0kfaaGK1-h5YgHXEBzMYRIbmtl_SROPZTv0


----------



## jellyfish420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> ok so flashed the bios after modifying location 0000AF99 from "14" to "32" and powertune slider now goes up to 50%...wooot.
> so where my voltage table isn't located in the same location as in the OP I'd like to explain how I found them.
> I knew default core clock is 1050 and the default memory clock is 1500 so I converted 105000 and 150000 into hex and got 01:9A:28 and 02:49:F0, reversed the numbers and got 28:9A:01 and F0:49:02. I used the "find" option in FlexHEX to search for the hex values but it did not find them. I ended up searching for each of the values one at a time and using the "find all" option, which highlighted every occurrence of that value, and then I just scrolled through each page one at a time until and eventually found the values listed one after another just split between 2 hex words, found it around location 0000AFA0.
> 
> so my goal is to adjust the default MVDDC memory voltage from 1500mv up to 1688mv so I can mine at the same speed in Linux as I do in windows. I did find 3 more occurrences of the hex value for 150000 about 20 lines below the voltage table, do you think I would be crazy to just modify these values to the hex value for 168800 and see if it changes my memory voltage?
> 
> Again video card is XFX 7970 ghz DD


I don't know if that will work..the 2 00s only went on the end of core clock and mem clock. Voltages were just wrote normal for core voltage. I KNOW if it would be the same or not....i guess you could try...you can always flash back if it don't work


----------



## Chopper1591

Are there some pro's here that can help me out with my 7950 vapor-x?









I am playing around with Trixx to overclock but even on 1100/1250 1,25v(stock) i get artifacts.
I had another 7950 before which was unstable stock @ the boost bios. Now i am oc'ing with the non-boost bios.

It looks like this card is voltage locked where the previous one wasn't. Shame i traded it in... i had better used the non-boost bios to OC.
When i run furmark (1024x768 8x MSAA) on stock clocks the vcore seems to fluctuate between 1.174 and 1.180.

What do i need to change in the bios to unlock the voltage or up the voltage. Because i think this card has to be able to overclock a bit more.


----------



## jellyfish420

What's your power tune at? 20%? What is the ver number of your bios? Ass I'm running the same card, and with my modded bios I'm at 1200/1450 @1.25v with 0% power tune







and don't have any problems artifacting. Pm me....


----------



## vakis

Is there a Sapphire 7950 dual-x non-boost bios for Sapphire Dual-x 7950 boost cards, except the one in the first page?

I mean with different parameters and bigger o/c limits on CCC or usable with MSI Afterburner...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vakis*
> 
> Is there a Sapphire 7950 dual-x non-boost bios for Sapphire Dual-x 7950 boost cards, except the one in the first page?
> 
> I mean with different parameters and bigger o/c limits on CCC or usable with MSI Afterburner...


Ehmm... you have dual bios right?
The first bios is non-boost









BTW:
Can someone help me with my pain in the butt card?









Like i stated in an above post i have an voltage locked Sapphire 7950 vapor-x which doesn't overclock on bit.
Can someone either help me to explain how i can edit the bios with hex editor, because i can't see the entries that are needed for the voltage settings, or edit the bios for me. So it can be tweaked by Trixx to about 1.25v

Stock bios(non-boost):
http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/438065/Tahiti-rom.html


----------



## Petey

Ok someone stated that if you do the 50% power-tune the cards default will be 20% and will not go lower, is that fact or fiction / true or false. Another question can you set card at lets 42% or does it jump from 20% directly to 50% with out any options. Can Some one do a bench mark or after a while I might be able too. of a card on liquid and maxed OC at 50% and Non-50%. is there much difference even though I sure the memory and gpu OC mhz numbers are lower, but is there a performance gain over 20% high mhz numbers.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Does anyone know how to adjust clocks and voltages of a GOP partition? I'd really like them to match my cards stock ones, for stability really.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> ok so flashed the bios after modifying location 0000AF99 from "14" to "32" and powertune slider now goes up to 50%...wooot.
> so where my voltage table isn't located in the same location as in the OP I'd like to explain how I found them.
> I knew default core clock is 1050 and the default memory clock is 1500 so I converted 105000 and 150000 into hex and got 01:9A:28 and 02:49:F0, reversed the numbers and got 28:9A:01 and F0:49:02. I used the "find" option in FlexHEX to search for the hex values but it did not find them. I ended up searching for each of the values one at a time and using the "find all" option, which highlighted every occurrence of that value, and then I just scrolled through each page one at a time until and eventually found the values listed one after another just split between 2 hex words, found it around location 0000AFA0.
> 
> so my goal is to adjust the default MVDDC memory voltage from 1500mv up to 1688mv so I can mine at the same speed in Linux as I do in windows. I did find 3 more occurrences of the hex value for 150000 about 20 lines below the voltage table, do you think I would be crazy to just modify these values to the hex value for 168800 and see if it changes my memory voltage?
> 
> Again video card is XFX 7970 ghz DD


Smart thinking finding the core and memory hex numbers.

I'm a bit stuck. Can you tell me how you think i can best search for my core? Mine is 850 mhz stock.


----------



## jellyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> Ok someone stated that if you do the 50% power-tune the cards default will be 20% and will not go lower, is that fact or fiction / true or false. Another question can you set card at lets 42% or does it jump from 20% directly to 50% with out any options. Can Some one do a bench mark or after a while I might be able too. of a card on liquid and maxed OC at 50% and Non-50%. is there much difference even though I sure the memory and gpu OC mhz numbers are lower, but is there a performance gain over 20% high mhz numbers.


Even when you change it to be able to go to 50, the default will still be 0. Raising it only helps if you have throttling issues at 20%. You can set it at any number between-50 and 50. I run mine at 0, with no throttling







little bios mod I'm trying out...


----------



## seansplayin

sorry for the delayed response, this is how I found it, hope this helps, srry for the long post.

Having seen what the Voltage table looks like on a 7950 I had a pretty good idea of what to look for on my 7970 ghz, that said I took the only default clocks I knew of, GPU core 1050 and GPU Memory 1500 and converted the numbers from decimal into Hex using an online converter like
http://easycalculation.com/decimal-converter.php
remember to add 2 zeros to the end of your clocks, i.e. 850 = 85000 then converted into hex = 14c08 but notice that is only 5 digits long so you have to add a zero to the front of it = 01 4c 08, then you have to reverse the order so that gives you 08 4c 01, this is what you need to search for in your bios. what makes it interesting is just searching the bios for for a hex quadword likely will not find any results (at least it didn't in my case) this is because you only have 3 out of the 4 words that make up a hex quadword, so you have to search the bios for just a hex word example "08", and then another search for "4c", then another search for "01". I used a hex editor called FlexHEX and it has an option to "find all", this finds every occurrence of that value and highlights it, once they all highlighted scroll through page by page looking for three highlighted values highlighted next to each other, you'll know when you've found it when you've found your core and one or two spaces to the right you see the hex value that = your memory clock and then a couple lines below you'll see you memory clock hex value listed again only with a different core value listed to the left..
on my card POS (XFX 7970 ghz) it has three power states, top one is 3D gaming/high performance with core at 1050 & mem at 1500, then it has 2D at 500 core & 1500 memory and then the last power state is the 3D low performance/UVD which uses 1000 core & 1500 memory.

where my card uses the same memory speed for all three power states it was very easy to recodnise.


----------



## seansplayin

All it does is increase the maximum value so in CCC or whatever program you use the power slider bar no longer stops at 20% and now goes up to 50%. it IS incremental and you can choose any value between 0 and 50.


----------



## kahboom

Regarding this thread i will be back this weekend once my system is back up and running.


----------



## jellyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seansplayin*
> 
> sorry for the delayed response, this is how I found it, hope this helps, srry for the long post.
> 
> Having seen what the Voltage table looks like on a 7950 I had a pretty good idea of what to look for on my 7970 ghz, that said I took the only default clocks I knew of, GPU core 1050 and GPU Memory 1500 and converted the numbers from decimal into Hex using an online converter like
> http://easycalculation.com/decimal-converter.php
> remember to add 2 zeros to the end of your clocks, i.e. 850 = 85000 then converted into hex = 14c08 but notice that is only 5 digits long so you have to add a zero to the front of it = 01 4c 08, then you have to reverse the order so that gives you 08 4c 01, this is what you need to search for in your bios. what makes it interesting is just searching the bios for for a hex quadword likely will not find any results (at least it didn't in my case) this is because you only have 3 out of the 4 words that make up a hex quadword, so you have to search the bios for just a hex word example "08", and then another search for "4c", then another search for "01". I used a hex editor called FlexHEX and it has an option to "find all", this finds every occurrence of that value and highlights it, once they all highlighted scroll through page by page looking for three highlighted values highlighted next to each other, you'll know when you've found it when you've found your core and one or two spaces to the right you see the hex value that = your memory clock and then a couple lines below you'll see you memory clock hex value listed again only with a different core value listed to the left..
> on my card POS (XFX 7970 ghz) it has three power states, top one is 3D gaming/high performance with core at 1050 & mem at 1500, then it has 2D at 500 core & 1500 memory and then the last power state is the 3D low performance/UVD which uses 1000 core & 1500 memory.
> 
> where my card uses the same memory speed for all three power states it was very easy to recodnise.


what your describing is not the voltage table... the voltage table is down a little further right above the staircase of yyy's. but the easiest way to find the clocks (I've found) is to just scroll down, looking at the text and you'll see.....
.\
.\
.\
when you find that look over at the hex you'll see something like. . . .
FF 01
20 03
20 03
20 03
go over to FF 01 count back 3 set of numbers, that's your 3d memory clock...count back 3 more, that's your 3d core clock


----------



## shankly1985

Tahiti-stock bios.zip 41k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Is it ok you could get bios for my XFX HD7950 Double DD black TDBC stock 900/1375
> 
> ASIC %65.2
> stock voltage is 1.25v
> 
> Thanks


I asked this while back, but don't think you seen my post.
Would be great if you can mod this bios.
Thanks


----------



## SickBeast

Hey guys,

I really need help unlocking the voltage on my Gigabyte 7970 OC Revision 2.0. It's hard locked to 1.175v. Do you guys know of a way to unlock these cards? Are they not locked at the hardware level? I have heard of people using different BIOSes but they are still stuck at 1.175v even if GPU-Z says it's higher.

If anyone has info or experience with these cards I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Peet1

Hi iam german so iam sorry for the following English. I think i also have problems with my XfX 7950 DD (FX-795A-TDFC) and its boost crap.

Here is the Data : 900mhz/1250mhz stock clock 1.25V(0.95V-1.125V-1.25V) on load Asics 63,4% and my

BIOS ver : 015.025.000.099.000000(113-795ATDFVL0_111209ZLB)

I would really appreciate any help cause iam basically sitting on a broken card (bios) and its constantly lagging in games cause of the clock jumps even with 20% more power limit its still there, not that much, but from time to time it emerges again.

Thanks, Peet

Edit: Its also the one with the dual DVI-ports


----------



## Petey

I agree a video, needed badly. Then how to use Hex software with card would be awesome. I've played with fuel maps etc., and things of that nature but with no reference points where to begin, and a chart with values would be great. I'll keep looking at it until my frustration takes over but more clarification would be cool. Yea the bios's must of changed or there different for the cards ref and non ref. Instead of a 14 for 20% i just get all 06 all down the b840 row. Then adding a 32 I think would be bad, very bad, DON'T CROSS THE STREAMS, BAD, and thats bad. Yea crossing the streams thats a bad idea.


----------



## brunodmjr

Hello









Thanks for your hard work kahboom!

I've tried the Sapphire 7950 BIOS, and it seems all ok, unless that the temperature metter is showing 0º. Is anyone having this issue?

My card is a Sapphire 7950 Dual-X with Boost. Thanks!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunodmjr*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your hard work kahboom!
> 
> I've tried the Sapphire 7950 BIOS, and it seems all ok, unless that the temperature metter is showing 0º. Is anyone having this issue?
> 
> My card is a Sapphire 7950 Dual-X with Boost. Thanks!


Mine displays temp just fine.
I would definitely look into fixing that. And don't overclock before you have proper temp reading.

Good luck


----------



## matthew3041230

*I know this is a little off topic, but I need some professional help/insights... Please take a look at my post below and give me your thoughts..*

Friends:

I have bought a brand new, MSI Radeon HD 7970 Twin Frzr OC/BE with an ASIC of 73.4. My question is off topic but you guys seem to know your stuff so I will ask... How can I liquid cool mine? On full load with fans wide open, it runs 70+C. Im not too shabby with that... I have saw others using Corsair H80i, BUT...What about the RAM modules? No cooling other than air? I dont think so... seems to me they will short out before long this way. this is my setup

Windows 8
MSI 990-FX 65v2 MoBo
16BGB RAM Patriot Viper Extreme Series 2x4GBx4 Dual Channel mode
AMD FX-6350 3.7/4.2Ghz CPU- underclocked @ 3.5
13.8 Beta AMD drivers
1TB WD HDD
Kingwin 650PSU- With 135mm Fan-(soon to change to Corsair 760i-this wednesday)
2-Couger 120mm PWM fans, move up to 109cfm air.. within a few cfm of specs controlled from the Corsair link software.
One is at top-rear, other mid bottom...one pulling air in, one pushing out mode
Northbridge Fan, Southbridge Fan both 7mm
two fans in front case that are pushing air out @ 800-1200rpm
H100i Liquid cooling in pull mode, pulling outside air in.

Any info would be great... Looking to liquid cool my G-card, and the memory too. I can do a Franken-build for it, I've got good warrany and extra stickers to put back if needed

Thanks Guys
this is the best tested method for cooling my case, THermaltake A31 mid-tower


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> *I know this is a little off topic, but I need some professional help/insights... Please take a look at my post below and give me your thoughts..*
> 
> Friends:
> 
> I have bought a brand new, MSI Radeon HD 7970 Twin Frzr OC/BE with an ASIC of 73.4. My question is off topic but you guys seem to know your stuff so I will ask... How can I liquid cool mine? On full load with fans wide open, it runs 70+C. Im not too shabby with that... I have saw others using Corsair H80i, BUT...What about the RAM modules? No cooling other than air? I dont think so... seems to me they will short out before long this way. this is my setup
> 
> Windows 8
> MSI 990-FX 65v2 MoBo
> 16BGB RAM Patriot Viper Extreme Series 2x4GBx4 Dual Channel mode
> AMD FX-6350 3.7/4.2Ghz CPU- underclocked @ 3.5
> 13.8 Beta AMD drivers
> 1TB WD HDD
> Kingwin 650PSU- With 135mm Fan-(soon to change to Corsair 760i-this wednesday)
> 2-Couger 120mm PWM fans, move up to 109cfm air.. within a few cfm of specs controlled from the Corsair link software.
> One is at top-rear, other mid bottom...one pulling air in, one pushing out mode
> Northbridge Fan, Southbridge Fan both 7mm
> two fans in front case that are pushing air out @ 800-1200rpm
> H100i Liquid cooling in pull mode, pulling outside air in.
> 
> Any info would be great... Looking to liquid cool my G-card, and the memory too. I can do a Franken-build for it, I've got good warrany and extra stickers to put back if needed
> 
> Thanks Guys
> this is the best tested method for cooling my case, THermaltake A31 mid-tower


Can i ask you why you want to liquid cool it?
I think you would be happy if you just get an aftermarket cooler. This one is pretty good:
http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/detail/index/sArticle/502/sCategory/2182
A bit pricey but it works very good. I had a similar cooler(Xtreme Plus II) on my 6850 and i could oc it to 1100mhz while keeping it under 70c // stock was 775


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Can i ask you why you want to liquid cool it?
> I think you would be happy if you just get an aftermarket cooler. This one is pretty good:
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/detail/index/sArticle/502/sCategory/2182
> A bit pricey but it works very good. I had a similar cooler(Xtreme Plus II) on my 6850 and i could oc it to 1100mhz while keeping it under 70c // stock was 775


If your not going to go liquid cooling this is a great air cooler for the money.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> If your not going to go liquid cooling this is a great air cooler for the money.


This ^^.
Plus when you go the route of mounting an AIO somehow you still need to find heatsinks for the ram van vrm. Which will also drive the price up.


----------



## matthew3041230

Yes yes... that was my concern exactly!! I wondered how cooling the ram would executed with a liquid cooling system, other than a complete modded version. Perhaps custom blocks, pumps, hoses, fans and a radiator. Hmm... I did see one though, it looked interesting: Check this out:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186083&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-VGA+Cooling-_-N82E16835186083&gclid=CKPmmszyhrkCFfBcMgodwSkA2w

What is the thoughts of this? It's made by the same company as the triple-fan model.

Hmm more research in future I see...

Thanks a bunch..

Oh the reason I'd like liquid cooling? It would match the rest of what I have and I don't mind the setup... Pretty hard gaming sometimes, and creating some tables using GPU and it gets extremely hot... And I'm not a fan of anything at a sustained temp of 75+ for long period of time... So before I even really test this card out, I'd like to have the ability to atleast maintain lower temps... And one last question: After seeing the ability in graphics this card can throw out.. what would a person get if he ran two of these bad boyz together? What is the purpose of it and what kind of numbers would something like that throw out?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Yes yes... that was my concern exactly!! I wondered how cooling the ram would executed with a liquid cooling system, other than a complete modded version. Perhaps custom blocks, pumps, hoses, fans and a radiator. Hmm... I did see one though, it looked interesting: Check this out:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186083&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-VGA+Cooling-_-N82E16835186083&gclid=CKPmmszyhrkCFfBcMgodwSkA2w
> 
> What is the thoughts of this? It's made by the same company as the triple-fan model.
> 
> Hmm more research in future I see...
> 
> Thanks a bunch..
> 
> Oh the reason I'd like liquid cooling? It would match the rest of what I have and I don't mind the setup... Pretty hard gaming sometimes, and creating some tables using GPU and it gets extremely hot... And I'm not a fan of anything at a sustained temp of 75+ for long period of time... So before I even really test this card out, I'd like to have the ability to atleast maintain lower temps... And one last question: After seeing the ability in graphics this card can throw out.. what would a person get if he ran two of these bad boyz together? What is the purpose of it and what kind of numbers would something like that throw out?


Sure that cooler will do the job. But it's at least 3 times the price of the one i suggested, if that doesn't matter for you go for it







.
But i wouldn't use the supplied sinks as they are made of aluminum and that isn't great for heat transfer. Grab a set of nice copper sinks from Enzotech and you'd be good.

About the CF setup i don't have experience with that but you'd be looking at around 160-180% performance in general. Giving that the game has good coding for dual gpu's.
Are you playing multi monitor? Or ultra high resolution? If not i wouldn't bother with dual gpu's.


----------



## matthew3041230

alright I that works for me. Ya know, I'm not much on aluminum myself; I consider copper to be way more efficient. Thanks for your time, thoughts and opinions. I suspected CF was for multi-monitors and super high rez. Not what I am into at the moment... Happy with my 24' mon. Super for me and I guess it's what counts. Only reason I was thinking of liquid cooling is so I can do things other than gaming that yank near all the watts it can level with...stuff similar to bitcoin mining, which I wouldn't do with G-card nowadays anyway. But I am working on a deal to crunch numbers waayy faster than my 6-core or any cpu can do; G-cards are just set for massive amounts of hardcore number crunching, and a whole different spectrum than CPU's... So thats why I am looking for liquid system... Honestly, I'd really like to get the Corsair H80i and somehow find some good sinks, use my Cougar PWM fan and build my own bracket, Franken-Mod... I've got all sorts of aluminum, copper and steel to build a frame with along with the tools to do it... Just a project I'd like to get into as well.. Just sux, because I like the look of the TwinFrzr....

Thanks again


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> alright I that works for me. Ya know, I'm not much on aluminum myself; I consider copper to be way more efficient. Thanks for your time, thoughts and opinions. I suspected CF was for multi-monitors and super high rez. Not what I am into at the moment... Happy with my 24' mon. Super for me and I guess it's what counts. Only reason I was thinking of liquid cooling is so I can do things other than gaming that yank near all the watts it can level with...stuff similar to bitcoin mining, which I wouldn't do with G-card nowadays anyway. But I am working on a deal to crunch numbers waayy faster than my 6-core or any cpu can do; G-cards are just set for massive amounts of hardcore number crunching, and a whole different spectrum than CPU's... So thats why I am looking for liquid system... Honestly, I'd really like to get the Corsair H80i and somehow find some good sinks, use my Cougar PWM fan and build my own bracket, Franken-Mod... I've got all sorts of aluminum, copper and steel to build a frame with along with the tools to do it... Just a project I'd like to get into as well.. Just sux, because I like the look of the TwinFrzr....
> 
> Thanks again


Maybe you somehow might be able to use the TwinFrzr casing on your WC block. I don't know how the fan setup of that is but if u can use the stock fan to cool the ram and vrm sinks your are going to place on the card you have best of both worlds







.

It would be preferable that you make a custom kit as the Arctic one uses much more space than a universal waterblock.
I mean something like this. http://www.swiftech.com/mcw82vgawaterblock.aspx
When you are lucky you might even be able to use the stock cooling for the rest of the card.


----------



## matthew3041230

Good info;

Really good info. This is my card: take a peek.

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R7970-TF-3GD5-OC-BE.html


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Good info;
> 
> Really good info. This is my card: take a peek.
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R7970-TF-3GD5-OC-BE.html


You'd have to take it apart to see how the ram and vrm are cooled.
If your card is similar to the lightning card you might have something like this:

That would combine with the universal water block nicely.
I think that should cool properly with just a side intake fan.

By looking at it i think it will be difficult to use the stock fans. Maybe you can somehow mod it to mount the fans to the card casing because you have to remove the block that touches the core when you go custom block.

But i still don't get it how you get such high temps.
Your card is supposed to have proper cooling.
I have the Sapphire 7950 vapor-x but mine stays at around 70c with 1150mhz core.


----------



## Ticonderoga

So I am now the proud owner of a VTX3d HD7950 boost edition with a ASIC of 62.1 %.
I know the memory on my Card is not that good for oc. What bios would you recommend me?

Another question... do I simply download the new bios, flash , reboot and then everything is up and running? No need to do anything in CCC etc. afterwards?


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You'd have to take it apart to see how the ram and vrm are cooled.
> If your card is similar to the lightning card you might have something like this:
> 
> That would combine with the universal water block nicely.
> I think that should cool properly with just a side intake fan.
> 
> By looking at it i think it will be difficult to use the stock fans. Maybe you can somehow mod it to mount the fans to the card casing because you have to remove the block that touches the core when you go custom block.
> 
> But i still don't get it how you get such high temps.
> Your card is supposed to have proper cooling.
> I have the Sapphire 7950 vapor-x but mine stays at around 70c with 1150mhz core.


Neither do I... Soon as I get my Corsair 760i PSU in, I will take some screenies' and sendem' this way. I've moved fans around, everything.. Did my own version of a smoke test and airflow isn't a problem... I think I just may have a hott card. Now, I must be clear, under no load or nothing except desktop, it sits around 32-38C. Indoor temps hovering about 71F average. Crysis3 @ highest settings, pushes it to about 68. If I max it out and fans on 100% on the card, case and h100i, I'm not sure where it would level off at.. because when it hits mid 70's+...thats it. Im not pushing it past that. Although, I do have the square trade warranty... pehh..they prolly still kick me for some reason or another. I did however find some interesting full blocks...I still think I can modd it and keep the look of the fans too; Take a look @ these two blocks: Now, if I get the blocks, I've got connections to get hoses, fittings and pumps that will suit this just perfect.. finding a block that will match my preferences is where I'm stuck.. ALTHOUGH..this one is really nice http://www.ebay.com/itm/XSPC-7970-RAZOR-AMD-7970-Radeon-Waterblock-Water-Cooling-RZR7970-/271253730159?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item3f27fb736f and this one is my favv so far, as it matches the colors in Black and Blue LED and has ominance about it: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/image/17614/ex-blc-1379.jpg/ex-blc-1379/XSPC_Razor_HD_7970_Full_Coverage_VGA_Block_-_New_Design.html

So pretty much.. I am looking for a good one. Oh yea: I hear this about reference cards, non-reference cards.. Exactly what does that mean? I entered mine here, and I couldn't makeheads or tails of it. Supposedly you can enter your mobo and Gcard and it matches up what you can use for liquid kits: http://coolingconfigurator.com

Anyways.. If I find the latter under Benjamin, it's prolly be what I do and still use my TwinFrzrII on top, since it's flat surface.. Be a wicked, wild - perahps over the top mod.. but I will like it, and honestly in the end that's what really matters I guess. I just wanted to get some use outta those fans and the set up since I cut my left arm off for it... before I got into all this, never thought nothing of this stuff.. I've found myself bitten by the bug..
I dont mind fans for cooling. Matter of fact, in some applications, fans are the very best way to suppress heat. In my case, Sound is an issue. When heat gets crankin, in combination with other stuff in my box it gets loud.. more like an annoying humm... because the 7970 is quiet for what it does. But when doin serious stuff, I want to know my card is cool and safe.not looking over the temps every 10 seconds. With careful thought and consideration, I am going to find a flat full block for my card... and basically attach the twinfrzr setup on top of that... And in reality, if I do it right, this will aid in cooling; As those massive heat pipes will suck up some heat through the block and the fans should help dissapate it through the fins. So...rather than a fancy block, I just need to find one that offers good cooling and isn't all that impressive visually. because honestly, I've got the hoses already, and can get a pump and fittings for near nothing. If this is my final thoughts of how I do this, I need to try and find one that has some or all copper top.







that way, I can make use of the twin fans. Boy...this is going to be a beast of a modd... but I think it will look cool and I am sure you guys would want to see how this turns out... IF you all know anyone or anywhere I can pick up a block like that let me know. Also, again, care to enlighten me on what reference means? Mine says V237 version 1.00 above the pins, next to the AMD logo. So is mine reference? or not? This is what I got after entering the info in, but as you can see, when you select visual, it says all non-reference not compatable... But with the above number I gave you all, comparing it to this, they are the same V237, but thats it.. and it does look identical to the picture of the reference when I selected it but it says otherwise...so Im not sure..

Anways.. Im off to never never land... Here ya go: http://coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist#DB_inline?height=260&width=530&inline_id=comp_table

Matthew

Again, I highly value the opinions you give and I enjoy reading the responses.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Neither do I... Soon as I get my Corsair 760i PSU in, I will take some screenies' and sendem' this way. I've moved fans around, everything.. Did my own version of a smoke test and airflow isn't a problem... I think I just may have a hott card. Now, I must be clear, under no load or nothing except desktop, it sits around 32-38C. Indoor temps hovering about 71F average. Crysis3 @ highest settings, pushes it to about 68. If I max it out and fans on 100% on the card, case and h100i, I'm not sure where it would level off at.. because when it hits mid 70's+...thats it. Im not pushing it past that. Although, I do have the square trade warranty... pehh..they prolly still kick me for some reason or another. I did however find some interesting full blocks...I still think I can modd it and keep the look of the fans too; Take a look @ these two blocks: Now, if I get the blocks, I've got connections to get hoses, fittings and pumps that will suit this just perfect.. finding a block that will match my preferences is where I'm stuck.. ALTHOUGH..this one is really nice http://www.ebay.com/itm/XSPC-7970-RAZOR-AMD-7970-Radeon-Waterblock-Water-Cooling-RZR7970-/271253730159?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item3f27fb736f and this one is my favv so far, as it matches the colors in Black and Blue LED and has ominance about it: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/image/17614/ex-blc-1379.jpg/ex-blc-1379/XSPC_Razor_HD_7970_Full_Coverage_VGA_Block_-_New_Design.html
> 
> So pretty much.. I am looking for a good one. Oh yea: I hear this about reference cards, non-reference cards.. Exactly what does that mean? I entered mine here, and I couldn't makeheads or tails of it. Supposedly you can enter your mobo and Gcard and it matches up what you can use for liquid kits: http://coolingconfigurator.com
> 
> Anyways.. If I find the latter under Benjamin, it's prolly be what I do and still use my TwinFrzrII on top, since it's flat surface.. Be a wicked, wild - perahps over the top mod.. but I will like it, and honestly in the end that's what really matters I guess. I just wanted to get some use outta those fans and the set up since I cut my left arm off for it... before I got into all this, never thought nothing of this stuff.. I've found myself bitten by the bug..
> I dont mind fans for cooling. Matter of fact, in some applications, fans are the very best way to suppress heat. In my case, Sound is an issue. When heat gets crankin, in combination with other stuff in my box it gets loud.. more like an annoying humm... because the 7970 is quiet for what it does. But when doin serious stuff, I want to know my card is cool and safe.not looking over the temps every 10 seconds. With careful thought and consideration, I am going to find a flat full block for my card... and basically attach the twinfrzr setup on top of that... And in reality, if I do it right, this will aid in cooling; As those massive heat pipes will suck up some heat through the block and the fans should help dissapate it through the fins. So...rather than a fancy block, I just need to find one that offers good cooling and isn't all that impressive visually. because honestly, I've got the hoses already, and can get a pump and fittings for near nothing. If this is my final thoughts of how I do this, I need to try and find one that has some or all copper top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that way, I can make use of the twin fans. Boy...this is going to be a beast of a modd... but I think it will look cool and I am sure you guys would want to see how this turns out... IF you all know anyone or anywhere I can pick up a block like that let me know. Also, again, care to enlighten me on what reference means? Mine says V237 version 1.00 above the pins, next to the AMD logo. So is mine reference? or not? This is what I got after entering the info in, but as you can see, when you select visual, it says all non-reference not compatable... But with the above number I gave you all, comparing it to this, they are the same V237, but thats it.. and it does look identical to the picture of the reference when I selected it but it says otherwise...so Im not sure..
> 
> Anways.. Im off to never never land... Here ya go: http://coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist#DB_inline?height=260&width=530&inline_id=comp_table
> 
> Matthew
> 
> Again, I highly value the opinions you give and I enjoy reading the responses.


Quiet a story you wrote there







.

That temp isn't awful.
You cant go wrong if you buy one of those EK full cover blocks. You are one of the lucky guys. My card doesn't support full cover blocks at all. Only universal.
But with the full cover it cools the core, ram and vrm.
As for the configurator, just type in your model: 7970 twinfrozer and see what fits on your card. I would also buy an backplate if you have the money. Helps cooling and it just looks EPIC.

Do i understand it right? Are you planning on mounting the stock cooler on top of the waterblock?








I was more like find a way to fit the stock cover of the card and mount the fans to that somehow.

And don't worry. When you mount the full cover block you won't have to watch the temps.








Just make sure you have a proper radiator. If can go for a 240 thick rad or a extra thick 120 rad. And ofcourse a decent pump with maybe reservoir and top in one.

And for last. Be sure to make pictures of the whole process. We guys like to follow everything in detail. Also gives some guys ideas to maybe do the same.

Good luck on the mod


----------



## jellyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quiet a story you wrote there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That temp isn't awful.
> You cant go wrong if you buy one of those EK full cover blocks. You are one of the lucky guys. My card doesn't support full cover blocks at all. Only universal.
> But with the full cover it cools the core, ram and vrm.
> As for the configurator, just type in your model: 7970 twinfrozer and see what fits on your card. I would also buy an backplate if you have the money. Helps cooling and it just looks EPIC.
> 
> Do i understand it right? Are you planning on mounting the stock cooler on top of the waterblock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more like find a way to fit the stock cover of the card and mount the fans to that somehow.
> 
> And don't worry. When you mount the full cover block you won't have to watch the temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you have a proper radiator. If can go for a 240 thick rad or a extra thick 120 rad. And ofcourse a decent pump with maybe reservoir and top in one.
> 
> And for last. Be sure to make pictures of the whole process. We guys like to follow everything in detail. Also gives some guys ideas to maybe do the same.
> 
> Good luck on the mod


i'm getting ready to water cool my vapor-x. it sucks with no full cover block, so i'm getting a universal...then gonna fab some kinda bracket (like the dwood bracket for the corsair all in ones) to hold maybe a 120 fan.

I don't think you'd be able to mount the stock cover and fans over the universal without lots of modification as the cover screws to the hsf...


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyman*
> 
> i'm getting ready to water cool my vapor-x. it sucks with no full cover block, so i'm getting a universal...then gonna fab some kinda bracket (like the dwood bracket for the corsair all in ones) to hold maybe a 120 fan.
> 
> I don't think you'd be able to mount the stock cover and fans over the universal without lots of modification as the cover screws to the hsf...


Sonda5 has modified a waterblock for his vapor x. Seems alot of work but if you are up to mod. Thinking of this the same. I know a lot of machinist so I'm thinking of asking them to modify for me... ^_^ here's the link if you are interested

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/955557/sapphire-vapor-x-hd7950-double-deuce-war-custom-edition-water-cooling/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1395093/sapphire-vapor-x-hd7950-double-deuce-war-custom-edition-water-cooling


----------



## jellyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> Sonda5 has modified a waterblock for his vapor x. Seems alot of work but if you are up to mod. Thinking of this the same. I know a lot of machinist so I'm thinking of asking them to modify for me... ^_^ here's the link if you are interested
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/955557/sapphire-vapor-x-hd7950-double-deuce-war-custom-edition-water-cooling/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395093/sapphire-vapor-x-hd7950-double-deuce-war-custom-edition-water-cooling


yea, I've seen that...but if I gotta spend $100 on a block, i'm sure as hel1 not gonna go and cut it up, i'd just sell it and get a reference board


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyman*
> 
> yea, I've seen that...but if I gotta spend $100 on a block, i'm sure as hel1 not gonna go and cut it up, i'd just sell it and get a reference board


thats the downside... but by doing this your memory chips will get cooling as well. if you use universal block, you still need heatsinks for your memory and good air cooling.... in the end its almost same amount....


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyman*
> 
> i'm getting ready to water cool my vapor-x. it sucks with no full cover block, so i'm getting a universal...then gonna fab some kinda bracket (like the dwood bracket for the corsair all in ones) to hold maybe a 120 fan.
> 
> I don't think you'd be able to mount the stock cover and fans over the universal without lots of modification as the cover screws to the hsf...


Jellyman, how you doing?









Yeah sucks that we can't use full cover don't it....
But i wrote the story for "matthew3041230" which has the 7970 twinfrozr and if im not mistaken full cover blocks are sold by EK for that card. And he was thinking of using the stock cover of the card for the looks.

He was thinking of mounting the entire heatsink on top of the water block.... Would love to see that though, sounds hard to do haha.

Win win


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone know if there is a UEFI bios that will work with the Sapphire 7950 Dual X 3L?


----------



## Kyle Ragnador

Hi

I only want to increase the Max voltage avaiable in Overclocking Tools, since they restrict me to 1,256 (1.3).

Can someone tell me which parts i have to change since i don't really understand which are essential for this purpose ( only want to Software overfclock above 1.3v and this is resticted in bios).


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quiet a story you wrote there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That temp isn't awful.
> You cant go wrong if you buy one of those EK full cover blocks. You are one of the lucky guys. My card doesn't support full cover blocks at all. Only universal.
> But with the full cover it cools the core, ram and vrm.
> As for the configurator, just type in your model: 7970 twinfrozer and see what fits on your card. I would also buy an backplate if you have the money. Helps cooling and it just looks EPIC.
> 
> Do i understand it right? Are you planning on mounting the stock cooler on top of the waterblock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more like find a way to fit the stock cover of the card and mount the fans to that somehow.
> 
> And don't worry. When you mount the full cover block you won't have to watch the temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you have a proper radiator. If can go for a 240 thick rad or a extra thick 120 rad. And ofcourse a decent pump with maybe reservoir and top in one.
> 
> And for last. Be sure to make pictures of the whole process. We guys like to follow everything in detail. Also gives some guys ideas to maybe do the same.
> 
> Good luck on the mod


Yes it is. Hey all: I called MSI and got the info I needed, my card is a reference so yaaayyyy on the Franken-card. This is gonna be a wild build, maybe fun hahah. Yes and I found a block, and they only 3 left.. lshhhhhhhh!!!!!! Bout to get just buy it outright. 70 bux for a full block and you can see here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/XSPC-7970-RAZOR-AMD-7970-Radeon-Waterblock-Water-Cooling-RZR7970-/271253730159?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item3f27fb736f it's xspc the one that is discontinued- I like it because it's metal top and will allow me to attach my stock twinfrzr fans and still be functional as well as asthetically pleasing. I get that I'm not gonna get the super benefits as I would if it was on the gpu itself but hey, it's gonna look Rad in my book.. So yes, what I am gonna do: Full water block the GPU, Polish the top of the block to allow my stock fan/sys to set on top of the block. MSI Said that was fine, as LONG AS I didn't break any component, it would be under warranty.














SO...I have my own pumping system that I will rig up, and prolly buy just the clear tubing for it. Gonna use a clear, maybe light blue coolant as I'm not about all the junk people put in there; Yes, it does look killer.. but since this block has modified fins that have been machined even smaller, I need something that will not restrict as much and perhaps not gunk up over time. I can get a reseviour(sp) to hold the fluid. Gonna search around to find some one deal. One area I'm not gonna skimp, are fittings. Compression and if needed in places, clamps. I know it looks tacky, but I rather have that than take a chance of a hose blowing off. Gotta find a coolant that's non-conductive also. Okay guys, I think I'm set on my build and what I am gonna do.... Time to spend some cash. Oh yea... Just asking for future references... What's the top 2-3 Thermal compounds? Personally, in stuff like this, money isn't an issue because I think it's one of the most important items you can get to help remove heat... so... any thoughts?? Tonight would be good if you can come with any as when this posts, I should have already ordered everything. Will keep you updated, and who knows, I may make a Vid and post a link to it for those who like the look of a beefy TwinFrzrIII on their card, but don't like the noise @ high temps.. OR the high temps that happens...like with mine.. This should be cool and helpful. Anyways, the info is invaluable and I salute you guys.









Matthew


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Yes it is. Hey all: I called MSI and got the info I needed, my card is a reference so yaaayyyy on the Franken-card. This is gonna be a wild build, maybe fun hahah. Yes and I found a block, and they only 3 left.. lshhhhhhhh!!!!!! Bout to get just buy it outright. 70 bux for a full block and you can see here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/XSPC-7970-RAZOR-AMD-7970-Radeon-Waterblock-Water-Cooling-RZR7970-/271253730159?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item3f27fb736f it's xspc the one that is discontinued- I like it because it's metal top and will allow me to attach my stock twinfrzr fans and still be functional as well as asthetically pleasing. I get that I'm not gonna get the super benefits as I would if it was on the gpu itself but hey, it's gonna look Rad in my book.. So yes, what I am gonna do: Full water block the GPU, Polish the top of the block to allow my stock fan/sys to set on top of the block. MSI Said that was fine, as LONG AS I didn't break any component, it would be under warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO...I have my own pumping system that I will rig up, and prolly buy just the clear tubing for it. Gonna use a clear, maybe light blue coolant as I'm not about all the junk people put in there; Yes, it does look killer.. but since this block has modified fins that have been machined even smaller, I need something that will not restrict as much and perhaps not gunk up over time. I can get a reseviour(sp) to hold the fluid. Gonna search around to find some one deal. One area I'm not gonna skimp, are fittings. Compression and if needed in places, clamps. I know it looks tacky, but I rather have that than take a chance of a hose blowing off. Gotta find a coolant that's non-conductive also. Okay guys, I think I'm set on my build and what I am gonna do.... Time to spend some cash. Oh yea... Just asking for future references... What's the top 2-3 Thermal compounds? Personally, in stuff like this, money isn't an issue because I think it's one of the most important items you can get to help remove heat... so... any thoughts?? Tonight would be good if you can come with any as when this posts, I should have already ordered everything. Will keep you updated, and who knows, I may make a Vid and post a link to it for those who like the look of a beefy TwinFrzrIII on their card, but don't like the noise @ high temps.. OR the high temps that happens...like with mine.. This should be cool and helpful. Anyways, the info is invaluable and I salute you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew


Hey

Good choice on the block







.
And if you want the color go with the uv hose. Just use clear coolant. A buddy of mine used colored coolant and it left residue in the blocks and radiator's over time. Don't want that







.

For the thermal compound have a look here:
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/geek_tested_17_thermal_pastes_face?page=0,1
But you can always go for the Coollaboratory Liquid Metal Pad GPU.

Have you planned out everything well? There are all sorts of fittings. Would be a waste if u got the wrong ones because of the extra shipping costs.

Good luck and post updates, or make or own thread.


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hey
> 
> Good choice on the block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And if you want the color go with the uv hose. Just use clear coolant. A buddy of mine used colored coolant and it left residue in the blocks and radiator's over time. Don't want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For the thermal compound have a look here:
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/geek_tested_17_thermal_pastes_face?page=0,1
> But you can always go for the Coollaboratory Liquid Metal Pad GPU.
> 
> Have you planned out everything well? There are all sorts of fittings. Would be a waste if u got the wrong ones because of the extra shipping costs.
> 
> Good luck and post updates, or make or own thread.


You bet! For the time, gonna stick with the g1/4 fittings, tho @ high flow. Looking to use a pump that runs somewhere between 75-150 gallons per hour. That should be MORE Than enough to cool it down. Plus, I am getting the XSPC ALL COPPER radiator, 120mm; and pair it with TWO cougar 120PWM fans. I will either run them into my corsair link software, or splice them together and modulate them another way. hmm may need a splitter, and just run them equally from one single jack. Anways, I will have a few days to think that one over. That is a killer price for that block.. trust me.. I've looked for 5 days and so has my sister and we could NOT find another one like it or close to what I need it for, less than a Benjamin in the USA. I could have gotten these parts @ Half the price, but I don't know bout you, but I like to keep my Dineros' in the country. On top of that, it could take up to 30 days to get them, and with the 10's of thousands of other things on the jet, or boat, it could get lost prolly take 6 months to straighten out...so pay the extra bit, be secure and know you're stuff will be here in a few days. Honestly, I don't see the reason why to go out and pay $$$$$ for a pump of any sort, when I can get one of equal if not better specs from either a pet store, plant nursery for hydroponic systems, hell even Wal-Mart & Lowes/ACE carry that stuff.. So guess where I'm off to tomarrow? heeheh. On the other hand, I will make sure to get a quality one, because the chance of it kicking off in the middle of games or crunching data, is well.. hard to swallow.. Perhaps a redundant system? Thats later on... Rid up a switch to kick a secondary in.. BUT... I will just get a decent one that has excellent flow rates and high temp ability...After I shop local, if I dont find what I need, then I will break over and get a pump/resivoir comb. For now, don't need anything fancy- just functional. Serving a cooling purpose, that doesn't cost a fortune and is reasonably easy to put together.... This is the route I'm taking, and hopefully others can follow the same. Why pay $500 for all that when you can spend 130 and have the same? It wouldn't be that high, but the waterblock should be quality and they aren't cheap... some were close to 200 bux I saw.. Sheewww.. All aside, I do believe this will suffice for my needs. Oh yes.. The tubing.. I found some blue UV for .99 a foot..







YOU bet I'ma gettin' that... Thing is.. I've got Blue LED's all over inside now as it is.. May need to blank some out, get a cold cathode UV lamp and mount it somewhere.. But, 1/4 ID 3/8OD, kinda small and may not look right.. Ahh.. Back to Ebay with card in hand! lol This machine will come together soon enough. You know, another thing I thought about... I started to get an aluminum Radiator... And I remember the block is mostly copper.. Aluminum is okay for most situations, but did you see how small the gap is in the block? the cut it in half for more surface area. .05m is Small.... I dont wanna crud it up, or start differences in chemistry by using an electrolyte with two unlike metals.. essentially you're starting a small battery, however small the current flow would be- hence, corrosion and other baddd stuff later on. So, gonna save the trouble, get the copper now and be done with it.. Oh, the block and rad. will match.. That will be cool. Thanks for the post on the Paste, will check it soon because, I think it is gonne be even more important now. Honestly, I work with lathe's, drill presses and other machining; I have an idea..I will of course have to wait till the block gets here to see, but was just thinking.. given the block comes apart, I may take top half, mark off the 4 bolt/screw holes from the TwinFrzr itself, countersink it, so I can put 4 bolt or screws from the inside of the block, that would then go up through the 4 main holes in the Frzr... that way,. It's forcefully held in place, and the screws wont interupt water flow. I have ways to seal them to prevent leakage and all that.. Wouldn't that be cool..? Water block to card, Factory Twinfrzr to top water block and have thermal conductivity...? Yeppp Franken-weird-build for sure.. But I like to mod stuff and mess around with it. Having access to those tools is where it's at.. Wasn't for that, forget it. Okay my friends, I'm gonna go get the tubing, coolant, radiator and fittings I need. I've got a garage full of connectors, fittings of every shape and size. I will come up with something.

Have a great night.. I may be back later.

P.S. Opinions, thoughts, POLITE criticisms welcomed.

Matthew


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> You bet! For the time, gonna stick with the g1/4 fittings, tho @ high flow. Looking to use a pump that runs somewhere between 75-150 gallons per hour. That should be MORE Than enough to cool it down. Plus, I am getting the XSPC ALL COPPER radiator, 120mm; and pair it with TWO cougar 120PWM fans. I will either run them into my corsair link software, or splice them together and modulate them another way. hmm may need a splitter, and just run them equally from one single jack. Anways, I will have a few days to think that one over. That is a killer price for that block.. trust me.. I've looked for 5 days and so has my sister and we could NOT find another one like it or close to what I need it for, less than a Benjamin in the USA. I could have gotten these parts @ Half the price, but I don't know bout you, but I like to keep my Dineros' in the country. On top of that, it could take up to 30 days to get them, and with the 10's of thousands of other things on the jet, or boat, it could get lost prolly take 6 months to straighten out...so pay the extra bit, be secure and know you're stuff will be here in a few days. Honestly, I don't see the reason why to go out and pay $$$$$ for a pump of any sort, when I can get one of equal if not better specs from either a pet store, plant nursery for hydroponic systems, hell even Wal-Mart & Lowes/ACE carry that stuff.. So guess where I'm off to tomarrow? heeheh. On the other hand, I will make sure to get a quality one, because the chance of it kicking off in the middle of games or crunching data, is well.. hard to swallow.. Perhaps a redundant system? Thats later on... Rid up a switch to kick a secondary in.. BUT... I will just get a decent one that has excellent flow rates and high temp ability...After I shop local, if I dont find what I need, then I will break over and get a pump/resivoir comb. For now, don't need anything fancy- just functional. Serving a cooling purpose, that doesn't cost a fortune and is reasonably easy to put together.... This is the route I'm taking, and hopefully others can follow the same. Why pay $500 for all that when you can spend 130 and have the same? It wouldn't be that high, but the waterblock should be quality and they aren't cheap... some were close to 200 bux I saw.. Sheewww.. All aside, I do believe this will suffice for my needs. Oh yes.. The tubing.. I found some blue UV for .99 a foot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU bet I'ma gettin' that... Thing is.. I've got Blue LED's all over inside now as it is.. May need to blank some out, get a cold cathode UV lamp and mount it somewhere.. But, 1/4 ID 3/8OD, kinda small and may not look right.. Ahh.. Back to Ebay with card in hand! lol This machine will come together soon enough. You know, another thing I thought about... I started to get an aluminum Radiator... And I remember the block is mostly copper.. Aluminum is okay for most situations, but did you see how small the gap is in the block? the cut it in half for more surface area. .05m is Small.... I dont wanna crud it up, or start differences in chemistry by using an electrolyte with two unlike metals.. essentially you're starting a small battery, however small the current flow would be- hence, corrosion and other baddd stuff later on. So, gonna save the trouble, get the copper now and be done with it.. Oh, the block and rad. will match.. That will be cool. Thanks for the post on the Paste, will check it soon because, I think it is gonne be even more important now. Honestly, I work with lathe's, drill presses and other machining; I have an idea..I will of course have to wait till the block gets here to see, but was just thinking.. given the block comes apart, I may take top half, mark off the 4 bolt/screw holes from the TwinFrzr itself, countersink it, so I can put 4 bolt or screws from the inside of the block, that would then go up through the 4 main holes in the Frzr... that way,. It's forcefully held in place, and the screws wont interupt water flow. I have ways to seal them to prevent leakage and all that.. Wouldn't that be cool..? Water block to card, Factory Twinfrzr to top water block and have thermal conductivity...? Yeppp Franken-weird-build for sure.. But I like to mod stuff and mess around with it. Having access to those tools is where it's at.. Wasn't for that, forget it. Okay my friends, I'm gonna go get the tubing, coolant, radiator and fittings I need. I've got a garage full of connectors, fittings of every shape and size. I will come up with something.
> 
> Have a great night.. I may be back later.
> 
> P.S. Opinions, thoughts, POLITE criticisms welcomed.
> 
> Matthew


Don't go with the 1/4 fittings. That's too small, grab either 3/8 or 1/2 fittings.
I wouldn't bother with cheap pumps but it's your build. If u get damage or leakage your screwed.
$130 for the complete package? Never haha.
120mm radiator should do it i think. But be sure you grab one of those thick radiators. Best is to just grab an 240 rad but a good 120 should do the job.

I wouldn't do what you are thinking of doing to the waterblock. You know those blocks are sealed to cope with very high pressure? I don't think you can seal it when you put screws through it. Plus it will interrupt the flow.
You better do some search for some sort of copper glue or something to stick the cooler on the block.

For the rest. Good luck with the card. Don't mess it up.

Edit:
I just composed a set which i would have used if i were in your situation. Note this is in € = $1,34


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Don't go with the 1/4 fittings. That's too small, grab either 3/8 or 1/2 fittings.
> I wouldn't bother with cheap pumps but it's your build. If u get damage or leakage your screwed.
> $130 for the complete package? Never haha.
> 120mm radiator should do it i think. But be sure you grab one of those thick radiators. Best is to just grab an 240 rad but a good 120 should do the job.
> 
> I wouldn't do what you are thinking of doing to the waterblock. You know those blocks are sealed to cope with very high pressure? I don't think you can seal it when you put screws through it. Plus it will interrupt the flow.
> You better do some search for some sort of copper glue or something to stick the cooler on the block.
> 
> For the rest. Good luck with the card. Don't mess it up.


You're right about the block, but it's possible to take the top off, flip it, counter sink and drill; and possible to seal it. But in reality, I was going out on a wire.. And yea, that was a major typo on the 120; lol ??? Right... From my perspective, I did find the XSPC EX120 Rad for like 30 bux with free shipping... And YES... I am going with 3/8. 1/4 wayy to small after I was looking into it further and read some more. Got killer deal on some chrome-plated, brass core 3/8 barbs.. .99 cents each. So, Im planning on picking up couple for the rad, couple for the block and probably 2-3 extra. I am awaiting a response on a pump/resivoir combo. Should it not be 3/8 then I got a few local places that have industrial small application pumps so that may be where I end up since I will be that way today anyway. Will be getting some Arctic x4 compound; read some decent reviews on it; 10-12 bux for 4 grams. And, like earlier found the hose for .99 foot; so I believe it should work out. I appreciate the feedback. All the info is good, and helpful. I'd really like to splurge and get a pump/resiviour combo... just may do that.. thing is 90% of the ones Ive found either dont mention barb sizes or have it in MM and I have to convert it.. Pretty much means if they cant post that, probably isnt worth bringing home. Ya'll have a great day; I'm fixin' to hit the sack.. long night my friends. Be safe in your endeavors~

Matthew


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> You're right about the block, but it's possible to take the top off, flip it, counter sink and drill; and possible to seal it. But in reality, I was going out on a wire.. And yea, that was a major typo on the 120; lol ??? Right... From my perspective, I did find the XSPC EX120 Rad for like 30 bux with free shipping... And YES... I am going with 3/8. 1/4 wayy to small after I was looking into it further and read some more. Got killer deal on some chrome-plated, brass core 3/8 barbs.. .99 cents each. So, Im planning on picking up couple for the rad, couple for the block and probably 2-3 extra. I am awaiting a response on a pump/resivoir combo. Should it not be 3/8 then I got a few local places that have industrial small application pumps so that may be where I end up since I will be that way today anyway. Will be getting some Arctic x4 compound; read some decent reviews on it; 10-12 bux for 4 grams. And, like earlier found the hose for .99 foot; so I believe it should work out. I appreciate the feedback. All the info is good, and helpful. I'd really like to splurge and get a pump/resiviour combo... just may do that.. thing is 90% of the ones Ive found either dont mention barb sizes or have it in MM and I have to convert it.. Pretty much means if they cant post that, probably isnt worth bringing home. Ya'll have a great day; I'm fixin' to hit the sack.. long night my friends. Be safe in your endeavors~
> 
> Matthew


Thats what i mean about the radiator. Don't get the slim ones. ex120 is slim. That wont give you very good cooling. Check on the rx120, much thicker rad.
About the res/pump. Ask them it it is 1/4" thread. The fitting ID/OD is another story. The thread has to be good, else you can't screw the fittings in.
I wouldn't care about the few bucks you can save with cheap fittings. Make sure they have good flow. Best to get branded HF(highflow) fittings.


----------



## matthew3041230

The high flow fittings are the ones I am getting, they just happened to be on clearance. I did research and XP model has been revamped and offers more cooling disappation that the thicker RS series; These are the new style slim XP series, which have won awards, not thumbs down such as the old version. Here is a link direct to the page of the XP series; I read on a few sites that did reviews on it, and its thermal disappation was higher than a few of the others in the bunch; with exception of 240's and up. http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-ex-series/ex120-single-fan-radiator As for the pump combo, I may have found a decent deal on that as well; Here is the tubing: http://koolance.com/tubing-clear-uv-reactive-pvc-10mm-x-13mm-3-8in-x-1-2in and the fittings: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dthiflfi1bst1.html again I made a mistake, they are on clearance sale, but not @ .99 but still cheap at 1.50 each. They are HF as well. So, gonna pick them up, along with the RAD because it's 33 bux @ Same site: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsexsifanra.html Redesigned instead of generic core materials, now consists of brass & copper... much better for gettin heat out. Keep in mind, I will have my factory heat sink and fans atop the block as well, no, not gonna punch hole in the block-- thermal-compound and workin on a way to tightly attach it. I will thinka something. I imagine it has to run cooler with two cougar PWM 120's on that rad; Also, I don't have the room for the thicker RAD anyways. Im not sure, but just lookin--- this pump has lots of guts @ 125gph, has a RES, clamps, LED as well. Anyways...thnk that about does it for me.... Cant wait for that block to get here though, it's pretty cool looking... Have a good one guys.

Matthew


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> The high flow fittings are the ones I am getting, they just happened to be on clearance. I did research and XP model has been revamped and offers more cooling disappation that the thicker RS series; These are the new style slim XP series, which have won awards, not thumbs down such as the old version. Here is a link direct to the page of the XP series; I read on a few sites that did reviews on it, and its thermal disappation was higher than a few of the others in the bunch; with exception of 240's and up. http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-ex-series/ex120-single-fan-radiator As for the pump combo, I may have found a decent deal on that as well; Here is the tubing: http://koolance.com/tubing-clear-uv-reactive-pvc-10mm-x-13mm-3-8in-x-1-2in and the fittings: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dthiflfi1bst1.html again I made a mistake, they are on clearance sale, but not @ .99 but still cheap at 1.50 each. They are HF as well. So, gonna pick them up, along with the RAD because it's 33 bux @ Same site: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsexsifanra.html Redesigned instead of generic core materials, now consists of brass & copper... much better for gettin heat out. Keep in mind, I will have my factory heat sink and fans atop the block as well, no, not gonna punch hole in the block-- thermal-compound and workin on a way to tightly attach it. I will thinka something. I imagine it has to run cooler with two cougar PWM 120's on that rad; Also, I don't have the room for the thicker RAD anyways. Im not sure, but just lookin--- this pump has lots of guts @ 125gph, has a RES, clamps, LED as well. Anyways...thnk that about does it for me.... Cant wait for that block to get here though, it's pretty cool looking... Have a good one guys.
> 
> Matthew


Your doing it wrong








Makes no sense to put two cougars on that rad. One cougar will be more then enough. That rad will work optimal with around 800rpm fans because of the low FPI(fins per square inch). How come you don't even have room to mount the RX120? In case of real space issues you can even mount the radiator outside the case. Just make two holes where the tubes go through. No problem.

Like this:


Or this, with the fan mounted at the outside of the case pulling air through the radiator:


----------



## matthew3041230

How is it wrong? it's been said here one says a thin rad is too small, doesn't offer cooling what not, two running at lower speed is better than one cranked out. Reason I dont have room if you read my other previous posts, is because of the case size: TT A-31 Mid tower; H100i In top cooling bay, couple fans in front and one in the upper rear panel; You can't Mount this or anything much thicker than 25mm Because of the h100i 's two hoses as this is where they have to come down to run to the CPU; if it were in the front, they hit the CD/DVD tray, and even in this configuration, I had to move my CD/DVD rom drive to bay 2 because SATA cables prevents it from setting into it's correct position; it likes about 1/2 inch from seating. As you can see, having it up there is not possible for me. I am more than likely going to have just like the first photo you have posted. This is more efficient way for me and I think it best best for my case.

Matthew


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> How is it wrong? it's been said here one says a thin rad is too small, doesn't offer cooling what not, two running at lower speed is better than one cranked out. Reason I dont have room if you read my other previous posts, is because of the case size: TT A-31 Mid tower; H100i In top cooling bay, couple fans in front and one in the upper rear panel; You can't Mount this or anything much thicker than 25mm Because of the h100i 's two hoses as this is where they have to come down to run to the CPU; if it were in the front, they hit the CD/DVD tray, and even in this configuration, I had to move my CD/DVD rom drive to bay 2 because SATA cables prevents it from setting into it's correct position; it likes about 1/2 inch from seating. As you can see, having it up there is not possible for me. I am more than likely going to have just like the first photo you have posted. This is more efficient way for me and I think it best best for my case.
> 
> Matthew


Yeah that will work out fine. But if you mount it external you can easily go with the rx120. Don't be so stubborn, i tell you you are not going to get great cooling with an single ex120 radiator. The 7970 dumps out quiet allot of heat especially when overclocked and over-volted. Don't take the risk man. It is only like 20-30 bucks difference.

If you don't have an 1k psu you can even mount the rad on the lower side of the case. Taking in cool air from underneath the case.
Forget that. Seems like it is just too tight to fit on the floor of the case.


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah that will work out fine. But if you mount it external you can easily go with the rx120. Don't be so stubborn, i tell you you are not going to get great cooling with an single ex120 radiator. The 7970 dumps out quiet allot of heat especially when overclocked and over-volted. Don't take the risk man. It is only like 20-30 bucks difference.
> 
> If you don't have an 1k psu you can even mount the rad on the lower side of the case. Taking in cool air from underneath the case.
> Forget that. Seems like it is just too tight to fit on the floor of the case.


THe part you say to forget... may be a good idea from a past build: Long ago, I done some working on a build for cold air intake; At the time I was worried about condensation due to high temp differences, and actually was able to get a hold of some material and equipment that dehumidifies the air from the HVAC-Unit itself; It's not just for the PC, but the entire home. Dryer air is better for ppl with lung issues, but bad on skin...etc... PERFECT for cold air on a PC unit. I have a custom built flex hose to either direct air in from the top rear, or a custom stand for setting over a vent that has an internal scoop for air direction. It worked really well for keeping it like a refrigerator on the inside...haha I won't be over volting the card. For one, MSI can tell if it's been smoked from that, and personally, factory over clocking is perfectly fine... this isn't a build to accomodate a maxed out card, tip top 23123132123 Ghz.. just factory settings, to deal with average temps. It will be later on when I actually throw some cash into some extreme stuff and better quality. For this build, what I have and the thermal TDP and disappation, the numbers work. Soon, I will post a foto, and one of the two will be wrong; Should it be me I will gladly be humble and give my apologies; Should I not be wrong, well, I just continue my day, and nothing more. Not here to







anyone. This card on factory over clock settings just gets wayy to hott for me. if it dropped it 10C I would be satisified.. Is it gonna keep it 35-45C full load? Probably nowhere near that; Long as it doesn't get about 70, I am good with that...even though MSI says the thermal limit is between 95-105C, NO WAY do I want my card to run that hott, some little something be not as good as the rest and then, smokkeed card.. then Im down for 10 days waiting on a return after going thru a BS warranty or square trade warranty.... Nope.. just tryin to keep norm temps down like 10-20C and if I acheive that, I am happy with what I've done; Keep in mind I'm not trying to Max everything out here. All the photos, info, criticisms, disagreements and suggests have been taken at more than face value with me, and I take your alls' personal exp. and apply it with technical details of products; Then I call sites that have done reviews and find out what can be done for this and that; Apparently, this newer style radiator is NOTHING like the old design which has been a scurve of many people's thoughts; Poor heat disappation, leaks, and other stuff too; But, for this model, they have really did it well, apparently. Do you own this new model? Have you based your responses from dealing with this new or old model and what did you have it coupled with? GPU, CPU? Id like to know because it seems you're against this radiator for an important reason and I'd like to know... Maybe I learn something to prevent trouble ahead.

Speaking from personal and friend expierences, There have been times where a thicker rad has actually cause less heat disappation because of thickness; It takes longer to move heat from more surface area. while a thinner rad with mid range fan can move away more heat of same in arrangement. I saw a review on something similar to that on one of the corsair H series on guru or on tweaktown...may have been frozenpc...anyways I cant remember.. I believe each item has a unique application to which most benefit can be derived. Some are better if having a thicker rad, some not.

Matthew


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> THe part you say to forget... may be a good idea from a past build: Long ago, I done some working on a build for cold air intake; At the time I was worried about condensation due to high temp differences, and actually was able to get a hold of some material and equipment that dehumidifies the air from the HVAC-Unit itself; It's not just for the PC, but the entire home. Dryer air is better for ppl with lung issues, but bad on skin...etc... PERFECT for cold air on a PC unit. I have a custom built flex hose to either direct air in from the top rear, or a custom stand for setting over a vent that has an internal scoop for air direction. It worked really well for keeping it like a refrigerator on the inside...haha I won't be over volting the card. For one, MSI can tell if it's been smoked from that, and personally, factory over clocking is perfectly fine... this isn't a build to accomodate a maxed out card, tip top 23123132123 Ghz.. just factory settings, to deal with average temps. It will be later on when I actually throw some cash into some extreme stuff and better quality. For this build, what I have and the thermal TDP and disappation, the numbers work. Soon, I will post a foto, and one of the two will be wrong; Should it be me I will gladly be humble and give my apologies; Should I not be wrong, well, I just continue my day, and nothing more. Not here to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone. This card on factory over clock settings just gets wayy to hott for me. if it dropped it 10C I would be satisified.. Is it gonna keep it 35-45C full load? Probably nowhere near that; Long as it doesn't get about 70, I am good with that...even though MSI says the thermal limit is between 95-105C, NO WAY do I want my card to run that hott, some little something be not as good as the rest and then, smokkeed card.. then Im down for 10 days waiting on a return after going thru a BS warranty or square trade warranty.... Nope.. just tryin to keep norm temps down like 10-20C and if I acheive that, I am happy with what I've done; Keep in mind I'm not trying to Max everything out here. All the photos, info, criticisms, disagreements and suggests have been taken at more than face value with me, and I take your alls' personal exp. and apply it with technical details of products; Then I call sites that have done reviews and find out what can be done for this and that; Apparently, this newer style radiator is NOTHING like the old design which has been a scurve of many people's thoughts; Poor heat disappation, leaks, and other stuff too; But, for this model, they have really did it well, apparently. Do you own this new model? Have you based your responses from dealing with this new or old model and what did you have it coupled with? GPU, CPU? Id like to know because it seems you're against this radiator for an important reason and I'd like to know... Maybe I learn something to prevent trouble ahead.
> 
> Speaking from personal and friend expierences, There have been times where a thicker rad has actually cause less heat disappation because of thickness; It takes longer to move heat from more surface area. while a thinner rad with mid range fan can move away more heat of same in arrangement. I saw a review on something similar to that on one of the corsair H series on guru or on tweaktown...may have been frozenpc...anyways I cant remember.. I believe each item has a unique application to which most benefit can be derived. Some are better if having a thicker rad, some not.
> 
> Matthew


I am a bit done with the conversation.
Just grab the stuff you think you need and show the results. Anyway your idea sounds promising.
But if u really want to use the stock settings and just cool it more i wouldn't bother with water at all. You are taking the risk of leakage while you don't even plan to overclock. That's just plain silly.
Just grab one of those Arctic air coolers and rock on....

But. Do what you feel is right. It comes down to you feeling good about it, right?










Read up on this thread. This should give you an insight what you can achieve with the 7970 watercooled:
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2221017


----------



## matthew3041230

Its what I Got.. HF.. Like I posted before.. They are high quality HIGH FLOW.. They just happened to be discontinued now and pretty sure I bought the last 4 in stock.

Thanks for the link, gonna hit that up right now... Everything is ordered but the pump; waiting on a refund to post then gonna get it.

Matthew

Update:

Looked at the thread: His cables, look like snakes all curled in there lol! patterend just like it; Yea thats a bit much for me. Again, if I were trying to maxx out my card..then yes, thats awesome; That happens to be the first open case modd of this nature I've saw and it looks really good; He worked that out pretty good.

Thanks!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Its what I Got.. HF.. Like I posted before.. They are high quality HIGH FLOW.. They just happened to be discontinued now and pretty sure I bought the last 4 in stock.
> 
> Thanks for the link, gonna hit that up right now... Everything is ordered but the pump; waiting on a refund to post then gonna get it.
> 
> Matthew
> 
> Update:
> 
> Looked at the thread: His cables, look like snakes all curled in there lol! patterend just like it; Yea thats a bit much for me. Again, if I were trying to maxx out my card..then yes, thats awesome; That happens to be the first open case modd of this nature I've saw and it looks really good; He worked that out pretty good.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad to help.
I'll wait for updates from you when you have all the goodies.


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Glad to help.
> I'll wait for updates from you when you have all the goodies.


It should be interesting to say the least....







We see how it goes. I will be sure to run some flat baselines before I do anything.

Matthew


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> It should be interesting to say the least....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see how it goes. I will be sure to run some flat baselines before I do anything.
> 
> Matthew


which pump were you getting?


----------



## matthew3041230

Today's Delivery:



Now.. awaiting the rest; For those of you who are curious: The pump I will get is listed here:http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17567/ex-res-434/XSPC_X2O_750_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_-_Black_Acetal_Updated_Version_4.html

Another reason why I am waiting, is they are currently out of stock; So I must wait till then. Also, I am getting it 10 bux cheaper than this listing price, no, I'm not getting it from frozencpu.com; just an example that I am buying next week.

And since I have to wait on my block anyways, I should order it mid next week and get it the next day, that way I will have everything at once.

Matthew


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Today's Delivery:
> 
> 
> 
> Now.. awaiting the rest; For those of you who are curious: The pump I will get is listed here:http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17567/ex-res-434/XSPC_X2O_750_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_-_Black_Acetal_Updated_Version_4.html
> 
> Another reason why I am waiting, is they are currently out of stock; So I must wait till then. Also, I am getting it 10 bux cheaper than this listing price, no, I'm not getting it from frozencpu.com; just an example that I am buying next week.
> 
> And since I have to wait on my block anyways, I should order it mid next week and get it the next day, that way I will have everything at once.
> 
> Matthew


Which rad is that? That isn't the ex120 you said you would get....
Don't tell me you have the rs120.

That res/pump combo seems decent enough. And fairly priced en before your discount.
Is I buy that combo where i live it will be around €65 or $86,72.


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Which rad is that? That isn't the ex120 you said you would get....
> Don't tell me you have the rs120.
> 
> That res/pump combo seems decent enough. And fairly priced en before your discount.
> Is I buy that combo where i live it will be around €65 or $86,72.


I thought it was a pretty good deal too, where else you gonna get a pump/res combo of some quality for 50 bucks? Hardly anywhere....

=_= Yes I realize this; It's why it took a moment for me to get back to you... I am a little aggravated right now because they shipped me the wrong one. I was a little tipsy when I posted this yesterday evening. Needless to say, It's on an overnight flight back to it's home because it has no home here with me.. The fittings did stay









New power supply will be here today also. Corsair 760i.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> I thought it was a pretty good deal too, where else you gonna get a pump/res combo of some quality for 50 bucks? Hardly anywhere....
> 
> =_= Yes I realize this; It's why it took a moment for me to get back to you... I am a little aggravated right now because they shipped me the wrong one. I was a little tipsy when I posted this yesterday evening. Needless to say, It's on an overnight flight back to it's home because it has no home here with me.. The fittings did stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New power supply will be here today also. Corsair 760i.


Haha, as i thought.









Don't post here while drinking







. We need fresh heads when replying.
In fact i hardly drink at all. But that's because of the medication i am on. Very bad to combine alcohol with my med's. Mainly because when I drink i DRINK. And that's not 3 beers haha.

Good choice on the psu.









See what i got delivered today from the post service. Fresh from corsair, replacement:


God bless Corsair RMA service. This Monday i posted my psu for RMA and received a brand new one this morning.








Also got an e-mail from the store where i bought my motherboard. Repaired board was received back from Gigabyte they sent it on the mail today, hopefully will be here tomorrow.
I'm getting sick of this notebook.... too slowwwww: core2duo P8700 2.53ghz 4gb ddr3 and g105m gpu


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haha, as i thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't post here while drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We need fresh heads when replying.
> In fact i hardly drink at all. But that's because of the medication i am on. Very bad to combine alcohol with my med's. Mainly because when I drink i DRINK. And that's not 3 beers haha.
> 
> Good choice on the psu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what i got delivered today from the post service. Fresh from corsair, replacement:
> 
> 
> God bless Corsair RMA service. This Monday i posted my psu for RMA and received a brand new one this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got an e-mail from the store where i bought my motherboard. Repaired board was received back from Gigabyte they sent it on the mail today, hopefully will be here tomorrow.
> I'm getting sick of this notebook.... too slowwwww: core2duo P8700 2.53ghz 4gb ddr3 and g105m gpu


Ohhhh believe me, I hardly drink either.. But it was hard to resist... Trees', hills, light wind, beautiful blue sky and temps in mid to lower 70's.... Black Angus Steak fresh from the butcher, hamburger's n hotdawgs...Yea man it was Grillin' time... So We threw a couple back with the excellent steak dinner.. Rolls, home-made mashed' taters' and fresh garden salad.. ITs always a plus livin' in the head of no-where on 80 acres in the hills of south east KY... Garden, hunting, relaxing.. Living for sure.. Here is what I got in today:




Oh yes RMA is awesome!!! I like the fact they have a 7 year warranty too! Yea, that cooler went back....







That sucked really. Oh well, it happenz... But I still gotta wait on the block sometime next week anywayz.. Glad you got another PSU.. They seem to be some of the top-end PSU from what I gather. Anyway, I am gonna get this together and when I fire my unit back up, I will take pix of everything.. should look heck of lot better with the modular cables; And I will start postin some pix of my temps on my card.. insane my friends. Welp time to go play!









Matthew

Edit:

Added these as I was working on putting it back together.. A couple wires to go though, so the ones that are obvious, are neat and trimm now. This is a qucik shot into my box; first post of it on here.


That should give ya some idea of what I am working with. I have some more prepping to do, perhaps more re-arranging by this time next week.

OH YES... I have a question as I hope someone out there has it.. because I found the new Sabertooth990FX-GEN 3 R2.0 motherboard BRAND NEW.... for how much you think..??? drummmrooollllll..... $99 bux. Yep.. I thot the same. Brand new, at a store. Heres the catch.. its one of those you have to be there in person... SO.. since my sister deals with these ppl all the time, I will see if I can have her to get it sent to her house and then she mail it to me.







ONLY if it's what ppl say it is.. I don't like the fact it's without PCI-E slots. So.. I may jst hold off on it for a while......


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Ohhhh believe me, I hardly drink either.. But it was hard to resist... Trees', hills, light wind, beautiful blue sky and temps in mid to lower 70's.... Black Angus Steak fresh from the butcher, hamburger's n hotdawgs...Yea man it was Grillin' time... So We threw a couple back with the excellent steak dinner.. Rolls, home-made mashed' taters' and fresh garden salad.. ITs always a plus livin' in the head of no-where on 80 acres in the hills of south east KY... Garden, hunting, relaxing.. Living for sure.. Here is what I got in today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes RMA is awesome!!! I like the fact they have a 7 year warranty too! Yea, that cooler went back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucked really. Oh well, it happenz... But I still gotta wait on the block sometime next week anywayz.. Glad you got another PSU.. They seem to be some of the top-end PSU from what I gather. Anyway, I am gonna get this together and when I fire my unit back up, I will take pix of everything.. should look heck of lot better with the modular cables; And I will start postin some pix of my temps on my card.. insane my friends. Welp time to go play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Added these as I was working on putting it back together.. A couple wires to go though, so the ones that are obvious, are neat and trimm now. This is a qucik shot into my box; first post of it on here.
> 
> 
> That should give ya some idea of what I am working with. I have some more prepping to do, perhaps more re-arranging by this time next week.
> 
> OH YES... I have a question as I hope someone out there has it.. because I found the new Sabertooth990FX-GEN 3 R2.0 motherboard BRAND NEW.... for how much you think..??? drummmrooollllll..... $99 bux. Yep.. I thot the same. Brand new, at a store. Heres the catch.. its one of those you have to be there in person... SO.. since my sister deals with these ppl all the time, I will see if I can have her to get it sent to her house and then she mail it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY if it's what ppl say it is.. I don't like the fact it's without PCI-E slots. So.. I may jst hold off on it for a while......


$99 ??? Can you sent me one? It will set me of $274 dollar if i buy it here. I will pay for shipping costs.


----------



## matthew3041230

Yes, you read correctly... 99 bucks for the new Sabertooth 990FX board, PCI Version 3.0

I PM'd you, hope ya get it.

Matthew


----------



## kahboom

For $99. You should make a list and sell to some members charge 150.00 or a little more and make a profit. What other deals can you get?


----------



## matthew3041230

You know; I was tinkering around, really lightly with my card... And the guide to overclocking found http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=359671 I can state with Catalyst 13.8 BETA, and MSI Afterburner 2.2.2, I am able to adjust memory voltages, core voltages, as well as extend the OC limits by a great margin... 1890 on core and 2475 on mem clock. Not that I would attempt it, but thats the limits' I got...Mem Voltages up to 1.7 and 1.3 on core. Thats pretty standard numbers, isn't it... Just wondering... I know or at leat thot there was a similar OC guide on this forum.. lost the URL I suppose.. I was just tinkerin a bit and thot I'd see where the limits are at.. No need to flash this BIOS, for sure... This is waaayyy more than enough. 30-50% over factory is plenty for any cause, and keep the integrity of the card anyways.... Unless you feel like roasting marshmellows with a $400 computer grill...









Matthew

*Edit*

I will be posting some AWESOME Tomb Raider pics.....this is soooommmeethhinngg... man what crzy graphics.. I dont think the potential of these cards are as yet realized; They're across the finish line, waiting for the game programmers to catch up and boy when they do.....

Quik Pic on some system stats and numbers: Check it out, Like some opinions; Remember.. This is on AIR on the G-Card, H100i on CPU, all coupled with COLD-air intake, dehumidified...


The clock numbers are correct as displayed.. IM under clocked on CPU @ 3.5 for FX-6350 Oh, yes.. core clock on GPU @ 1200


----------



## Chopper1591

Can one of you guys help me out to unlock the voltage of my Sapphire 7950 vapor-x?
I am having an hard time finding the voltage lock in the BIOS.

Here is my bios file:

Tahiti.zip 40k .zip file


Bios version is:
015.025.000.099.000000 (113-210PAFR-V07)

Or can someone give me some advice how i can find the correct hex to edit the voltage lock myself?
This card is stressing me out. Even with 1150 core i get artifacts with Heaven....









Thanks in advance,


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Can one of you guys help me out to unlock the voltage of my Sapphire 7950 vapor-x?
> I am having an hard time finding the voltage lock in the BIOS.
> 
> Here is my bios file:
> 
> Tahiti.zip 40k .zip file
> 
> 
> Bios version is:
> 015.025.000.099.000000 (113-210PAFR-V07)
> 
> Or can someone give me some advice how i can find the correct hex to edit the voltage lock myself?
> This card is stressing me out. Even with 1150 core i get artifacts with Heaven....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I have a 7950 vapor x and my voltage is unlocked if I use trixx, I can't remember if it was when I used afterburner. Il upload the bios' tonight or you can go back near the start of the thread and find them


----------



## eliongater

Here is my pre bios mod bios'
Voltage should be unlocked in trixx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> 7950boost_vaporx_bios.zip 83k .zip file
> 
> 
> My asic is 89.5%
> Don't have any other info other than at 1ghz i need 1037 VDDC in trixx
> 
> EDIT: The bios with 9 at the end is from when the bios switch is not illuminated


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Here is my pre bios mod bios'
> Voltage should be unlocked in trixx


Thanks but i can't use that bios.
I had already tried to use the bios from someone else who almost had the same bios number as mine and i didn't got display output with that bios so i am kinda sure your's won't work either.

I really need someone who can help me to mod my own bios.
Or i have to put in the checksum of my bios in your's but i don't know how to do that either....

BTW:
I only use Trixx but the voltage is locked non the less.

Weird that you have such an high Asic btw, mine is 68,8% i have always thought that the Asic of some cards are lower because they have higher stock voltage....


----------



## matthew3041230

The ASIC on my MSI TwinFrzrIII 7970 is 73.4


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> The ASIC on my MSI TwinFrzrIII 7970 is 73.4


7970 is another story i guess.
But now you react.... do you know how to unlock core voltage through the hex editor?


----------



## matthew3041230

Negative... No interest in that. It's working perfect for me; I've acheived 1210 core @ 1.2 and 1450 @1.66 Mem.. and that does plenty enough for me. had Mem high as 1500., but not stable on everything...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Negative... No interest in that. It's working perfect for me; I've acheived 1210 core @ 1.2 and 1450 @1.66 Mem.. and that does plenty enough for me. had Mem high as 1500., but not stable on everything...


I really meant if you wanted to mod my bios?
Because i don't get it how to unlock the voltage....

I get artifacts at 1150 core.


----------



## robnitro

FYI,
New tool that lets you edit voltage, clocks, powertune max TDP, and fan speeds.

Finally fan speed adjustment without having to use afterburner









http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> FYI,
> New tool that lets you edit voltage, clocks, powertune max TDP, and fan speeds.
> 
> Finally fan speed adjustment without having to use afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


i don't like it. I'd rather just have my voltage unlocked in the bios because i don't want to run a high overclock all the time.

But thanks for the post. Tool looks nice.


----------



## shankly1985

Could someone please help me unlock my XFX 7950 BIOS??

Tahiti-stock bios.zip 41k .zip file




Thanks


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> i don't like it. I'd rather just have my voltage unlocked in the bios because i don't want to run a high overclock all the time.
> 
> But thanks for the post. Tool looks nice.


1150 core is pretty high oc already. we have same vbios but my voltage is unlock... what tool did you use? vddc is not changing even you increase setting?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> 1150 core is pretty high oc already. we have same vbios but my voltage is unlock... what tool did you use? vddc is not changing even you increase setting?


Thats right.

I use Sapphire Trixx to do the overclocks. But that wasn't a success at all. Pretty much at anything artifacts started showing.
But i managed to fined someone a while back who modded my bios a bit. It now is running at 1050/1300 stock with a slight overvolt.

But i really want the voltage unlocked so I can overclock better. 1100-1150 is kinda hard with this low voltage. Voltage hovers around 1.111-1.120.
Already tried someone else's bios but that won't post(black screen).


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thats right.
> 
> I use Sapphire Trixx to do the overclocks. But that wasn't a success at all. Pretty much at anything artifacts started showing.
> But i managed to fined someone a while back who modded my bios a bit. It now is running at 1050/1300 stock with a slight overvolt.
> 
> But i really want the voltage unlocked so I can overclock better. 1100-1150 is kinda hard with this low voltage. Voltage hovers around 1.111-1.120.
> Already tried someone else's bios but that won't post(black screen).


can you ealborate more about not being success on voltage? can you or cannot cange vddc using trixx?

we have same card, same vbios... even i set 1.3 volts, i can oc only 1125/1500.... 1126 system crashed...

every gpu is different even same brand, same model... oc'ing gpu or cpu, depends on your other components as welll.. one guy can do 1200 other can do 1250.... if you have complete identical system, mobo, ssd, cpu, there is stll slight difference in oc... ocing is a silicon lottery...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> can you ealborate more about not being success on voltage? can you or cannot cange vddc using trixx?
> 
> we have same card, same vbios... even i set 1.3 volts, i can oc only 1125/1500.... 1126 system crashed...
> 
> every gpu is different even same brand, same model... oc'ing gpu or cpu, depends on your other components as welll.. one guy can do 1200 other can do 1250.... if you have complete identical system, mobo, ssd, cpu, there is stll slight difference in oc... ocing is a silicon lottery...


Don't start the schooling thing plz.

I have a bit of a bad mood sorry.
But i started my reply with "Thats right", meaning I can't change the voltage with trixx.

I know about stuff being different. Like when you buy 10 identical cpu's all probably clock different.

Here is a SC of what i mean:

The voltage dropped as low as 1.105v and had a quick peak at 1.148v but averages between 1.109 and 1.117.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> FYI,
> New tool that lets you edit voltage, clocks, powertune max TDP, and fan speeds.
> 
> Finally fan speed adjustment without having to use afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


This tool also has issues with MSI afterburner trying to overclock. When editing voltage edits the whole voltage table, instead of giving full access to the table. But it has the fan speed profile editor and Powertune editor and you can edit the powertune TDP which is a nice feature for making a stable overclock.


----------



## robnitro

It also disables the uefi gop. I don't use it to edit my bios.

However, you can open your bios with it. Click fan, click save profile.

Then make your edits to the fan speeds, hit save profile.
With a hex editor, open the modded fan profile, the stock fan profile file, and your bios.
Search your bios for the string in stock profile file.
Replace those with the string in the modded fan profile.

Update checksum if you want.

This doesn't disable the uefi fastboot gop.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> It also disables the uefi gop. I don't use it to edit my bios.
> 
> However, you can open your bios with it. Click fan, click save profile.
> 
> Then make your edits to the fan speeds, hit save profile.
> With a hex editor, open the modded fan profile, the stock fan profile file, and your bios.
> Search your bios for the string in stock profile file.
> Replace those with the string in the modded fan profile.
> 
> Update checksum if you want.
> 
> This doesn't disable the uefi fastboot gop.


You sound like your a pretty capable of editing a bios.
Would you be so kind to look into my bios to see if you can unlock my voltage?


----------



## robnitro

Look at my signature link. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15266

If its a v2 card, try the fx or fy bios. It's no problem crossflashing brands, I've tested many different brand card bioses. The v2 bioses disable my hdmi out. v1 bios will disable your v2 hdmi out.

In the gb forum people have seen that it unlocks voltage in trixx.
As I don't have a v2 card, I cannot test or find out exactly how those changes worked. It was just luck that someone tried my voltage mod, and noticed that it let him change voltage.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Look at my signature link. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15266
> 
> If its a v2 card, try the fx or fy bios. It's no problem crossflashing brands, I've tested many different brand card bioses. The v2 bioses disable my hdmi out. v1 bios will disable your v2 hdmi out.
> 
> In the gb forum people have seen that it unlocks voltage in trixx.
> As I don't have a v2 card, I cannot test or find out exactly how those changes worked. It was just luck that someone tried my voltage mod, and noticed that it let him change voltage.


Don't know exactly what you mean with v2.
But my bios has V07 in the name.

Sounds interesting what you say. Sadly I use the hdmi regularly.
But I could try it out and just use the boost bios to use hdmi.


----------



## xodius80

xods7950.zip 42k .zip file


hi kahboom, can you please help me out mod this bios of mine,

i want to default 3d mode to be 1000ghz and memory at 1450, default volts, but with a fan profile of 75% to all degrees, and 50% power tune.

i apreciate the help thank you, i just dont understand the Hex modification, sorry to trouble you.

btw i tried the bv7 app to modify the settings but i guess the checksum or somthing doent make my video card boot, ive used all the parameter necesary: atiflash.exe -p -f 0 xxx.rom
im on a gigabyte 7950 V.2.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xodius80*
> 
> xods7950.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> hi kahboom, can you please help me out mod this bios of mine,
> 
> i want to default 3d mode to be 1000ghz and memory at 1450, default volts, but with a fan profile of 75% to all degrees, and 50% power tune.
> 
> i apreciate the help thank you, i just dont understand the Hex modification, sorry to trouble you.
> 
> btw i tried the bv7 app to modify the settings but i guess the checksum or somthing doent make my video card boot, ive used all the parameter necesary: atiflash.exe -p -f 0 xxx.rom
> im on a gigabyte 7950 V.2.


does it run those clocks on stock voltage or do you need it raised? If so what voltage and what is your asic for that card?


----------



## xodius80

hi there, first of all thank you for your time.

YES suprisingly it does work very well with stock volts, i did a 3 hour run of furmark maxed gpu at 80c its stable at 1ghz 1450, with the reg tweak to power tune 50% and 75% fan speed

If its not too much to ask, can u make one with 1450 and another with 1250 mem speeds? i dont want to bother you if along the road somthing fails with the memory, beacause even to me im very surprised to get this performace at those stock volts.

btw my temps in gaming with vsync on (ie 60fps) my gpu dont go much as 55c wich im every happy!

thanks again!


----------



## xodius80

asic is 56.7


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xodius80*
> 
> hi there, first of all thank you for your time.
> 
> YES suprisingly it does work very well with stock volts, i did a 3 hour run of furmark maxed gpu at 80c its stable at 1ghz 1450, with the reg tweak to power tune 50% and 75% fan speed
> 
> If its not too much to ask, can u make one with 1450 and another with 1250 mem speeds? i dont want to bother you if along the road somthing fails with the memory, beacause even to me im very surprised to get this performace at those stock volts.
> 
> btw my temps in gaming with vsync on (ie 60fps) my gpu dont go much as 55c wich im every happy!
> 
> thanks again!


Seems a bit high temp for 1ghz. What is your stock voltage?
I have the 7950 vapor-x and mine @ 1050/1300 stays around 70c with furmark. That is with auto fan which blows around 50-55%


----------



## xodius80

ohh i dont mind my temps in furmark, its a 3 hour session, in gaming it doesnt even rise to 60c


----------



## xodius80

kahboom, hi there, so i gave it enought thought, since the bios overclocks well with AB, i just thought of haveing it at default clocks everything, i just want the 50PT and the 75% fan profile to every degree, because i thougt this out kahboom:

if sometime i want to sell it, i can do so with this bios and i woulnt have to worry about the person who purchase it, and if that person wants to overclock then, he can use after burner, now the 50pt mod and the 75% fan speed is a must, since i dont have to do the Regedit tweak everytime i install a new driver + the fans are just right for the vrm cool down before it gets into high temps. Sorry for the my change of mind.

in anyevent its like this:

Everything Stock, just 50% PT tweak and 75% fanspeed for all Fan profiles.

Thank you kahboom ive send u a beer if i could!


----------



## xodius80

i hope u get to read this before doing anything haaha =)


----------



## andygully

kahboom any chance of a his iceq 7950 boost bios with 1ghz and stock memory? please
can i have stock volts and low volts versions see which works best?


----------



## Petey

Could I get my bios changed, I hate the fact they they don't open it wide with voltage like 6970. I'm preparing for a high res 25xx x 14xx monitor would like to get clocks worked out for when the money comes in and I can afford the monitor. I heard where the high res makes your score drop by more than half.
Well current Bios voltage is at 1.250 would very much like it *changed to 1.350 j*ust to verify max potential of card
Then *up card to the 50%* *CANCELED 50%*I'm sure like the voltage the full 50% wont be used, but the fact its there is re-assuring.
I dont know I'm with the other guy I would send beer, if I could, or something I would give more rep they only allow it once.
I did try HEX but the lines didnt match like it did in the beginning of fourm, If there not verbatim or exact I'm not going to try it.
Here are the Spec's
xfx 7950 Core edition FX-795A-TNFC
asic 63.2%
voltage 1.250 please change to 1.350
please do not change 50% I got that work out now,I don't feel so incompetent and helpless just trying to add some minor volts. THX

Here Is Bios

Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> Could I get my bios changed, I hate the fact they they don't open it wide with voltage like 6970. I'm preparing for a high res 25xx x 14xx monitor would like to get clocks worked out for when the money comes in and I can afford the monitor. I heard where the high res makes your score drop by more than half.
> Well current Bios voltage is at 1.250 would very much like it *changed to 1.350 j*ust to verify max potential of card
> Then *up card to the 50%* *CANCELED 50%*I'm sure like the voltage the full 50% wont be used, but the fact its there is re-assuring.
> I dont know I'm with the other guy I would send beer, if I could, or something I would give more rep they only allow it once.
> I did try HEX but the lines didnt match like it did in the beginning of fourm, If there not verbatim or exact I'm not going to try it.
> Here are the Spec's
> xfx 7950 Core edition FX-795A-TNFC
> asic 63.2%
> voltage 1.250 please change to 1.350
> please do not change 50% I got that work out now,I don't feel so incompetent and helpless just trying to add some minor volts. THX
> 
> Here Is Bios
> 
> Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file


Are you planning to game much on 2560p?
If so, you better just buy another card. Clocking a bit higher won't help you much...


----------



## bond32

What's the best way to flash in crossfire? Use the command "atiflash -p 0 biosname.rom -f" then the same but use "1" rather than "0"?

Edit: maybe I'm a little confused. I have 2 sapphire 7950 reference boost cards, water cooled. Was able to do 1280 on the core however the slightest memory increase causes it to freeze. One card ASIC is 68% and the other is 61%. What would be the best bios for these?


----------



## Petey

yea I agree, Another card. I just can't get this thing stable no matter what I do,Couldn't send beer, that was cool. I just seemed to have more stability out of my 6970, I don't know if I want to go back to that card, I really liked it all beef. You can get valid bench marks as well. Try a voltage increase and see when I get the bios. It just bottom lines and crashes like at 1000 and 1250. Thats with water! May be got a piss poor card. I'm tired of RMA, think just get rid of it if voltage increase doesn't work. my 6970 wasn't overclocked as high but it was a very stable card, it didn't have as many stream processors or memory but it was rock solid. Could get a stable bench mark with out numbers changing all over the place, makes it hard to validate stability. One time I can clock the card insanely high with no problems, let pc sleep go back to those numbers and it crashes, and its hard getting it stable at like 950/1050 @ 1.25. I'm starting to hate it. Tried all the different drivers even with out just what windows delivers, that driver. Just cant get it stable with corresponding bench mark fps.


----------



## Petey

flash in crossfire yes 0 for the first card 1 for the 2nd card
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards
go here helped me millions
Do Not get the most recent ATI WIN Flash it doesn't work
or I couldn't get it to work anyways. it just did a half flash and said it couldn't flash.
again like any one will tell you be careful look at the commands twice and hit enter once


----------



## bond32

I have tried many different bios... Maybe I'm just confused. I would try one I thought I needed with my ASIC then windows would not find the second card; this is after I flashed them one at a time (unplugging power to the other card while flashing one then reboot to switch). Nothing seems to work except stock bios...

I suppose it is fine, I can get fairly high on the core but as soon as I move the ram up it crashes. No idea why but I may have to live with it.


----------



## Petey

I dont think your suppose to unplug power, maybe some structure to mobo cpu, the way it sound to me plug both cards, and normal set up. Then flash, bios. That sounds like your using new atiwinflash go one flash back ( not a reference to post traumatic stress or LSD) But one atiwinflash back. It sound like the trouble I was having. Then remember to open cmd prompt as, admin or run as a admin. That helps alot also. I haven't done the cross fire set up but there were a few steps with just getting the one card to work. Theres the ati the atiflash and the atiwinflash. I was using atiwin flash less stuff needed disk and all, AtiWinFlash just go to CMD prompt and learn dos all over again, and boom restart your done, with out searching your room for all the equipment disks usb drives. Then making sure there fat 32 etc. From command prompt you can see it right away if it will take the bios right away looking at your commands. A simple slash mark will fubar your whole command.


----------



## Petey

Did you notice memory stability issues after installing new driver, there is a huge difference. Every thing seemed to down clock on me after that. Screen flicker went crazy too.


----------



## Awsan

So what is the safe voltage for the memory and is 1300 VDDC safe for gaming?


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> Did you notice memory stability issues after installing new driver, there is a huge difference. Every thing seemed to down clock on me after that. Screen flicker went crazy too.


That sounds like my problem! Which driver ver. are you referring to? What driver ver was stable before?
I just bought MSI 7950 TFIII and installed the 13.8 beta and as soon as I OC memory, my games crash w/ black screen, but Heaven and Valley benches work just fine! Core at 1100 @ 1.188v and memory 1.55v stock(bumping it doesn't help)


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> So what is the safe voltage for the memory and is 1300 VDDC safe for gaming?


I believe memory is safe @ 1.65v...but keep the temps under 80C for safety and stability. And 1.3v for core in my opinion is a bit high for heavy gaming if the temps are above 75C. If not, I believe you should be ok! Then again, it all depends on your ASIC quality! Remember, lower ASIC = power hungry...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I believe memory is safe @ 1.65v...but keep the temps under 80C for safety and stability. And 1.3v for core in my opinion is a bit high for heavy gaming if the temps are above 75C. If not, I believe you should be ok! Then again, it all depends on your ASIC quality! Remember, lower ASIC = power hungry...


Yeah lower ASIC is more leakage, thus needs more voltage and generates more heat.

For me 1.3v is kinda high. But like lucky said. If you are lucky and can keep it below 70c it should be ok. But don't blame us if your card dies prematurely.
I wouldn't go above 1.25v for long gaming session myself. Or again if the temp is very low.


----------



## bond32

I'm using atiflash where I boot on a flash drive. It's all done outside of windows.

I need to learn more before I try again. I can't remove one card physically because of the water blocks, they are connected.


----------



## Petey

Everyone is in a panic, I don't necessarily need to clock at 1.3 volts but it would be nice to know where your voltage max is, it just seems like when I clock my card it is just starved of electricity. 1.3 at the end of the scale. if my card runs best at 1.257 volts or if it runs best at 120 AC I dont care, I just hate watching a benchmark and it gets that starved of voltage stutter. I dont know plug it up to the 240 AC if that gets it to run smooth. Its just crazy my 6970 had crazy voltage control. 7970 Theres no voltage that you can work with.
1.3 Seem high, and hot, but its swimming in a pond on a hot summers day with its little blow up swimming raft. Yea its waving at all the swimmers passing by with its rainbow speedo's and swim goggles on, doing a little happy happy dance.
Yea I built a Ice maker slash pc, so it should be allright. Put it on Ice and its fine. No one ever freaked about voltage with the predecessor cards, why now.
Yea the new driver I don't know 13 12 something, the latest thats not a Beta, It freaked with my 6970 too, even when it wasn't overclocked. Whacky driver. They should just scrap it.
Does any one know is the asus overclocking software, the only software that allows gpu ram voltage control, There's no other software that seems to allow that sort of control. Seems that Asus wont let any one use it unless you have a asus card. Didnt know if there was some freelance software that offered anything similar.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> Everyone is in a panic, I don't necessarily need to clock at 1.3 volts but it would be nice to know where your voltage max is, it just seems like when I clock my card it is just starved of electricity. 1.3 at the end of the scale. if my card runs best at 1.257 volts or if it runs best at 120 AC I dont care, I just hate watching a benchmark and it gets that starved of voltage stutter. I dont know plug it up to the 240 AC if that gets it to run smooth. Its just crazy my 6970 had crazy voltage control. 7970 Theres no voltage that you can work with.
> 1.3 Seem high, and hot, but its swimming in a pond on a hot summers day with its little blow up swimming raft. Yea its waving at all the swimmers passing by with its rainbow speedo's and swim goggles on, doing a little happy happy dance.
> Yea I built a Ice maker slash pc, so it should be allright. Put it on Ice and its fine. No one ever freaked about voltage with the predecessor cards, why now.
> Yea the new driver I don't know 13 12 something, the latest thats not a Beta, It freaked with my 6970 too, even when it wasn't overclocked. Whacky driver. They should just scrap it.
> Does any one know is the asus overclocking software, the only software that allows gpu ram voltage control, There's no other software that seems to allow that sort of control. Seems that Asus wont let any one use it unless you have a asus card. Didnt know if there was some freelance software that offered anything similar.


You asked for information.
I can tell you your card liks 1.6v if you want to hear that.








Am just warning you that you might damage it in the long run.

Just keep the temps under control and you can bump that sucker.


----------



## Petey

!.6 volts thats gotta be like 3000 core and 8000 Ram MHz. Oh wow cant wait. Make the swirly swirls more on my 1080 monitor awsome. Might actually see the bedonker zonks as they zilla'z from the higher voltage. Swicky swacks and gizzy frizzy's too. Oh awsome, so cool need to install that itter ma kallar at that point. Bring those temps down or you might see a gizzle frizzle of the skizzy ma do. That wouldn't be good, make you want to kizzle your mizzle.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> !.6 volts thats gotta be like 3000 core and 8000 Ram MHz. Oh wow cant wait. Make the swirly swirls more on my 1080 monitor awsome. Might actually see the bedonker zonks as they zilla'z from the higher voltage. Swicky swacks and gizzy frizzy's too. Oh awsome, so cool need to install that itter ma kallar at that point. Bring those temps down or you might see a gizzle frizzle of the skizzy ma do. That wouldn't be good, make you want to kizzle your mizzle.


I don't know what you have been smoking dude, but can you send me some?


----------



## gertruude

how do i request someone to do mod my bios for me


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how do i request someone to do mod my bios for me


If you find out, tell me.

Have been asking this for a week or so.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> Everyone is in a panic, I don't necessarily need to clock at 1.3 volts but it would be nice to know where your voltage max is, it just seems like when I clock my card it is just starved of electricity. 1.3 at the end of the scale. if my card runs best at 1.257 volts or if it runs best at 120 AC I dont care, I just hate watching a benchmark and it gets that starved of voltage stutter. I dont know plug it up to the 240 AC if that gets it to run smooth. Its just crazy my 6970 had crazy voltage control. 7970 Theres no voltage that you can work with.


You should learn more on how power supplies work.
Giving it 240 or 120 won't change how the card manages power. The card only gets 12v from the power supply, then changes it w the VRM's to what vcore and vmem is needed.

Oh and its not starved of electricity, running 1.3 v is a waste unless you have some crazy cooling to bring core/vrm temps down.

And yeah, what are you smoking, swirlys? This thread has way too much noise to signal. SNR < 1


----------



## Petey

do you mean w as in watts? the card changes what? that is funny. oh your thinking voltage change at the resisters and amps boosted by the caps. W noise to signal thats funny, so theres a diffrence between amps voltage and watts I guess. Thats VRM processing power, magically makes voltage go away and creates watts. Yea I guess that happens at the flux capacitor.Yea I plugged the card up 240 v outlet last night I got like crazy 4 million frames per sec. then boom with a weird sizzle, then there was big flash of lighting, all the power went out in the neighborhood. There was a flash fire, it started half the apartment complex was on fire, had to call the fire department. Then fire became uncontrollable when it hit the propane tanks I was keeping next to my bench top PC. Yea the tanks were exploding and became projectiles they ingnited a raging fire that consumed half the city. When the fire department got back to me they were very mad. I told them to f-off I'm overclocking.


----------



## Petey

Oh no
1.3 volts
Memory voltage control


----------



## DerComissar

Flashed my 7950's today, a Gigabyte 7950 Rev. 1 (67.7% ASIC) & VisionTek 7950 (75.2% ASIC) with the File 2 "VaporX" 1200/1500 Bios.

Working great, nice to have the clock speeds set in the bios, and the voltage unlocked, without having to mess with software. Last time I could do that was when I was running GTX 480's and using Fermi Bios Editor.

Great job on this kahboom. Rep+


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> !.6 volts thats gotta be like 3000 core and 8000 Ram MHz. Oh wow cant wait. Make the swirly swirls more on my 1080 monitor awsome. Might actually see the bedonker zonks as they zilla'z from the higher voltage. Swicky swacks and gizzy frizzy's too. Oh awsome, so cool need to install that itter ma kallar at that point. Bring those temps down or you might see a gizzle frizzle of the skizzy ma do. That wouldn't be good, make you want to kizzle your mizzle.


I'm afraid I'm going to have to disagree. If you install the itter ma kallar, you'll almost certainly see an INCREASE in the gizzle frizzle of the skizzy ma do, while at the same time reducing the potential for bedonker zonks.

And very, very little to do with computer hardware would ever make me want to kizzle my mizzle. I leave that sort of thing to my wife...


----------



## Petey

Your wife is she a mizzle kizzer


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Flashed my 7950's today, a Gigabyte 7950 Rev. 1 (67.7% ASIC) & VisionTek 7950 (75.2% ASIC) with the File 2 "VaporX" 1200/1500 Bios.
> 
> Working great, nice to have the clock speeds set in the bios, and the voltage unlocked, without having to mess with software. Last time I could do that was when I was running GTX 480's and using Fermi Bios Editor.
> 
> Great job on this kahboom. Rep+


Can I ask you how you managed to make the card accept the bios?
If I flash mine with a bios from another card I get no display output...

Think it is because of the checksum, but I am not sure.

Thanks in advance, have been wanting this for weeks.


----------



## Petey

The way I heard it watch for the dvi out's of the card your flashing, ones 2 dvi and one's 1 dvi there will be problem. Then watch if Your card is revision 1 or 2 I guess that makes a big difference. Haven't heard if different manufactures makes a difference. Been to freaked out to try different bios, I think I have ver. 1 but its non-reference that fact I think could create crazy variances. Editing Software Like RBE Editor, Would Rock i don't know why it doesn't work with 79xx, but that would be the way to go. It only see's Ati Not Amd I guess, Full Control on that bad boy Build any Bios profile, and it runs any way you want. Yea if they Added V-ram Voltage Control that Would Be Perfect.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> The way I heard it watch for the dvi out's of the card your flashing, ones 2 dvi and one's 1 dvi there will be problem. Then watch if Your card is revision 1 or 2 I guess that makes a big difference. Haven't heard if different manufactures makes a difference. Been to freaked out to try different bios, I think I have ver. 1 but its non-reference that fact I think could create crazy variances. Editing Software Like RBE Editor, Would Rock i don't know why it doesn't work with 79xx, but that would be the way to go. It only see's Ati Not Amd I guess, Full Control on that bad boy Build any Bios profile, and it runs any way you want. Yea if they Added V-ram Voltage Control that Would Be Perfect.


Can you post the bios you are using?
I don't know which revision I got.

I have the 7950 vapor-x with dual dvi.
It's 2x8 pins.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Flashed my 7950's today, a Gigabyte 7950 Rev. 1 (67.7% ASIC) & VisionTek 7950 (75.2% ASIC) with the File 2 "VaporX" 1200/1500 Bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working great, nice to have the clock speeds set in the bios, and the voltage unlocked, without having to mess with software. Last time I could do that was when I was running GTX 480's and using Fermi Bios Editor.
> 
> Great job on this kahboom. Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask you how you managed to make the card accept the bios?
> If I flash mine with a bios from another card I get no display output...
> 
> Think it is because of the checksum, but I am not sure.
> 
> Thanks in advance, have been wanting this for weeks.
Click to expand...

Petey mentioned some possible reasons, in my case I have two 7950's that are very early revisions, both reference with 6+6 pin layout.
I flashed both cards when I bought them over a year ago, with a higher-clocked Sapphire bios, which also worked well.

When I flashed them yesterday with the MSI modded bios posted by kahboom on page 1, I used the "-f" forced-flash command.
The VisionTek 7950 flashed with no problem, but I also had a blank display when I tried to flash the Gigabyte 7950 initially. I flashed it a second time and it accepted the bios without issue.


----------



## Mackem

Hi guys,

I have a bit of an issue:

I was using a modded FX1 BIOS from robnitro to allow me to unlock the voltage of my Windforce 3X 7950 Rev. 2 card and play around with it in TRIXX, but I had to go back to stock.

Sometimes randomly my monitors will both just 'turn off' and display 'No signal' but I can still hear Windows sounds / music etc. even though the monitors are off. I then have to reboot the computer to get the monitors working again, after which it works fine.

I'm not sure if it's a coincidence but it happens a lot just after I've opened GPU-Z but I can't recall if it does it in games. I have GPU-Z 0.7.2 and after the last crash, I rebooted and tried to open GPU-Z again and it said "During previous startup GPU-Z crashed at OpenCL detection. Please update your OpenCL and graphics drivers".

This has happened a few times and it's enough for me to wonder if there is something wrong with my card or the modded BIOS I used? I tried modded FX1 and FY1 as well and both did it. This happened when the card was at stock speeds / voltages as well as when overclocked.

I'm not sure what BIOS I can use? I just want to be able to use lower voltages at the stock clocks as well as overclock (If I can)


----------



## robnitro

What bios did you have b4? Were you able to try other bioses with no issues before?

I wonder if the "new batches" of cards are using something different.

Btw, if it only happens at sleep wake up, then it could be that my modded bios has too low of a default voltage.

OR you could have a really unstable overclock, even though it passes games, it still could crash in 2d... I've had that happen... hours of occt at 1100 @ 1.15v fine... but random crashes at desktop... when it would clock up and down for a second (like flash or aero) it wouldn't be enough voltage for that quick flip of clocks.

Same for my cpu, stress tested 4.5 ghz at 1.28 v. woo hoo... but random 0x124 errors barely using the pc! Turns out the oc really was on the edge. Needed 1.31 to truly be stable.

Try using the bios with low clocks like 900core/1250ram and see if it happens.
If not, then it could be an unstable OC that passes tests.


----------



## Mackem

My stock BIOS on the card was FX1. It was doing it at stock clocks as well as overclocked. Returned to stock BIOS for now.


----------



## robnitro

Hmm strange, I have no idea whats up with that.
Sorry, I don't know why it happens. On those bioses the asic % is edited so that the voltage wanted is needed.

Example, you have
80% 1.25
85% 1.17
90% 1.11
95% 1.09
and so on.
To get it so that all cards use a lower core, like 1.11 v

50% 1.25
51% 1.17
52% 1.11
95% 1.09

Trial and error... actually that's how I found that it unlocked the voltage... because the other way of editing the voltage numbers didn't work well for my f43.

Adapted to the v2 bioses, it unlocked em.

Also check this program and mod your own bios!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


----------



## andygully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> Could I get my bios changed, I hate the fact they they don't open it wide with voltage like 6970. I'm preparing for a high res 25xx x 14xx monitor would like to get clocks worked out for when the money comes in and I can afford the monitor. I heard where the high res makes your score drop by more than half.
> Well current Bios voltage is at 1.250 would very much like it *changed to 1.350 j*ust to verify max potential of card
> Then *up card to the 50%* *CANCELED 50%*I'm sure like the voltage the full 50% wont be used, but the fact its there is re-assuring.
> I dont know I'm with the other guy I would send beer, if I could, or something I would give more rep they only allow it once.
> I did try HEX but the lines didnt match like it did in the beginning of fourm, If there not verbatim or exact I'm not going to try it.
> Here are the Spec's
> xfx 7950 Core edition FX-795A-TNFC
> asic 63.2%
> voltage 1.250 please change to 1.350
> please do not change 50% I got that work out now,I don't feel so incompetent and helpless just trying to add some minor volts. THX
> 
> Here Is Bios
> 
> Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file


I game at 2560 on a korean 120hz panel had to grab another 7950 to keep game settings up


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygully*
> 
> I game at 2560 on a korean 120hz panel had to grab another 7950 to keep game settings up


Thats gives quite some stress on the gpu indeed.








I heard those panels are bad ass for the price, right?


----------



## tdslot

Hello,

I have 4x XFX7950 (FX-795A-TDJC) GPU cards. I installed MSI Afterburner and Sapphire TRIXX programs to try minimize VDDC parameter to 1.087V. But without success.

For now I have stable working 3x cards on this parameters:


But temperatures are to hot.




Who can help me to unlock VDDC parameter that can I change to lower? Or change BIOS VDDC to 1.087 V?

Here my BIOS:

Tahiti-FX-795A-TDJC.zip 41k .zip file


ASIC Quality: 63.5%


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdslot*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have 4x XFX7950 (FX-795A-TDJC) GPU cards. I installed MSI Afterburner and Sapphire TRIXX programs to try minimize VDDC parameter to 1.087V. But without success.
> 
> For now I have stable working 3x cards on this parameters:
> 
> 
> But temperatures are to hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who can help me to unlock VDDC parameter that can I change to lower? Or change BIOS VDDC to 1.087 V?
> 
> Here my BIOS:
> 
> Tahiti-FX-795A-TDJC.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> 
> ASIC Quality: 63.5%


Bios editing I don't know how to do.
But you can try out this tool.
You open the bios with it and set the asic quality and then lower the vrm signal to lower the vddc.

Flash the bios with: atiflash -p (gpu number 0-3) biosname.rom -f


----------



## DerComissar

Well, I just noticed that all the modded bios originally posted on page 1 by the op have been completely removed now, as well as the info on them?!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Well, I just noticed that all the modded bios originally posted on page 1 by the op have been completely removed now, as well as the info on them?!


Don't mean to be rude...
But I can just see them still being there.

You can try the tool I linked in the post above. ^^


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdslot*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4x XFX7950 (FX-795A-TDJC) GPU cards. I installed MSI Afterburner and Sapphire TRIXX programs to try minimize VDDC parameter to 1.087V. But without success.
> 
> For now I have stable working 3x cards on this parameters:
> 
> 
> But temperatures are to hot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who can help me to unlock VDDC parameter that can I change to lower? Or change BIOS VDDC to 1.087 V?
> 
> Here my BIOS:
> 
> Tahiti-FX-795A-TDJC.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC Quality: 63.5%


Hi dude, i changed a few values you wanted

first i changed your voltages to 1090 as you wanted 1087

than i played a bit with your fan profile to hit higher rpms at a lower temp

Hope it helps ya

I havent changed the powertune but if u like to get it changed i can do it

Please rememeber to use a modded bios at your own risk









i not blown mine up yet, so i guess thats something


----------



## andygully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thats gives quite some stress on the gpu indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard those panels are bad ass for the price, right?


extremely bad ass







i would recommend them 100% but read the thread make sure your completely happy with the product/potential proclems i.e. fixes for back light bleed and overclocking for 129hz


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Well, I just noticed that all the modded bios originally posted on page 1 by the op have been completely removed now, as well as the info on them?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mean to be rude...
> But I can just see them still being there.
> 
> You can try the tool I linked in the post above. ^^
Click to expand...

Not rude at all.







It appears the op put everything back, as indicated by the edit date yesterday at 8:47 pm.
He was probably just revising the page.
And I'm relieved to see it there again!

I don't need the bios tool, as I have flashed both my 7950's with a bios from the original post on page 1, for which I both thanked and gave a Rep+ to kahboom:
www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread/280#post_20731496


----------



## matthew3041230

Just a quickie update. Installed the Rad, pump, waterblock and returned the TF back to the block. Using the Ole' zip tie method for the time being. Early tests show pretty amazing results so far.. load temps not exceeding 38-45C under full load @ 45 minute check interval. I bought the XSPC 720 Pump/Res combo to go along with my block and single Rad.. Pretty amazing really, as it's a GPU loop only. Using a 120mm Cougar PWM fan to push air out the rad. Take a peek:




Testing 15 hours before putting it in my system:


How ur Paste SHOULD look on ur GPU or CPU:


last but not least, some quick numbers over the 45 min. (note, changed refresh timing in MSI settings)


I had fun doing this. I just got done ordering the ASUS Z87 MAXIMUS VI FORMULA motherboard and now looking for a 4770K...may just break over and buy a new one...anyone have a decent one under warranty still, for sale??

Thanks for you time.

Matthew

*edit* Yes, that is the XSPC RS120... So, I must say I started to send it back.. but I decided I could use it elsewhere too. Well, I decided to see if it could hold up to this, as XSPC said, and Gary @ sidewinderpc.com also said.. Well. guess what.. Confirmed.. So on a single G-Card only, no CPU or nothing.. using the XSPC 720 pump/Res combo along with a Cougar fan, temps are well below 50C under load.. my target was just to drop 10-15C from 80-85C. IT has MORE than met my expectations. There some who are against this rad for one reason or another.. In my case in particular, it's a resounding success and I will show pic/screenshots at any time I am asked to verify that.

Matthew


----------



## kahboom

Your still on such a low overclock. Lol, yes the rad with the pump combo will be ok, but for real clocks will a good deal of voltage there will be a differance in temps with the thinner rad compared to a thicker one. For mild overclocks your fine. Once you break the 60c range on water watch temps on vrms they can get hot quick making overclock unstable. Looks good though.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Just a quickie update. Installed the Rad, pump, waterblock and returned the TF back to the block. Using the Ole' zip tie method for the time being. Early tests show pretty amazing results so far.. load temps not exceeding 38-45C under full load @ 45 minute check interval. I bought the XSPC 720 Pump/Res combo to go along with my block and single Rad.. Pretty amazing really, as it's a GPU loop only. Using a 120mm Cougar PWM fan to push air out the rad. Take a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing 15 hours before putting it in my system:
> 
> 
> How ur Paste SHOULD look on ur GPU or CPU:
> 
> 
> last but not least, some quick numbers over the 45 min. (note, changed refresh timing in MSI settings)
> 
> 
> I had fun doing this. I just got done ordering the ASUS Z87 MAXIMUS VI FORMULA motherboard and now looking for a 4770K...may just break over and buy a new one...anyone have a decent one under warranty still, for sale??
> 
> Thanks for you time.
> 
> Matthew
> 
> *edit* Yes, that is the XSPC RS120... So, I must say I started to send it back.. but I decided I could use it elsewhere too. Well, I decided to see if it could hold up to this, as XSPC said, and Gary @ sidewinderpc.com also said.. Well. guess what.. Confirmed.. So on a single G-Card only, no CPU or nothing.. using the XSPC 720 pump/Res combo along with a Cougar fan, temps are well below 50C under load.. my target was just to drop 10-15C from 80-85C. IT has MORE than met my expectations. There some who are against this rad for one reason or another.. In my case in particular, it's a resounding success and I will show pic/screenshots at any time I am asked to verify that.
> 
> Matthew


Have you looked to confirm that that is indeed the way your paste SHOULD look on cpu's and gpu's?
Did you mount and unmount the block to see how to contact was? As far as I know I NEVER put paste on cpu's that way. Massive air sockets alarm. Just stick with the grain method. It spreads nicely when you tight the block/cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Your still on such a low overclock. Lol, yes the rad with the pump combo will be ok, but for real clocks will a good deal of voltage there will be a differance in temps with the thinner rad compared to a thicker one. For mild overclocks your fine. Once you break the 60c range on water watch temps on vrms they can get hot quick making overclock unstable. Looks good though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Your still on such a low overclock. Lol, yes the rad with the pump combo will be ok, but for real clocks will a good deal of voltage there will be a differance in temps with the thinner rad compared to a thicker one. For mild overclocks your fine. Once you break the 60c range on water watch temps on vrms they can get hot quick making overclock unstable. Looks good though.


Haha I agree. When that beast is pushed hard that tiny rad isn't going to be happy.
Clock that sucker! 1050 core is nothing.

My 7950 is clocked 1150 with temps <70c with 50-55% fan....
Clock that beast to 1200 with 1.25v and post the results pls.


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Hmm strange, I have no idea whats up with that.
> Sorry, I don't know why it happens. On those bioses the asic % is edited so that the voltage wanted is needed.
> 
> Example, you have
> 80% 1.25
> 85% 1.17
> 90% 1.11
> 95% 1.09
> and so on.
> To get it so that all cards use a lower core, like 1.11 v
> 
> 50% 1.25
> 51% 1.17
> 52% 1.11
> 95% 1.09
> 
> Trial and error... actually that's how I found that it unlocked the voltage... because the other way of editing the voltage numbers didn't work well for my f43.
> 
> Adapted to the v2 bioses, it unlocked em.
> 
> Also check this program and mod your own bios!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


Perhaps you'd like a look at the BIOS that came with my card at stock to see if there is any difference? I'm not sure why it was doing it at stock clocks either but I really want to be able to overclock my card









When my card is idle (500MHz Core, 1250MHz Memory) the voltage is 0.950V and when it is at full load it ramps up to 1000MHz Core and the voltage goes to 1.250V since I flicked the BIOS switch back to the default position. ASIC of my card is 64.9%.

7950 Rev. 2 Stock BIOS.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Have you looked to confirm that that is indeed the way your paste SHOULD look on cpu's and gpu's?
> Did you mount and unmount the block to see how to contact was? As far as I know I NEVER put paste on cpu's that way. Massive air sockets alarm. Just stick with the grain method. It spreads nicely when you tight the block/cooler.
> 
> Haha I agree. When that beast is pushed hard that tiny rad isn't going to be happy.
> Clock that sucker! 1050 core is nothing.
> 
> My 7950 is clocked 1150 with temps <70c with 50-55% fan....
> Clock that beast to 1200 with 1.25v and post the results pls.


you can "haha agree all you want" because if you paid any attention to my earlier posts from a couple weeks ago, I said I just wanted to keep my temps down at least 10C cooler than what they were... even at 1200 on the core it's in the lower 50C range and that is exactly what I was after. You can disagree all you want, hate it or like it, temps are down-- mission accomplished. I don't see why you have to knock it just because it's not done your way or how you suggest. Given it's not that way, doesn't make it wrong. Please keep in mind my parameters before you go bashing what I've done.

As far as the paste, what's wrong with it? Sure as heck does NOT look like it did from factory! lol that was a mess all the way around the GPU when i pulled this apart. So I am from 80-85C+ down to 50-55C~ up to 1200 core. So really, whats the big deal? Can't argue about those numbers, something was done right.

I CERTAINLY will POST results.... JUST give me a me a bit to do so and I will show you!


----------



## matthew3041230

Also, as far as the paste is concerned... here is what it looked like when I pulled it apart.... And before I posted this is what it should look like, I tested to see what it would look like spread that way. I put completely together, sealed it down tight and pulled it apart to see how much spread I was getting; I had hardly any noticable beading around the edge of the seal. Normally I do my CPU's the same way. but I usually take a Q-tip and make at least a 1/32 edge all the way around the outside perimeter to ensure when I latch it down, what does spread out has somewhere to go without spilling on to the PCB. However, I didn't do that this time.. If only you could see how extremely thin of a layer this is. Put a light over if and it shines through because it's so thin. All it needs to do is fill any gaps, micro -cuts, valleys or scratches. You know, I've followed what was recommended and I pulled it apart; only to see that it wasn't covering completely; Some bare metal still exposed. I guess really, there is a chance I didn't use enough, but a pea sized amount on such a small area should have covered that well. Doing it again with even a larger amount yields same results. So I went back to the way I normally do it, which is what you saw posted. This way, I know how much is covering the gpu and it's not going to have any unexposed areas. Take a look at this shot of the factory gob/mess I found when I pulled this thing apart.


----------



## matthew3041230

@kahboom; So far VRM's look good; What I DID Notice on this at first, I wasn't happy with at all. When I followed the instructions for this particular block, and after seating on the card I noticed the VRM wasn't really making contact with the bottom of the block... So I went out on a limb, added a couple more layers of thermal padding. When I seated it afterwards, It is making roughly same amount of contact as everything else with a single layer of padding. Now all the important stuff is making contact in one way or another and temps are vastly down. I tell you what, I rarely use it for this, but I will fire up BitCoin miner and let it run for about 45-hour and I will check the temps again, post a screenie for you to see. Oh, and I will push it above the 1200+ range to see how it acts. Thanks for applauding looks. I take that it is indeed a strange look, a water block with the factory cooling re-attached. I the next few days, I am going to do some baseline stuff with it on and get an average temp--- Then I will remove it, re-run the same assessment and see if it is indeed helping pull some heat off that block. I imagine it is, but probably not more 5-7C at the most. Who knows, could be more.

Matthew


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> you can "haha agree all you want" because if you paid any attention to my earlier posts from a couple weeks ago, I said I just wanted to keep my temps down at least 10C cooler than what they were... even at 1200 on the core it's in the lower 50C range and that is exactly what I was after. You can disagree all you want, hate it or like it, temps are down-- mission accomplished. I don't see why you have to knock it just because it's not done your way or how you suggest. Given it's not that way, doesn't make it wrong. Please keep in mind my parameters before you go bashing what I've done.
> 
> As far as the paste, what's wrong with it? Sure as heck does NOT look like it did from factory! lol that was a mess all the way around the GPU when i pulled this apart. So I am from 80-85C+ down to 50-55C~ up to 1200 core. So really, whats the big deal? Can't argue about those numbers, something was done right.
> 
> I CERTAINLY will POST results.... JUST give me a me a bit to do so and I will show you!


Yeah I am sorry. I wasn't feeling very well mentally when I made that post. I just irritated myself at the picture of the paste on the core as that can give you airpockets because the contact won't be even when you put the block on. I just asked if you took the block off to see how the contact was...
I am sure the stock paste application was wrong. That happens quiet often with factory cards... I don't know why but some techs just don't know what they are doing IMO. Like you said it was a mess. Sometimes changing the paste will lower the temps a big deal.

By all means you have nice results for the setup you have now.
Just run a heavy load on the gpu for a few hours to see how to temps are. It takes time to heat up the water in the loop.

How are your vrm temps?










Edit:
Missed the post of the original paste...
That indeed looks like a mess. Plus you can clearly see it was overheating as the paste was completely dried up.


----------



## matthew3041230

VRM temps are really good now; I imagine had I not added a couple extra layers of padding, they wouldn't be what they are. Before, there was nothing touching them, but jst the padding.. had to add couple more to make contact similar to everything else. Temps are running anywhere 110-145F, depending on what I am doing. I will be finishing my Homework up for college and then run something hardcore like BitCoin miner for a few hours and post the results. My card is able to hit 1200+ on core; I don't intend on going above that. But for demo purposes here, I will crank it up past that run it wide open for a while and post the results of everything; In HwInfo64, GPU-Z along with Afterburner. I am a little tied up to do it now, but I promise, after playing games and few other things last night there is a major difference in temps. As far as the paste is concerned, I probably could have made the very same gap around the perimeter, ths time instead of a 1/32, done a 1/64 give its smaller surface area to prevent spill over. But I tell ya after first testing it, there was a nominal amount around the edge. So I just cleaned it, re-applied and seated it on there. good to go.

I know most are wanting to see some validation screenies other than just a posting after 45 min.... give me some time today to get my Homework done and I certainly will get you the info you ask.

My apologies to all if I've seemed abrasive earlier,

Matthew


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Edit:
> Missed the post of the original paste...
> That indeed looks like a mess. Plus you can clearly see it was overheating as the paste was completely dried up.


This is probably why my card was a hott card... remmemmer a few weeks ago bout me telling you it was a 75-80C under normal-mid stress range? I dare not think to apply 100% to it... I guarantee I wouldn't have a card to work with as it'd been toast.. When MSI told me its operating ceiling as 95-105, I felt if was funny. I knew my card should not have been running that hot and I can say if I'd let it got over 80-85 for long, when what was left of that paste lost its ability to transfer that heat it would have hit 100C like nothing and that would have been the end of my card. Thus, my reasoning for "just wanting to bring it down some" ideology of this whole design.

Matthew


----------



## matthew3041230

THIS REQUIRES IMMEDIATE ATTENTION FOR THOSE THINKING OF BUYING A GRAPHICS CARD ANYTIME SOON!!! BETTER GET IT BEFORE PRICES SKYROCKET BECAUSE OF THIS FIRE!!!! PLEASE TAKE A LOOK, THIS EFFECTS BOTH NVIDIA AND AMD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.kitguru.net/components/memory/faith/hynix-fabs-on-fire-after-chemical-explosion/


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> THIS REQUIRES IMMEDIATE ATTENTION FOR THOSE THINKING OF BUYING A GRAPHICS CARD ANYTIME SOON!!! BETTER GET IT BEFORE PRICES SKYROCKET BECAUSE OF THIS FIRE!!!! PLEASE TAKE A LOOK, THIS EFFECTS BOTH NVIDIA AND AMD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/memory/faith/hynix-fabs-on-fire-after-chemical-explosion/


errr umm no. Please calm down, this is old news and has already been shown to have no effect at this point.


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> errr umm no. Please calm down, this is old news and has already been shown to have no effect at this point.


No need to be an ass about it. "err umm no" That's childish, why not just reply with a simple sentence instead of being an ass about it? Ahh You know, have you looked on a card to see the chips they use? Pretty sure it's the ones it was destroyed by fire. How can it not have an effect, when prices have indeed jumped? Go look at the selling price of those chips via markets and see.. Then come back and tell me there IS NO EFFECT. This is stupid; I post something that people may not be aware of that would have an effect; Yet I get disrespected. Nuff of this forum. To those who've been kind to me, I'm grateful. To the rest, **** off.

Soon Unregistering, so before you go an snitch me out, give me time to leave; *be a whiney snitch and I will post your name all over this forum*

Thanks again for those who've helped me, RESPECTFULLY disagreed and didn't act like 12 yr old kids/. err umm no~ lol You've got some growing up to do.

Good bye friends


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> No need to be an ass about it. "err umm no" That's childish, why not just reply with a simple sentence instead of being an ass about it? Ahh You know, have you looked on a card to see the chips they use? Pretty sure it's the ones it was destroyed by fire. How can it not have an effect, when prices have indeed jumped? Go look at the selling price of those chips via markets and see.. Then come back and tell me there IS NO EFFECT. This is stupid; I post something that people may not be aware of that would have an effect; Yet I get disrespected. Nuff of this forum. To those who've been kind to me, I'm grateful. To the rest, **** off.
> 
> Soon Unregistering, so before you go an snitch me out, give me time to leave; *be a whiney snitch and I will post your name all over this forum*
> 
> Thanks again for those who've helped me, RESPECTFULLY disagreed and didn't act like 12 yr old kids/. err umm no~ lol You've got some growing up to do.
> 
> Good bye friends


Please go to another forum. I agree.

Don't act like you are so shocked and we are all dumb for not knowing what happens to the world of electronics.
DON'T USE CAPS ALL THE TIME, THAT IS KINDA CHILDISH YOU KNOW?

Hope you will find a better forum which you will like better. NOT


----------



## summercrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summercrush*
> 
> how did u increase memory volt?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellyfish420*
> 
> trixx 4.4 mod...


Sry, its a missunderstand. I ment, where in BIOS u put ur fingers on to edit memory voltage?

my goal is to DECREASE memory to 1.5v(or lower, if possible), but i cant find any documentation about it.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summercrush*
> 
> Sry, its a missunderstand. I ment, where in BIOS u put ur fingers on to edit memory voltage?
> 
> my goal is to DECREASE memory to 1.5v(or lower, if possible), but i cant find any documentation about it.


hex edit? but mind you, lowering your memory voltage might make your card unstable... memories are not like cores... cores can lower voltage to lower speed. memories are not like that... for example your rams, if you lower voltage, you might lower clock or timings but you might encounter instabilities... that just my opinion though...


----------



## Mackem

My ASIC is 64.9%. What clocks should I go for at what voltage for a trade off between peformance and temperatures / noise?

Also, I have a GIGABYTE 7950 Rev. 2.0 so I am using modded FX1 BIOS from robnitro so if I want to play with the voltage I have to do it in TRIXX. First of all, should I set the Power limit to +50? What other settings should I tick / untick in TRIXX?

I ran Unigine Heaven with 1100/1500 clocks at 1.25V and I noticed that the GPU Load kept bouncing between 99-100% back down to mid 60%. The core clock also kept bouncing from 1100 down to like 900 then back up again etc.

I want a nice performance boost without the fan speed getting too loud or the temps going above 65-70 under full load.

Any advice?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> My ASIC is 64.9%. What clocks should I go for at what voltage for a trade off between peformance and temperatures / noise?
> 
> Also, I have a GIGABYTE 7950 Rev. 2.0 so I am using modded FX1 BIOS from robnitro so if I want to play with the voltage I have to do it in TRIXX. First of all, should I set the Power limit to +50? What other settings should I tick / untick in TRIXX?
> 
> I ran Unigine Heaven with 1100/1500 clocks at 1.25V and I noticed that the GPU Load kept bouncing between 99-100% back down to mid 60%. The core clock also kept bouncing from 1100 down to like 900 then back up again etc.
> 
> I want a nice performance boost without the fan speed getting too loud or the temps going above 65-70 under full load.
> 
> Any advice?


Generally if the load and/or clocks go down you have to raise the power limit.
How are your vrm temps with those clocks?


----------



## LtMatt

Many thanks Kaboom for the latest bios you created for me.


----------



## Figuremania

I have HIS 7950 Boost iceQ with ASIC level of 59.2%.

Would it be safe to flash "*Working Stable Daily Ghz Profiles*" on it? 1000/1400 one to be specific.

I tried to study OP's posting but it's just too much information to understand.


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Generally if the load and/or clocks go down you have to raise the power limit.
> How are your vrm temps with those clocks?


I have a Rev 2 card and I believe it doesn't have VRM temp sensors. I'm trying to figure out how to make it clock down to stock unless I'm in a game, bearing in mind I can only control the voltage using Trixx.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> I have a Rev 2 card and I believe it doesn't have VRM temp sensors. I'm trying to figure out how to make it clock down to stock unless I'm in a game, bearing in mind I can only control the voltage using Trixx.


Yeah I recently read about those revisions which lack VRM sensors.... Bad move IMO.

Does the core stay steady now?
If forgot to ask earlier but do you have dual bios? If you do, be sure to use the non-boost bios to overclock.

And what exactly do you mean with that question?
Quote:


> how to make it clock down to stock unless I'm in a game


Something like boost core?
Because I just make profiles in Trixx.

950 / 1250
1050 / 1250
1100 / 1250
For example.
But I can't change the voltage with software, its locked. Has to be done by editing the bios.


----------



## leeb2013

hi, I've dropped a pm to Kahboom, but I'm also posting my findings here and would appreciate any feedback, thanks;

I recently purchased two XFX 7950 cards (FX-795A-TDCK 925MHz) and found they were getting very hot, due to the boost function. They are factory over clocked to 925MHz, but easily reach 1200MHz. One had quite a low ASIC quality around 69% and boosted to 1.25v, the other was a bit higher at 76% and boosted to 1.169v. I was disappointed at how how hot they got and I'd previously used an Nvidia BIOS tweaker on my GTX680, so was keen to do the same on the 7950. I found this BIOS editor and gave it a go, many thanks for the effort that's gone into this. I have a couple of observations and questions;

I had my 7950 in Crossfire, so I flashed the second card (ion the 2nd PCIe slot) first with the mod'd BIOS. I was able to operate reliably at 925MHz and 1.069v, which significantly dropped the temperatures and reduced power consumption by around 40W. I was able to set both the frequency and voltage with the BIOS editor.
The first card (in the 1st PCIe slot) was different. I was able to change the voltage, but it totally ignored the BIOS settings for frequency and fan control.
So I decided to swap the cards over in each other's slot. However, I found a strange thing, that the system would no longer boot (even into BIOS) with the 2nd card in the first PCIe slot, not even if I set on-board graphics. Even in slot 2 by itself (other card not fitted) is the same. So I reflashed with the original BIOS and it's still the same. Strangely it works perfectly in slot 2 when the other card is in slot 1. Crossfire works fine. It just doesn't work when the 2nd card is in the system by itself, with its original BIOS!

So there's 2 issues, this one and the fact that the first card in the 1st PCIe slot ignores the frequency and fan settings.

Otherwise, I have a working system which is significantly cooler and quieter than before. Both cards in crossfire at 1.069v and 925MHz.

Thank you.


----------



## leeb2013

ps. here's my stock ROM.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47847501/1st_slot.rom


----------



## leeb2013

YES, YES!!!!! It's fixed!

so, I'd seen some references to checksums and started to look into it in more detail, particularly the -f option when flashing. 'f' for force flash irrespective of anything it seems. Probably not the best idea. Then I found a later version of VBE - VBE7.0.0.7, I don't know why I was using an earlier version, I only downloaded it yesterday.

The later version has checks for checksums and generates the checksum, so you don't have to use the -f option. So I proceeded to flash the troublesome 2nd card with its original BIOS without the -f option as a test. Strangely it would not flash, reporting a checksum error. So, just as another test, I tried flashing it with the original BIOS from the 1st card and it flashed ok. This card now passed POST and booted into windows no problem, Yippee!!!!

So I thought I'd screwed up labeling the files, until I swapped the file names over and tried to flash the 1st good card with what I now though was its original BIOS (after swapping the file names over). It failed to flash, reporting incorrect BIOS.

So it seems I hadn't made a mistake with the file naming, but actually one of the original BIOS's (which I stored in 3 locations to be safe!) doesn't actually work any longer!! It was this BIOS that I was mod'ing and putting into the 2nd card which was then problematic and wouldn't POST.

As it happens, the other BIOS works in both cards!

Another thing I noticed is when I opened the suspect BIOS in VBE, VBE reported a checksum error as it was opened. Not so with the other BIOS.

Great, I have 1 working original BIOS, which can be used in either card and one mod'd BIOS at 925MHz, 1.069v, AWESOME!!

Thank you so much to the creators of this editor, without which my XFX 7950 would be baking in the heat, along with my PSU which was pushing 550-600W and is now down to about 350-400W.

One additional observation regarding the fan settings. I changed the fan profile and flash the bottom card. It boots fine and uses the new profile. But when I move this card into the top slot (to flash the other card in the bottom slot), it forgets its fan profile and defaults to the original. This happens with both cards. Bizzare!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leeb2013*
> 
> YES, YES!!!!! It's fixed!
> 
> so, I'd seen some references to checksums and started to look into it in more detail, particularly the -f option when flashing. 'f' for force flash irrespective of anything it seems. Probably not the best idea. Then I found a later version of VBE - VBE7.0.0.7, I don't know why I was using an earlier version, I only downloaded it yesterday.
> 
> The later version has checks for checksums and generates the checksum, so you don't have to use the -f option. So I proceeded to flash the troublesome 2nd card with its original BIOS without the -f option as a test. Strangely it would not flash, reporting a checksum error. So, just as another test, I tried flashing it with the original BIOS from the 1st card and it flashed ok. This card now passed POST and booted into windows no problem, Yippee!!!!
> 
> So I thought I'd screwed up labeling the files, until I swapped the file names over and tried to flash the 1st good card with what I now though was its original BIOS (after swapping the file names over). It failed to flash, reporting incorrect BIOS.
> 
> So it seems I hadn't made a mistake with the file naming, but actually one of the original BIOS's (which I stored in 3 locations to be safe!) doesn't actually work any longer!! It was this BIOS that I was mod'ing and putting into the 2nd card which was then problematic and wouldn't POST.
> 
> As it happens, the other BIOS works in both cards!
> 
> Another thing I noticed is when I opened the suspect BIOS in VBE, VBE reported a checksum error as it was opened. Not so with the other BIOS.
> 
> Great, I have 1 working original BIOS, which can be used in either card and one mod'd BIOS at 925MHz, 1.069v, AWESOME!!
> 
> Thank you so much to the creators of this editor, without which my XFX 7950 would be baking in the heat, along with my PSU which was pushing 550-600W and is now down to about 350-400W.
> 
> One additional observation regarding the fan settings. I changed the fan profile and flash the bottom card. It boots fine and uses the new profile. But when I move this card into the top slot (to flash the other card in the bottom slot), it forgets its fan profile and defaults to the original. This happens with both cards. Bizzare!


Do you have to move the card to the other slot to flash? I thought not.

Just put in the correct parameter when flashing to point Atiflash which slot to flash.


----------



## leeb2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Do you have to move the card to the other slot to flash? I thought not.
> 
> Just put in the correct parameter when flashing to point Atiflash which slot to flash.


yes, that's right. Just set either 0 for the 1st slot or 1 for the 2nd slot.

Another strange thing I've discovered, in addition to the other strange things; as I mentioned before, I could only change the voltage of the card in the top primary slot. It ignored the core freq settings. I could change anything on the bottom slot, core, mem, fan, volts.

However, once either card is moved from the bottom slot, to the primary top slot, it forgets everything except the voltage!! It forgets memory, core and fan settings and only remembers the voltage setting (which is a one plus I guess).

Moving that same card back to the bottom slot doesn't make it remember them again, once it forgets, that's it!

So due to this peculiarity, it seems that for me I can only set the voltage. Which is fine really as I can only clock to the default 925MHz at 1.069v anyway. And 1.069v 75C is infinitely better than 1.25v 95C.

At these settings, I can actually o/c the memory to 6000 easily. It gains another 100 points in heaven11. If need be, I can use Trixx to do this.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leeb2013*
> 
> yes, that's right. Just set either 0 for the 1st slot or 1 for the 2nd slot.
> 
> Another strange thing I've discovered, in addition to the other strange things; as I mentioned before, I could only change the voltage of the card in the top primary slot. It ignored the core freq settings. I could change anything on the bottom slot, core, mem, fan, volts.
> 
> However, once either card is moved from the bottom slot, to the primary top slot, it forgets everything except the voltage!! It forgets memory, core and fan settings and only remembers the voltage setting (which is a one plus I guess).
> 
> Moving that same card back to the bottom slot doesn't make it remember them again, once it forgets, that's it!
> 
> So due to this peculiarity, it seems that for me I can only set the voltage. Which is fine really as I can only clock to the default 925MHz at 1.069v anyway. And 1.069v 75C is infinitely better than 1.25v 95C.
> 
> At these settings, I can actually o/c the memory to 6000 easily. It gains another 100 points in heaven11. If need be, I can use Trixx to do this.


You can always just mod the bios and flash them so they run 950 or something at stock.

What is your goal?
And maybe I missed it but what models are you running? Mine does +-70c at 1100core 1500mem....


----------



## r0l4n

Hi!

I have a Sapphire 7970 (reference) hooked up to three screens. I would like to have the volts down on idle and bring clocks up (but not volts) on 3D mode. I noticed that, with my original bios (015.012), the vddc stay down at 0.950V as far as I don't raise the memory speeds above 1375 (core speed does not matter). I tried the reference GHZ bios, and the same applies, but with a memory speed of 1500mhz. This means, if I flash for a mem speed of 1380 to my orig. bios, or 1505 to the Ghz, the vddc on idle go up to 3D mode. Same applies when I use overdrive, if I apply 1380 to my orig. bios or 1505 to the ghz bios, the vddc on idle goes up to 3D mode (not the core speed, though, it remains 500). This is somehow odd.

Do you guys happen to know which parameter I can change (using VBE or similar) so it allows me to go up to >1600 hz in memory (my card is stable at those clocks) without it raising the vddc automatically the to 3D values?

Thanks!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I have a Sapphire 7970 (reference) hooked up to three screens. I would like to have the volts down on idle and bring clocks up (but not volts) on 3D mode. I noticed that, with my original bios (015.012), the vddc stay down at 0.950V as far as I don't raise the memory speeds above 1375 (core speed does not matter). I tried the reference GHZ bios, and the same applies, but with a memory speed of 1500mhz. This means, if I flash for a mem speed of 1380 to my orig. bios, or 1505 to the Ghz, the vddc on idle go up to 3D mode. Same applies when I use overdrive, if I apply 1380 to my orig. bios or 1505 to the ghz bios, the vddc on idle goes up to 3D mode (not the core speed, though, it remains 500). This is somehow odd.
> 
> Do you guys happen to know which parameter I can change (using VBE or similar) so it allows me to go up to >1600 hz in memory (my card is stable at those clocks) without it raising the vddc automatically the to 3D values?
> 
> Thanks!


As far as I know, if you connect multiple monitors to the card it won't back down to 2d clocks/voltage. If I connect the hdmi to my lcd tv, with dvi connected to the monitor, it keeps the 3d clocks.


----------



## r0l4n

Thanks for the prompt reply.

It does go to UVD clocks and volts, which surprised me after reading the same thing you mention. Check the pic I just took:


----------



## Kokin

I use a stock BIOS (non-boost, non-GHz) and with 3 monitors, my core clocks down to 2D @ 500MHz (both Eyefinity enabled and disabled). Memory clock does not change from whatever I set it to (typically 1400MHz).


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> It does go to UVD clocks and volts, which surprised me after reading the same thing you mention. Check the pic I just took:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I use a stock BIOS (non-boost, non-GHz) and with 3 monitors, my core clocks down to 2D @ 500MHz (both Eyefinity enabled and disabled). Memory clock does not change from whatever I set it to (typically 1400MHz).


Wierd.









Well I wouldn't bother it.
High memory clocks is better then high core and memory clocks at idle.

Power hog alert.


----------



## leeb2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You can always just mod the bios and flash them so they run 950 or something at stock.
> 
> What is your goal?
> And maybe I missed it but what models are you running? Mine does +-70c at 1100core 1500mem....


hi, my main target was to reduce the high temperatures and rediculous power consumption (compared to my previous GTX 680) and the uneccesarily high voltage (1.25v) for the boost clock (925MHz). Particularly as I've got crossfire, the PCB of the lower card was heating up to 90C+ and the air sucked into the upper card was at 45-50C, seriously affecting it's cooling.

Unfortunately as I mentioned (sorry I waffled on a bit but wanted to include everything), these partcicular XFX 7950 cards (FX-795A-TDKC) ignore whatever core/mem/fan settings I put in the BIOS if I flash them in the primary top PCIe slot or flash them in the bottom slot, then move them to the top slot.

However, they do remember the voltage. So I can set whatever voltage I like in the BIOS then use Trixx if I want to change the core or memory clocks. Setting them to 1.069v still allowed the boost clock of 925MHz (and memory at 6000) and dropped temperatures by 15 degress and power by 20%, down to around 70C and 350-400W. Now I'm begining to like these cards!

At stock voltages (1.25v for the 69% ASIC and 1.169v for the 72% ASIC) they over clocked to 1200MHz @ 5000 MEM or 1100MHz @ 6800 MEM. But the temperatures and power consumption were crazy, like 95C and 600-650W.

At 925MHz in crossfire, they have more than enough performance. At max setting 1080ps: 155fps in Dirt 3 and 80fps in Tombraider. Of course I enable Vsync to drop to 60fps and they get up to 60C with around 40% fan.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leeb2013*
> 
> hi, my main target was to reduce the high temperatures and rediculous power consumption (compared to my previous GTX 680) and the uneccesarily high voltage (1.25v) for the boost clock (925MHz). Particularly as I've got crossfire, the PCB of the lower card was heating up to 90C+ and the air sucked into the upper card was at 45-50C, seriously affecting it's cooling.
> 
> Unfortunately as I mentioned (sorry I waffled on a bit but wanted to include everything), these partcicular XFX 7950 cards (FX-795A-TDKC) ignore whatever core/mem/fan settings I put in the BIOS if I flash them in the primary top PCIe slot or flash them in the bottom slot, then move them to the top slot.
> 
> However, they do remember the voltage. So I can set whatever voltage I like in the BIOS then use Trixx if I want to change the core or memory clocks. Setting them to 1.069v still allowed the boost clock of 925MHz (and memory at 6000) and dropped temperatures by 15 degress and power by 20%, down to around 70C and 350-400W. Now I'm begining to like these cards!
> 
> At stock voltages (1.25v for the 69% ASIC and 1.169v for the 72% ASIC) they over clocked to 1200MHz @ 5000 MEM or 1100MHz @ 6800 MEM. But the temperatures and power consumption were crazy, like 95C and 600-650W.
> 
> At 925MHz in crossfire, they have more than enough performance. At max setting 1080ps: 155fps in Dirt 3 and 80fps in Tombraider. Of course I enable Vsync to drop to 60fps and they get up to 60C with around 40% fan.


Maybe you already tried this but I thought I'd still give the advice.

Use the non-boost bios for overclocking. I also mod the non-boost bios. I only use the boost bios to flash back if the card won't boot with the non-boost bios.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Anyone having an issue getting the HDMI audio driver to install?

It's been failing on install since I started using the HIS bios...


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> Anyone having an issue getting the HDMI audio driver to install?
> 
> It's been failing on install since I started using the HIS bios...


Are you using a non-boost bios on a boost card?


----------



## leeb2013

ok, another update to my saga!!

I tried flashing again with just one card in my system. Restarted computer, still only the voltage changed, not the core/mem/fan. Hmmm.

I reflash again, but this time I completely power down my PC. BINGO!! It remembered all the bios settings.

It seems that unless the PC is completely powered down, it doesn't remember all the settings. I can only guess that when the bios is flashed it doesn't immediately put it into the main bios memory (as you are still using the card). When you reboot, it moves the new bios into the main bios memory. But if it's not powered down completely, it doesn't move all of it across.

But, it doesn't end there.....

I did the second card, wiped all CCC and reinstalled and thought everything was dandy. Then I open GPU-z and the second card suddenly jumps to its performance state with 100% GPU usage!! WTH? It heated up like it was being used 100%, yet only GPU-z was open.
The same in games and benchmarks, GPU 2 was always at 100%, even when the game was loading, whilst 1 was fluctuating normally.

I tried all sorts, reflash with the original bios, wiped and changed CCC versions, I couldn't stop this. Then as a last ditch attempt, I disabled ULPS. Et-voila, it was fixed! It seems ULPS was doing something wierd, even with the original bios's, I'm sure I didn't see this behaviour before though.

Anyhow, now that everything was sorted, I thought 1000 was a rounder number than 925, so nudged up the voltage to 1.081v and got a nice 1GHz core and 6000MHz memory.

Here's the results;


[ATTACH=16850][/ATTACH][URL=htt...attachments/16850]top7%.png 249k .png file


valley.png 125k .png file


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Are you using a non-boost bios on a boost card?


I'm using the *HIS7950 Boost Ghz bios.zip* with the *1000/1400* settings.

Edit: I removed that (no boost) from my sig as not to confuse. These are boost cards purchased in March.


----------



## invincible20xx

can you please add fixed fan speed option to this bios editor i really need it !!


----------



## kahboom

Thread updated added how to fix throttling issues with cards. Updated bios tools.


----------



## Durvelle27

is this thread just for original BIOs mods


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> is this thread just for original BIOs mods


What do you mean original? Can be used for boost or non boost cards, stock or from another card that works on your current card.


----------



## GigaByte

theres a way to bios mod GCN cards..? since the radeon bios editor dev seems to have given up his program i didnt think there was a way..

favoriting this...as my card hardly goes over stock speeds without crashing with cool temps even with max power added in ccc, idk what lock sapphire stuck in their bios i hope its software limit & not hardware..


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> What do you mean original? Can be used for boost or non boost cards, stock or from another card that works on your current card.


I mean is it just for 7950 & 7970 BIOs

Really i wanted to see if anybody else tried flashing their 7970s with the R9 280X BIOs


----------



## kahboom

I haven't tried the R9 280X bios at all, and haven't heard of anyone trying it yet, have you and is it working?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I haven't tried the R9 280X bios at all, and haven't heard of anyone trying it yet, have you and is it working?


I have and it flashed successful but can't get drivers to install due to them not supporting the R7/R9 series

Also still shows as 7900


----------



## kahboom

does your xfx card have a bios switch? Also are you using the 13.10 beta 2 driver?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> does your xfx card have a bios switch? Also are you using the 13.10 beta 2 driver?


Yes my XFX 7970 has a BIOs switch and yes i'm using 13.10Beta2


----------



## kahboom

Perhaps then when the card is released you will find a bios that does work for your card but i would not hold my breath on that one but it would be nice.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Perhaps then when the card is released you will find a bios that does work for your card but i would not hold my breath on that one but it would be nice.


The BIOs work its the drivers that don't.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Stumbled on this myself, great little tool!

Got a ASUS DCII to 1275MHz with this, will return to stock BIOS' and flash my own one day.









Are we able to set the core clock or does that cause the hash check error?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Stumbled on this myself, great little tool!
> 
> Got a ASUS DCII to 1275MHz with this, will return to stock BIOS' and flash my own one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we able to set the core clock or does that cause the hash check error?


On asus cards its hit and miss, some have a digital signature which seems too be checked to match the cards hash, some don't, i have not tested on any other then referance cards or boost cards, could you check and report back if working for your card, list model number and type.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> On asus cards its hit and miss, some have a digital signature which seems too be checked to match the cards hash, some don't, i have not tested on any other then referance cards or boost cards, could you check and report back if working for your card, list model number and type.


It's not my card, it's a friends but I can later tonight or tomorrow for sure though!


----------



## leeb2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> theres a way to bios mod GCN cards..? since the radeon bios editor dev seems to have given up his program i didnt think there was a way..
> 
> favoriting this...as my card hardly goes over stock speeds without crashing with cool temps even with max power added in ccc, idk what lock sapphire stuck in their bios i hope its software limit & not hardware..


yes and it's fantastic. I've used it for both XFX 7950 and HIS ICEQ 7950 and works like a charm. It easily removes the boost feature and sets a permanent clock and voltage. On most cards it's not necessary to have 1.25v for 900MHz. Even with 68% quality ASIC, you can run 1000MHz at 1.081v, significantly faster and cooler, whilst using much less power.

Of course if you don't know what you are doing, or have a bad flash or don't have a BIOS switch, you can really screw it up, but I've had no issues so far and also used the Kepler BIOS editor when I had a GTX 680 which was awesome too. Make sure you take at least 2 copies of the original BIOS with GPU-Z.


----------



## Goldn3agle

Is it at all possible to change the amount of RAM allocated in the BIOS?
Altering a 2GB BIOS file to use with a 1GB card for example. Seems like it would be simple enough as the voltages and frequencies are changeable.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leeb2013*
> 
> yes and it's fantastic. I've used it for both XFX 7950 and HIS ICEQ 7950 and works like a charm. It easily removes the boost feature and sets a permanent clock and voltage. On most cards it's not necessary to have 1.25v for 900MHz. Even with 68% quality ASIC, you can run 1000MHz at 1.081v, significantly faster and cooler, whilst using much less power.
> 
> Of course if you don't know what you are doing, or have a bad flash or don't have a BIOS switch, you can really screw it up, but I've had no issues so far and also used the Kepler BIOS editor when I had a GTX 680 which was awesome too. Make sure you take at least 2 copies of the original BIOS with GPU-Z.


initial testing, seems it was the version of trixx at that time that didnt change volts as its working now..& it also looks different. under furmark/occt it will jump between 850 <-> 925 <-> 501mhz, powertune to +20% holds it steady & the fps/amp draw confirms it as well. mine has asic quality of 59.4% & does 1030mhz core at stock non boost volts (no throttling) which is about 1.04v @ 72c 10 mins no errors so lets say 1025mhz for headroom, memory seemed fine at 1450mhz but crashed at 1500 pretty fast, so lets say 1400mhz memory (my card has 1.6v vddq). i think it was around 1.12v for 1100mhz core & i didnt test higher yet, much better than that 1.23v for "boost" 925mhz that it hardly ever ran at. seems decent for a "low asic quality" card..

i used vbe7 as the other program is too incomplete & complicated.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> initial testing, seems it was the version of trixx at that time that didnt change volts as its working now..& it also looks different. under furmark/occt it will jump between 850 <-> 925 <-> 501mhz, powertune to +20% holds it steady & the fps/amp draw confirms it as well. mine has asic quality of 59.4% & does 1030mhz core at stock non boost volts (no throttling) which is about 1.04v @ 72c 10 mins no errors so lets say 1025mhz for headroom, memory seemed fine at 1450mhz but crashed at 1500 pretty fast, so lets say 1400mhz memory (my card has 1.6v vddq). i think it was around 1.12v for 1100mhz core & i didnt test higher yet, much better than that 1.23v for "boost" 925mhz that it hardly ever ran at. seems decent for a "low asic quality" card..
> 
> i used vbe7 as the other program is too incomplete & complicated.


Your card screams WATER.









Low Asic cards are great for liquid and extreme cooling.

My 7950 vapor-x wants around 1.14v for ~1125 core.
Likes 1700 mem, haven't tested higher. Because of the Hynix chips(1.5v).


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Your card screams WATER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low Asic cards are great for liquid and extreme cooling.
> 
> My 7950 vapor-x wants around 1.14v for ~1125 core.
> Likes 1700 mem, haven't tested higher. Because of the Hynix chips(1.5v).


i extended testing to 1hr with 0 errors. the difference in 3dmark & borderlands 2 just with it at 925 boost speed was significant without it throttling from lack of power, it almost felt like a new card.


----------



## Notion

Hey Peeps,

Just want some advice..

I can run my club3d 7950 maxed out as in the overclok3d vid.. with temps hitting 71 -76 across the board.

As everything is maxing out and i am not getting crashes or anything what would be the best solution to get it at higher clocks and alike..

Is it worth getting water block as it clocks so well?

Thanks


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> i extended testing to 1hr with 0 errors. the difference in 3dmark & borderlands 2 just with it at 925 boost speed was significant without it throttling from lack of power, it almost felt like a new card.


Totally agree with you.
Are you using the non-boost bios btw?

I get better performance from using that versus the boost one.
Though mine is voltages locked, but I can adjust the voltage with the bios editor.

If I set mine to 1.2v in the bios(~1.68v after vdrop) I can game at 1150-1175 core with the card staying around 70-72c after 4 hours+ of heavy gaming.

3d mark 11 run @ 1150 core 1700mem


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Just want some advice..
> 
> I can run my club3d 7950 maxed out as in the overclok3d vid.. with temps hitting 71 -76 across the board.
> 
> As everything is maxing out and i am not getting crashes or anything what would be the best solution to get it at higher clocks and alike..
> 
> Is it worth getting water block as it clocks so well?
> 
> Thanks


You did not say what clocks or voltage for maxed out for your temps. Going water would help to go a bit higher but its really dependent on your card. Pros about running water is lower temps and longer card life, possible to get higher clocks. Cons are risk of leaks, pump failure's over time, possible that the card won't be a good clocker. Overall its worth the risk. Avoid cheap pumps, if your worried about leaks get non-conductive fluid, if the card is a bad clocker you could still get better temps and longer card life span. Choose your water block wisely, make sure it will fit your card. Above all do some research before blindly spending money to avoid hassles or extra purchases that are not needed.


----------



## Notion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> You did not say what clocks or voltage for maxed out for your temps. Going water would help to go a bit higher but its really dependent on your card. Pros about running water is lower temps and longer card life, possible to get higher clocks. Cons are risk of leaks, pump failure's over time, possible that the card won't be a good clocker. Overall its worth the risk. Avoid cheap pumps, if your worried about leaks get non-conductive fluid, if the card is a bad clocker you could still get better temps and longer card life span. Choose your water block wisely, make sure it will fit your card. Above all do some research before blindly spending money to avoid hassles or extra purchases that are not needed.


Hi Kahboom, Thanks for the reply,

I currently get 1200 on the gpu clock and 6300 with +20 and slightly reduce voltage to 1.21v.

I currently run a water loop with a 120 rad and a 240 rad.. currently have cpu overclocked to 4.6 maxed temps at 64c prime for 1 hour.

the only issue i have is there are few water blocks left which kinda fit the card, i have to splash out £96 for a new card then have to modify the water block to fit the club3d card... so if its worth, willing to reck a perfectly good water block - EK-fc7950.

Cheers


----------



## bencher

I have an Asus DC II 7970. It only allows voltage adjustment up to 1.17v. How would I change this?


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Totally agree with you.
> Are you using the non-boost bios btw?
> 
> I get better performance from using that versus the boost one.
> Though mine is voltages locked, but I can adjust the voltage with the bios editor.
> 
> If I set mine to 1.2v in the bios(~1.68v after vdrop) I can game at 1150-1175 core with the card staying around 70-72c after 4 hours+ of heavy gaming.
> 
> 3d mark 11 run @ 1150 core 1700mem


im using the stock bios modified i disabled boost by matching the boost/non boost speed/volts, i tried a ton of 7950 & 7970 bioses before and non worked it accepts them but black screen after apparently sapphire did some change with the display ports that others didnt or something there was an explanation somewhere.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> im using the stock bios modified i disabled boost by matching the boost/non boost speed/volts, i tried a ton of 7950 & 7970 bioses before and non worked it accepts them but black screen after apparently sapphire did some change with the display ports that others didnt or something there was an explanation somewhere.


You made sure you set in the checksum correctly?

Mine also don't wants to accept other bioses.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You made sure you set in the checksum correctly?
> 
> Mine also don't wants to accept other bioses.


it accepts but no picture on reboot have to use bios switch, those are all unmodified bioses but modified ones do the same.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> it accepts but no picture on reboot have to use bios switch, those are all unmodified bioses but modified ones do the same.


That sucks.

Stuck at modifying you own bios then.


----------



## Kdubbs

I have two gigabyte GV-R795WF3-3GD 7950 graphics cards both are revision 1 with the 6+6 pin power but they have different bios versions and I am interested in overclocking them both. The newer one is using bios version 015.029.003.000000 that runs at 1000MHz gpu clock in ccc 1250MHz memory and the older 7950 uses bios version 015.013.000.010.000705(113-C3810100-102) and runs at 900 MHz gpu clock and 1250MHz memory. I am looking for suggestions for a few things. First -which bios version would you suggest for overclocking the cards keeping in mind I want to use the hdmi ports, second what is the safest process for flashing the bios to the version I want(i see that there is a switch for the cards for dual bios and I haven't moved either one and was curious if I should switch them both over and what the best way to do that is) the older 900 mhz card seems to have a locked voltage even in msi afterburner after I check the boxes for the voltage settings. Also what would be some safe numbers to input the memory and GPU clock once I DO flash the bios to a recommended one before tweaking them higher.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> Stuck at modifying you own bios then.


im starting to see that lower asic quality cards usually clock higher, now that i look at it that has been the case so far with every card i seen, this 7950 with 59.4% (seems to be doing very well on core), my laptop's gt 555m (78%, not clocking so well), & a 7870 i delt with (61%, core went pretty well with low vddc)..i think i have a high leakage card, as my 6970 i had before which was a fully unlocked 6950, had 80% asic quality, it had about 10mhz of headroom beyond stock 6970 volts/core speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdubbs*
> 
> I have two gigabyte GV-R795WF3-3GD 7950 graphics cards both are revision 1 with the 6+6 pin power but they have different bios versions and I am interested in overclocking them both. The newer one is using bios version 015.029.003.000000 that runs at 1000MHz gpu clock in ccc 1250MHz memory and the older 7950 uses bios version 015.013.000.010.000705(113-C3810100-102) and runs at 900 MHz gpu clock and 1250MHz memory. I am looking for suggestions for a few things. First -which bios version would you suggest for overclocking the cards keeping in mind I want to use the hdmi ports, second what is the safest process for flashing the bios to the version I want(i see that there is a switch for the cards for dual bios and I haven't moved either one and was curious if I should switch them both over and what the best way to do that is) the older 900 mhz card seems to have a locked voltage even in msi afterburner after I check the boxes for the voltage settings. Also what would be some safe numbers to input the memory and GPU clock once I DO flash the bios to a recommended one before tweaking them higher.


start with modifying the original bios for each card, why change your bios to another if theres no reason to unless theres clear evidence another bios is giving higher clocks or to get around a volt lock. leave your bios switches at "1", keep "2" as the backup clean bios just in case.

see http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


----------



## Kdubbs

The older of my two 7950's at 900mhz has a locked voltage as seen through msi afterburner even with the voltage section checked so I would prefer to put both of the cards on the same bios before I start messing with core clocks/memory/voltage etc


----------



## rynnland

I have tried to edit my asus 7970 dcii top follow the instructiong,but I could found the exact place of the core frequency, for there were more than one code matched when I search the core frequency in hex,would you offer me some help?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rynnland*
> 
> I have tried to edit my asus 7970 dcii top follow the instructiong,but I could found the exact place of the core frequency, for there were more than one code matched when I search the core frequency in hex,would you offer me some help?


post your bios. Not a link but a copy of yours. List clocks desired and voltage.


----------



## Chopper1591

Guys,

What do you think is one the safe side concerning the VRM temps?
I did some more testing yesterday with my 7950 Vapor-X.

Modded the bios to 1.225v for the core. That lets me clock 1200core 1700mem.
You think that is fine for gaming? Temps after benching were like 70-75 on the core and about 80 on the vrm's.

I am a bit worried of the vrm's like it that hot for like 6 hours in a row?
If I were to gaming with 1100/1600 clocks(1.18v) the vrm's stay around 65-70c.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> What do you think is one the safe side concerning the VRM temps?
> I did some more testing yesterday with my 7950 Vapor-X.
> 
> Modded the bios to 1.225v for the core. That lets me clock 1200core 1700mem.
> You think that is fine for gaming? Temps after benching were like 70-75 on the core and about 80 on the vrm's.
> 
> I am a bit worried of the vrm's like it that hot for like 6 hours in a row?
> If I were to gaming with 1100/1600 clocks(1.18v) the vrm's stay around 65-70c.


Nice clocks on your card, that sounds like a good voltage mod you did, if the card is stable overclocked.
Imo those temps. are "safe", in that you won't likely fry the card gaming, and they are typical for a card with a decent factory air cooler.
Does increasing your card's fan speed help to lower the temps. at all? That's if you don't mind the noise level.
Sometimes a tim change can help as well, for the core temps.

But, as you likely already know, you would have to consider aftermarket cooling for the card if you want to lower the temps. substantially below those results.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Nice clocks on your card, that sounds like a good voltage mod you did, if the card is stable overclocked.
> Imo those temps. are "safe", in that you won't likely fry the card gaming, and they are typical for a card with a decent factory air cooler.
> Does increasing your card's fan speed help to lower the temps. at all? That's if you don't mind the noise level.
> Sometimes a tim change can help as well, for the core temps.
> 
> But, as you likely already know, you would have to consider aftermarket cooling for the card if you want to lower the temps. substantially below those results.


Yeah I know. Don't have the money now, but if I were to go after market it would be with one of these beasts.

Had an extreme plus II on my 6850, was a bit overkill.








But it did keep the card under 50c with a pretty big voltage bump and 1050 core clocks for daily use, coming from a 750 stock clock.

I already did a tim change. Also slapped on these thermal pads
Did the core with Gelid GC-Extreme paste. Does the job pretty good.

Fan speed is about 55% after 10 minutes of furmark. When gaming it tends to stay at around 48-50% with 1150 core 1700 mem.
Tried benching at 1225 core but crashed on me. Probably more voltage will do the job but then the temps will be out of control I think. Plus the gains above 1200 are marginal for gaming.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Nice clocks on your card, that sounds like a good voltage mod you did, if the card is stable overclocked.
> Imo those temps. are "safe", in that you won't likely fry the card gaming, and they are typical for a card with a decent factory air cooler.
> Does increasing your card's fan speed help to lower the temps. at all? That's if you don't mind the noise level.
> Sometimes a tim change can help as well, for the core temps.
> 
> But, as you likely already know, you would have to consider aftermarket cooling for the card if you want to lower the temps. substantially below those results.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know. Don't have the money now, but if I were to go after market it would be with one of these beasts.
> 
> Had an extreme plus II on my 6850, was a bit overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it did keep the card under 50c with a pretty big voltage bump and 1050 core clocks for daily use, coming from a 750 stock clock.
> 
> I already did a tim change. Also slapped on these thermal pads
> Did the core with Gelid GC-Extreme paste. Does the job pretty good.
> 
> Fan speed is about 55% after 10 minutes of furmark. When gaming it tends to stay at around 48-50% with 1150 core 1700 mem.
> Tried benching at 1225 core but crashed on me. Probably more voltage will do the job but then the temps will be out of control I think. Plus the gains above 1200 are marginal for gaming.
Click to expand...

You're really well-experienced in cooling tweaks! I've had some Acceleros myself, they are good coolers. The glue-on sinks for the vrm's and memory weren't so great, but I've heard that cards like your Sapphire can use the original plate for vrm and ram cooling. Those are excellent quality thermal pads you're using, as well as the tim. But the Acceleros aren't cheap, and you've got your stock cooler performing very well.

Even on water, I stick with 1200/1600, like you said the gains beyond that are marginal for gaming. I used to set the voltage about the same as yours, around 1.225v. for those clocks, I think the modded bios I'm using from kahboom is at about the same voltage, for my ASIC. I recently switched from the File 2 1200/1500 bios to the File 1 1200/1600 bios for my 24/7 settings. It's been very convenient not having to use software to clock the 7950's anymore, as I'm quite happy with 1200/1600. That's probably an optimal speed and voltage for your card as well, although you have your memory clocked higher at 1700, it looks like very good ram on your card.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah I know. Don't have the money now, but if I were to go after market it would be with one of these beasts.
> 
> Had an extreme plus II on my 6850, was a bit overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it did keep the card under 50c with a pretty big voltage bump and 1050 core clocks for daily use, coming from a 750 stock clock.
> 
> I already did a tim change. Also slapped on these thermal pads
> Did the core with Gelid GC-Extreme paste. Does the job pretty good.
> 
> Fan speed is about 55% after 10 minutes of furmark. When gaming it tends to stay at around 48-50% with 1150 core 1700 mem.
> Tried benching at 1225 core but crashed on me. Probably more voltage will do the job but then the temps will be out of control I think. Plus the gains above 1200 are marginal for gaming.


are your vram chips hynix AFR? MFR? or elpidas? & whats your vddq?

those vrm temps are fine for the amps going through them they can take well into the 90's.


----------



## furyau

For those out there who also have a Gigabyte Windforce 3 HD7950 Rev2 (6pin+8pin power).

I originally had the FY1 bios (015.031.000). I was looking for cooler temps and lower fan speed while still running 1000/1300 with perfect stability. I don't see much gain from 1100/1400 and I want reliability and quietness more.

1. Save your original bios
2. Edit the bios using the VBE7 tool to change the voltage down to 1.1113v and set clocks.
3. Use the GOP tool to put the UEFI boot block back in your bios. Works well!!

In the end, I have a much quieter lower temped card with UEFI and HDMI still working, so its been a winner all round. Thanks to the above tool makers!!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You're really well-experienced in cooling tweaks! I've had some Acceleros myself, they are good coolers. The glue-on sinks for the vrm's and memory weren't so great, but I've heard that cards like your Sapphire can use the original plate for vrm and ram cooling. Those are excellent quality thermal pads you're using, as well as the tim. But the Acceleros aren't cheap, and you've got your stock cooler performing very well.
> 
> Even on water, I stick with 1200/1600, like you said the gains beyond that are marginal for gaming. I used to set the voltage about the same as yours, around 1.225v. for those clocks, I think the modded bios I'm using from kahboom is at about the same voltage, for my ASIC. I recently switched from the File 2 1200/1500 bios to the File 1 1200/1600 bios for my 24/7 settings. It's been very convenient not having to use software to clock the 7950's anymore, as I'm quite happy with 1200/1600. That's probably an optimal speed and voltage for your card as well, although you have your memory clocked higher at 1700, it looks like very good ram on your card.


Oh yeah I forgot to tell. When I received the Arctic cooler these days and I saw the sinks I instantly ordered a set of these and glued them to the card with this.
I can advice you one thing. If you ever are going to use the thermal glue make sure to use the sinks you are willing to use permanently because you cannot take them off after the glue hardened.
I used the same glue on my 4870 vrm sinks and when that card died I wanted to take the sinks off. I literary pulled the vrm's from the PCB. Good glue.









The ram on my card is cooled by the main block which is also on the gpu core, so I cannot use that when I go aftermarket.
But like you said the stock cooler is pretty good. So I will probably not take the hustle to go aftermarket. Not worth the money for the small gains.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> are your vram chips hynix AFR? MFR? or elpidas? & whats your vddq?
> 
> those vrm temps are fine for the amps going through them they can take well into the 90's.


They are hynix. Haven't made a note which ones though. Voltage on them are 1.5v.
If I clock the card at 1225 core with 1.28v the current coming out of the vrm's are about 175-180a


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot to tell. When I received the Arctic cooler these days and I saw the sinks I instantly ordered a set of these and glued them to the card with this.
> I can advice you one thing. If you ever are going to use the thermal glue make sure to use the sinks you are willing to use permanently because you cannot take them off after the glue hardened.
> I used the same glue on my 4870 vrm sinks and when that card died I wanted to take the sinks off. I literary pulled the vrm's from the PCB. Good glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ram on my card is cooled by the main block which is also on the gpu core, so I cannot use that when I go aftermarket.
> But like you said the stock cooler is pretty good. So I will probably not take the hustle to go aftermarket. Not worth the money for the small gains.


Ah yes, Enzotech sinks, I've used a few of them in the past as well:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I had heard about how permanent the Arctic glue was, so I found some 3M thermal tape that actually held the heavy copper sinks to the card.
You certainly found out how strong that glue is!








But, that was a long time ago, the stock cooling on your Sapphire is far superior to what we had then.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot to tell. When I received the Arctic cooler these days and I saw the sinks I instantly ordered a set of these and glued them to the card with this.
> I can advice you one thing. If you ever are going to use the thermal glue make sure to use the sinks you are willing to use permanently because you cannot take them off after the glue hardened.
> I used the same glue on my 4870 vrm sinks and when that card died I wanted to take the sinks off. I literary pulled the vrm's from the PCB. Good glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ram on my card is cooled by the main block which is also on the gpu core, so I cannot use that when I go aftermarket.
> But like you said the stock cooler is pretty good. So I will probably not take the hustle to go aftermarket. Not worth the money for the small gains.
> They are hynix. Haven't made a note which ones though. Voltage on them are 1.5v.
> If I clock the card at 1225 core with 1.28v the current coming out of the vrm's are about 175-180a


apparently i have elpida -50F's, rated 1250mhz at 1.5v so sapphire overvolted .1v for whatever reason..as theyre stock is still 1250..


----------



## Decoman

Please forgive my impatience, but this is all to much for me and I want to pose a couple of questions:

Q1: Is it a good idea to use the very same bios for these two Sapphire 7950 cards intended for a crossfire setup for optimal stability? (boost vs no boost)
Q2: If intending to overlock both cards to 1Ghz with same bios, which bios in OP's first post should I consider using?
Q3: With upgraded bios, am I dependent on overclocking with any software? (I don't really think so, just asking to be sure)

Note:
• My memory voltage is 1.6V confirmed, similar to OP
• Both of these cards are reference cards afaik
• Edit: Apparently, my #1 card can run comfortably with 1GHz core at 1.18V + 1500Mhz memory in Unigine Valley (79degC core, 76degC vrm)
• GPU-Z shows ASIC quality to be 82.3% for card #1

card #1 Sapphire 7950 (810/1250) (11196-01-40G)
card #2 Sapphire 7950 *Boost* (850-925/1250) (11196-19-20G)

I intend to order card #2 soon. Presumably it will overclock as nicely as #1.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Ah yes, Enzotech sinks, I've used a few of them in the past as well:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had heard about how permanent the Arctic glue was, so I found some 3M thermal tape that actually held the heavy copper sinks to the card.
> You certainly found out how strong that glue is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, that was a long time ago, the stock cooling on your Sapphire is far superior to what we had then.


As for the mem cooling I agree. But the vrm cooling could be better IMO.
if that was a fat all-copper sink the temps would be lower I think. But size is the restriction with these models.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> apparently i have elpida -50F's, rated 1250mhz at 1.5v so sapphire overvolted .1v for whatever reason..as theyre stock is still 1250..


Have you confirmed the chips are Elpida? I mean with your own eyes?
If so, you can ask someone to mod your bios to lower the mem voltage or use Sapphire Trixx mod so you can control the memory voltage yourself.

I used the modded Trixx to actually raise the memory voltage. As I have Hynix chips which were running on 1.5v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Please forgive my impatience, but this is all to much for me and I want to pose a couple of questions:
> 
> Q1: Is it a good idea to use the very same bios for these two Sapphire 7950 cards intended for a crossfire setup for optimal stability? (boost vs no boost)
> Q2: If intending to overlock both cards to 1Ghz with same bios, which bios in OP's first post should I consider using?
> Q3: With upgraded bios, am I dependent on overclocking with any software? (I don't really think so, just asking to be sure)
> 
> Note:
> • My memory voltage is 1.6V confirmed, similar to OP
> • Both of these cards are reference cards afaik
> • Edit: Apparently, my #1 card can run comfortably with 1GHz core at 1.18V + 1500Mhz memory in Unigine Valley (79degC core, 76degC vrm)
> • GPU-Z shows ASIC quality to be 82.3% for card #1
> 
> card #1 Sapphire 7950 (810/1250) (11196-01-40G)
> card #2 Sapphire 7950 *Boost* (850-925/1250) (11196-19-20G)
> 
> I intend to order card #2 soon. Presumably it will overclock as nicely as #1.


IMO I would just mod both bioses with the utility mentioned in this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183423

Just use both cards own bioses to avoid conflicts.

I would just test both cards independently to see which voltage is needed for a stable 1ghz clock. Card #1 is already known as you said.
Are you sure that your current card can't run 1gzh with lower voltage? Has a decent ASIC quality.


----------



## Coldblackice

I'm still fuzzy as to what the "TDP (W)" (PowerTune) value is, and what purpose adjusting it serves...?

Also, I want to get rid of the nefarious downclocking that PowerPlay does, where it's constantly jumping the GPU percentage up and down, and never sticking at the full-speed max clock.

Is "disabling" PowerPlay just a matter of setting static core/memory clocks across the states?

(For reference, I'm running a Sapphire 7950 3GB Reference, 54.5% ASIC, 1140/1375 OC)


----------



## Decoman

@Chopper1591

Ah yes, I think all of this doesn't seem as complicated today as it did yesterday, so I might as wel consider modding the two bios' so that they both keep the same clock, turning off boost, and making sure the cards can handle the same clock.

I only wonder now if the checksum issue would be of importance to me or not. If a forced bios update is all there is to get around an issue, then I should be fine I think. Only thing I could speculate go wrong, is that I would be unable to save the modded bios, because of some checksum problem, but I haven't seen any such particular issue here in this thread up until now.

I have some experience in fiddling with editing the bios, but it was done with the "Radeon Bios Editor" software with my 5850 card I had some time ago.


----------



## FernTeixe

Guys I have a newbie question!!

I have a 7970 oc with boost (blue pcb), but I flashed to vapor-x ghz using this bios : http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/129718/sapphire-hd7970-3072-120726.html

it's been more than a month I'm using it... I guess that there is no problems... but I'm always thinking if my temps are good and this kind of stuff...
the question is... Is there a problem to use this bios?

When I was using oc with boost bios.... my voltage was fixed... how can I say... if I put 1.256 when I opened a game it would be 1.256 until I close it...
Now with vapor-x bios even if I use 1.300, when I run games it don't go to maximum voltage.. it's always floating and I think I'm getting better temps because of it.

One hour running unigine valley ...used gpu-z to get these numbers

gpu core 62c max - 60c avg

vrm 1 68c max - 65 avg

vrm 2 65c max - 63 avg

VDDC : 1.230 max / 1.173 avg

VDDC current 188 A max / 109 A avg

VDDC current in 15.4A max / 13.2A avg

temps in my city was around 30c when I took this numbers.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FernTeixe*
> 
> Guys I have a newbie question!!
> 
> I have a 7970 oc with boost (blue pcb), but I flashed to vapor-x ghz using this bios : http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/129718/sapphire-hd7970-3072-120726.html
> 
> it's been more than a month I'm using it... I guess that there is no problems... but I'm always thinking if my temps are good and this kind of stuff...
> the question is... Is there a problem to use this bios?
> 
> When I was using oc with boost bios.... my voltage was fixed... how can I say... if I put 1.256 when I opened a game it would be 1.256 until I close it...
> Now with vapor-x bios even if I use 1.300, when I run games it don't go to maximum voltage.. it's always floating and I think I'm getting better temps because of it.
> 
> One hour running unigine valley ...used gpu-z to get these numbers
> 
> gpu core 62c max - 60c avg
> 
> vrm 1 68c max - 65 avg
> 
> vrm 2 65c max - 63 avg
> 
> VDDC : 1.230 max / 1.173 avg
> 
> VDDC current 188 A max / 109 A avg
> 
> VDDC current in 15.4A max / 13.2A avg
> 
> temps in my city was around 30c when I took this numbers.


The floating sounds like throttling to me.
Are you using Sapphire Trixx? If so, have you upped the Board Power Limit to +20?

At what clocks are those temps?

Temp wise you are IMO good at or below: 70c on the core and 80c on the vrm's. Can you higher but I like to keep it at those temps myself to make the card last a little longer.


----------



## FernTeixe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> The floating sounds like throttling to me.
> Are you using Sapphire Trixx? If so, have you upped the Board Power Limit to +20?
> 
> At what clocks are those temps?
> 
> Temp wise you are IMO good at or below: 70c on the core and 80c on the vrm's. Can you higher but I like to keep it at those temps myself to make the card last a little longer.


1130 /1550 took a pic power board li set to +20 , VDDC set to 1231...but as you can see it's floating around 1160

GPU load seems to be 97% to 99% all the time
and it's 1130/1550 all the time too... when I put -20 power board it goes down to 1000/1550 like it is throttling... and if I do it my temps never reach more than 53c



took another print to show gpu core


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FernTeixe*
> 
> 1130 /1550 took a pic power board li set to +20 , VDDC set to 1231...but as you can see it's floating around 1160
> 
> GPU load seems to be 97% to 99% all the time
> and it's 1130/1550 all the time too... when I put -20 power board it goes down to 1000/1550 like it is throttling... and if I do it my temps never reach more than 53c
> 
> 
> 
> took another print to show gpu core


As the clocks stay at the correct values I think it is just vDroop.
I don't know from experience but maybe some cards have larger drops then others. Maybe someone else can confirm this?

My card also fluctuates on the voltage but not very much.

Is it different on various overclocks? And how is the fluctuation on stock clocks?


----------



## FernTeixe

well doesn't matter how what the clock I use... I just have to set voltage higher, like if I overclock to 1170, I have to use 1.256 , but most of the time my voltage stay around 1.200
I'm using my card at 1130 and voltage stay at 1.166 most of the time... for me it's nice since I have good temps, my card have low ASIC quality 65.3%... so I need to set 1.225 to run stable at 1130 , but since it stay most of the time at 1.166 , I don't have high temps...

I came to ask about it because I was talking about my card and a guy said it's not good to flash it to vapor-x since pcb is different...but since it's working so well... I came here to be sure about it...

xD anyway thank you for your help, man!!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FernTeixe*
> 
> well doesn't matter how what the clock I use... I just have to set voltage higher, like if I overclock to 1170, I have to use 1.256 , but most of the time my voltage stay around 1.200
> I'm using my card at 1130 and voltage stay at 1.166 most of the time... for me it's nice since I have good temps, my card have low ASIC quality 65.3%... so I need to set 1.225 to run stable at 1130 , but since it stay most of the time at 1.166 , I don't have high temps...
> 
> I came to ask about it because I was talking about my card and a guy said it's not good to flash it to vapor-x since pcb is different...but since it's working so well... I came here to be sure about it...
> 
> xD anyway thank you for your help, man!!


Well I am no expert on this but as long as it works it's good I guess.

Have you compared the two bioses with benchmarks?


----------



## FernTeixe

yeah , vapor-x bios is working way better.. like 2-3 fps more in unigine and about 600 points in firestrike


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FernTeixe*
> 
> yeah , vapor-x bios is working way better.. like 2-3 fps more in unigine and about 600 points in firestrike


Good to hear.

Imagine if you actually had an vapor-x card.


----------



## FernTeixe

would be nice...but in my country I had to pay 600us$ for a 7970 dual-x oc w/ boost ... and would had to pay 1000us$ to buy a vapor-x


----------



## Coldblackice

I have a Sapphire 7950 Dual-X, ASIC 54.5%. Would there be any benefit to using another card's BIOS?

Why might someone want to use a different card's BIOS on their card? (rather than just modding their own BIOS)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> I have a Sapphire 7950 Dual-X, ASIC 54.5%. Would there be any benefit to using another card's BIOS?
> 
> Why might someone want to use a different card's BIOS on their card? (rather than just modding their own BIOS)


Personally I think it is easier to use someone else's bios.

I recommend modding your own bios though to avoid conflicts.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Have you confirmed the chips are Elpida? I mean with your own eyes?
> If so, you can ask someone to mod your bios to lower the mem voltage or use Sapphire Trixx mod so you can control the memory voltage yourself.
> 
> I used the modded Trixx to actually raise the memory voltage. As I have Hynix chips which were running on 1.5v.


yes when i finally took off the heatsink to put on better paste i looked at them. they seem to do up to 1450 fine with no signs of ECC kicking in but ill just leave them at 1375, if they were at stock volts probably wouldnt exceed 1300 so im quite fine with them at 1.6 but no higher. seems 99% of all sapphire dual-x with elpidas have the same 1.6v on them, guess sapphire knows they fine on that voltage. there was no signs of burning on the chips or thermal pads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> I have a Sapphire 7950 Dual-X, ASIC 54.5%. Would there be any benefit to using another card's BIOS?
> 
> Why might someone want to use a different card's BIOS on their card? (rather than just modding their own BIOS)


have you tried to find your max core? mine is also a dual-x with asic 59.4%, it goes very well on core, 1ghz @ 1.04v load using the stock non boost vid of 1.125v. over an hour stable on the most brutal test out there furmark/occt(and games are fine too no glitches).


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> yes when i finally took off the heatsink to put on better paste i looked at them. they seem to do up to 1450 fine with no signs of ECC kicking in but ill just leave them at 1375, if they were at stock volts probably wouldnt exceed 1300 so im quite fine with them at 1.6 but no higher. seems 99% of all sapphire dual-x with elpidas have the same 1.6v on them, guess sapphire knows they fine on that voltage. there was no signs of burning on the chips or thermal pads.
> have you tried to find your max core? mine is also a dual-x with asic 59.4%, it goes very well on core, 1ghz @ 1.04v load using the stock non boost vid of 1.125v. over an hour stable on the most brutal test out there furmark/occt(and games are fine too no glitches).


I can get mine stable at 1140/1675 -- at 1.25. No matter what I do to try and adjust the voltage (in Afterburner), it always sticks to 1.25v in 3D mode.

I'm keen to mod a BIOS so I don't have to user Afterburner to set the overclock, *and* also to get rid of the annoying "downclocking" that happens when in 3D mode.

What benefit would come from using another card's BIOS (assuming that I would also manually mod it)? Is the benefit of using another card's BIOS for someone who doesn't want to manually edit a BIOS? Or are there benefits for even someone who plans to manually edit the BIOS -- e.g., could another card's BIOS have better FPS or stability or etc., even given the same settings/overclocks between two cards?


----------



## richie_2010

I used a msi twin frozer bios from tech power up to get rid of my boost bios and it gave me higher core speed lover voltage and higher ram voltage.
I use msi to lower the ram voltage back down to 1.55 and all is good.

I have Hynix ram and seen that the ram is rated for 1.6v why was mine at 1.55


----------



## huhh

I don't know what's with all the people saying they have to edit their own bios manually. VBE7 does a fine job with minimal effort. Much better than going through the hex editor. I can bump my OC too 1350/1750 @ 1.381 with VBE7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I used a msi twin frozer bios from tech power up to get rid of my boost bios and it gave me higher core speed lover voltage and higher ram voltage.
> I use msi to lower the ram voltage back down to 1.55 and all is good.
> 
> I have Hynix ram and seen that the ram is rated for 1.6v why was mine at 1.55


Hynix memory is 1.5v


----------



## richie_2010

mine is at 1.55 bit strange.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> mine is at 1.55 bit strange.


It probably has a mild memory overclock from the factory. Hence why the increased voltage on the memory. I run mine at 1.6v without a problem.


----------



## richie_2010

no the memory is at stock speeds the only overclock was 30 on the core and then 10 boost


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> no the memory is at stock speeds the only overclock was 30 on the core and then 10 boost


Unless your memory is running at 1375mhz it's overclocked from the factory.


----------



## richie_2010

mine is a 7950 the memory is at 1250


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> mine is a 7950 the memory is at 1250


ah, thought you had a 7970, my bad. Can't see other people pc specs on my phone.


----------



## Coldblackice

Two questions:

1.) Theoretically, could you obtain a higher overclock by overclocking through editing your card's BIOS over software overclocking via Afterburner?

2.) Does it matter which manufacturer's BIOS you use for your card? If I have a Sapphire 7950 Dual-X, and I want to get rid of the Boost-stupid'ness, would it be better for me to find a different BIOS from Sapphire? Or are there BIOS' from other manufacturers that would be even better to use (like reaching a higher overclock)?

All I care about is getting the highest, most stable overclock. I'm not worried about staying super-low with voltage.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1.) Theoretically, could you obtain a higher overclock by overclocking through editing your card's BIOS over software overclocking via Afterburner?
> 
> 2.) Does it matter which manufacturer's BIOS you use for your card? If I have a Sapphire 7950 Dual-X, and I want to get rid of the Boost-stupid'ness, would it be better for me to find a different BIOS from Sapphire? Or are there BIOS' from other manufacturers that would be even better to use (like reaching a higher overclock)?
> 
> All I care about is getting the highest, most stable overclock. I'm not worried about staying super-low with voltage.


1) no, if your overclock is unstable you'll have problems booting with a bad overclock via bios. So you better have a dual bios switch. Best to find your best overclock with Afterburner or Trixx then edit your bios.

2) some bios will not work with other cards, there's a lot of on which bios work floating around overclock and other forums.personally I find its just too easy to use vbe7 to edit your bios than try to get another bios working with your card.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> 1) no, if your overclock is unstable you'll have problems booting with a bad overclock via bios. So you better have a dual bios switch. Best to find your best overclock with Afterburner or Trixx then edit your bios.
> 
> 2) some bios will not work with other cards, there's a lot of on which bios work floating around overclock and other forums.personally I find its just too easy to use vbe7 to edit your bios than try to get another bios working with your card.


Thanks. I have found my OC limit (stable) through Afterburner -- 1140/1675. My card is also a reference card with a dual-BIOS switch.

I've been reading that seemingly the potential benefit of using another card's BIOS is better "memory timings" -- could this be true? Are "memory timings" different than the clock speed of the memory?

I can't remember where I found it, but I read someone who was able to get a better stable overclock by using another manufacturer's BIOS for his card.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> Thanks. I have found my OC limit (stable) through Afterburner -- 1140/1675. My card is also a reference card with a dual-BIOS switch.
> 
> I've been reading that seemingly the potential benefit of using another card's BIOS is better "memory timings" -- could this be true? Are "memory timings" different than the clock speed of the memory?
> 
> I can't remember where I found it, but I read someone who was able to get a better stable overclock by using another manufacturer's BIOS for his card.


I'm sure there is some truth to it, but you'll have to do the research.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> I can get mine stable at 1140/1675 -- at 1.25. No matter what I do to try and adjust the voltage (in Afterburner), it always sticks to 1.25v in 3D mode.
> 
> I'm keen to mod a BIOS so I don't have to user Afterburner to set the overclock, *and* also to get rid of the annoying "downclocking" that happens when in 3D mode.
> 
> What benefit would come from using another card's BIOS (assuming that I would also manually mod it)? Is the benefit of using another card's BIOS for someone who doesn't want to manually edit a BIOS? Or are there benefits for even someone who plans to manually edit the BIOS -- e.g., could another card's BIOS have better FPS or stability or etc., even given the same settings/overclocks between two cards?


no, just extract your bios then mod it with vbe7, increasing the tdp limit will get rid of the throttling in high load like occt and even some games, increasing the tdp limit will automatically increase the power draw limit accordingly or you can manually adjust power draw limit manually. vbe7 is very much like rbe and previous radeon bios editing tools we were used to.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> I'm sure there is some truth to it, but you'll have to do the research.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> no, just extract your bios then mod it with vbe7, increasing the tdp limit will get rid of the throttling in high load like occt and even some games, increasing the tdp limit will automatically increase the power draw limit accordingly or you can manually adjust power draw limit manually. vbe7 is very much like rbe and previous radeon bios editing tools we were used to.


Thanks.

As for the supposed memory-timings increase, all I can find is anecdotal evidence of such, and only from a couple sparse users across forums.

Maybe any potential performance benefit isn't worth the hassle of the intricate testing it'd take to confirm whether it's there or not.

Has anyone here tried using a 7970 BIOS on a 7950? Any performance increase (that couldn't be otherwise done through core/memory clocks)?


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> As for the supposed memory-timings increase, all I can find is anecdotal evidence of such, and only from a couple sparse users across forums.
> 
> Maybe any potential performance benefit isn't worth the hassle of the intricate testing it'd take to confirm whether it's there or not.
> 
> Has anyone here tried using a 7970 BIOS on a 7950? Any performance increase (that couldn't be otherwise done through core/memory clocks)?


some work some dont, like my sapphire 7950 wont take any bios besides its own, not even other 7950s. shaders dont unlock, performance gain if stable at 7970 clocks, are the same as if done from modifying a 7950 bios. the vram timings dont do anything significant or even noticeable for the effort itll take anymore, it wont make 1.5v 1250mhz chips do 1500mhz at stock volts or anything like that. even if they did increasing memory speed on 7900's is minimal cause theyre loaded with bandwidth, gddr5 + 384 bit.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> some work some dont, like my sapphire 7950 wont take any bios besides its own, not even other 7950s. shaders dont unlock, performance gain if stable at 7970 clocks, are the same as if done from modifying a 7950 bios. the vram timings dont do anything significant or even noticeable for the effort itll take anymore, it wont make 1.5v 1250mhz chips do 1500mhz at stock volts or anything like that. even if they did increasing memory speed on 7900's is minimal cause theyre loaded with bandwidth, gddr5 + 384 bit.


Duly noted -- thanks for the info.

I guess I'll stick with modding my own BIOS.


----------



## Ruski1982

Hey folks,

Just purchased a couple of *Asus HD 7970 DirectCU II (HD7970-DC2-3GD5)* on sale ($269 if anyone cares to know).

These cards are lower clocked:
Engine Clock*925 MHz*
Memory Clock*5500 MHz* ( 1375 MHz GDDR5 )

What I am hoping to do is use the *VBE7 Bios editor* to unlock the voltage and overclock the cards to the to 1200/6000 range (or higher if possible), keeping the voltage ~1.25V

Just want to make sure i have the right procedure in my mind. (Cards will be used in seperate PCs, not Crossfire mode.)

Here is what I *think* I need to do:

Backup my stock BIOS using GPU-Z
Edit stock BIOS using VBE7 vBIOS Editor
Flash edited vBIOS to the card
Overclock:
Bump Power Overdrive 20%
Bump up the core ~10 and test via Heaven Bench. Probably start at 1050 or so and move up.
When fail, bump voltage by 0.02V, repeat Heaven Bench. (settle at or under 1.25V for Core Voltage)
Do the same with the Memory Clock (no voltage manipulation) until I max out.

Monitor stability, temps, fan speed/noise.
Companion Apps - VBE7, Afterburner, Heaven Bench, anything else?

*Now the questions:*
1) Should i find the max overlock on my stock BIOS before flashing to custom and manipulating voltage?
2) These Asus cards come with DUAL BIOS, do i need to flash both BIOS switch positions to custom BIOS or just the default one i am using.
3) Has anyone done the VBE7 edit(s) on this particular card and can share their experience/settings?
4) I have dual monitors but have been using my primary video card on the gaming monitor, while using the on-board video card on the 2nd monitor, assuming i can get higher FPS on the gaming monitor while being able to watch TV or stream something to the 2nd monitor. Does this make sense? I realize that CPU is being shared in this setup.

*Any tips/suggestions are much appreciated and i will edit my post, as needed so hopefully its useful for someone else down the road.*

P.S. Cards are still in the mail so might not get them until Monday of next week....but will post results as soon as i can.


----------



## welly321

I've run into an issue where flashing the bios doesnt change my voltage. I can change my voltage in afterburner no problem. I went to flash my sapphire 7950 to 1100 core 1550 mem and 1.81 volts and the clocks changed but teh voltage remained at 1.094 which is the default. Can anyone think of a reason why the voltage change didnt work? Theres no way my card is voltage locked because i can change it with afterburner. Also I did not reinstall drivers when i flashed the edited bios. Could this of made a difference?


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> I've run into an issue where flashing the bios doesnt change my voltage. I can change my voltage in afterburner no problem. I went to flash my sapphire 7950 to 1100 core 1550 mem and 1.81 volts and the clocks changed but teh voltage remained at 1.094 which is the default. Can anyone think of a reason why the voltage change didnt work? Theres no way my card is voltage locked because i can change it with afterburner. Also I did not reinstall drivers when i flashed the edited bios. Could this of made a difference?


From what I understand, it's *mandatory* to fully clean and reinstall the drivers after flashing a BIOS. I would try that first.

Also, what kind of Sapphire card do you have? If it's the same as mine, it may be a "Boost" BIOS, and perhaps you may need to flash a non-Boost BIOS onto the card. (I'm not positive about this, however)


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruski1982*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> Just purchased a couple of *Asus HD 7970 DirectCU II (HD7970-DC2-3GD5)* on sale ($269 if anyone cares to know).
> 
> These cards are lower clocked:
> Engine Clock*925 MHz*
> Memory Clock*5500 MHz* ( 1375 MHz GDDR5 )
> 
> What I am hoping to do is use the *VBE7 Bios editor* to unlock the voltage and overclock the cards to the to 1200/6000 range (or higher if possible), keeping the voltage ~1.25V
> 
> Just want to make sure i have the right procedure in my mind. (Cards will be used in seperate PCs, not Crossfire mode.)
> 
> Here is what I *think* I need to do:
> 
> Backup my stock BIOS using GPU-Z
> Edit stock BIOS using VBE7 vBIOS Editor
> Flash edited vBIOS to the card
> Overclock:
> Bump Power Overdrive 20%
> Bump up the core ~10 and test via Heaven Bench. Probably start at 1050 or so and move up.
> When fail, bump voltage by 0.02V, repeat Heaven Bench. (settle at or under 1.25V for Core Voltage)
> Do the same with the Memory Clock (no voltage manipulation) until I max out.
> 
> Monitor stability, temps, fan speed/noise.
> Companion Apps - VBE7, Afterburner, Heaven Bench, anything else?
> 
> *Now the questions:*
> 1) Should i find the max overlock on my stock BIOS before flashing to custom and manipulating voltage?
> 2) These Asus cards come with DUAL BIOS, do i need to flash both BIOS switch positions to custom BIOS or just the default one i am using.
> 3) Has anyone done the VBE7 edit(s) on this particular card and can share their experience/settings?
> 4) I have dual monitors but have been using my primary video card on the gaming monitor, while using the on-board video card on the 2nd monitor, assuming i can get higher FPS on the gaming monitor while being able to watch TV or stream something to the 2nd monitor. Does this make sense? I realize that CPU is being shared in this setup.
> 
> *Any tips/suggestions are much appreciated and i will edit my post, as needed so hopefully its useful for someone else down the road.*
> 
> P.S. Cards are still in the mail so might not get them until Monday of next week....but will post results as soon as i can.


*Definitely* find your max overclocks and best voltage settings before you flash the BIOS. Otherwise, that's like showering and dressing yourself up nice right before you go to the gym to workout


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> From what I understand, it's *mandatory* to fully clean and reinstall the drivers after flashing a BIOS. I would try that first.
> 
> Also, what kind of Sapphire card do you have? If it's the same as mine, it may be a "Boost" BIOS, and perhaps you may need to flash a non-Boost BIOS onto the card. (I'm not positive about this, however)


Alright il try a driver reinstall. My card is one of the 7950's from launch day. Its not a boost bios.


----------



## huhh

I've never cleaned my drivers and I've flashed many times. Also don't use afterburner with a custom flashed bios, it doesn't play nice. Use Trixx 4.4.0b modded.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Alright il try a driver reinstall. My card is one of the 7950's from launch day. Its not a boost bios.


Congrats, those are generally better cards.

And like the other said, don't use Afterburner with flashed cards.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Congrats, those are generally better cards.
> 
> And like the other said, don't use Afterburner with flashed cards.


Ok tried it again and uninstalled afterburner and it worked! I did NOT reinstall drivers so I really dont think that matters.
Now my problem is, what do I use to track FPS and take videos if not afterburner


----------



## GigaByte

afterburner works fine with a custom bios here.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> afterburner works fine with a custom bios here.


Yea I found if I disable voltage control in afterburner then my custom BIOS works fine.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> afterburner works fine with a custom bios here.


I never had a problem with afterburner if CCC was disabled and no voltage control, but i like trixx better cause i can still mess with the voltage and speeds after.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Ok tried it again and uninstalled afterburner and it worked! I did NOT reinstall drivers so I really dont think that matters.
> Now my problem is, what do I use to track FPS and take videos if not afterburner


I have used Fraps for years. Works wonders for me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

VBE7 works great i set my cards to 1100/1650 with 1.175 and stock power limit if i touch my power limit my fps go down not up lol.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys, I have never flashed before and I fear it may be my only chance of unlocking the voltage control on my TFIII Boost edition 7950. Problem is all over that first post it was saying that its all for non-BE cards. What BIOS do I need for the BE cards? Im sure its there and im just being a derp.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, I have never flashed before and I fear it may be my only chance of unlocking the voltage control on my TFIII Boost edition 7950. Problem is all over that first post it was saying that its all for non-BE cards. What BIOS do I need for the BE cards? Im sure its there and im just being a derp.


The TFIII has the bios switch right?
Set it to the non-boost and flash that bios.

I use the boost-bios on my 7950 vapor-x as back-up when the flash goes wrong.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> The TFIII has the bios switch right?
> Set it to the non-boost and flash that bios.
> 
> I use the boost-bios on my 7950 vapor-x as back-up when the flash goes wrong.


It does have the switch but both are at the stock 960/1250 clockrates. So I guess it wont matter which I flash? Also, which one of he BIOS's on the front page are for he Boost edition cards?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It does have the switch but both are at the stock 960/1250 clockrates. So I guess it wont matter which I flash? Also, which one of he BIOS's on the front page are for he Boost edition cards?


one of them should be locked so you cant kill it on my 7970s the number one bios is locked if i brick my number two bios i boot to bios one then switch it to 2 in dos/windows and reflash and shutdown and put it back on two.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> one of them should be locked so you cant kill it on my 7970s the number one bios is locked if i brick my number two bios i boot to bios one then switch it to 2 in dos/windows and reflash and shutdown and put it back on two.


Ok thanks but I still cant find the BIOS I need. I need the BIOS for a MSI TFIII Boost edition with memory voltage at 1.55. I cant find it.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok thanks but I still cant find the BIOS I need. I need the BIOS for a MSI TFIII Boost edition with memory voltage at 1.55. I cant find it.


Why don't you just use the Trixx 4.4 mod?
I can change my mem voltage with that no problem. Made me able to bench my 7950 with 1800 memory clock.

Pretty decent for a single 7950 IMO. Stock cooling btw.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Why don't you just use the Trixx 4.4 mod?
> I can change my mem voltage with that no problem. Made me able to bench my 7950 with 1800 memory clock.
> 
> Pretty decent for a single 7950 IMO. Stock cooling btw.


Oh I can change my memory voltage no problem already, I just saw on the front page one of the BIOS' are for people with stock memory voltage over 1.6v. Also, Im not sweating memory OCing too much because AMD cards already come with such high Bus. I just need a bios for my card that will unlock core voltage control and will work for the Boost Edition TFIII.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Do you think you could help me eliminate vdroop from my card with a tweaked bios?


----------



## Coldblackice

What's the point of even messing with third party overclock programs after flashing a custom BIOS? Why would you even want to do so?

Isn't that half the point of flashing a BIOS -- "cooking" overclocks into your card's native states so that you don't have to deal with an extra variable of overclock programs? (the other half being the cooking of altered voltage levels in)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> What's the point of even messing with third party overclock programs after flashing a custom BIOS? Why would you even want to do so?
> 
> Isn't that half the point of flashing a BIOS -- "cooking" overclocks into your card's native states so that you don't have to deal with an extra variable of overclock programs? (the other half being the cooking of altered voltage levels in)


thats why i flashed mine so i wont have to mess with msi ab it tends to reset my cards to stock and i have to go to both cards and reset the overclocks.


----------



## Ruski1982

Ok folks, got a few questions:

My card: *ASUS HD 7970 DirectCU II* (HD7970-DC2T-3GD5)
Stock vBIOS version: *015.023*.000.002.000000 (113-AD45600-203)
Overclocked via Afterburner to Max. Stock Values: *1125* MHz / *1575* MHz Card / *1.17* VDDC

1) I saved my Original vBIOS using atiwinflash & gpu-z. Both are identical is size. Should i still boot into DOS and save the vBIOS using atiflash or is it safe to say i can customize my vBIOS using VBE7 safely?

2) I loaded the vBIOS in VBE7 and changed the following:

*Powerplay (State 1 - Performance)*:
#0 Core Clock: *1125*
Mem. Clock: *1575*
VDDC: *1181*
*Overdrive:*
Max. Core Clock:*1300*
Max. Mem. Clock: *1650*
TDP (W): *233* (= 280 w/+20%)

*Questions:*
Do the above #'s make sense? I basically put the max stock overclock as the default and plan to use Afterburner to overclock higher until i find a 24/7 stable OC.
Not 100% clear on voltages. Will the VDDC become automatically unlocked after i flash this modified BIOS or should i be setting the maximum voltage i want to use back under "State #0"? For example, i know that 1125/1575 is stable at 1.18V but since i plan to test a higher clocks, do i need to proactively raise that #0 VDDC value to something higher just not to be limited by it?
Finally, once i find the sweet spot in my OC, I can just flash the final Core/Memory/VDDC values directly to State #0 and not have to worry about Afterburner or any other program and just run the card that way. Makes sense?
I left all other values untouched (including State #6, as i didn't see the point).

Any other suggestions in terms of safe TDP value, Fan Profile or benefits of altering State #6 much appreciated.

Also, noticed some people saying NOT to use MSI Afterburner after a custom flash? Is that true? Should i just switch to Trixx now?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> What's the point of even messing with third party overclock programs after flashing a custom BIOS? Why would you even want to do so?
> 
> Isn't that half the point of flashing a BIOS -- "cooking" overclocks into your card's native states so that you don't have to deal with an extra variable of overclock programs? (the other half being the cooking of altered voltage levels in)


I want to use both worlds. When I flash my card I can use higher voltage.
But I also use Trixx to set clock profiles so I can use a high overclock for heavy games and low for browsing and such. And mid for light gaming...
Makes things run quieter and use less power.

A cool card lasts longer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> thats why i flashed mine so i wont have to mess with msi ab it tends to reset my cards to stock and i have to go to both cards and reset the overclocks.


Well.
It's well known to avoid AB when flashing cards because that messes things up. Trixx works no problem tho.


----------



## Decoman

I now have two Sapphire 7950 cards, one without boost and one with.

Old card: 810/1250 (11196-01-40G)
New card: 850-925/1250 (11196-19-20G)

Old card ASIC: 82.3%
New card ASIC: 63.3%

The new 7950 with boost, doesn't show its VRM temps or mem volt in GPU-Z, which I think is abit odd.

The new 7950 with boost, has its core clock occilate between 850 and 925MHz in stress testing when the bios button is NOT depressed.
However, with the bios button in a depressed state, its LED turned on, the core clock seem to run at a steady 925MHz under stress testing.

I have no idea which of the two bios is supposed to be #1 and #2 bios. Presumably depressing the bios button enables bios #2.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I now have two Sapphire 7950 cards, one without boost and one with.
> 
> Old card: 810/1250 (11196-01-40G)
> New card: 850-925/1250 (11196-19-20G)
> 
> Old card ASIC: 82.3%
> New card ASIC: 63.3%
> 
> The new 7950 with boost, doesn't show its VRM temps or mem volt in GPU-Z, which I think is abit odd.
> 
> The new 7950 with boost, has its core clock occilate between 850 and 925MHz in stress testing when the bios button is NOT depressed.
> However, with the bios button in a depressed state, its LED turned on, the core clock seem to run at a steady 925MHz under stress testing.
> 
> I have no idea which of the two bios is supposed to be #1 and #2 bios. Presumably depressing the bios button enables bios #2.


To clear some things up:

The newer card has the lower ASIC because of the higher stock clock.
The newer card probably lacks the VRM sensor, which actually sucks big time. But just go off the old cards vrm sensors, should be pretty close to each other. Presuming you have two cards of the same sub-model(dual-x, vapor-x).

It is actually weird that the mem voltage doesn't show up. Have you tried running the new card by itself and see if it displays things?
Or try using Sapphire Trixx 4.4 mod. I use that to adjust the mem voltage on my 7950 vapor-x.

If you are going to mod the bios of the new card I would use the non-boost one(LED off).
Have a spin with this tool if you want: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51177&d=1369451624


----------



## Decoman

Thanks for your input!









Hm, it would now seem as if my new 7950 boost card is not a reference card. That is the message I get from the radeon bios editor software (v 0.42).

The PCB of both the old and new cards are blue in color, however the soldering and arrangement of stuff on the top seem a little different from each other. The connections for the new card is also different than the old one.

Both cards have a device ID of 679A

Not sure how to interpret this. Can I still mod the bios? Apparently, Sapphire Trixx utility allows me to change the clocks and voltage, confirmed by GPU-Z in a stress test of that card.

Edit: It looks like it is not possible to mod the bios of this new card. I guess I will have to clock my old card to a 925MHz core clock and have them match. Which would be perfectly ok for me to be honest, as I would prefer a low noise solution instead of maxing out the possible overclock.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> To clear some things up:
> 
> The newer card has the lower ASIC because of the higher stock clock.
> The newer card probably lacks the VRM sensor, which actually sucks big time. But just go off the old cards vrm sensors, should be pretty close to each other. Presuming you have two cards of the same sub-model(dual-x, vapor-x).
> 
> It is actually weird that the mem voltage doesn't show up. Have you tried running the new card by itself and see if it displays things?
> Or try using Sapphire Trixx 4.4 mod. I use that to adjust the mem voltage on my 7950 vapor-x.
> 
> If you are going to mod the bios of the new card I would use the non-boost one(LED off).
> Have a spin with this tool if you want: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51177&d=1369451624


ASIC values have nothing to due with clock speed. Its the chips leakage rate for voltage. Under load they tend to vdroop more than higher ASIC cards but lower ASIC cards tend to take or handle more voltage than high ASIC cards. Does not mean ones better for overclocking or worse just a measurement of the chip. Boost cards voltage is set high because the powertune TDP is set so low to reduce power draw. Any where from 95-225watts vs reference which was 170-245watts. Thats why they have throttling issues, any why vendors or AMD choose to set voltage up to a higher level for boost cards, made them seem like bad clocks when this was not the case. For my cards i use 193-286watts on the power tune, 1.150v on both cards for daily use no problems.


----------



## Decoman

Oh









I have the two cards running in a crossfire setup now, with the latest catalyst beta drivers installed 13.11beta. Everything went fine so far, havent tried any stress testing yet.

Before enabling both cards for a crossfire setup (motherboard switches), I reset Trixx and uninstalled it, uninstalled old catalyst driver and shut down. Then I enabled both cards on the motherboard, booted up and installed the latest catalyst drivers. Crossfire was recognized immediately. *lol, initially I forgot to put on the crossfire bridge onto the two cards*

Using Sapphire Trixx, having enabled ULPS disabled option as required by Trixx, it seems as if I can only set a single voltage and clock value, for both cards. I was not expecting this. Presumably, i have to set a somewhat higher voltage, closer to this new Sapphire 7950 boost card (925/1250). At least, I am using the bios that keeps the core clock constant for that card.

Hm, I realize that I enabled "force constant voltage", might not be neccessary now that my clocks would be constant regardless (that other bios on the card).
I'll go untick that "force contstant voltage" and start from there, in case it would otherwise be interfering somehow.

Edit: Like before getting this other card,I am surprised to see that the idle clocks are still 300/150 at idle in windows, despite having disabled ULPS. I guess I might perhaps have misunderstood what ULPS is. Happy to see the cards appear to still make use of this kind of power saving feature.


----------



## Decoman

Problem: When using Trixx with a crossfire setup, when pressing "reset", the voltage for both cars appear to reset to the values associated with card #1, which is not the real reset value for card #2 (I have two different Sapphire 7950 cards).
Since any adjustments in Trixx infer the same values for both cards, it would perhaps seem as if it is impossible to reset #2 card to default voltage.

This seems weird.

Nevermind. Apparently, I have to remember to switch between the two cards when resetting the values. My bad.

Edit: Apparently, the option in Trix for synchronizing cards in a multi gpu setup, is the reason why my clock and voltage settings ended up being precisely the same for both cards.







I now know how to enter unique values for each of the two cards.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> ASIC values have nothing to due with clock speed. Its the chips leakage rate for voltage. Under load they tend to vdroop more than higher ASIC cards but lower ASIC cards tend to take or handle more voltage than high ASIC cards. Does not mean ones better for overclocking or worse just a measurement of the chip. Boost cards voltage is set high because the powertune TDP is set so low to reduce power draw. Any where from 95-225watts vs reference which was 170-245watts. Thats why they have throttling issues, any why vendors or AMD choose to set voltage up to a higher level for boost cards, made them seem like bad clocks when this was not the case. For my cards i use 193-286watts on the power tune, 1.150v on both cards for daily use no problems.


I know about the leakage.
Seems my 68,8% card wants water te clock high.









My 7950 vapor-x clocks pretty well though.
Needs about 1.148v for 1100 core.
1.156v for 1150 and about 1.18 for 1200.

But running 1200 for daily use is too high for me. Gpu temps are as followed with 1200: ~75 core and 80-85 on the vrm's.

When running 1100 clock temps are around 62-65c and around 70-72 on the vrm's.

* that is with the stock cooling btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> Problem: When using Trixx with a crossfire setup, when pressing "reset", the voltage for both cars appear to reset to the values associated with card #1, which is not the real reset value for card #2 (I have two different Sapphire 7950 cards).
> Since any adjustments in Trixx infer the same values for both cards, it would perhaps seem as if it is impossible to reset #2 card to default voltage.
> 
> This seems weird.
> 
> Nevermind. Apparently, I have to remember to switch between the two cards when resetting the values. My bad.
> 
> Edit: Apparently, the option in Trix for synchronizing cards in a multi gpu setup, is the reason why my clock and voltage settings ended up being precisely the same for both cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now know how to enter unique values for each of the two cards.


Good to hear you cleared things up.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok thanks but I still cant find the BIOS I need. I need the BIOS for a MSI TFIII Boost edition with memory voltage at 1.55. I cant find it.


Use your own bios you saved with GPU-Z.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> Use your own bios you saved with GPU-Z.


In the VBE7 thread over on TechPowerup, it's been mentioned that saving the bios via GPU-Z has been known to not save it "purely", potentially adding bites and breaking the checksum. It was suggested that bioses should be saved via atiflash.

Anyway, I can't validate whether this happens or not (I've been meaning to dump my bios via both methods and then compare checksums, but haven't gotten around to it yet). Just a general FYI of info that's been shared.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> In the VBE7 thread over on TechPowerup, it's been mentioned that saving the bios via GPU-Z has been known to not save it "purely", potentially adding bites and breaking the checksum. It was suggested that bioses should be saved via atiflash.
> 
> Anyway, I can't validate whether this happens or not (I've been meaning to dump my bios via both methods and then compare checksums, but haven't gotten around to it yet). Just a general FYI of info that's been shared.


Weird i've never had a problem and it verified with the one in the database. Good to know though...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> Weird i've never had a problem and it verified with the one in the database. Good to know though...


+1
Flashed like 20 times with my own edited bios from gpu-z. Not a problem(so far







)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> +1
> Flashed like 20 times with my own edited bios from gpu-z. Not a problem(so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


i did also lol i got like 20 differt modded files that i used from my orginal dumped bios from gpuz.


----------



## Ruski1982

Hey folks,

Have gotten some great info here and other tech forums so thought i would share my results so far:

My card: *ASUS HD 7970 DirectCU II* (HD7970-DC2T-3GD5)
Stock vBIOS version: *015.023*.000.002.000000 (113-AD45600-203)
Card ASIC Score: *70.1%*

Stock Clocks:
Core Clock:*925*MHz
Memory Clock: *1375*MHz Card (5500Mhz GDDR5)
VDDC: *1.17V*

Current Stable 24/7 Overclock:
Core Clock:*1150* MHz
Memory Clock: *1700* MHz Card (6800Mhz GDDR5)
VDDC: *1.3V*
TDP (W): *250W*(= 300W w/+20%)

*Here is how i got there:*
1) I saved my Original vBIOS using ATIFLASH (very important)

2) I loaded the original vBIOS in VBE7 and changed the following:

*Powerplay (State 1 - Performance)*:
#0 Core Clock: *1125 MHz*
Mem. Clock: *1575 MHz*
VDDC: *1300 mV*
*Overdrive:*
Max. Core Clock:*1300*
Max. Mem. Clock: *1900*
TDP (W): *250* (= 300 w/+20%)
3) I flashed the modified version of my original BIOS using ATIFLASH.

3) The above means that my card boots up in windows at 1125 MHz / 1575 MHz / 1.3V (The only reason for 1.3V at these clocks is because with my original BIOS the only way i can actually manipulate the voltage is when editing the BIOS in VBE7, so i set it to 1.3V knowing the chip is stable at higher clocks with this voltage. Technically, the card sits at 0.85V anyway while in windows and only jumps to 1.3V when intense 3D occurs, such as gaming/videos/benchmarks/etc.)

4) Since i set my Overdrive settings pretty high, i am able to push the card further via Afterburner. As mentioned above, my current max stable overclock is 1150 / 1700 / +20% TDP. *What i find impressing is that these clocks are above the brand new Asus R9 280x Matrix Platinum which boosts to 1100 / 1600 respectively.*

5) *HEAT* - One big thing to note is that at 1.3V and +20% TDP the heat gets pretty high. I am usually running my fan at 80% during gaming (BF4) to keep the temps *bellow 80C*.

This is basically my experience so far, the next steps will be try and and bring the voltage down a bit and see if i can remain stable at the current clocks. Heaven Bench and BF4 has run flawlessly with these settings and i can probably squeeze a bit more out of the card, just haven't had the time.

For *$269 with 3 free games* (courtesy AMD's Never Settle Forever Bundle), this is really a no brainer, as it should equal or outperform the R9 280X Matrix Platinum which costs $350+ with no free games!


----------



## lightbringer

Thank you very much for OP, i've been looking for bios mod on my HD7950 since i got it..

VBE worked very well on a Gigabyte 7950, after a couple (well like 20) different bios rewrites, i got 1100/1475 concrete stable, at 1.175V VDDC.
I know it could go higher, probably 1200/1500 at around 1.3-1.35V, but this performance and voltage is nice for me








Fans set at 40%, and they start reving up when the card hits 65C. Works perfectly, it never surpasses 70C. Good thing i have the 3 fan-version cooler, tho.
Can't thank you enough for the guide.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Thank you very much for OP, i've been looking for bios mod on my HD7950 since i got it..
> 
> VBE worked very well on a Gigabyte 7950, after a couple (well like 20) different bios rewrites, i got 1100/1475 concrete stable, at 1.175V VDDC.
> I know it could go higher, probably 1200/1500 at around 1.3-1.35V, but this performance and voltage is nice for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans set at 40%, and they start reving up when the card hits 65C. Works perfectly, it never surpasses 70C. Good thing i have the 3 fan-version cooler, tho.
> Can't thank you enough for the guide.


Put it under water if got want to go past 1.3v, it's not the core temp you need to be worried about but your vrm temps. I have my 7970 at 1.381v 1300/1650, my core doesn't go past 55c ever but my vrms are hovering around 60c and that's under water with more than enough rad space and good fans. High voltage is very hard on your vrms if you are still on air.


----------



## lightbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> Put it under water if got want to go past 1.3v, it's not the core temp you need to be worried about but your vrm temps.


Thanks for advice. I think i'll stay in the 1.17-1.18V range, however my card has the fantastic Windforce3 3 fans cooler, which covers almost the whole card. I think vrm's are getting airflow too, so im not worried about them. But for safety reasons, 1100MHz is the way to go, for me.


----------



## Decoman

I wonder, does a card with low ASIC percentage (implying higher voltage required afaik) pretty much mean that the VRM's become more hot by default as a consequence of that?

My new 7950 card doesn't have VRM temps showing in GPU-Z and with its lower ASIC quality of 63.3%, I can't help but wonder if my VRM's are really really hot now, perhaps making overclocking with air a bad idea.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> I wonder, does a card with low ASIC percentage (implying higher voltage required afaik) pretty much mean that the VRM's become more hot by default as a consequence of that?
> 
> My new 7950 card doesn't have VRM temps showing in GPU-Z and with its lower ASIC quality of 63.3%, I can't help but wonder if my VRM's are really really hot now, perhaps making overclocking with air a bad idea.


Comes down to what you consider overclocking.
Does that include overvolting? And how high of a overclock are you looking at? And what is the stock clock, stock volts...

I don't know if lower ASIC generally have higher VRM temps. My 7950 vapor-x has 68.8% and with ~1.16v(1.125v stock) 1100 core 1500 mem my vrms(under heavy gaming) hover around 70c after 3+ hours.

Maybe this helps?


----------



## lightbringer

How can i determine my card's ASIC and what influences does it have in terms of overclocking? This thread's the first place where i meet the term.


----------



## Decoman

@lightbringer

If you download the free GPU-Z application and open it, you can left click the icon on the upper left side and you get a menu. There in the menu you will see an option called 'Read ASIC quality'.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> How can i determine my card's ASIC and what influences does it have in terms of overclocking? This thread's the first place where i meet the term.


In short terms a higher ASIC means a more efficient energy usage if I'm correct.
Lower ASIC cards have more voltage leakage, thus need higher voltage.

Also if the card has a high ASIC quality(70% and up) it is better for air/stock cooling.
Low ASIC quality cards scream: put me under water/ln2. If cooled properly these cards will clock higher. Also low ASIC quality cards can cope with more voltage, again with good cooling.


----------



## lightbringer

Ah i see, thanks!
And how do you determine the percent? I see 70% ASIC, etc.

Mine is set to 1.312V VDDC in bios, and its 1.295-1.275 under load, in GPU-z. Is that good or bad drop?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Ah i see, thanks!
> And how do you determine the percent? I see 70% ASIC, etc.
> 
> Mine is set to 1.312V VDDC in bios, and its 1.295-1.275 under load, in GPU-z. Is that good or bad drop?


Are you running it under water?
I highly recommend you not to give it that much voltage with stock cooling.

Open gpu-z and rightclick on the top bar. There you can choose to display the ASIC.

Your vdroop looks normal to me. My card set at 1.162v drops to about 1.148.

I use that voltage to game on 1100 core 1500 mem btw. So 1.275 is a bit too much if u ask me.


----------



## lightbringer

Ye, over 1.3 is too high, i just used that at the first tests at 1200 GPU, to see what's the clock limit.

Normally it runs around 1.2V in the 1100-1150 range







Since i found this topic a couple of days ago, im continously testing, to find the sweet spot.
As it turned out, the ram wont go over 1450, even 1475 produces glitches, errors, even grey striped screens.
The GPU's limit is around 1190 stable, even on 1.3V. :sadface:

The card's like this:



So the coolers blow air to the whole PCB, thats why im not worried about the voltage regulators temp.
I've also modded the fan profiles in bios, so it maxes on 65C load during Unigine heaven with maxed out settings tesselation etc, in closed case.

Thank you very much for the info about ASIC quality!
It turned out to be 66.1 on this one, i think this explains the relatively low clocks even on high voltage on air.

The sweet spot seems to be 1150 gpu / 1450 ram, at 1.22V VDDC. The max voltage value according to gpuz, under Heaven load, is 1.195V, and averages in the 1.18V region.
Is this okay, if i leave it like this? Temps are 60-65C max, on very heavy load.

Need to finalize this card's clocks today, because my 4670 arrives tomorrow and thats a new story


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Ye, over 1.3 is too high, i just used that at the first tests at 1200 GPU, to see what's the clock limit.
> 
> Normally it runs around 1.2V in the 1100-1150 range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i found this topic a couple of days ago, im continously testing, to find the sweet spot.
> As it turned out, the ram wont go over 1450, even 1475 produces glitches, errors, even grey striped screens.
> The GPU's limit is around 1190 stable, even on 1.3V. :sadface:
> 
> The card's like this:
> 
> 
> 
> So the coolers blow air to the whole PCB, thats why im not worried about the voltage regulators temp.
> I've also modded the fan profiles in bios, so it maxes on 65C load during Unigine heaven with maxed out settings tesselation etc, in closed case.
> 
> Thank you very much for the info about ASIC quality!
> It turned out to be 66.1 on this one, i think this explains the relatively low clocks even on high voltage on air.
> 
> The sweet spot seems to be 1150 gpu / 1450 ram, at 1.22V VDDC. The max voltage value according to gpuz, under Heaven load, is 1.195V, and averages in the 1.18V region.
> Is this okay, if i leave it like this? Temps are 60-65C max, on very heavy load.
> 
> Need to finalize this card's clocks today, because my 4670 arrives tomorrow and thats a new story


No doubt if you cool that card better it will clock higher.

That is a 7950 right? I don't have more info from you.

To compare things:
My 7950 vapor-x(68.8% ASIC) uses 1.15v for 1100 core and mem will clock to about 1650-1700 with stock voltage(1.5v) and will clock as high as 1800-1850 with 1.62v. Core will clock at 1200 with around 1.19v.

But 1100 core 1500 mem is plenty for me for daily use. Also keeps it pretty silent(auto fan speed around 52%).


----------



## lightbringer

Ehm mine's a 7950 right









How can you adjust vram voltage? VBE only shows VDDC..


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Ehm mine's a 7950 right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you adjust vram voltage? VBE only shows VDDC..


You can use the modded version of Sapphire Trixx to adjust the memory voltage.
But I don't advice to do that for daily use.

Also you must know which brand memory chips your card has.
Mine has Hynix which can take 1.6-1.65v. But again it is better to have good cooling for them(water) when you increase the voltage.

I just used increased mem voltage to run benchmarks.

I took some time for you to show you the difference in memory clocks versus gpu clocks with a couple of 3d mark 11 runs.
All tests were done with a 4.2ghz overclock on my fx-8320 cpu.
As you can see increasing the memory clock only gives a small performance increase compared to gpu overclocking.

You can click on the links to read the full details of the tests.

1000 core 1250 mem: 9600 gpu score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7473094

1000 core 1600 mem: 9697 gpu score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7473133

1200 core 1250 mem: 11227 gpu score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7473189

1200 core 1800 mem: 11500 gpu score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7473222

Hope this helps to clear things up a bit.


----------



## lcgeek

I have a sapphire 7950 boost that while I don't mind the current oc can easily see more potential with a modified bios.

Asic Quality is 70.6
Device ID 1002-679A

Sapphire Boost 7950.zip 40k .zip file


Would like a higher power limit and more voltage so I can make 1150 or 1200mhz core stable.

Only other thing to note I have moderate vdroop when in game compared to desktop.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcgeek*
> 
> I have a sapphire 7950 boost that while I don't mind the current oc can easily see more potential with a modified bios.
> 
> Asic Quality is 70.6
> Device ID 1002-679A
> 
> Sapphire Boost 7950.zip 40k .zip file
> 
> 
> Would like a higher power limit and more voltage so I can make 1150 or 1200mhz core stable.
> 
> Only other thing to note I have moderate vdroop when in game compared to desktop.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


----------



## lightbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You can use the modded version of Sapphire Trixx to adjust the memory voltage.
> But I don't advice to do that for daily use.


thx a lot


----------



## lightbringer

News: i just found out that 1.3V VDDC drops to the 1.22-1.23V! range under heavy load, like Unigine Valley. Max value according to GPUZ is around 1.285V but the VDDC graph is mostly showing 1.22V..
Thats what you call a drop







Ill try 1.32V and see what drops i get..

( And i wondered why cant i reach 1200 on this one.. Well with 1.22v good luck







)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> News: i just found out that 1.3V VDDC drops to the 1.22-1.23V! range under heavy load, like Unigine Valley. Max value according to GPUZ is around 1.285V but the VDDC graph is mostly showing 1.22V..
> Thats what you call a drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try 1.32V and see what drops i get..
> 
> ( And i wondered why cant i reach 1200 on this one.. Well with 1.22v good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Haha quality card.
I have my card running 1100 core all-day at 1.156v and it drops to around 1.148v.
1.22v will make it run 1200 no problem.


----------



## lightbringer

With kahboom's help, i managed to make it run on 1200 with 1.25V VDDC set, which is 1.21-1.23V according to GPU-Z.









(needed to touch TDP as well, in the bios editor)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> With kahboom's help, i managed to make it run on 1200 with 1.25V VDDC set, which is 1.21-1.23V according to GPU-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (needed to touch TDP as well, in the bios editor)


I would download Sapphire Trixx 4.4 mod if you haven't already:

TRIXX.zip 3450k .zip file


I also use it for benching because it lets me raise my memory voltage to 1.65v for 1800-1850 mem clock.

This way you can change the voltage and test things out before baking it into the bios.


----------



## lightbringer

Will check, tyvm









According to GPUZ, running at 1200MHz and 1.3V VDDCset in bios, the gpu runs on 1.25-1.26V with 1 spike of 1.28, temperatures are under load are 70C max at GPU and 80C for VRM's.
Maybe found a good setting.. The temps are okay, right?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Will check, tyvm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to GPUZ, running at 1200MHz and 1.3V VDDCset in bios, the gpu runs on 1.25-1.26V with 1 spike of 1.28, temperatures are under load are 70C max at GPU and 80C for VRM's.
> Maybe found a good setting.. The temps are okay, right?


Under which load that is?
Benching/stressing or under normal gaming?

Personally I wouldn't advice you to run 80c on the vrm's for daily use. Card will wear out pretty quick with that temp.
The core temp is okay, not great but okay.


----------



## lightbringer

Aye these were measured under stressing. (i guess maxed out Unigine Heaven can be called stress )
Under normal gaming it is cooler. (and even "normal gaming" is Skyrim, maxed out)

The bios seems to be almost complete, just made some changes to fan profiles.. Now GPU stays around 65 and VRM's are at 70 under stressing.

Sadly this piece has terrible Vdrop, at 1.3V set, the actual VDDC can be anywhere from 1.21 to 1.28V, but its stable and well under 70C.

_
Just for curiosity, i tried it with the factory bios with the same load, and temperature the values were exactly the same.
_

Thank you all for your help! I wanted to change this since i got my card


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Aye these were measured under stressing. (i guess maxed out Unigine Heaven can be called stress )
> Under normal gaming it is cooler. (and even "normal gaming" is Skyrim, maxed out)
> 
> The bios seems to be almost complete, just made some changes to fan profiles.. Now GPU stays around 65 and VRM's are at 70 under stressing.
> 
> Sadly this piece has terrible Vdrop, at 1.3V set, the actual VDDC can be anywhere from 1.21 to 1.28V, but its stable and well under 70C.
> 
> _
> Just for curiosity, i tried it with the factory bios with the same load, and temperature the values were exactly the same.
> _
> 
> Thank you all for your help! I wanted to change this since i got my card


You made sure you upped the power limit?
If that is too low voltage can also fluctuate.


----------



## lightbringer

193/286 should be enough?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> 193/286 should be enough?


I mean Board Power limit.
Which you can set in Trixx. If you set that too low you can indeed get throttling. Either lowered clock or voltage.


----------



## invincible20xx

can somebody add uefi gop to my bioses ? those are reference GPUs but one from Sapphire while the other is from ASUS, i don't understand that part on the UEFI patcher what it means to use the tool after editing not before? isn't that tool's job is to edit the bios and added UEFI Support to it ?!









BIOSES.zip 83k .zip file


----------



## rynnland

Tahiti.doc 128k .doc file
 this is the bios,please turn the extension into .rom


----------



## rynnland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> post your bios. Not a link but a copy of yours. List clocks desired and voltage.


my bios was in #482


----------



## francisco9751

hi everybody,i have a asus 7970 DCII(not top) and i can overvolt..the vcore is block to 1,17..what bios can i flash to overvolt???the matrix platinum bios?


----------



## FernTeixe

guys I have a few newbie questions.

is it ok to edit TDP limit (%) above 20 ?
more TDP = more heat ?
more TDP = more performance?
will it help the perfomance? I mean ... will a card at 1150 with + 30% TDP will perform better than 1150 with 20%

I'm sorry if I'm misunderstanding something... I was just wondering if I should edit my bios

I have a 7970 oc with boost running at 1150/1550 - temps under 63c (I'm using vapor-x ghz edition bios )


----------



## LtMatt

Thanks for the help with the 7990 bios editing.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FernTeixe*
> 
> guys I have a few newbie questions.
> 
> is it ok to edit TDP limit (%) above 20 ?
> more TDP = more heat ?
> more TDP = more performance?
> will it help the perfomance? I mean ... will a card at 1150 with + 30% TDP will perform better than 1150 with 20%
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm misunderstanding something... I was just wondering if I should edit my bios
> 
> I have a 7970 oc with boost running at 1150/1550 - temps under 63c (I'm using vapor-x ghz edition bios )


Raising your power limit increases your max TDP (more heat) allowing you to push higher clocks without the board throttling due to it reaching it's stock TDP. Throttling also brings in stability issues, most of the time it will result in crashing. If you want to find out if you're throttling just watch your clocks while playing a game, they will drop and be all over the place causing stuttering.


----------



## FernTeixe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> Raising your power limit increases your max TDP (more heat) allowing you to push higher clocks without the board throttling due to it reaching it's stock TDP. Throttling also brings in stability issues, most of the time it will result in crashing. If you want to find out if you're throttling just watch your clocks while playing a game, they will drop and be all over the place causing stuttering.


Thank you , kind sir!

it's really nice when someone have patience to explain this way , made easy to a newbie like me to understand.
sorry my engRish


----------



## simsin

anyone have any success getting a good bios for the sapphire 7950(boost) that has the 7970 pcb: 21196-00-20GHD?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FernTeixe*
> 
> guys I have a few newbie questions.
> 
> is it ok to edit TDP limit (%) above 20 ?
> more TDP = more heat ?
> more TDP = more performance?
> will it help the perfomance? I mean ... will a card at 1150 with + 30% TDP will perform better than 1150 with 20%
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm misunderstanding something... I was just wondering if I should edit my bios
> 
> I have a 7970 oc with boost running at 1150/1550 - temps under 63c (I'm using vapor-x ghz edition bios )


Like the guy mentioned above.

What I usually do is run some benchmarks, 3d mark of Unigene for example, on various power limit settings and compare the results to find out what is the minimum you have to set it to for it not to throttle.

May the clocks be with you.


----------



## SVATAZARSKY

Hi guys,

I´ve got a question.

For now Ive got in MSI afterburner values: Coreclock 1170mhz , Memory clock 1570 Mhz, but I cannot change voltage above 1.1188 V.

The core is unstable after 1 hour playing games. It caused small artifacts.

Is there any modified bios which i could use

I've got MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 Boost Edition Default clock 960 Mhz.

Thank you.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SVATAZARSKY*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I´ve got a question.
> 
> For now Ive got in MSI afterburner values: Coreclock 1170mhz , Memory clock 1570 Mhz, but I cannot change voltage above 1.1188 V.
> 
> The core is unstable after 1 hour playing games. It caused small artifacts.
> 
> Is there any modified bios which i could use
> 
> I've got MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 Boost Edition Default clock 960 Mhz.
> 
> Thank you.


You need more voltage to run those clocks, that's why you are unstable and see artifacts. Download VBE7 and change your own voltage and clocks, much better than messing around with a different bios.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SVATAZARSKY*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I´ve got a question.
> 
> For now Ive got in MSI afterburner values: Coreclock 1170mhz , Memory clock 1570 Mhz, but I cannot change voltage above 1.1188 V.
> 
> The core is unstable after 1 hour playing games. It caused small artifacts.
> 
> Is there any modified bios which i could use
> 
> I've got MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 Boost Edition Default clock 960 Mhz.
> 
> Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> You need more voltage to run those clocks, that's why you are unstable and see artifacts. Download VBE7 and change your own voltage and clocks, much better than messing around with a different bios.


This ^^

Plus note that your stock clock is not 960 Mhz but actually 880 Mhz.
So it is no wonder that you won't be stable on stock voltage with a 290 Mhz overclock.

Like huhh mentioned above, download VBE7 and edit your own values.
To achieve 1170 you will probably need somewhere between 1.16v and 1.18v.

Good luck.


----------



## lightbringer

Ohkay, so i think i've find the optimal settings for this piece..
1200/1450 on a 900/1250 stock card

modded.zip 104k .zip file


According to GPUZ, the actual VDDC reached 1.25V once, but in average its in the 1.22-1.23V range under load.
It has 66.1% ASIC, this maybe explains why does it need relatively high voltage.

Would you change anything in the included bios file? Its made in VBE.


----------



## SVATAZARSKY

Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## SVATAZARSKY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SVATAZARSKY*
> 
> Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file


This is my actually bios version, I need help please with modification.

I am novice.

Thank you.


----------



## dr.noob

Hi.

I use the MSI 7850 2GB/OC TWINFROZR with the Asus TOP bios to unlock from 1.225 to 1.3v.

I have edited my bios by hex and VBE7, thanks for this great thread by the way.

Things i did, i lowered the fan from 20% to 10%, tweaked the stock voltage from 1.210v 900mhz to 0.975v.

And i even forced the 3d clock to stay at 1.325v and 1.4v(only for testing), gpu-z, msi ab and trixx did report as it should but only Trixx allowed to change the voltage to other values. Msi AB would just bump from 1.325 to 1.3v or below.

On 1.3v i have 1270mhz_core stable but even with 1.325v it crashes above that clock. I also raised the TDP to 225W and put the power to -50 and +50 but i dunno if this is working.

Asic is 74%.

So my question is, what can i do to get 1300mhz_core stable?

The bios in its actual state is this one: http://www.mediafire.com/?9q661tpxe2u5n36

Asus 7850 2gb TOP is this: http://www.mediafire.com/?holl95mckl3cjpu

MSI bios that i never used: http://www.mediafire.com/?gc0uegax0bkeuuu

Regards
Dr.noob

PS: i don't think that is a good idea to bump the VRAM voltage to 1.6v because on HYNIX website i see that there are two different chips, one for 1.5v and another for 1.6v so i think i'm better leaving it at stock.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.noob*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I use the MSI 7850 2GB/OC TWINFROZR with the Asus TOP bios to unlock from 1.225 to 1.3v.
> 
> I have edited my bios by hex and VBE7, thanks for this great thread by the way.
> 
> Things i did, i lowered the fan from 20% to 10%, tweaked the stock voltage from 1.210v 900mhz to 0.975v.
> 
> And i even forced the 3d clock to stay at 1.325v and 1.4v(only for testing), gpu-z, msi ab and trixx did report as it should but only Trixx allowed to change the voltage to other values. Msi AB would just bump from 1.325 to 1.3v or below.
> 
> On 1.3v i have 1270mhz_core stable but even with 1.325v it crashes above that clock. I also raised the TDP to 225W and put the power to -50 and +50 but i dunno if this is working.
> 
> Asic is 74%.
> 
> So my question is, what can i do to get 1300mhz_core stable?
> 
> The bios in its actual state is this one: http://www.mediafire.com/?9q661tpxe2u5n36
> 
> Asus 7850 2gb TOP is this: http://www.mediafire.com/?holl95mckl3cjpu
> 
> MSI bios that i never used: http://www.mediafire.com/?gc0uegax0bkeuuu
> 
> Regards
> Dr.noob
> 
> PS: i don't think that is a good idea to bump the VRAM voltage to 1.6v because on HYNIX website i see that there are two different chips, one for 1.5v and another for 1.6v so i think i'm better leaving it at stock.


Water cooling if you want to reach 1300 on the core. Most likely you'll need at least 1.35v+ to reach that, I don't recommend doing that much voltage on air...


----------



## Ruski1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SVATAZARSKY*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I´ve got a question.
> 
> For now Ive got in MSI afterburner values: Coreclock 1170mhz , Memory clock 1570 Mhz, but I cannot change voltage above 1.1188 V.
> 
> The core is unstable after 1 hour playing games. It caused small artifacts.
> 
> Is there any modified bios which i could use
> 
> I've got MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 Boost Edition Default clock 960 Mhz.
> 
> Thank you.


Use VBE7 to modify your own BIOS and change the voltages.

I did this successfully with my Asus HD 7970 before flashing it to the Asus R9 280X Matrix Platinum and then further modified that BIOS using VBE7 to my liking.

Currently running rock solid: *Core @ 1170 & 1.25v* and *Memory @ 1700 & 1.57v*


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SVATAZARSKY*
> 
> This is my actually bios version, I need help please with modification.
> 
> I am novice.
> 
> Thank you.


Looking in your bios it seems that your card is running at 1.188v and not 1.1188v what you told.
1.188v should be plenty for a decent overclock. My 7950 vapor-x clocks at 1100 core with only 1.148v coming from a 1.125v stock voltage.

Try using Sapphire Trixx modded so you can adjust the voltage yourself.
And by the way, if you are going to mess with bios flashing ditch afterburner. That's a no go with edited bioses.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404381/link-sapphire-trixx-4-40b-modded


----------



## dr.noob

Chopper many thanks for that link. Now i can push my 7850 to 1.4v without software restriction.


----------



## lightbringer

Is there a way to raise VRAM voltage a bit?
Mine's running on 1.5V, Hynix chips, and cant go higher then 1450 without artifacts.

MVDDC 1.5V is 100% stable voltage, no drops during load.


----------



## dr.noob

Yes, use Sapphire modded version or edit your bios by Hex editor and then flash it.

edit: i have looked for my hynix chips on there website and it seems that there are 2 different ones, one for 1.5v and another for 1.6v. So, i wouldn't bother risking it.


----------



## SVATAZARSKY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Looking in your bios it seems that your card is running at 1.188v and not 1.1188v what you told.
> 1.188v should be plenty for a decent overclock. My 7950 vapor-x clocks at 1100 core with only 1.148v coming from a 1.125v stock voltage.
> 
> Try using Sapphire Trixx modded so you can adjust the voltage yourself.
> And by the way, if you are going to mess with bios flashing ditch afterburner. That's a no go with edited bioses.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404381/link-sapphire-trixx-4-40b-modded


I'll try thanks for the help.


----------



## aciusca

I have this card: http://eu.msi.com/product/vga/R7950-Twin-Frozr-3GD5.html.
I need to insert the UEFI GOP into original BIOS.
Can you tell me where I can find a compatible GOP for this graphic card, or instruct me how to do it.

Thank you.


----------



## lightbringer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.noob*
> 
> i have looked for my hynix chips on there website and it seems that there are 2 different ones, one for 1.5v and another for 1.6v. So, i wouldn't bother risking it.


Tyvm,

Thank you!
So flashing to 1.55V shouldnt be much improvement on the clocks, but probably it would risk the chips..


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Tyvm,
> 
> Thank you!
> So flashing to 1.55V shouldnt be much improvement on the clocks, but probably it would risk the chips..


my Hynix ram came sock at 1.55v


----------



## lightbringer

Hm.. And what's the max stable ram clockspeed?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Hm.. And what's the max stable ram clockspeed?


My 7950 vapor-x with hynix comes with a stock 1.5 voltage.
Benched them on 1.63v with 1800 mhz. Coming from stock 1250 mhz.


----------



## lightbringer

wonder if going up to 1.55V would worth the effort?
1450 is a bit low..

checked the OP but didnt see a way MVDDC with bios reflashing.. what did i miss?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> wonder if going up to 1.55V would worth the effort?
> 1450 is a bit low..
> 
> checked the OP but didnt see a way MVDDC with bios reflashing.. what did i miss?


I mentioned this here earlier.

The 7900 cards already have high bandwidth memory, so overclocking the memory doesn't give as much performance increase compared to core clocks.

Here are a few benches I did.

1000 core 1250 mem:


1000 core 1600 mem:


*Gpu score increased by a mere 97 points.*

1200 core 1700 mem:


*Massive increase of 1484 points.*

So I wouldn't bother with overvolting the memory.
If it is only for short benchmark sessions it's okay. But don't expect the vram to last long when you overvolt it all the time.


----------



## Boomstick727

Is it possible to mod the new 290X bioses like the older 79XX bioses?

Would love more control over the voltages if possible on my 290X.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick727*
> 
> Is it possible to mod the new 290X bioses like the older 79XX bioses?
> 
> Would love more control over the voltages if possible on my 290X.


Probably.

Maybe it needs some time for the guys who made the tools to figure the bios out.


----------



## lightbringer

Ok, thanks, then ill leave the ram as it is.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Ok, thanks, then ill leave the ram as it is.


Your welcome.

Sure if you can squeeze out a few hundred extra megahertz on stock ram voltage you have a free boost.
But it saves you the trouble and time to try and find the golden egg.









Clock that core like crazy though.


----------



## Dessix

Feeling guilty for joining just because of this thread.

This stuff is way over my head. I read all 52 pages and realize that I need help.

I have a Powercolor 7950 boost that required me to mod the power limit to 50% in order to eliminate throttling. I just don't like the boost feature and see that it causes me more headaches than good. Can someone help me mod my bios just to eliminate the boost feature?

Tahiti-default.zip 105k .zip file


I have an ASIC of 69.3. Please let me know if you need more info. Like I said, this stuff just isn't making sense to me.

With much appreciation. ,


----------



## micairvas

Hi guys, I really need help. I try to put better bios for mining on XFX 7950 TDJC, but I mess up everything, I also lost my old bios .rom file







. Can somebody give me good stock bios and bios which is good for mining ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> Hi guys, I really need help. I try to put better bios for mining on XFX 7950 TDJC, but I mess up everything, I also lost my old bios .rom file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can somebody give me good stock bios and bios which is good for mining ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!












If you find a stock one make sure you have two back-up copy's of it.

And I don't want to ruin your idea but I advice you to don't bother mining with only one 7950.
Today's coins are so hard to gather.

If you really are interested in mining yourself you'd be better of by buying a decent ASIC miner. Either a dedicated or a card for in a system.

Second possibility is to buy bitcoins yourself when they are cheap(er) and try to make profit.


----------



## micairvas

Ok, can I just get regular bios (non mining one







) which work. I lost all day with changing bios. Tried more than 5 different Bios and neither one working doesnt working fine....

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=XFX&model=HD+7950&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## lightbringer

well this is mine from a gigabyte windforce3 3gb 7950, worth a try..

stock settings are 900/1250 and 1.090V

default.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## micairvas

Now I totally f__ked up my card, with last bios I cant even enter in Windows. After turning computer on, fans on graphic card increasing speed and after 10-15 second I think fan is on 100% and after that my computer just shut down.... Now I cant even try to put another bios, my card do not have dual bios.
Tomorrow I will try to get another card and to put new bios on my XFX 7950. In mean time, if somebody have proper bios for my card which work, please let me know. Thx


----------



## lightbringer

Just get any PCIE graphics card, it'll be okay. Had the same issue back in the days with a 4850.
Tomorrow i'll go hunting for a stock bios for an XFX.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> Now I totally f__ked up my card, with last bios I cant even enter in Windows. After turning computer on, fans on graphic card increasing speed and after 10-15 second I think fan is on 100% and after that my computer just shut down.... Now I cant even try to put another bios, my card do not have dual bios.
> Tomorrow I will try to get another card and to put new bios on my XFX 7950. In mean time, if somebody have proper bios for my card which work, please let me know. Thx


You will find it out.

But I do hope you learned you lesson.
Always make sure you know what you are doing and have a back-up plan, preferably two.









I am lucky to have dual bios.
Same story on the motherboard.


----------



## micairvas

I definitely learned lesson and lesson is: never touch bios again







. I still looking for bios, If somebody can recommended any working bios for my XFX 7950 TDJC please let me know. Thx.


----------



## lightbringer

At first time, i did the same for my 4850..

get any working graphic card, boot up and you can reflash, relax.


----------



## micairvas

I know how to boot and reflash XFX 7950 with another graphic card, but I still dont have BIOS which I can put into graphic. I sent email to XFX and ask them for BIOS, but I still waiting for answer....


----------



## lightbringer

tried these?


----------



## micairvas

I tried most of them, about ten.
I got answer from AMD:
I am very sorry, but we would not be the correct source to receive a BIOS from. You need to contact the manufacturer of your version of the video card. In this case - XFX.

I contacted XFX yesterday, and I still waiting for answer. I really can not believe that is so hard to get simple bios for my card....


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> I definitely learned lesson and lesson is: never touch bios again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I still looking for bios, If somebody can recommended any working bios for my XFX 7950 TDJC please let me know. Thx.


I was more aiming at the lesson of buying a decent card and no more XFX.









If it looks to cheap to be true it mostly is....


----------



## micairvas

I bought this card 5 months ago and price was 255 eur. Not so cheap. XFX was more expensive then Sapphire dualX 7950 which is better card I suppose....


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> I definitely learned lesson and lesson is: never touch bios again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I still looking for bios, If somebody can recommended any working bios for my XFX 7950 TDJC please let me know. Thx.


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=ATI&manufacturer=XFX&model=HD+7950&interface=&memType=&memSize=

Pretty much every single bios is on TPU.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> I bought this card 5 months ago and price was 255 eur. Not so cheap. XFX was more expensive then Sapphire dualX 7950 which is better card I suppose....


Ohh. Maybe prices are different where you live.
I bought my vapor-x about 6 months ago for 289 euro.

Well I don't like XFX personally.
But make it a lesson to look for a card with dual-bios next time then.









I hope you find a compatible bios though. Would be a waste if you can't get it to work anymore.
Good luck.


----------



## micairvas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=ATI&manufacturer=XFX&model=HD+7950&interface=&memType=&memSize=
> 
> Pretty much every single bios is on TPU.


I just tried every single bios for XFX on TPU. There is no proper bios for my graphic card, can I try to put Asus, Sapphire or MSI bios on my card?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> I just tried every single bios for XFX on TPU. There is no proper bios for my graphic card, can I try to put Asus, Sapphire or MSI bios on my card?


Can I ask you how are you are trying it?

Are you using the -f parameter in atiflash?


----------



## micairvas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Can I ask you how are you are trying it?
> 
> Are you using the -f parameter in atiflash?


Yes, I typing in DOS: atiflash -f -newbios -p 0 biosname.rom


----------



## lightbringer

ehm, its atiflash -p 0 bios.rom -f

and 0 is the number of vga in the system (iirc)


----------



## micairvas

I think that I doing everything correct. After finish changing bios process I get notifications that bios is changed correctly.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> I think that I doing everything correct. After finish changing bios process I get notifications that bios is changed correctly.


Hmm. Weird stuff.

I really think you should get your help from XFX.
If you have no other option and no other bios works.... you are screwed.


----------



## micairvas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm. Weird stuff.
> 
> I really think you should get your help from XFX.
> If you have no other option and no other bios works.... you are screwed.


I waiting for their answer almost 2 days.....


----------



## lightbringer

or try to get a bios from an identical card, maybe ask for it on XFX official forum..
not much work to get it and mail over


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> I waiting for their answer almost 2 days.....


That's nothing.
I remember waiting on a answer from company's for like 1.5 weeks.

Good point by lightbringer, hit the forums on their site.


----------



## micairvas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> That's nothing.
> I remember waiting on a answer from company's for like 1.5 weeks.
> 
> Good point by lightbringer, hit the forums on their site.


I dont know which forum to hit. As I know they dont have their forum?
Maybe I should try to find some user from this site who have same card. XFX 7950 TDJC, I dont have other options for now....


----------



## micairvas

I found solution on this thread, Page 30







.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread/290


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> I found solution on this thread, Page 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread/290


----------



## lightbringer

good to hear


----------



## Coldblackice

Why in the world can't I change 2D clocks? The OP mentions something about powerplay going crazy, but what does that mean? And if so, why can we set them lower, but not higher?

I need to set me memory clock the same across the board, across all states -- if I don't, I get hellishly annoying flickering. Surely there must be a way to set 2D clocks, like in RBEdit. Sheesh.


----------



## prescotter

I only suffer from the Flickering you mention when i run MSI Afterburner.

It Turns out MSI Afterburner only scans the default clock speeds and voltages the first time you install.
If you edit your BIOS manually then it will conflict with what MSI Afterburner thinks as default clocks/voltages.

Try to remove MSI Afterburner completely (It will also ask to delete the .cfg/user files, click yes)
Then reinstall MSI Afterburner, it will prompt with a message on first start, to reboot your PC to detect ''stock'' clocks/voltages.

If i dont do that process everytime i mess with my bios, i get that flickering every so often.


----------



## micairvas

I got nice answer from XFX









11/28/2013 8:41:09 AM By [email protected] Type:2
Dear sir

I am sorry that we don't have any bios in hands so we can't send to you.

Also, our site has stopped providing bios.

The only way to update the bios is to RMA.

In my opinion, I suggest you to get a replacement from reseller as it is the quickest way to solve the issue.

Best regards

Wade


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I only suffer from the Flickering you mention when i run MSI Afterburner.
> 
> It Turns out MSI Afterburner only scans the default clock speeds and voltages the first time you install.
> If you edit your BIOS manually then it will conflict with what MSI Afterburner thinks as default clocks/voltages.
> 
> Try to remove MSI Afterburner completely (It will also ask to delete the .cfg/user files, click yes)
> Then reinstall MSI Afterburner, it will prompt with a message on first start, to reboot your PC to detect ''stock'' clocks/voltages.
> 
> If i dont do that process everytime i mess with my bios, i get that flickering every so often.


Thanks. I just uninstalled MSI entirely (and didn't reinstall). I also uninstalled my AMD drivers and CCC, then reinstalled it fresh from scratch (again, without reinstalling MSI AB).

The memory clock appears to be holding static without switching anymore -- however -- now my core clock doesn't switch to its 3D clock!







It just stays "locked" at 500Mhz, no matter what benching program I pull up -- Kombustor, Heaven, etc. Gosh, what a nightmare. I had set my clock states #3 and #0 to be the same 1140core/1675mem, at 1187voltage. But core just won't budge from 500Mhz, which I don't understand at all, as there wasn't even a clock state set for 500Mhz (only state #2 @ 501Mhz).

I'm about to march this stupid card up the craggy side of Mount Doom before casting this infernal thing back down into the pit from whence it came, destroying it once and for all.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> Thanks. I just uninstalled MSI entirely (and didn't reinstall). I also uninstalled my AMD drivers and CCC, then reinstalled it fresh from scratch (again, without reinstalling MSI AB).
> 
> The memory clock appears to be holding static without switching anymore -- however -- now my core clock doesn't switch to its 3D clock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just stays "locked" at 500Mhz, no matter what benching program I pull up -- Kombustor, Heaven, etc. Gosh, what a nightmare. I'm about to march this stupid card up the rocky side of Mordor before casting the infernal thing back down into the pit from whence it came.


Perhaps try this:

1. Uninstall Afterburner -> reboot
2. uninstall gpu drivers -> reboot
3. install gpu drivers -> reboot
4. install Afterburner, open it, let it detect stock settings with a reboot









And you can check if maybe in the Energy/Power saving settings in Windows the GPU is maybe set to some sort of energy saving mode.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Perhaps try this:
> 
> 1. Uninstall Afterburner -> reboot
> 2. uninstall gpu drivers -> reboot
> 3. install gpu drivers -> reboot
> 4. install Afterburner, open it, let it detect stock settings with a reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can check if maybe in the Energy/Power saving settings in Windows the GPU is maybe set to some sort of energy saving mode.


K, I'll give those a go tomorrow.

Out of curiosity -- how is one supposed to pick the "right" values in VBE7 for standalone "TDP (W)"? And then the manual limit range for TDP?

For the TDP (W) that we pick, do we then use that as the "minimum" lower bound, and then multiply it by 150% to get the upper bound?

I just don't understand where the arbitrary TDP value is supposed to come from.

(For reference, I'm using a Sapphire Dual-X 7950, 54.5% ASIC :/ overclockable to 1140/1675Mhz )


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> K, I'll give those a go tomorrow.
> 
> Out of curiosity -- how is one supposed to pick the "right" values in VBE7 for standalone "TDP (W)"? And then the manual limit range for TDP?
> 
> For the TDP (W) that we pick, do we then use that as the "minimum" lower bound, and then multiply it by 150% to get the upper bound?
> 
> I just don't understand where the arbitrary TDP value is supposed to come from.
> 
> (For reference, I'm using a Sapphire Dual-X 7950, 54.5% ASIC :/ overclockable to 1140/1675Mhz )


I beleave the TDP you set is the maximum power draw that is allowed if you dont touch the extra Power Limit % setting.

Example you set the TDP to 250W, and the Power Limit to 50%.
It will be 250W+50%=375W Total Maximum Powerdraw the board will allow.

It basicly shows what the TDP limit will be without adding any power limit in CCC/MSI AB,
and the maximum limit is with +50% Power limit applied.

So essentialy if you set the TDP high enough, you wont even need to adjust the Power Limit in CCC/MSI Afterburner.


----------



## micairvas

I need information. Does somebody use R9-280X-TDFD for LTC mining. In my country I can found only this card on stock, all other graphic card are sold.


----------



## prescotter

Well a 280x is basicly a 7970Ghz edition, so you might be able to find some results on that.


----------



## micairvas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Well a 280x is basicly a 7970Ghz edition, so you might be able to find some results on that.


I know that those two card are basically the same. But most important thing is cooling system on card.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I beleave the TDP you set is the maximum power draw that is allowed if you dont touch the extra Power Limit % setting.
> 
> Example you set the TDP to 250W, and the Power Limit to 50%.
> It will be 250W+50%=375W Total Maximum Powerdraw the board will allow.
> 
> It basicly shows what the TDP limit will be without adding any power limit in CCC/MSI AB,
> and the maximum limit is with +50% Power limit applied.
> 
> So essentialy if you set the TDP high enough, you wont even need to adjust the Power Limit in CCC/MSI Afterburner.


Gotcha, thanks. Two minor questions on that, if you don't mind:

1.) How does one then pick a "correct" TDP value to set? With voltages, one can adjust them bit by bit in OC software, till finding just the right voltage for an OC. But with TDP, it seems you can't do this in OC software (other than messing around with Power Limit %age).

I just don't get why there's even a TDP variable to adjust in the first place -- isn't it basically the same as a person setting their voltages?

2.) What happens if someone just "guesses" and sets a really high TDP? Like, what would happen if someone set their TDP value at 300W? Does that mean the card would constantly be pulling 300W's of power through it?

And I'm a bit fuzzy on the purpose of the the "minimum" TDP value. What's the point of that? And in the OP's guide, it seems that he sets the minimum at the same value as the TDP. I don't understand what the minimum is even for.

(side-question: ...but at the same time, the OP doesn't set the minimum value at exactly the same as the TDP value -- he set it +2 above the set TDP, which doesn't seem to make sense...? Why not set it exactly the same? And further, why set a "minimum" value +2 above the default TDP value?)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micairvas*
> 
> I need information. Does somebody use R9-280X-TDFD for LTC mining. In my country I can found only this card on stock, all other graphic card are sold.


Honetly I would either wait for others to come in stock or buy in another country.

Get either one of those if you do want to get the 280X.

Sapphire R9 280X Toxix // review
Sapphire R9 280X Vapor-X // review
Asus R9 280X DC2T // review

My vote goes to the Toxic. Best 280X so far.


----------



## Coldblackice

How are we supposed to pick a good/correct/right TDP? Is it just randomly picking a value and seeing if it works for you?


----------



## lightbringer

Guys under Boinc 100% load, are these values okay at 1200/1450?
Temperatures and VDDC are showing the max.
I guess its all fine, since there are factory stock 1.25V cards out there, but want to know your oppinions









boinc.jpg 520k .jpg file


----------



## Supranium

Successfully moded and flashed my vtx3d 280x with VBE and UEFI patch!
Well done developers! Great work! Thank you.


----------



## TheRacerMaster

Anyone know how to mod memory voltages in the vBIOS? My Dual-X 7970 needs 1.6v on the RAM for 1575. I'd like to edit this in the BIOS.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> Gotcha, thanks. Two minor questions on that, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1.) How does one then pick a "correct" TDP value to set? With voltages, one can adjust them bit by bit in OC software, till finding just the right voltage for an OC. But with TDP, it seems you can't do this in OC software (other than messing around with Power Limit %age).
> 
> I just don't get why there's even a TDP variable to adjust in the first place -- isn't it basically the same as a person setting their voltages?
> 
> 2.) What happens if someone just "guesses" and sets a really high TDP? Like, what would happen if someone set their TDP value at 300W? Does that mean the card would constantly be pulling 300W's of power through it?
> 
> And I'm a bit fuzzy on the purpose of the the "minimum" TDP value. What's the point of that? And in the OP's guide, it seems that he sets the minimum at the same value as the TDP. I don't understand what the minimum is even for.
> 
> (side-question: ...but at the same time, the OP doesn't set the minimum value at exactly the same as the TDP value -- he set it +2 above the set TDP, which doesn't seem to make sense...? Why not set it exactly the same? And further, why set a "minimum" value +2 above the default TDP value?)


1. I think there is no ''correct'' value, if you plan to Overclock your card with a high voltage, you must either have a high TDP, or a High % Power limit. In the end it just needs to be that the TDP+Power Limit is higher then the Wattage your card uses on your maximum overclock. Or else it could result into throttling.

2. Setting the TDP to 300W doesnt make it use 300W constant, it just means without any Power Limit set, the Max TDP will be 300W before it starts throttling.

3. I think the Minimum TDP Value is the value that is used, when the Power Limit is on -20% or -50%.
If you manually edit that Value, example 300W TDP, 300W Minimum then with the Power Limit set to 0%, the Max used is 300W.

By manually setting the minimum TDP higher, you actually lose the ability to ''Safe Power/Run cooler on old games" by setting the Power Limit a negative %.
i think setting the power limit do a negative value wont work after you set the Minimum TDP to high

I think the minum value is used when setting the Power Limit slider all the way to the ''left''.
So by making the minimum the same as the TDP value you essentialy ''SHIFT'' the working of the Power Limit slider.

But in the end this could all be wrong, this are just my own interpretations of the value's etc.

I didnt manually set the Minimum and Maximum TDP. I just set the Power limit to 50% and the TDP set to 250W.
Giving me a maximum Power Draw of 250W + 50% = 375W Power Draw.
Perhaps i need to go higher when i apply higher Core Voltage, but so far it works perfectly.

When i play some older games like Counter-Strike Source i set the power limit to -30% and see my GPU Temprature are very low.


----------



## robnitro

Ahh crap, multimon clocks come on (0.95v /603 mhz/ whatever mem you set OD to-or 1250) when you run above 60hz. Just got a monitor that can do 75hz, and this is what I discovered.

Unfortunately, even though I know how to hex edit and have done so to prevent 3d voltage in multimon past 1250 set in OD, I can't for the life of me find where the heck is the multimon clock!?!? 603 mhz, ok... but can't find 600,601,602,603...
(reverse hex, remember).

Anyone figure out how to change multimon clocks and voltages?

603 mhz is too much anyway, and such a waste of power (300/300 I use for 2d, is <5w, 603/xxxx is 15 watts!)


----------



## Algy

hi, I have a gigabyte 280x which is voltage locked and I wanted to try this tool (vbe7) to modifed the voltage at least.
the problem is the vrm is unknown, so the voltage that I can pick from a table is 1.2v max which is the stock voltage. is there anyway to increase this voltage?


----------



## crun

hey, can you undervolt it though? i would love to reduce power consumption/heat on my r9 280x gigabyte windforce 3 rev. 1

which bios should I get for this model? i thought it was a hardware-lock


----------



## punkrocker

Is there already a modded 0.962-Volt-F43-BIOS for Gigabyte's 7950? I only saw 1.113 V (from robnitro) and 1.090 V (official BIOS from Gigabyte).


----------



## prescotter

If you download VBE7 then you only have to change the voltage of that bios that you either downloaded from internet or backup yourself from gpu-z.
Then flash it to the card


----------



## Dripac

How i can change memory latency on my Gigabyte 7970 . That have me for LTC mining ..
This is my card with referent pcb :

Code:



Code:


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4102#ov


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dripac*
> 
> How i can change memory latency on my Gigabyte 7970 . That have me for LTC mining ..
> This is my card with referent pcb :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4102#ov


Ehm, I don't think you can..
Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Dripac

I would not know because I know I would not have asked here


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dripac*
> 
> I would not know because I know I would not have asked here


i wouldnt mind knowing also if you can change memory latency thats stoping me from trying the bios that people say gets them 700khash at stock.


----------



## Dripac

I dont understand what you want to say . Pls explane me that a little better tnx a lot .


----------



## mgoldfinger

good day,

have been reading up on this thread. Lots of great info here!

I intend to flash my XFX HD7950 Double Dissipation (FX-795A-TDFC). I do believe it is the version with a non-ref PCB. Bios switch is also missing. I do have two of these cards, so will flash only one to start with.

As a tool to mod the bios I intend to use VBE7. My goal is to undervolt and remove boost. Haven't checked my ASIC values yet, but the target is to run V1.080, @ GPU/MEM 1050/1250. I will use my own cards bios as a basis. I do think ASIC is somewhat different between the two cards, given that one runs at a lower stock voltage than the other.

Some questions though:
- Can you, or can you not flash a non-ref PCB card using VBE7?

- Do I need to adjust the checksum after modding the BIOS, or will VBE7 take care of this? I understand that, in case of XFX cards, you have to put the checksum of the original bios back? Or did I interpret this wrong?

- is it possible to adjust the GPU/MEM clocks after flashing, with (e.g.) TRIXX? Is this even at all advisable? Reason being is that I am still playing around a bit with GPU/MEM settings for scrypt mining purposes. Having to re-flash the bios all the time to do this would be rather cumbersome

- Alternatively, I just want to remove boost and unlock voltage, so I can freely adjust settings in TRIXX. Not sure though if this is possible using VBE7, or even possible at all?

Any help would be much appreciated!

A slightly related question: I am using CGMINER for mining. I do get issues related to what CGMINER calls 'Max buffer memory', or 'thread concurrency'. Somehow limited to about 512mb for my setup. Not sure this is a problem with the cards though?


----------



## Algy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> hi, I have a gigabyte 280x which is voltage locked and I wanted to try this tool (vbe7) to modifed the voltage at least.
> the problem is the vrm is unknown, so the voltage that I can pick from a table is 1.2v max which is the stock voltage. is there anyway to increase this voltage?


anyone for help?


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgoldfinger*
> 
> good day,
> 
> have been reading up on this thread. Lots of great info here!
> 
> I intend to flash my XFX HD7950 Double Dissipation (FX-795A-TDFC). I do believe it is the version with a non-ref PCB. Bios switch is also missing. I do have two of these cards, so will flash only one to start with.
> 
> As a tool to mod the bios I intend to use VBE7. My goal is to undervolt and remove boost. Haven't checked my ASIC values yet, but the target is to run V1.080, @ GPU/MEM 1050/1250. I will use my own cards bios as a basis. I do think ASIC is somewhat different between the two cards, given that one runs at a lower stock voltage than the other.
> 
> Some questions though:
> - Can you, or can you not flash a non-ref PCB card using VBE7?
> 
> - Do I need to adjust the checksum after modding the BIOS, or will VBE7 take care of this? I understand that, in case of XFX cards, you have to put the checksum of the original bios back? Or did I interpret this wrong?
> 
> - is it possible to adjust the GPU/MEM clocks after flashing, with (e.g.) TRIXX? Is this even at all advisable? Reason being is that I am still playing around a bit with GPU/MEM settings for scrypt mining purposes. Having to re-flash the bios all the time to do this would be rather cumbersome
> 
> - Alternatively, I just want to remove boost and unlock voltage, so I can freely adjust settings in TRIXX. Not sure though if this is possible using VBE7, or even possible at all?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> A slightly related question: I am using CGMINER for mining. I do get issues related to what CGMINER calls 'Max buffer memory', or 'thread concurrency'. Somehow limited to about 512mb for my setup. Not sure this is a problem with the cards though?


I beleave its possible to edit Non-Refence BIOS's but i dont know if it fixxes the checksum, it probably doesnt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Algy*
> 
> anyone for help?


Perhaps you can set a higher voltage with Radeon HD 7000 BIOS Editor v0.42.zip 1399k .zip file in the first post.
It works different then VBE7 by adjusting the VRM Signal.


----------



## mgoldfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I beleave its possible to edit Non-Refence BIOS's but i dont know if it fixxes the checksum, it probably doesnt..


strugeling a little bit with adjusting to the correct checksum. Do you know if there is a guide available somewhere?


----------



## prescotter

I have no experience with fixing the Bios Checksum, in the first page of this thread there is a paragraph written about how to correct your checksum after manually edititing your BIOS with a Hex Editor


----------



## mgoldfinger

flashed my cards succesfully using VBE7

running stable GPU/MEM 1080/1450 at 1.090V

temp drop is massive. Will see how far i can push my GPU/MEM in the coming days, at 1.090V


----------



## mgoldfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i wouldnt mind knowing also if you can change memory latency thats stoping me from trying the bios that people say gets them 700khash at stock.


low thread concurrency in CGMINER?

having trouble myslef there. TC at 8192, Intensity 13 max (bit of a bummer)


----------



## compiled

I'm completely lost.
I have a MSI TF3 and was wondering where to find the proper 7970 bios (i have the 7970 PCB). I've tried a couple from techpowerup that either don't post or don't flash (subversion missmatch).

Could anyone help me out? I'm getting bad khash with cgminer and there is nothing I can do to tweak the config anymore.


----------



## lucky88shp

Hello,

So I just recently upgraded my rig and finally have time to play with my MSI TF3 7950....

Setting 1 => 1100/1500 +20 power, VDDC 1188(stock)
Setting 2 => 1100/1250 +20 power VDDC 1188(stock)

Crysis 3: VERY HIGH, 16xAF, FXAA, VSync ON @1680x1050

AMD driver: 13.11 beta (latest as of 12/03)

I wsa testing the above settings in Crysis 3. But that game keeps on freezing after a few mins with both settings. Now I am using a full tower case(NZXT Phantom 630) with great air flow and I changed the TIM on the GPU....my temps are @ 70C core and ~65C VRM's, which I believe are great temps. So is there anyone who tested Crysis 3 stable with setting close to mine?
I tested in Unigine Valley @ Extreme HD setting and its stable with temps around ~70C...but I noticed the GPU usage in Valley is 95-98%, while it is @ 99% pretty much constantly in Crysis 3....Thanks!


----------



## robnitro

Its not a good stability test to look for artifacts.

OCCT 4.3,
480x480 , dx11/10, error checking on, shaders 7, fps limit 0
That works well to find errors on my 7950.
Higher or lower res takes longer or just freezes.

BTW my 1.0 card with f43 needs 1.188 v to do 1100.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Its not a good stability test to look for artifacts.
> 
> OCCT 4.3,
> 480x480 , dx11/10, error checking on, shaders 7, fps limit 0
> That works well to find errors on my 7950.
> Higher or lower res takes longer or just freezes.
> 
> BTW my 1.0 card with f43 needs 1.188 v to do 1100.


Sorry, I meant 1188 for VDDC....what is your memory clock at?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> So I just recently upgraded my rig and finally have time to play with my MSI TF3 7950....
> 
> Setting 1 => 1100/1500 +20 power, VDDC 1188(stock)
> Setting 2 => 1100/1250 +20 power VDDC 1188(stock)
> 
> Crysis 3: VERY HIGH, 16xAF, FXAA, VSync ON @1680x1050
> 
> AMD driver: 13.11 beta (latest as of 12/03)
> 
> I wsa testing the above settings in Crysis 3. But that game keeps on freezing after a few mins with both settings. Now I am using a full tower case(NZXT Phantom 630) with great air flow and I changed the TIM on the GPU....my temps are @ 70C core and ~65C VRM's, which I believe are great temps. So is there anyone who tested Crysis 3 stable with setting close to mine?
> I tested in Unigine Valley @ Extreme HD setting and its stable with temps around ~70C...but I noticed the GPU usage in Valley is 95-98%, while it is @ 99% pretty much constantly in Crysis 3....Thanks!


my 7950 vapor-x works like a charm..
1100/1500 with 1.162v

Try upping the voltage some more or lower the mem click. Which ram does your card had? Mine has hynix and will clock 1800 with 1.65v


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> my 7950 vapor-x works like a charm..
> 1100/1500 with 1.162v
> 
> Try upping the voltage some more or lower the mem click. Which ram does your card had? Mine has hynix and will clock 1800 with 1.65v


Mine has Elpida and I upped the VDDC = 1.20V and MVDDC = 1.60V to stabilize @ 1050/1500....My card is really power hungry! My ASIC quality is 57.4%...what's your ASIC score?


----------



## robnitro

I used to run 1700 and 1650 with hynix at 1.5v.
Now I run 1600, because 1601 and up runs a higher clock for multimon which sucks juice. (stupid way that amd does multimon).

Try OCCT to do your max clock.. let it run a bit hotter than normal. (480x480, shader 7, error check on, fps limit 0, dx11or10)
Then you can be sure it will never give problems!!!
I've had it stable in games 1100 core at 1.13v only to cause a random error one day or freeze. OCCT showed me that the card really was on the edge.

I never overclock for ideal conditions, I overclock for the worst conditions... I have a 4.5 ghz HTPC /server that is on 24/7... overclocked yet never a problem even when its working hard on encoding videos/movies!


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> I used to run 1700 and 1650 with hynix at 1.5v.
> Now I run 1600, because 1601 and up runs a higher clock for multimon which sucks juice. (stupid way that amd does multimon).
> 
> Try OCCT to do your max clock.. let it run a bit hotter than normal. (480x480, shader 7, error check on, fps limit 0, dx11or10)
> Then you can be sure it will never give problems!!!
> I've had it stable in games 1100 core at 1.13v only to cause a random error one day or freeze. OCCT showed me that the card really was on the edge.
> 
> I never overclock for ideal conditions, I overclock for the worst conditions... I have a 4.5 ghz HTPC /server that is on 24/7... overclocked yet never a problem even when its working hard on encoding videos/movies!


Yup, I used OCCT with those settings, and ran a 20min test. I had 1 error, but I believe that might just be a discrepancy, it could be just a mistake. Like I mentioned in the previous post that Crysis 3 was the game I was using to benchmark and it kept on crashing after a little while and then I used OCCT and it crashed immediately! So I knew my card was not stable at all. Now its good I believe @ 1050/1500-1.20v/1.60v....the bad part is anything after 1050 core, I have to probably bump the VCore all the way 1.30V+ since I tried upto 1.275 and still crashed/saw errors in OCCT in <5mins! I just don't wanna use too much power and reduce the life of my card...heat is not a problem as my card never goes past 75C on Auto...I also just tested on Metro 2033 and played the game for about 45mins with no crashes/problems....
BTW, what's your ASIC score?

EDIT: After some further testing, I had to settle with 1050/1400-1.20v/1.613v for complete stability for now....


----------



## robnitro

1 error is 1 error. nuff said.
If you ran intelburnintest or prime95 on your oc'ed cpu and got one error, would you be satisfied?
I know plenty who accept that as ok...
But do it again and see... give it time.. if it errors again, dude, it's going to cause problems in the long term.

I have had people argue that occt is a bunk test, but so far I haven't found any other test that actually compares frames...
furmark is bs, games are bs, everything up to interpretation

OCCT gpu is the intelburnintest/prime95 of gpu's

Also as someone else posted, memory speed doesn't do much for radeon 79xx
I was doing my tests with stock memory to make sure the core is stable.

Now if you had a crappy nvidia with asymetrical memory interface, yes oc that sucker.

NVIDIA ftl btw.. no game uses physx for anything realistic besides banners and capes (lol, batman).
F U NVIDIA also for your stupid ridiculous pricing... NVIDIA has become the APPLE of video cards.... took the crown from AMD and Matrox, - they used to be the underdog.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> 1 error is 1 error. nuff said.
> If you ran intelburnintest or prime95 on your oc'ed cpu and got one error, would you be satisfied?
> I know plenty who accept that as ok...
> But do it again and see... give it time.. if it errors again, dude, it's going to cause problems in the long term.
> 
> I have had people argue that occt is a bunk test, but so far I haven't found any other test that actually compares frames...
> furmark is bs, games are bs, everything up to interpretation
> 
> OCCT gpu is the intelburnintest/prime95 of gpu's
> 
> Also as someone else posted, memory speed doesn't do much for radeon 79xx
> I was doing my tests with stock memory to make sure the core is stable.
> 
> Now if you had a crappy nvidia with asymetrical memory interface, yes oc that sucker.
> 
> NVIDIA ftl btw.. no game uses physx for anything realistic besides banners and capes (lol, batman).
> F U NVIDIA also for your stupid ridiculous pricing... NVIDIA has become the APPLE of video cards.... took the crown from AMD and Matrox, - they used to be the underdog.


I agree with you 100% on everything you said...including the NVidia rant!








I did do further tweaking and settled with 1050/1400 - 1.20V/1.613V (passed 20min OCCT test)
I think I will keep my current settings...might try to bump the voltage and see if I can get a higher core clock maybe later...but man if I had a waterblock, I would just bump the VDDC to 1.3V!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Mine has Elpida and I upped the VDDC = 1.20V and MVDDC = 1.60V to stabilize @ 1050/1500....My card is really power hungry! My ASIC quality is 57.4%...what's your ASIC score?


My asic is 68.8%.

Surely the ram will clock higher, nut the gains are minimal.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> My asic is 68.8%.
> 
> Surely the ram will clock higher, nut the gains are minimal.


I realized that the problem is probably my bios....Even after setting the core voltage to 1.25V, when I run OCCT, it only jumps to ~1.22V for the first 2 secs and then drops down to ~1.165V and never goes higher! Even after selecting "Force constant voltage" setting in MSI AB, it makes no difference!
But then again, during actual gaming, the voltage does go higher....its only in OCCT that the voltage stays low


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I realized that the problem is probably my bios....Even after setting the core voltage to 1.25V, when I run OCCT, it only jumps to ~1.22V for the first 2 secs and then drops down to ~1.165V and never goes higher! Even after selecting "Force constant voltage" setting in MSI AB, it makes no difference!
> But then again, during actual gaming, the voltage does go higher....its only in OCCT that the voltage stays low


Looks like throtling to me.
How are the temps when the voltage drops?

Also do you have set the power limit to +20?


----------



## robnitro

vdroop...
see how much it drops when you ran 1.2... 1.12 i bet...
up to .1 v vdroop at high high load like occt is normal


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> vdroop...
> see how much it drops when you ran 1.2... 1.12 i bet...
> up to .1 v vdroop at high high load like occt is normal


Yup! That is precisely correct!
At 1.20V @ 1050Mhz core, it runs @ 1.127V during OCCT...So what is the solution?!
On the other hand, in actual games(Crysis 3, Metro 2033, Sleeping Dogs, Valley, Heaven) benchmarks, the core voltage is around ~1.155V - 1.170V....so it sounds like OCCT is a bit impractical for testing.
Does your cards' voltage droop that much?


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Looks like throtling to me.
> How are the temps when the voltage drops?
> 
> Also do you have set the power limit to +20?


Throttling would be the actuall core speed jumping/inconsistent....but this is basically vdroop like robnitro said...
Temps: Core = 71C VRM1 = 88C VRM2 = 73C


----------



## robnitro

Yep same vdroop... meanwhile my 2500k @4.6 ghz only drops like .05 under load.

No idea how to fix that... w cpus the mobo bios has llc adjustments to limit droop.

You see in real life, like games it doesn't drop as hard.

OCCT is the best test though because for example, some parts of crysis etc will load a lot for a split second, that vdroop will cause you to crash.
Remember your 1.18 v wasnt good enough in SOME games?

That's the the thing, I don't OC for points, I OC for reliable power.
Just like my car, I tuned it to be able to do 100% with NO problems. No "dyno queen" that blows up after a few hard runs...
(90 hp/155 ft lbs 1.9L 4 cyl TDI diesel, @ 180hp/330 ft lbs.. the extreme guys do approx. 240 hp/380 ft lbs)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Throttling would be the actuall core speed jumping/inconsistent....but this is basically vdroop like robnitro said...
> Temps: Core = 71C VRM1 = 88C VRM2 = 73C


For daily use i would try to keep the vrm's under 80c if i were you


----------



## robnitro

He's using occt to test stability.
The VRM's are at their hottest in that torture test.
Normal games don't even close to using 20+ amps constant (240+ watts).
I get around him with VRM in occt, but in games, 55 or so.

Also, if you can run a v1 non boost bios (like gigabyte f43 f2 or f21) you see that VRM1 isnt so high, instead you get 75/75 instead of 88, dont know why?


----------



## CyberWolf575

Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file
Hi, so I have a Saphire 7950 Boost, and my gpu constantly jumps around in games from 501mz-925 and never stays the same. It is really annoying as it makes my games stutter and fps drop. I was wondering if there is a way to fix this in the bios? How could I force it to stay at it's highest value at all times. I know this card can overclock well, but this constant clock jumping is killing me. Temps are fine, they have never reached higher than 74.
This ONLY happens when the gpu reaches 99-100% usage. If it is even at 95% usage, the clocks are always at its highest, the SECOND it reaches 99-100% usage and the gpu clocks drop causing my fps to drop like crazy.


----------



## robnitro

cyberwolf-9001087-10001144.zip 41k .zip file
I'm not sure what bios you are running but I did notice a "feature" of the boost bios (in my case gigabyte fz1- works without killing hdmi out).

It will go down to UVD speeds, when the VRMs get too hot or when you exceed the powertune limits.

Your stock bios should be opened by VBE7 and modified.
Stock is 850 at 1.125v !!
and 950 at 1.25v!!!

I made a crude one, not knowing what is the max stability you can get... just a general one that works on MOST cards but really you have to test stability and change these clocks:

I set 1000 mhz boost state at 1144v
and 900 mhz for the first step down at 1087

I also changed the default powertune limit of 167 watts to 188 watts. I like the number 8, haha.

Anyway, try this, if its good, you can tweak it more using your favorite testing utility. As you see above I prefer OCCT.. but I can't force your hand.


----------



## CyberWolf575

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> cyberwolf-9001087-10001144.zip 41k .zip file
> I'm not sure what bios you are running but I did notice a "feature" of the boost bios (in my case gigabyte fz1- works without killing hdmi out).
> 
> It will go down to UVD speeds, when the VRMs get too hot or when you exceed the powertune limits.
> 
> Your stock bios should be opened by VBE7 and modified.
> Stock is 850 at 1.125v !!
> and 950 at 1.25v!!!
> 
> I made a crude one, not knowing what is the max stability you can get... just a general one that works on MOST cards but really you have to test stability and change these clocks:
> 
> I set 1000 mhz boost state at 1144v
> and 900 mhz for the first step down at 1087
> 
> I also changed the default powertune limit of 167 watts to 188 watts. I like the number 8, haha.
> 
> Anyway, try this, if its good, you can tweak it more using your favorite testing utility. As you see above I prefer OCCT.. but I can't force your hand.


Thank you so much, I will try this out! Hopefully the annoying throttling will stop.


----------



## Coldblackice

I still don't get the difference between upping voltage vs. upping TDP --

When do you change one over the other? What's the difference between them (and their purpose)?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> I still don't get the difference between upping voltage vs. upping TDP --
> 
> When do you change one over the other? What's the difference between them (and their purpose)?


TDP means Thermal Design Power. It is a given number in watts that a specific cooling is designed for to dissipate.
If a cpu or gpu draws more watts then the TDP limit it will throttle or lower the voltage to stay below the TDP.

TDP

So If you up the voltage so the wattage is higher then the TDP you need to raise the TDP for the card to run on its high clock all the time.

Hope this helps a bit.
Sorry If I am not completely clear. I need some shuteye.

Good night y'all.


----------



## MrHanky

Hey all,

I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me with my Gigabyte 7970 OC Rev 2.1 Bios!

I've managed to use 'VBE' but I can only select specific voltages (1050mV, 1110mV, 1170mV etc.)

Card is unstable @ 1050mV, 1020MHz/1250Mem but stable at 1110mV - I would like to have full voltage control in software via Trixx or afterburner if possible to undervolt as much as possible to control heat/power consumption for LTC mining.

I saw some earlier comments that suggest it is possible to unlock the software voltage control on these locked cards? Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!

Gigabyte-Tahiti.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## Laky Lait

Hey,

i saw your post about a 7950 vapor-x bios moded, i have one problem, the voltage is pretty damn locked, tried with 10 bios or more of other models for the same chip but they are all useless.

I got the power limit to 50% but am still not able to push the core and the vram above 1133/1500 mhz cuz the card needs more voltage to get there.

Mi ASIC score is 69.9%, it´s the 2 -8 pin connectors version, elpida vram i guess

p/n: 299-2E210-104SA

s/n: A132900011549

¿Can you help me with a moded bios for this card with unlocked voltage control?. i would really aprecciate it.

Merry christmas BTW.


----------



## vegavermouth

hi everybody,

im new in this forums. i have a HIS 7950 Iceq Boost on stock bios.
it got artifacts if i overclock the gpu clock over 1075 mhz even with more voltage currently on 1200mV. im on stock memory clock speed also and if i do a benchmark on gputool in the afterburner i saw that the gpu usage is unstable around 90 then jump to 98% the fps also drop and jump. the temp around 70-77 if i do hard gaming, pretty hot btw because i live in indonesia which the weather hot indeed.

my card asic is 60,4%
i heard if the boost function can be disabled it can make the card at least stable.
can someone modify my stock bios? i wonder how my card will goes with modified bios. or undervolt it maybe the voltage are quite high.

vermouth.zip 106k .zip file


will be appreciate if someone can help me and im sorry for my poor english btw


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegavermouth*
> 
> hi everybody,
> 
> im new in this forums. i have a HIS 7950 Iceq Boost on stock bios.
> it got artifacts if i overclock the gpu clock over 1075 mhz even with more voltage currently on 1200mV. im on stock memory clock speed also and if i do a benchmark on gputool in the afterburner i saw that the gpu usage is unstable around 90 then jump to 98% the fps also drop and jump. the temp around 70-77 if i do hard gaming, pretty hot btw because i live in indonesia which the weather hot indeed.
> 
> my card asic is 60,4%
> i heard if the boost function can be disabled it can make the card at least stable.
> can someone modify my stock bios? i wonder how my card will goes with modified bios.
> 
> vermouth.zip 106k .zip file
> 
> 
> will be appreciate if someone can help me and im sorry for my poor english btw


hello and welcome to OCN.net. May i know which benchmark tool you are using? try lowering your gpu clock. If you have artifacts on 1075, try lowering to lets say 1070 using stock voltage..... use 3dmark 11 or 3dmark 2013 for benchmarking. or unique heaven. dont use furmark...... if you dont experience artificacts at 1070, then increase again to 1075 using stock voltage.

click on my sig how to put your rig in your sig.

Make sure that when you are overclocking, disable ULPS. and try increasing the power limit to 20%. dont start modifying your vbios yet..... try to find a sweet spot first. if you cant past 1100, that could be your limit. OC'ing gpu is a silicone lottery. Some might reach 1300, some cannot even past 1050. Fill up as well your sig rig so people will be easily check your rig.


----------



## vegavermouth

Thank you before. i use gpu tool at the moment.
what is the different between those benchmarking tools?
ok i will try downclock to 1070, i'll report it later.

ok i just made the sig rig thanks for the advice i dont know sig rig function before









i already disable the ulps and 20% power limit.
alright i will try it, thanks appreciate your help


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegavermouth*
> 
> Thank you before. i use gpu tool at the moment.
> what is the different between those benchmarking tools?
> ok i will try downclock to 1070, i'll report it later.
> 
> ok i just made the sig rig thanks for the advice i dont know sig rig function before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already disable the ulps and 20% power limit.
> alright i will try it, thanks appreciate your help


Hi,

Welcome to the forum









Can you tell me what you use to adjust the voltage? You said you tried 1200mv already.
Also what do you use to readout the current voltage? Might just as well be that you can't change the voltage through software.

Did you give gpu-z a spin already? That's a proper tool to readout gpu data.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegavermouth*
> 
> Thank you before. i use gpu tool at the moment.
> what is the different between those benchmarking tools?
> ok i will try downclock to 1070, i'll report it later.
> 
> ok i just made the sig rig thanks for the advice i dont know sig rig function before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already disable the ulps and 20% power limit.
> alright i will try it, thanks appreciate your help


there has been reports that furmark destroy GPU's. although not all but some. Use furmark only when you want to measure power draw. 3dmark is famous in benchmarking and it really stress out both your CPU and GPU. although unique heaven is also a good benchmarking tool. I use 3dmark 2013 and i really hear my cards are screaming.... lol.....

i do hope you bought the 3dmark 2013 on steam the other day. but never the less, there is a free version. only difference is that you cant individually test them. and you have to wait for the 3 stress test to finish including demo. but its a good stress test.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> there has been reports that furmark destroy GPU's. although not all but some. Use furmark only when you want to measure power draw. 3dmark is famous in benchmarking and it really stress out both your CPU and GPU. although unique heaven is also a good benchmarking tool. I use 3dmark 2013 and i really hear my cards are screaming.... lol.....
> 
> i do hope you bought the 3dmark 2013 on steam the other day. but never the less, there is a free version. only difference is that you cant individually test them. and you have to wait for the 3 stress test to finish including demo. but its a good stress test.


It\s best to loop tests to stress out the system properly.
Like say do 10 runs of a test, 3dmark or unigene


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

http://www.overclock.net/t/1453841/is-this-card-indeed-voltage-locked

I want to do this... I am scared...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1453841/is-this-card-indeed-voltage-locked
> 
> I want to do this... I am scared...


Could you be more specific?

You have a 7970 and stock voltage is 1.175?
You want to overclock to 1150? And it needs 1.250v to be stable, and it is stable when you set that voltage?

What exactly are you scared off?
Did you monitor the cards data with gpu-z?

Give me some more info if you want help.


----------



## vegavermouth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what you use to adjust the voltage? You said you tried 1200mv already.
> Also what do you use to readout the current voltage? Might just as well be that you can't change the voltage through software.
> 
> Did you give gpu-z a spin already? That's a proper tool to readout gpu data.


Hi
thank you









i use the msi afterburner to change the voltage. yes i do use the gpu-z to read the current voltage








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> there has been reports that furmark destroy GPU's. although not all but some. Use furmark only when you want to measure power draw. 3dmark is famous in benchmarking and it really stress out both your CPU and GPU. although unique heaven is also a good benchmarking tool. I use 3dmark 2013 and i really hear my cards are screaming.... lol.....
> 
> i do hope you bought the 3dmark 2013 on steam the other day. but never the less, there is a free version. only difference is that you cant individually test them. and you have to wait for the 3 stress test to finish including demo. but its a good stress test.


wooa i didnt know about that. ok few hours ago i do uninstall and reinstall my current driver using ddu and i passed the 3dmark 11 basic edition with 1100mhz without any problems and i played f1 2013 without any problems too.









i do undervolt my card from 1250mV to 1200mV with 20% Power Limit because i think 1250mV are too high for 1100mhz and my card become 85 degrees with that voltage on 100% fan speed. But sometimes when im playing a game my pc freezing and black screen, i just heard the sound of the game, sometimes its back to the windows sometimes not so i must reboot the pc but it randomly happen sometimes when i open the game or sometimes after few hours i playing a game. But today i dont see anything of it, but im still curious i will do some gaming test is it going to freeze or not.









depend on my freezing problems, is the voltage affect it? should i increase it? or just the power limit? if the voltage affect it, can my bios modified little bit so maybe it can run on lower voltages? i see many peoples modified their bios to run it with lower voltage and stable but i dont have any idea how to do it.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Could you be more specific?
> 
> You have a 7970 and stock voltage is 1.175?
> You want to overclock to 1150? And it needs 1.250v to be stable, and it is stable when you set that voltage?
> 
> What exactly are you scared off?
> Did you monitor the cards data with gpu-z?
> 
> Give me some more info if you want help.


Definitely, I can overclock to 1150 and it does need 1.250v to be stable.

GPU-z or any other program does not read the 1.250v and says it is 1.175v, however, if I put the voltage at 1.175v the overclock becomes unstable.

Basically, programs will not read the voltage I set in MSI-AB, but the overclock only operates when I do set the voltage. I assume it's unlocked but then I don't understand why gpu-z shows other peoples unlocked voltages and mine shows as being locked


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Hey if any of you have a 7970 HIS video card please send me a message!
I'm going to re-read a few times and think about this








68.9% ASIC Quality on my card but I do hit awesome clocks when OC'ing and since card is under water I want to get the best use out of it without degrading. I run at stock even when playing games







just OC for bench and tests


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

After reading and trying I am still a bit confused on whether to flash or not
GPU-Z reads my card as 68.9% asic
I load Radeon HD Bios editor and enter information. It reads 139vrm 1170mv,
Clicking the + I get the voltages table: reads VID: 1170 mV: signal 139, ASIC: 76,1%

I open my bios in vbe7, I get invalid checksum( I have been informed vbe7 self corrects this issue, gpu-z saving a 128kb file upon the original 125kb)

Under powerplay:
#4 300core 150memory vddc 850
#5 501core 1375memory vddc 950
#0 925core 1375memory vddc 1170

I understand #4 is the powersaving mode and #0 is the full speed of card.

This is where I get confused, do I follow the vrm signal or the asic quality, because If I follow the vrm signal the roms in the thread lead me to:

1.174v 139vrm signal 55% ASIC (which is a lower asic quality at almost same voltage and same vrm signal)
1050core/1500memory unc1050.rom ( confused because I will be doing all this edit to run card at how it runs on my MSI-AB preset 1)

Do I have a card where I just should not mess with it? Would this only benefit me as raising my default clocks to not be 925/1375?


----------



## vegavermouth

alright guys seems my freezing problems got solved i just fresh install my windows + driver.








but know new problems comes up, i cant undervolt my card from 1.25mV even i change it to random numbers the gpu-z sensor shows me the mV are around 1.225mV even with the stock clock. i check unlock voltage control in MSI AB.

i tried HIS bios that kahboom post in first page it worked but i found my card become hotter on idle and load like 3-5 higher than in stock clock with the same fan speed and unstable too, but i can change the gpu voltage strange.

then i curious with the VBE, i tried it and i found my stock bios lowest VDDC are 950 and i see kahboom bios VDDC are 850 but i VBE i cant change it and how to? i see guide to disable boost and how to fix throttling issue, i cant understand it. i dont know TDP is or anything else. im scared to do modifying it by myself i dont have any experience.









someone can help me with my bios? just to undervolt it and disabled the boost function, make it run with lower voltage and i can change the voltage in MSI AB so i can overclock further. or maybe someone can do anything more with my stock bios. i want to see how it goes.

thanks guys sorry for long text


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> After reading and trying I am still a bit confused on whether to flash or not
> GPU-Z reads my card as 68.9% asic
> I load Radeon HD Bios editor and enter information. It reads 139vrm 1170mv,
> Clicking the + I get the voltages table: reads VID: 1170 mV: signal 139, ASIC: 76,1%
> 
> I open my bios in vbe7, I get invalid checksum( I have been informed vbe7 self corrects this issue, gpu-z saving a 128kb file upon the original 125kb)
> 
> Under powerplay:
> #4 300core 150memory vddc 850
> #5 501core 1375memory vddc 950
> #0 925core 1375memory vddc 1170
> 
> I understand #4 is the powersaving mode and #0 is the full speed of card.
> 
> This is where I get confused, do I follow the vrm signal or the asic quality, because If I follow the vrm signal the roms in the thread lead me to:
> 
> 1.174v 139vrm signal 55% ASIC (which is a lower asic quality at almost same voltage and same vrm signal)
> 1050core/1500memory unc1050.rom ( confused because I will be doing all this edit to run card at how it runs on my MSI-AB preset 1)
> 
> Do I have a card where I just should not mess with it? Would this only benefit me as raising my default clocks to not be 925/1375?


----------



## xamelioner

hello
I'm sorry for bad english.
I am from Russia.

I have the video card XFX 7950 double dissipation
model no FX-795A-TD
PART no FX-795A-TDJC *ver 5.2* factory settings Core / Memory 925/1250


Spoiler: Box screen



http://clip2net.com/s/6uQq6d



This card have blocked VDDC 1.250

this leads to that the card heats up 86C and re-loaded the video driver.
I tried to modify the driver through VBE7 0.0.7b. My actions have not been successful.
Then I tried to download the old bios that I kept using the program GPU-z


Spoiler: VBE7 checksum error



http://clip2net.com/s/6unaz7


I do not know how to break my backup

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=XFX&model=HD+7950

I use http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/137984/xfx-hd7950-3072-120927.html ROM for my videocard.
with this BIOS I can not play.

such memory determines my old bios.
vrm unknown. I can remove the cooling and look vrm version if necessary.
, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR , GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG

xfx company abandoned production BIOS switch
I can not switch move on the second bios

http://www.legitreviews.com/xfx-r7950-double-dissipation-video-card-review_129490

if someone has a bios, a huge request to send it to me.
if they give a modified BIOS voltage unlock it will be a fairy tale.

many apologies for my bad english.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> there has been reports that furmark destroy GPU's. although not all but some. Use furmark only when you want to measure power draw. 3dmark is famous in benchmarking and it really stress out both your CPU and GPU. although unique heaven is also a good benchmarking tool. I use 3dmark 2013 and i really hear my cards are screaming.... lol.....
> 
> i do hope you bought the 3dmark 2013 on steam the other day. but never the less, there is a free version. only difference is that you cant individually test them. and you have to wait for the 3 stress test to finish including demo. but its a good stress test.


That is like overclocking CPU's, yes they will get electromigration if you go overboard. That is a given.

BUT, any PRODUCTION card out there that gets destroyed due to software, is really not right in the first place. In fact that is why powertune and OCP (overcurrent protection) is on the board. I know that some NVIDIA 570s had issues with their VRMs burning up.... but is that due to furmark/occt, or a bad design/ insufficient cooling???

I had a friend who had a 4 cyl with 400 hp, but he couldn't drive it hard for more than a minute otherwise it would melt the head. Is that really a car to use to drive around? Is that car proven stable?
I've tuned my own car, but I didn't go for max numbers, I tuned for drivability and reliability too... knowing that there ARE LIMITS to the Hardware.

Same for video cards, if the OC can't survive OCCT or furmark, is it really stable? Just because it can idle and run low loads doesn't mean it is truly stable or within proper limits. Same goes for CPU's... if your overclock can't handle prime95 and linkpack/IBT, is it really stable?

If you keep running that "at the edge" overclock which can't pass the biggest stresses, one day it will bite you in the @$$ and crash even in a light load. You might have been doing something important and now it's lost because you wanted to push it for an extra measely 5% which needed extreme measures.

I know this because I had a celeron 400 way back in the day that did 600 (pin trick)... but one day it was hot in my room... I was doing a report and it froze up, before I saved all the pages I did. Later on, I discovered prime95, and even though the cpu barely crashed, it failed prime mixed within minutes. Was it stable because it worked fine for surfing the web and playing games, even though it failed prime? NO, as I learned the hard way.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> That is like overclocking CPU's, yes they will get electromigration if you go overboard. That is a given.
> 
> BUT, any PRODUCTION card out there that gets destroyed due to software, is really not right in the first place. In fact that is why powertune and OCP (overcurrent protection) is on the board. I know that some NVIDIA 570s had issues with their VRMs burning up.... but is that due to furmark/occt, or a bad design/ insufficient cooling???
> 
> I had a friend who had a 4 cyl with 400 hp, but he couldn't drive it hard for more than a minute otherwise it would melt the head. Is that really a car to use to drive around? Is that car proven stable?
> I've tuned my own car, but I didn't go for max numbers, I tuned for drivability and reliability too... knowing that there ARE LIMITS to the Hardware.
> 
> Same for video cards, if the OC can't survive OCCT or furmark, is it really stable? Just because it can idle and run low loads doesn't mean it is truly stable or within proper limits. Same goes for CPU's... if your overclock can't handle prime95 and linkpack/IBT, is it really stable?
> 
> If you keep running that "at the edge" overclock which can't pass the biggest stresses, one day it will bite you in the @$$ and crash even in a light load. You might have been doing something important and now it's lost because you wanted to push it for an extra measely 5% which needed extreme measures.
> 
> I know this because I had a celeron 400 way back in the day that did 600 (pin trick)... but one day it was hot in my room... I was doing a report and it froze up, before I saved all the pages I did. Later on, I discovered prime95, and even though the cpu barely crashed, it failed prime mixed within minutes. Was it stable because it worked fine for surfing the web and playing games, even though it failed prime? NO, as I learned the hard way.


Wow that's a big story.

You are somewhat right though. Yeah you need to run tests to see if something is indeed stable. I see lots of guys claiming ohh my cpu runs 5ghz stable as it never crashes while gaming.... then in ibt or prime it fails within 30 minutes.

But furmark just is another story. It's not a proper tool to test for gpu stability.
Coming back to the comparison you made with the car thing. It's the same as if you tested the engine while blowing full gas in 1st gear all the time.
Use furmark only to test out the cooling on the card. Use benchmarks and preferably heavy gaming to test for true stability.
Furmark hardly uses the vram.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

deleted


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

I have some silly questions if anyone will be on today and can help me out I'd appreciate it.

Doesn't matter how many times I read the whole first page, I'm still confused about couple things


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I have some silly questions if anyone will be on today and can help me out I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Doesn't matter how many times I read the whole first page, I'm still confused about couple things


Shoot.

You helped me out, so I will help you out where I can.









But in 53 minutes it will be new year here... epic time difference FTW.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Shoot.
> 
> You helped me out, so I will help you out where I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in 53 minutes it will be new year here... epic time difference FTW.


oh wow, 6hours++ for me

pretty simple, i am stuck.. When I load into bios editor and put 68.9% asic quality i press confirm to read.
tells me vrm signal 139 new voltage 1170
i look at the charts. 1170mv 139vrm signal is 76.1% asic which is closest to mine.

does my card take no advantage from flashing bios?


----------



## thynha88

Can help me bios F62 for Gigabyte R9-280x


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> oh wow, 6hours++ for me
> 
> pretty simple, i am stuck.. When I load into bios editor and put 68.9% asic quality i press confirm to read.
> tells me vrm signal 139 new voltage 1170
> i look at the charts. 1170mv 139vrm signal is 76.1% asic which is closest to mine.
> 
> does my card take no advantage from flashing bios?


Which bios editor do you use?
I don't use a chart to edit my bios. I just up the vrm signal so it matches the voltage I want....

Can you send me your bios through PM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thynha88*
> 
> Can help me bios F62 for Gigabyte R9-280x


A little more info here would be helpful.
What do you want with the bios?

More voltage?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Which bios editor do you use?
> I don't use a chart to edit my bios. I just up the vrm signal so it matches the voltage I want....
> 
> Can you send me your bios through PM?
> A little more info here would be helpful.
> What do you want with the bios?
> 
> More voltage?


Indeed, I used both radeon HD 7000 bios editor and vbe7.0.0.7 to view what my card was on.

When I loaded my gpu's bios the vrm signal and asic quality matched the chart on radeon hd 7000 bios editor.

I'm trying to understand what and where i change to get "better" results, my vrm is very high (139) which is the highest on the chart for 1170mV 139vrm signal which is 70%ish asic quality. My card is 68.9% asic quality and was loading as 1170mV with 139vrm signal.

I became completely confused on how editing bios would help me, seems I can only lower vrm for a higher asic quality? Which I'm not sure thats how it works


----------



## vegavermouth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegavermouth*
> 
> alright guys seems my freezing problems got solved i just fresh install my windows + driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but know new problems comes up, i cant undervolt my card from 1.25mV even i change it to random numbers the gpu-z sensor shows me the mV are around 1.225mV even with the stock clock. i check unlock voltage control in MSI AB.
> 
> i tried HIS bios that kahboom post in first page it worked but i found my card become hotter on idle and load like 3-5 higher than in stock clock with the same fan speed and unstable too, but i can change the gpu voltage strange.
> 
> then i curious with the VBE, i tried it and i found my stock bios lowest VDDC are 950 and i see kahboom bios VDDC are 850 but i VBE i cant change it and how to? i see guide to disable boost and how to fix throttling issue, i cant understand it. i dont know TDP is or anything else. im scared to do modifying it by myself i dont have any experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone can help me with my bios? just to undervolt it and disabled the boost function, make it run with lower voltage and i can change the voltage in MSI AB so i can overclock further. or maybe someone can do anything more with my stock bios. i want to see how it goes.
> 
> thanks guys sorry for long text


so can anyone help me out to modified my bios?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

tried using atiwinflash, that said it worked, yet it did not when I started the computer







will pick up on this later today

happy new year all


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

After flashing my BIOS, gpu-z reads the new rates, however the computer is still running at 925/1375mhz
"Default clock 1050 Memory 1400mhz"
GPU Clock 925/1375

I think I am just going to flash my stock bios back on this card and use MSI afterburner for everything I need
Only thing that bothers me is GPU-z not reading the altered voltages and I am pretty sure my card is voltage unlocked.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> After flashing my BIOS, gpu-z reads the new rates, however the computer is still running at 925/1375mhz
> "Default clock 1050 Memory 1400mhz"
> GPU Clock 925/1375
> 
> I think I am just going to flash my stock bios back on this card and use MSI afterburner for everything I need
> Only thing that bothers me is GPU-z not reading the altered voltages and I am pretty sure my card is voltage unlocked.


All I know is you must avoid using Afterburner when using a modded bios.
Better use Trixx.

Have you seen my PM btw?


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> After flashing my BIOS, gpu-z reads the new rates, however the computer is still running at 925/1375mhz
> "Default clock 1050 Memory 1400mhz"
> GPU Clock 925/1375
> 
> I think I am just going to flash my stock bios back on this card and use MSI afterburner for everything I need
> Only thing that bothers me is GPU-z not reading the altered voltages and I am pretty sure my card is voltage unlocked.


You probably had Afterburner installed before you flashed your BIOS with the modded on. Uninstall Afterburner & profiles, then reinstall it.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> All I know is you must avoid using Afterburner when using a modded bios.
> Better use Trixx.
> 
> Have you seen my PM btw?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> You probably had Afterburner installed before you flashed your BIOS with the modded on. Uninstall Afterburner & profiles, then reinstall it.


Yeah I did, figured taking it off startup would just act as if it wasn't there








Would be a bummer to not be able to use MSI-AB with the modded bios :/ I can flip through 5 profiles in a few clicks. I might as well just avoid the bios as I wouldn't gain much from it on my card.

If any of you want to help me truly "unlock vid/voltage" i would appreciate it. No benchmarks, programs, or even GPU-z shows the voltage higher than 1.175 but msi-ab lets me crank it up to 1300mV... Would like to see what its jumping to when I OC through GPU-z


----------



## robnitro

If you arent sure if it really ups the voltage, try hwinfo64/32
Also run a constant load like OCCT, which is 100x better than furmark as it finds errors...using 2mb vram or 2000 hehe....
Then look at the max temperature you hit
Change voltage up or down, the temps (or fan speed) will drop.


----------



## Boomstick727

Massive thank you to the creator of VBE7.0.0.7b bios editor, and the tons of useful posts in this thread. Recently changed my rig to a Xeon 1230v2 and an Ghz Windforce HD 7950 3GB I had kicking around. I was able to modify the 7950 3GB bios, so that it runs stock 1150mhz / 1250mhz, and adjust the fan profile so the card is literally silent. Seriously impressed with this tool







The card is running games really well now @ 1440p. Thanks guys.


----------



## Ccaution

Since the tools aren't up to task yet, can someone take a look on that

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Byw67CyZYE4QOEN2UzVFaGx4bkk/edit?pli=1 (Gigabyte 270x BIOS) to find where the damn voltage table is? I searched for those reverse hex voltages (1206mv on those) and I can't seem to find the correct addresses.

Hardware-wise the IR controller sure has the capability to overvolt, but it's the BIOS that's capped... :/


----------



## Carlitos714

can i set a min and max voltage with these programs?

I want to undervolt while mining and overvolt while gaming.

have a 7970 direct II Top with matrix 280x bios. I can change the voltage with gpu tweaker but none of the changes apply. Im stuck a 1.181 v no matter if I move the slider to the left or right!


----------



## markaflias

Hello









So I managed to edit the bios with the vbe tool and rised up power limit until 50%(also made it manually so I put it on 230w) on both cards (vaporx and dualx ) but whenever I boot msi afterburner the powerlimiter scale remains from -20% to 20% so It seems that it dont work for me







on amd overdrive it show the same scale (-20% to 20%) so I dont no what I am doing wrong . And if I put the /xcl extension on msi afterburner it says to reboot because I extended the limits . I do so but after the reboot I get the same message when I try to open msi afterburner so I got to erase the /xcl extension from the shortcut and that it is . If u need more info/screenshots let me know .

Thank you guys for your attention .


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markaflias*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I managed to edit the bios with the vbe tool and rised up power limit until 50%(also made it manually so I put it on 230w) on both cards (vaporx and dualx ) but whenever I boot msi afterburner the powerlimiter scale remains from -20% to 20% so It seems that it dont work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on amd overdrive it show the same scale (-20% to 20%) so I dont no what I am doing wrong . And if I put the /xcl extension on msi afterburner it says to reboot because I extended the limits . I do so but after the reboot I get the same message when I try to open msi afterburner so I got to erase the /xcl extension from the shortcut and that it is . If u need more info/screenshots let me know .
> 
> Thank you guys for your attention .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Yeah I did, figured taking it off startup would just act as if it wasn't there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a bummer to not be able to use MSI-AB with the modded bios :/ I can flip through 5 profiles in a few clicks. I might as well just avoid the bios as I wouldn't gain much from it on my card.
> 
> If any of you want to help me truly "unlock vid/voltage" i would appreciate it. No benchmarks, programs, or even GPU-z shows the voltage higher than 1.175 but msi-ab lets me crank it up to 1300mV... Would like to see what its jumping to when I OC through GPU-z


When you use a modded bios don't use Afterburner as it is known to mess with the modded bios.
You can use Sapphire Trixx. I use profiles on Trixx, but there are only a max of 4 profiles with that tool.

If you use the modded Trixx you should be able to adjust the voltages.

I will link it for you, here:

TRIXX.zip 3450k .zip file


----------



## markaflias

Thanks for the info but I cant see the powertune slide on trixx







, tried different versions (yours and the 4.6.0 ) . Any suggestions .

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markaflias*
> 
> Thanks for the info but I cant see the powertune slide on trixx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , tried different versions (yours and the 4.6.0 ) . Any suggestions .
> 
> Thank you for your attention.


Have you tried using the scollbar to the right?


----------



## markaflias

Lol







Didnt tried it xD ., havent seen it .

I figured out that if i put the dual x on the first port and vapor x on the second that i get the power limiter on ab unlocked until 50% but the dual x seems to have the voltage locked any suggestions ? Now I am not at home but I suppose that there are several guides to unlock voltage of my dual x . Again thank you for your help .


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markaflias*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt tried it xD ., havent seen it .
> 
> I figured out that if i put the dual x on the first port and vapor x on the second that i get the power limiter on ab unlocked until 50% but the dual x seems to have the voltage locked any suggestions ? Now I am not at home but I suppose that there are several guides to unlock voltage of my dual x . Again thank you for your help .


Don't know if it will be easy to unlock.
I haven't managed to unlock my vapor-x.... searched for weeks but gave up.

Just edited the bios to make it run at a higher stock voltage.
If I DO want to mess with voltages under Windows when I do benchmarks or whatever, I just use Sapphire Trixx mod.

Works like champ for me.


----------



## Normalizer

I know I'm a bit late to the game but this tool is fantastic. I have long considered flashing a modded bios to my card (HD7950-DC2T-3GD5-V2) as I have a stable overclock (1200mhz/1500mem @1.25v) going for some months now through afterburner but found it too daunting. The key for my overclock is the need to set the TDP to 23% as 20% was the max I needed a reg hack to make it possiable but this was a bit flaky as the settings were often reset by some other app. So once I figured out how to set the bois TDP to +23% by default it’s a no brainer, this tool makes it so simple I now have a new card an HD7950 that runs 1200mhz / 1500mem @1.25v Stock.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Normalizer*
> 
> I know I'm a bit late to the game but this tool is fantastic. I have long considered flashing a modded bios to my card (HD7950-DC2T-3GD5-V2) as I have a stable overclock (1200mhz/1500mem @1.25v) going for some months now through afterburner but found it too daunting. The key for my overclock is the need to set the TDP to 23% as 20% was the max I needed a reg hack to make it possiable but this was a bit flaky as the settings were often reset by some other app. So once I figured out how to set the bois TDP to +23% by default it's a no brainer, this tool makes it so simple I now have a new card an HD7950 that runs 1200mhz / 1500mem @1.25v Stock.


Better late then never.









Glad to hear the tool helped you out.
Is that the max your card takes? And is that the least voltage possible to keep it stable?

My 7950 vapor-x is set at 1.156v bios(1.148v after vdroop) to run at 1100 1500 daily.
Going to 1200 is too much extra voltage for me to be worth the extra performance compared to the extra power consumption.


----------



## Normalizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Better late then never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the tool helped you out.
> Is that the max your card takes? And is that the least voltage possible to keep it stable?
> 
> My 7950 vapor-x is set at 1.156v bios(1.148v after vdroop) to run at 1100 1500 daily.
> Going to 1200 is too much extra voltage for me to be worth the extra performance compared to the extra power consumption.


I can go to 1275 @ 1.29v but temps are too high for my liking and fan too loud. Although bios is set to 1.25v GPU-Z shows 1.238v idle and between 1.201 and 1.221v under load card runs at 65c with the fan at 70%. It is not a very willing overclocker and refuses to do anything over the 925mhz stock clocks without more volts, in fact it throttles like crazy on stock clocks without the +23% TDP so you can imagen I was quite dissapointed with it out of the box when I started taking a closer look at its actual performance.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Normalizer*
> 
> I can go to 1275 @ 1.29v but temps are too high for my liking and fan too loud. Although bios is set to 1.25v GPU-Z shows 1.238v idle and between 1.201 and 1.221v under load card runs at 65c with the fan at 70%. It is not a very willing overclocker and refuses to do anything over the 925mhz stock clocks without more volts, in fact it throttles like crazy on stock clocks without the +23% TDP so you can imagen I was quite dissapointed with it out of the box when I started taking a closer look at its actual performance.


I had the same problem with my first vapor-x card. Returned it to the store because it wasn't even stable at the stock boost clock.
With the second one(which I have now) I use the non-boost bios to overclock. I hate the boost function.

1100 core with 1.148v the card runs between 60c and 65c with fan on auto spinning up till around 45-50% max. Above that it gets too loud for my taste.
Around 50% it's still the loudest thing in my case though. I'm used to quiet computing.


----------



## matteof93

hi, i have a msi 7970 twin frozr be. i am with ccc @1200\1500 just raising up the power limit to +20%.
now i want to flash a modded bios because i am not able to unlock the voltage under afterburner or trixx. which bios should i flash on my card?


----------



## Coldblackice

Can some BIOS clock states not be changed?

7950 here, modded bios with VBE7 tool. I'd like to keep my memory clocks at 1675mhz across all states so I don't have to deal with the flickering madness that bizarrely still exists after all these years when changing clock states.

In VBE7, however, it won't let me change the clocks on either of the first two states (under the "Performance" section). Whenever I try, the values get automatically reset to 300/150mhz (#1) and 510/1250mhz (#2). I'm able to change state #3 and #0 (the last/bottom state), however.

Without having to resort to Afterburner or some third party software running constantly, how can I change the default clock state memory speed of 150mhz to 1675mhz?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> Can some BIOS clock states not be changed?
> 
> 7950 here, modded bios with VBE7 tool. I'd like to keep my memory clocks at 1675mhz across all states so I don't have to deal with the flickering madness that bizarrely still exists after all these years when changing clock states.
> 
> In VBE7, however, it won't let me change the clocks on either of the first two states (under the "Performance" section). Whenever I try, the values get automatically reset to 300/150mhz (#1) and 510/1250mhz (#2). I'm able to change state #3 and #0 (the last/bottom state), however.
> 
> Without having to resort to Afterburner or some third party software running constantly, how can I change the default clock state memory speed of 150mhz to 1675mhz?


Yes but it has to done manually


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Yes but it has to done manually


Ah, bugger -- so that means hex editing the right bits in the right spots?

Why doesn't it just let us change it like the other values?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> Ah, bugger -- so that means hex editing the right bits in the right spots?
> 
> Why doesn't it just let us change it like the other values?


The person who made the editor didn't think of it or know what to look for at the time of creating the editor, then he kind of just disappeared.


----------



## chapsaai

hello guys!!!
a few days ago i got a msi twin frotz 7950 oc

as im pretty experienced in oc ing i managed to customize my bios to my desired tdp and flash it also i have set the clock limits

now the problem is my card gets unstable when i go over oder near 1.2vgpu, that problem existed befor i was flashing the new bios
in fact i flashed the new bios because i though i would hit tdp limits again

did some1 expirience the same problems? the clocks i use are 1150 /1600 whouse are pretty stable but as soon as i up the voltage the card starts producing artifacts......

i hope some1 can jelp me because without the extra voltage over 1.2vgpu i cant get the gpu clock further and i really need as much power as i can get as i am running a 120hz display in bf3

i also ask myself whats up with the vrm signal? was that a way to up the voltage on locked cards? or should i maybe read more about it?

cheers^c

btw. my card gets 75-80°C in bf3, i already changed the tim of the twinfrozr which gave me about -20°C


----------



## chapsaai

i now flashed the voltage viao bios and now it s stable to run 1.25vgpu, but the thing is i cant clock any further
it gets unstable at the same clocks than befor and i got a pretty huge vdroop


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chapsaai*
> 
> i now flashed the voltage viao bios and now it s stable to run 1.25vgpu, but the thing is i cant clock any further
> it gets unstable at the same clocks than befor and i got a pretty huge vdroop


I wouldn't bother to clock higher then if I were you.
Not worth the extra heat and power consumption...

You'd be much better of by just grabbing a used 7950 and run CF.


----------



## chapsaai

i dont have the psu for an other 7950, and as it is a newely bought used computer i have to squeeze all the power out of it that i can because i want to play bf3 with 120hz
and the most reviewers got way more than 1150mhz

cheers


----------



## Kokin

To play BF3 with 120Hz, you'll have to reduce settings. For my 1440p 120Hz monitor, I have to use the Medium preset to get a consistent 120+ FPS. I normally run 1100/1600 but I can overclock to as high as 1300/1700, however I do watercool my 7950, so temps are never a problem.


----------



## venom2049

Im looking to under-volt my power-color hd 7990 to make it run cooler while mining but I use Ubuntu for mining not windows. Can anybody guide me where to look to accomplish this?? If i under-volt my gpus would the watts consumption will go down as well??
Thanks in advance for any kind of help
Nico


----------



## Coldblackice

Guys, I apologize for this barrage, I just have a number of misconceptions about TDP, and felt it'd be better to condense and put these mini questions into one post/place, rather than sprinkling them throughout pages of thread and creating clutter.

If you can only answer a couple, feel free to only answer what you can, and as short as you want:




Is TDP a voltage/amperage/wattage?

Is it possible to view a card's current TDP levels "live" (without opening BIOS)?

What's the "min" TDP for? How does it factor into things and why should you care what level to set the "min" at?

Is TDP a *limit* of how much can pushed through the card, or is TDP an actual *rate*of what *will* be pushed through the card?

(i.e., is TDP like holding your hand a few feet above a kid's head and saying "Kid, this is as high as you'll be able to jump", or is it like picking the kid up and holding them up in the air at that height?)

Is it possible to set a TDP too high? What would happen (what would the effects be)?


----------



## robnitro

TDP is an estimation of watts/power (amps factor in to watt calcs)

Live? Dont know but run occt to see where you throttle, watch gpuz clocks.

Min, just arbitrary.. I set my min higher so theres finer adjustment of it. Default is +-20, 40 divisions.. more diff between min-max...each % does more change

TDP is where the load estimate will be capped(by dropping speed). but because amd didnt put actual current monitoring in, its an estimate.

Too high on my card, if I am at high 1100+ oc, I get overcurrent in occt, black screen have to power cycle pc.


----------



## SoloSolider

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473293/changing-xfx-7970-dd-ghz-voltage#post_21935845

Here is my thread I just started before I found yours. Seems that you mostly post up 7950 BIOS's here is some detailed information on the XFX 7970 GE DD BIOS flashed to a XFX 280X.


----------



## Tatwaffe

Hello to all.

I have a XFX R7970 DD - GHZ Edition card. Unfortunately i cant modify voltages under any software like MSI Afterburner etc.
So i use VBE7 to adjust the GPU voltage via the bios. I want to undervolt my card to get lower temperatures on full load.
The "VRM" is marked as "unknown" in VBE. So i can only select voltages from a predefined list. But why is there such a big leap between
1100mv and 950mv ? My card runs stable at 1100mv so i want to go bit lower. Have someone any ideas ?





Is there perhaps an other possibility to get the voltages unlocked ? I have no Bios switch on the card so i dont want to flash a bios from different models if i am not 100% sure.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SoloSolider

If you go on tech power up you can get an xfx 280x bios or a 7970 bios that don't have predetirmened values and you input the voltage manually.


----------



## Coldblackice

Has anyone heard of the "Stilt" bioses? There's a guy named Stilt who *was* custom-modding AMD card bioses, tweaking the cards' "memory-timings" for better performance. In the mining world, this elicited big jumps in performance, and the miners were going wild over this.

Stilt went dark and dropped off the radar. I've been wanting to use one of these bioses for my gaming (I don't mine), but unfortunately, Stilt disabled half of the cards' ROPs to reduce power draw. From what I've been told, this fact would cripple game play.

So I'm wondering if anyone knows how to re-enable ROP's within a bios? I've thought about doing a hex-compare of before-and-after bioses that Stilt's done, perhaps finding the precise bits/flags that enable or disable the ROP's. But it could be that Stilt altered the entire layout of a bios through his tweaking.


----------



## kahboom

I have edited my personal bios ram timings without disabling the rop units. Its a minimal gain but still a gain. The way it works is in bios there is a specific ram section for timings set between certain speeds. Ex. 150mhz, 400mhz, 800mhz 1000mhz, 1250mhz, 1375mhz, 1500mhz, 1600mhz, 1750mhz+. Some cards are different by a little, or even have two sections due to the different ram types so the speeds are a little different. How it works is say for 1250mhz up too 1374mhz ram timings are between this once you hit 1375 to 1499mhz its the next set of ram timings, and so on. Without entirely changing everything you simply edit the ram frequency by dropping in the faster or higher speed in the lower section. For instance I removed 1250 and put in 1500mhz for mine then spaced it out after that so it was more like 150, 400, 800, 1000, 1500, 1575, 1650, 1750mhz. Since my cards would have ram artifact's dropping into the 1000mhz range.


----------



## Bkpizza

How sure are you guys that he disabled rops? I tried to find comment on it in his original thread but didn't.
I'm running his bios on my card purely for gaming so I should probably just test and see for differences between this and stock.
Thanks


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I have edited my personal bios ram timings without disabling the rop units. Its a minimal gain but still a gain. The way it works is in bios there is a specific ram section for timings set between certain speeds. Ex. 150mhz, 400mhz, 800mhz 1000mhz, 1250mhz, 1375mhz, 1500mhz, 1600mhz, 1750mhz+. Some cards are different by a little, or even have two sections due to the different ram types so the speeds are a little different. How it works is say for 1250mhz up too 1374mhz ram timings are between this once you hit 1375 to 1499mhz its the next set of ram timings, and so on. Without entirely changing everything you simply edit the ram frequency by dropping in the faster or higher speed in the lower section. For instance I removed 1250 and put in 1500mhz for mine then spaced it out after that so it was more like 150, 400, 800, 1000, 1500, 1575, 1650, 1750mhz. Since my cards would have ram artifact's dropping into the 1000mhz range.


So if I understand correctly, is the process of tweaking memory timings like tweaking a "fan profile", where you're mostly tweaking the "stages" between jumps? Or are you actually tweaking the specific memory timings like done on PC RAM timing, tweaking timings CL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS, CR, etc. in the BIOS?

In other words, is tweaking memory-timings a process of altering the *"stages"* of when certain timings are activated, or are you also tweaking the actual specific *timings* themselves (which are activated according to the current memory clock speed)?

(Thanks for the info, by the way! I've been looking for more info on tweaking GPU memory timings)

Also, you mentioned minimal gains -- what kind of gains have you seen (on average)? Do you have an example of how many FPS increase you'd get (in your tests)?


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> How sure are you guys that he disabled rops? I tried to find comment on it in his original thread but didn't.
> I'm running his bios on my card purely for gaming so I should probably just test and see for differences between this and stock.
> Thanks


TheStilt mentioned somewhere disabling half the ROP's himself. I'm searching for the source again right now.

What kind of gains or losses have you gotten from using Stilt's bios? I'm curious to see a gamer's experience with Stilt's bios, because I've only found miners' experiences.


----------



## kahboom

Average about 1-5fps gain in my crossfire set up. But yes its more of ram stage's.


----------



## kahboom

Using slits bios I lost 3-8fps in games. Since rops were cut down


----------



## Bkpizza

Whats the best way to test for ROP difference? Higher amounts of AA?


----------



## kahboom

Yeah higher amounts of AA show the decrease. He did alot of them for varies cards.


----------



## Bkpizza

Alright I'll give it a crack and see what happens


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Using slits bios I lost 3-8fps in games. Since rops were cut down


Do you know how to re-enable the ROPs? I've wondered if it's just a matter of flipping some bits -- doing a hex-compare of the before and after bioses Stilt worked on, and then tracking down what offsets were changed. I would think that there wouldn't be many spots changed. It's not like he was churning out an entirely different bios (as far as I understand).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Whats the best way to test for ROP difference? Higher amounts of AA?


I've got every one of Stilt's modded bioses in a zip file, if anyone's interested to test.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> How sure are you guys that he disabled rops? I tried to find comment on it in his original thread but didn't.
> I'm running his bios on my card purely for gaming so I should probably just test and see for differences between this and stock.
> Thanks


https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg121827#msg121827
Quote:


> The changes:
> 
> Bios Core: VER015.041.000.001.00374x (Hawaii A0)
> 
> - Elpida B-die performance issue fixed by rewriting the timings and the MC straps correctly.
> - Hynix Gemma-die performance improved by rewriting the timings and the MC straps correctly.
> - GPU EVV VDDC dependency removed, changed to static voltage levels (VID based)
> - Advanced Fan Control (Fuzzy Logic) disabled, changed to look-up table (PWM 20% <50°C / 65% <75°C / 80% <85°C)
> - Enhanced the VRM configuration, yielding >5% improvement in VRM efficiency on the medium leaking test samples.
> - *50% of the RBs (ROP) shedded, one array (16) from each of the SHs (0/1) to improve the power and the thermal*.


I didn't realize Stilt did a number of other tweaks, as well. Anyone know what the net effects of those would be, as far as gaming goes? Would they help/hurt gaming performance?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg121827#msg121827
> I didn't realize Stilt did a number of other tweaks, as well. Anyone know what the net effects of those would be, as far as gaming goes? Would they help/hurt gaming performance?


Ah sweet, thanks for finding that, anyway here are my results... I didn't bother posting maximums since there is a few strange outliers and they aren't really important.

Asus HD7950 TOP V2: 1100/1625

Batman Arkham City: (min/avg) Ultra 1080
Stock: 36 / 64
Stilt: 36 / 64

Hitman Absolution: Ultra 1080
Stock: 26 / 31.68
Stilt: 27 / 33.15

Race Driver GRID 2: Ultra 1080
Stock: 47.11 / 62.71
Stilt: 48.1 / 63.08

Heaven 4.0
Stock: 18.8 / 60.6
Stilt: 8.7 / 61.5

Valley 1.0
Stock: 20.6 / 56.5
Stilt: 24.1 / 56.8

All tests done with max AA, mostly 8xMSAA, valley and heaven were run on medium 1080p to try to make the limit the ROPs.

Doesn't seem to be any difference, maybe my tests are wrong or Stilts memory optimisations countered his cutting the ROPS, i don't know.

EDIT, I'm not sure but I think he may have only cut the ROPS when he modded 290/290x bios?


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Average about 1-5fps gain in my crossfire set up. But yes its more of ram stage's.


Thanks for the info. I'm still a little confused on what you actually tweaked -- or rather, how it benefited your performance.

From what you wrote, it seems that you basically
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Ah sweet, thanks for finding that, anyway here are my results... I didn't bother posting maximums since there is a few strange outliers and they aren't really important.
> 
> Asus HD7950 TOP V2: 1100/1625
> 
> Batman Arkham City: (min/avg) Ultra 1080
> Stock: 36 / 64
> Stilt: 36 / 64
> 
> Hitman Absolution: Ultra 1080
> Stock: 26 / 31.68
> Stilt: 27 / 33.15
> 
> Race Driver GRID 2: Ultra 1080
> Stock: 47.11 / 62.71
> Stilt: 48.1 / 63.08
> 
> Heaven 4.0
> Stock: 18.8 / 60.6
> Stilt: 8.7 / 61.5
> 
> Valley 1.0
> Stock: 20.6 / 56.5
> Stilt: 24.1 / 56.8
> 
> All tests done with max AA, mostly 8xMSAA, valley and heaven were run on medium 1080p to try to make the limit the ROPs.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be any difference, maybe my tests are wrong or Stilts memory optimisations countered his cutting the ROPS, i don't know.
> 
> EDIT, I'm not sure but I think he may have only cut the ROPS when he modded 290/290x bios?


Interesting, thanks for posting. That heaven benchmark is a curious one.

Could you open GPU-Z and see how many ROPs are enabled with Stilt's bios? I'm not sure if GPU-Z shows the total number of onboard ROPs, or just the number of ROPs enabled. If yours shows 16 ROPs, I guess we'll know.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Average about 1-5fps gain in my crossfire set up. But yes its more of ram stage's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Using slits bios I lost 3-8fps in games. Since rops were cut down


Kahboom, these two posts seem to contradict -- what was the difference between them?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm still a little confused on what you actually tweaked -- or rather, how it benefited your performance.
> 
> From what you wrote, it seems that you basically
> Interesting, thanks for posting. That heaven benchmark is a curious one.
> 
> Could you open GPU-Z and see how many ROPs are enabled with Stilt's bios? I'm not sure if GPU-Z shows the total number of onboard ROPs, or just the number of ROPs enabled. If yours shows 16 ROPs, I guess we'll know.


It's showing 32 ROPS in GPU-Z but thats not always accurate is it?


----------



## Lard

I edit my memory timings for my 1500 MHz+ path in the 7970 Asus OC Test BIOS.

F0 49 02 -> 02 49 F0 hex = 150000 dez = 1500 MHz.
The blue marked are the mem timings.

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22671473/Mem-Timings.png.html

I compared the reference, Asus 280X Matrix and Stilt mem timings with AIDA64 GPGPU Benchmark.
A huge difference is in the Memory Copy.

HD 7970 Reference card 1200/1700 MHz - Modified Asus OC Test BIOS

Asus standard:
*Memory Copy 218935 MB/s 4415 ms*
- 15 MB Block 171032 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 171345 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 202048 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 171345 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 196384 MB/s 3 ms
- 512 MB Block 195185 MB/s 5 ms
- 512 MB Block 218935 MB/s 5 ms

Asus 280X Matrix:
*Memory Copy 232821 MB/s 4352 ms*
- 15 MB Block 189140 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 214806 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 210629 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 201453 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 232821 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 224609 MB/s 5 ms
- 512 MB Block 220592 MB/s 5 ms

The Stilt:
*Memory Copy 233714 MB/s 4384 ms*
- 15 MB Block 183040 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 192683 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 196080 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 218688 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 226980 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 225041 MB/s 5 ms
- 512 MB Block 233714 MB/s 4 ms


----------



## Sonic_AFB

i'm trying to "Offsetting Vrm +1" but in the first post i don't see where is explained, someone can help me?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I edit my memory timings for my 1500 MHz+ path in the 7970 Asus OC Test BIOS.
> 
> F0 49 02 -> 02 49 F0 hex = 150000 dez = 1500 MHz.
> The blue marked are the mem timings.
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22671473/Mem-Timings.png.html


Are the timings in that picture from the matrix bios or the stilt one? They match exactly what the Stilt bios is set to for my card.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Are the timings in that picture from the matrix bios or the stilt one? They match exactly what the Stilt bios is set to for my card.


The timings in the picture are from Stilt, this is the Matrix 1500 MHz code that I used:
00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 6A 3B 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 00 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 3C 23 2C 14


----------



## Bkpizza

Ok that makes sense then, and you've found your timings work better for you?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> i'm trying to "Offsetting Vrm +1" but in the first post i don't see where is explained, someone can help me?


Hey mate, I'm really not sure about this but I think that you have to raise the VRM signal by +1 for load voltage.

I think this is the way to do it for a non boost bios..
Quote:


> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1490905/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL
> This is all in this line.
> Voltage profiles
> 
> 1.374V 171vrm signal 40% ASIC
> 1.355v 168vrm signal 50% ASIC
> 1.174v 139vrm signal 55% ASIC
> 1.149v 135vrm signal 80% ASIC
> 1.090V 129vrm signal 102.3% ASIC
> 
> _5E 05_ *AB* 00 90 01 4B 05 A8 00 F4 01 96 04 8B 00 26 02 7D 04 87 00 Bios Hex
> 1374 171 40 1355 168 50 1174 139 55 1149 135 Decimal
> 05 5E 00 AB 01 90 05 4B 00 A8 01 F4 04 96 00 8B 02 26 04 7D 00 87 Actual hex


So for example i would have to calculate the hex for 172 VRM which would be AC instead of AB
Bolded bit is the vrm signal
Italic is the voltage

I think the easiest way would be to open your bios with HD 7000 Editor 0.42 and look at the voltage table. Next convert the vrm signal for your ASIC quality range from decimal to hex.
So my signal for my ASIC is 131, in hex that is 83.
Then do the same for the voltage. My voltage is 1125mv which in hex is 04 65.

Next reverse the hex for the voltage so its in the bios format : 65 04
Then search for the hex values in your editor of the voltage and then the vrm signal: 65 04 83

Once you have found the spot, all you have to do is change the vrm signal up by one, I need vrm signal 132, which in hex is 84

So change the 83 to 84...

For a boost bios you wont be able to find the vrm signal from HD7000 editor, but if you know the boost voltage you can convert it hex and then reverse the sequence.
My boost voltage is 1250, so to hex it is 04 E2
Then I search for E2 04, and it may come up a few times, but the one that has 00 E2 04 xx 00 is the one you want, where xx is the hex for vrm.

Mine was 00 E2 04 97 00, meaning my vrm signal for boost was 151 which is about right. If you get a strangely high or low number ( like below 130 and above 180ish) then you are at the wrong spot!!!

Obviously you will have to calculate your own numbers and I really hope it works, if your not comfortable don't do it and I'm sorry I'm probably a bit unclear.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Ok that makes sense then, and you've found your timings work better for you?


Stilt said for the Asus.R9280X.3072.130827.rom:
Quote:


> There was not much to be done, but optimised it a bit further anyway


My read is his latency is better.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Stilt said for the Asus.R9280X.3072.130827.rom:
> My read is his latency is better.


Sweet thanks man.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I edit my memory timings for my 1500 MHz+ path in the 7970 Asus OC Test BIOS.
> 
> F0 49 02 -> 02 49 F0 hex = 150000 dez = 1500 MHz.
> The blue marked are the mem timings.
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22671473/Mem-Timings.png.html
> 
> I compared the reference, Asus 280X Matrix and Stilt mem timings with AIDA64 GPGPU Benchmark.
> A huge difference is in the Memory Copy.
> 
> HD 7970 Reference card 1200/1700 MHz - Modified Asus OC Test BIOS
> 
> Asus standard:
> *Memory Copy 218935 MB/s 4415 ms*
> - 15 MB Block 171032 MB/s 0 ms
> - 32 MB Block 171345 MB/s 0 ms
> - 64 MB Block 202048 MB/s 1 ms
> - 128 MB Block 171345 MB/s 1 ms
> - 256 MB Block 196384 MB/s 3 ms
> - 512 MB Block 195185 MB/s 5 ms
> - 512 MB Block 218935 MB/s 5 ms
> 
> Asus 280X Matrix:
> *Memory Copy 232821 MB/s 4352 ms*
> - 15 MB Block 189140 MB/s 0 ms
> - 32 MB Block 214806 MB/s 0 ms
> - 64 MB Block 210629 MB/s 1 ms
> - 128 MB Block 201453 MB/s 1 ms
> - 256 MB Block 232821 MB/s 2 ms
> - 512 MB Block 224609 MB/s 5 ms
> - 512 MB Block 220592 MB/s 5 ms
> 
> The Stilt:
> *Memory Copy 233714 MB/s 4384 ms*
> - 15 MB Block 183040 MB/s 0 ms
> - 32 MB Block 192683 MB/s 0 ms
> - 64 MB Block 196080 MB/s 1 ms
> - 128 MB Block 218688 MB/s 1 ms
> - 256 MB Block 226980 MB/s 2 ms
> - 512 MB Block 225041 MB/s 5 ms
> - 512 MB Block 233714 MB/s 4 ms


Thanks for sharing this! Very useful to see.

Question -- how were you able to tweak the memory timings? Or rather, how do you know how to read and decipher that section of hex bytes? Is there a resource somewhere that shows the layout of memory-timing bytes, so we could use it as a reference for doing our own memory-timing tweakings?

Also -- are those bioses you tested with the ROP's enabled or disabled? I realize you were only doing a memory test so it shouldn't matter (I think), but I'm still wondering if we're able to tweak our own memory timings without Stilt's help, OR if we can at least use Stilt's tweaked bioses *but* also re-enabling the ROPs that he disabled.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> Thanks for sharing this! Very useful to see.
> 
> Question -- how were you able to tweak the memory timings? Or rather, how do you know how to read and decipher that section of hex bytes? Is there a resource somewhere that shows the layout of memory-timing bytes, so we could use it as a reference for doing our own memory-timing tweakings?
> 
> Also -- are those bioses you tested with the ROP's enabled or disabled? I realize you were only doing a memory test so it shouldn't matter (I think), but I'm still wondering if we're able to tweak our own memory timings without Stilt's help, OR if we can at least use Stilt's tweaked bioses *but* also re-enabling the ROPs that he disabled.


I just copy and paste the memory block, maybe someone can figure it out.

I only tested the Asus OC Test BIOS with different memory timings, becuse I have to use it for my, for me important purpose.
I can't use Stilts BIOS and never read anywhere, that he disabaled the ROP's for the 7900/280.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilt*
> The ATOMBios is made of around 70 separate blocks.
> Each of them control the different features of the card.
> 
> The VRAM block controls the memory configuration.
> It contains information about model and frequency specific settings.
> The timings can be found in per register (dword) strings inside the block.
> 
> Unfortunately the decoding of the timings and the actual control register locations are confidential.
> I will not disclose them any further.


----------



## Lard

I changed all my memory timings from 400 to 1500 MHz , and it works fine.
But if the memory block always starts with a 01 instead of 00, you have to to keep the 01.
Like the 280X Matrix/His Bios - The same memory timings but the His code begins with a 01.

My new timins from 40 9C 00 to F0 49 02 with the few changes that Stilt made.
The 01 that I mean is in the 4th row.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


40 9C 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 00 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 11 0C 10 0D
80 38 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 15 19 21 18 1B 11
90 5F 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 25 19 1D 11
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 28 1A 1F 11
74 B7 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 00 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 2E 1D 23 12
48 E8 01 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 48 2F 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 32 1F 26 13
1C 19 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD CD 49 2F 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 00 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 38 22 2A 14
F0 49 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 4A 2F 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 00 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 3C 23 2C 14


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey mate, I'm really not sure about this but I think that you have to raise the VRM signal by +1 for load voltage.
> 
> I think this is the way to do it for a non boost bios..
> So for example i would have to calculate the hex for 172 VRM which would be AC instead of AB
> Bolded bit is the vrm signal
> Italic is the voltage
> 
> I think the easiest way would be to open your bios with HD 7000 Editor 0.42 and look at the voltage table. Next convert the vrm signal for your ASIC quality range from decimal to hex.
> So my signal for my ASIC is 131, in hex that is 83.
> Then do the same for the voltage. My voltage is 1125mv which in hex is 04 65.
> 
> Next reverse the hex for the voltage so its in the bios format : 65 04
> Then search for the hex values in your editor of the voltage and then the vrm signal: 65 04 83
> 
> Once you have found the spot, all you have to do is change the vrm signal up by one, I need vrm signal 132, which in hex is 84
> 
> So change the 83 to 84...
> 
> For a boost bios you wont be able to find the vrm signal from HD7000 editor, but if you know the boost voltage you can convert it hex and then reverse the sequence.
> My boost voltage is 1250, so to hex it is 04 E2
> Then I search for E2 04, and it may come up a few times, but the one that has 00 E2 04 xx 00 is the one you want, where xx is the hex for vrm.
> 
> Mine was 00 E2 04 97 00, meaning my vrm signal for boost was 151 which is about right. If you get a strangely high or low number ( like below 130 and above 180ish) then you are at the wrong spot!!!
> 
> Obviously you will have to calculate your own numbers and I really hope it works, if your not comfortable don't do it and I'm sorry I'm probably a bit unclear.


Thanks for explain me, i have a r9 280x bios in my 7970, i need to change to her original bios to modify them no?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> Thanks for explain me, i have a r9 280x bios in my 7970, i need to change to her original bios to modify them no?


Im pretty sure that wont matter, you can mod your 280x bios just the same.


----------



## Lard

I found two new memory timings from Stilt in his modified 290X BIOS.

AIDA64 GPGPU Benchmark
Quote:


> Memory Copy: Measures the performance of the GPU's own device memory, effectively measuring the performance the GPU could copy data from its own device memory to another place in the same device memory. It is also called Device-to-Device Bandwidth.


HD 7970 1200/*400*MHz

280X 400MHz strap:
*Memory Copy 234145 MB/s 4368 ms*
- 15 MB Block 180978 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 210629 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 207131 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 210198 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 214638 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 234145 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 225193 MB/s 5 ms

Stilt 400MHz strap:
*Memory Copy 237611 MB/s 4305 ms*
- 15 MB Block 176671 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 188968 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 194321 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 236468 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 215652 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 237611 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 228667 MB/s 4 ms


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


40 9C 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 08 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 1A 0C 10 0D





HD 7970 1200/*1275*MHz

Stilt 280X 1250MHz strap:
*Memory Copy 181648 MB/s 4524 ms*
- 15 MB Block 151908 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 145123 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 153973 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 168883 MB/s 2 ms
- 256 MB Block 169144 MB/s 3 ms
- 512 MB Block 181648 MB/s 6 ms
- 512 MB Block 177009 MB/s 6 ms

Stilt 290X 1275MHz strap:
*Memory Copy 184726 MB/s 4352 ms*
- 15 MB Block 151431 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 147621 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 157810 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 170705 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 173019 MB/s 3 ms
- 512 MB Block 184726 MB/s 6 ms
- 512 MB Block 179636 MB/s 6 ms

Since the Tahiti don't have a 1275MHz strap, you can change the 1250MHz strap from 48 E8 01 to 0C F2 01


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


0C F2 01 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 4A 41 48 2E 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 97 04 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 08 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 23 51 1C 26 13





Is the 280X 0-400MHz strap faster than the 7970 0-200MHz strap at 200 memclock?

280X 400MHz strap @201MHz:
*Memory Copy 29713 MB/s 4290 ms*
- 15 MB Block 25607 MB/s 1 ms
- 32 MB Block 26468 MB/s 2 ms
- 64 MB Block 27937 MB/s 5 ms
- 128 MB Block 28646 MB/s 9 ms
- 256 MB Block 28907 MB/s 18 ms
- 512 MB Block 29713 MB/s 34 ms
- 512 MB Block 29706 MB/s 34 ms

7970 200MHz strap @200MHz:
*Memory Copy 31774 MB/s 4275 ms*
- 15 MB Block 27944 MB/s 1 ms
- 32 MB Block 28302 MB/s 2 ms
- 64 MB Block 30110 MB/s 4 ms
- 128 MB Block 30614 MB/s 8 ms
- 256 MB Block 31481 MB/s 16 ms
- 512 MB Block 31774 MB/s 32 ms
- 512 MB Block 31551 MB/s 32 ms

The last strap of a 7970 is the 1500 MHz one, the 280X has two more (1625MHz/1750MHz).
That happens if I overclock it to 1625MHz/1750MHz:

HD 7970 1200/*1625*MHz

Stilt 1500MHz strap:
*Memory Copy 220489 MB/s 4493 ms*
- 15 MB Block 149786 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 172494 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 204660 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 181950 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 216645 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 211537 MB/s 5 ms
- 512 MB Block 220489 MB/s 5 ms

Stilt 1625MHz strap:
*Memory Copy 208284 MB/s 4352 ms*
- 15 MB Block 169528 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 176943 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 188017 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 187417 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 202270 MB/s 3 ms
- 512 MB Block 208284 MB/s 5 ms
- 512 MB Block 208271 MB/s 5 ms

HD 7970 1200/*1750*MHz

Stilt 1500MHz strap:
*Memory Copy 237473 MB/s 4321 ms*
- 15 MB Block 157361 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 196173 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 189752 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 217475 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 226511 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 237473 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 230266 MB/s 4 ms

Stilt 1625MHz strap:
*Memory Copy 224717 MB/s 4477 ms*
- 15 MB Block 176669 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 199018 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 184065 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 205681 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 211603 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 224717 MB/s 5 ms
- 512 MB Block 218978 MB/s 5 ms

Stilt 1750MHz strap:
*Memory Copy 229974 MB/s 4306 ms*
- 15 MB Block 185502 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 207653 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 199887 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 195241 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 210144 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 210750 MB/s 5 ms
- 512 MB Block 229974 MB/s 4 ms


----------



## kahboom

Custom Ram timings plus other ram bios tweaks 1200/1500 MSI HD 7950


----------



## kahboom

Notice the run times for my bios have been cut down quiet a bit.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Notice the run times for my bios have been cut down quiet a bit.


How did you do that?


----------



## kahboom

Upload a copy of your bios and I will make the changes. What memory speed do you use mainly? As they will be optimal for a specific speed. Your editing in the right area for timings but the last one or timing you edit is mearly the last optimal timing. If you edit several clocks before that the latency and response time drops. Also there is another section which helps physics for the CPU.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Upload a copy of your bios and I will make the changes. What memory speed do you use mainly? As they will be optimal for a specific speed. Your editing in the right area for timings but the last one or timing you edit is mearly the last optimal timing. If you edit several clocks before that the latency and response time drops. Also there is another section which helps physics for the CPU.


I use 1700MHz if I have lots of hires textures, otherwise 1500MHz.
But if I have to pick one, I'll go for 1700MHz.
Thank you!

Asus.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## kahboom

Working on now


----------



## kahboom

Asusmod.zip 41k .zip file
 post results, i think you would get even better results using a regular bios then customizing it not these test bios which clocks are lower and are set up for Ln2, sorry it took so long i was watching tv.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Asusmod.zip 41k .zip file
> post results, i think you would get even better results using a regular bios then customizing it not these test bios which clocks are lower and are set up for Ln2, sorry it took so long i was watching tv.


Wow I'm impressed, thank you very much!

HD 7970 1200/1700MHz

Before:
*Memory Copy 236551 MB/s 4212 ms*
- 15 MB Block 185147 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 209984 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 200863 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 209343 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 231446 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 236551 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 228032 MB/s 4 ms

Now with your mod!
*Memory Copy 251110 MB/s 4258 ms*
- 15 MB Block 190260 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 226137 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 242671 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 232723 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 251110 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 236500 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 244165 MB/s 4 ms


----------



## kahboom

Which card do you have and what was your stock bios, also your ASIC value, i could find out what bios version would work and might get better numbers with a non Ln2 bios.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which card do you have and what was your stock bios, also your ASIC value, i could find out what bios version would work and might get better numbers with a non Ln2 bios.


I have the HD 7970 reference card, the first revision bought on January 2012.
My ASIC Quality is 87,5%, VID 1,05V.

My sweetspot is 1200MHz at 1,15V

This is the orginal BIOS:

Asus.HD7970.3072.111220.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## kahboom

I will adjust these tonight.


----------



## kahboom

AsusReferanceHD7970Mod.zip 166k .zip file


----------



## kahboom

Lards Gain using

Asus reference HD 7970

Before:
Memory Copy 236551 MB/s 4212 ms
- 15 MB Block 185147 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 209984 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 200863 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 209343 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 231446 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 236551 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 228032 MB/s 4 ms

Custom Bios with Ram timing Enhancements
Memory Copy 251110 MB/s 4258 ms 6% increase
- 15 MB Block 190260 MB/s 0 ms 7.5% increase
- 32 MB Block 226137 MB/s 0 ms 10% increase
- 64 MB Block 242671 MB/s 1 ms 20% increase
- 128 MB Block 232723 MB/s 1 ms 11% increase
- 256 MB Block 251110 MB/s 2 ms 8.5% increase
- 512 MB Block 236500 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 244165 MB/s 4 ms 7% increase

Still just working on tweaks in my spare time. If others would submit there bios i would edit them but in my spare time. As its a bit time consuming. I don't know how they mine since im not a miner but suttering has went down in crossfire, also seems better in benchmarks. For my own cards that is, what is posted above is Lards improvements, at the same clocks just edited bios ram timings and other bios tweaks.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> AsusReferanceHD7970Mod.zip 166k .zip file


Thank you for your efforts!

*HD 7970 1200/1700MHz Asus175.rom*

*Memory Copy 236281 MB/s 4352 ms*
- 15 MB Block 180979 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 191251 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 206301 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 206146 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 219798 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 230073 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 236281 MB/s 4 ms

*HD 7970 1200/1700MHz Asus172.rom*

*Memory Copy 229527 MB/s 4430 ms*
- 15 MB Block 176025 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 211495 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 201454 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 205888 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 228301 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 229527 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 228539 MB/s 4 ms

*HD 7970 1200/1500MHz Asus 250.rom*

*Memory Copy 218224 MB/s 4353 ms*
- 15 MB Block 172870 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 177861 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 208495 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 208495 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 208548 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 212588 MB/s 5 ms
- 512 MB Block 218224 MB/s 5 ms

*HD 7970 1200/1500MHz Asus 221.rom*

*Memory Copy 215382 MB/s 4508 ms*
- 15 MB Block 175384 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 171487 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 210413 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 192097 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 209743 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 215382 MB/s 5 ms

*HD 7970 1200/1500MHz Asusmod.rom*

Memory Copy 219916 MB/s 4212 ms
- 15 MB Block 169530 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 178945 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 174691 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 208391 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 205838 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 219916 MB/s 5 ms

*HD 7970 1200/1700MHz Asusmod.rom with the complete memory block from the Asus175.rom*

*Memory Copy 238609 MB/s 4399 ms*
- 15 MB Block 176994 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 208919 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 200766 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 229479 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 228270 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 229479 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 238609 MB/s 4 ms

*HD 7970 1200/1700MHz Asus175.rom with the complete memory block from the Asusmod.rom*

*Memory Copy 240580 MB/s 4446 ms*
- 15 MB Block 190261 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 223438 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 231481 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 232396 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 229544 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 240580 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 237972 MB/s 4 ms

The last one is almost equally to the Asusmod.rom, unfortunately no gains with the stock BIOS.


----------



## kahboom

pick one and send me the bios and i will adjust your timings a bit more aggressive but it will depend on your card weather or not it can run it without freezing. I will drop the higher frequency a slot lower so 1700mhz in the 1500mhz slot since thats what you are running.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> pick one and send me the bios and i will adjust your timings a bit more aggressive but it will depend on your card weather or not it can run it without freezing. I will drop the higher frequency a slot lower so 1700mhz in the 1500mhz slot since thats what you are running.


You can use the Asusmod.rom, but I don't need all the other stuff except the better physics and memory timings.


----------



## kahboom

Removed.


----------



## Lard

Removed.


----------



## kahboom

No you got artifacts due to the ram timings being too low. LOL, yeah just stick with the first ones, im still working on adjust them for 1500mhz , also i normally set 1700mhz as the second then 1800mhz and last 1850mhz so i will optimize for 1500 as well as 1700 in time, just small adjustments.


----------



## kahboom

Please edit your comment and remove the bios as its too aggressive.


----------



## SoloSolider

FX-797G-TDFC.zip 41k .zip file


Attached is my XFX 7970 BIOS. I get the best Mining / Gaming out of this one. I have not been able to push this card even to the 1600Mhz range on this or 280X BIOS. If you could work you magic I will love you for eternity!

I mine DOGE and LTC at about 660-700 KH/s with ambient at about 70F and card topped out at 75C.

Highest clocks achieved on this BIOS and other for this card was 1140/1575 as long at the card was kept under 82C. Have a feeling the VRM's were the limiter on that.

XFX 7970 DD GE Stock 1050/1500 BIOS Mod 1050/1650 this BIOS also gets me amazing temps when I mine as well not sure why only this one does. The card reports Hynix AFR Memory with an ASIC of 64.2%.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Kennyman

Hello,

Sorry for bothering you with this question, I already have an unlocked voltage ATI 7970. I have just purchased a MSI R280x. Could you please advise whether the voltage could be unlocked with the tools on Page 1. Because I have try and it does not seem to change. (sorry for my English if I leave any mistake)


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloSolider*
> 
> FX-797G-TDFC.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> 
> Attached is my XFX 7970 BIOS. I get the best Mining / Gaming out of this one. I have not been able to push this card even to the 1600Mhz range on this or 280X BIOS. If you could work you magic I will love you for eternity!
> 
> I mine DOGE and LTC at about 660-700 KH/s with ambient at about 70F and card topped out at 75C.
> 
> Highest clocks achieved on this BIOS and other for this card was 1140/1575 as long at the card was kept under 82C. Have a feeling the VRM's were the limiter on that.
> 
> XFX 7970 DD GE Stock 1050/1500 BIOS Mod 1050/1650 this BIOS also gets me amazing temps when I mine as well not sure why only this one does. The card reports Hynix AFR Memory with an ASIC of 64.2%.
> 
> Let me know how these work. Still same clocks and voltage you had of 1050/1565 just edited ram timings.


----------



## kahboom

Heres a second one to try as well


----------



## SoloSolider

Awesome thanks. I work night so I'll try these out first thing tomorrow morning and report back results. What program and / or format do you prefer?


----------



## kahboom

Any just compare them to stock bios, see which one works best. Games, programs, benchmarks, folding, or mining. I know there is a small gain in games and benches but I don't mine or fold so I don't know what the results would be.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Still just working on tweaks in my spare time. If others would submit there bios i would edit them but in my spare time. As its a bit time consuming. I don't know how they mine since im not a miner but suttering has went down in crossfire, also seems better in benchmarks. For my own cards that is, what is posted above is Lards improvements, at the same clocks just edited bios ram timings and other bios tweaks.


Could I get some help?









Sapphire_7950-DualX-Stock_Oct26_Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file


I only do gaming, no mining or anything else.


----------



## SoloSolider

Awesome K
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Any just compare them to stock bios, see which one works best. Games, programs, benchmarks, folding, or mining. I know there is a small gain in games and benches but I don't mine or fold so I don't know what the results would be.


The pic below is the GPGPU Bench. 1505 is what I still have loaded. Tried clocking 1505 to 1140/1600 locked up after 10 min. Haven't tried overclocking on 1500 yet. Just from the bench it seems my times weren't too off from what you changed. The difference is so small you could almost nullify that due to error margin. What was different between 1500 and 1505?


----------



## kahboom

1505 is slightly tighter then 1500, They are both set to work best for 1500mhz i will rework them tommarrow after work As well do some for ColdBlackIce. Like i said before its a small gain for the same clocks. Each ram strap has a set of ram timings, finding which one which works best for your own card just takes a little time, its not a massive just the same as your own cpu running the same frequency with slightly better timings. Too tight and it freezes, Some would require slightly more voltage to run the same frequency with tighter timings just as regular ram for the cpu.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloSolider*
> 
> Awesome K
> The pic below is the GPGPU Bench. 1505 is what I still have loaded. Tried clocking 1505 to 1140/1600 locked up after 10 min. Haven't tried overclocking on 1500 yet. Just from the bench it seems my times weren't too off from what you changed. The difference is so small you could almost nullify that due to error margin. What was different between 1500 and 1505?


 XFX1510.zip 41k .zip file


XFX1515.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> Could I get some help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire_7950-DualX-Stock_Oct26_Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> I only do gaming, no mining or anything else.


 SapHD7950.zip 84k .zip file


----------



## SoloSolider

At no change just re-flash the 1510 showed slight improvement overall. The 1515 showed no change overall. Ill OC on 1510 and post results.

Pulling 760KH/s on 1510 @ 1140/1600 100% stable with awesome temps on air alone @ 1.213v +10% Power

Any higher on either at stock voltage results in momentary driver lock up. then a required restart to fully re-enable the driver.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloSolider*
> 
> 
> 
> At no change just re-flash the 1510 showed slight improvement overall. The 1515 showed no change overall. Ill OC on 1510 and post results.
> 
> Pulling 760KH/s on 1510 @ 1140/1600 100% stable with awesome temps on air alone @ 1.213v +10% Power
> 
> Any higher on either at stock voltage results in momentary driver lock up. then a required restart to fully re-enable the driver.


What KH/s did you pull before on stock bios?


----------



## SoloSolider

570 - 600 KH/s also ran into a snag at about 45 min mark she locked up so running 1065 / 1600 just fine but only pulling 670KH/s. If I bump the voltage I may be able to stabilize it well see.


----------



## kahboom

What were your stable clocks before? Was it the same or similar? Was it running higher clocks and was it pulling the 570-600KH/s? Looking for clock to same clock to see what the increase would be. Also looking to see what a comparable clock would be from stock to nodded bios for the same KH/s.


----------



## SoloSolider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> What were your stable clocks before? Was it the same or similar? Was it running higher clocks and was it pulling the 570-600KH/s? Looking for clock to same clock to see what the increase would be. Also looking to see what a comparable clock would be from stock to nodded bios for the same KH/s.


Stable clocks were 1050/1565 about 570-620 MH/s before.
Stock clock are 1050/1500 520-550 MH/s.
Earlier today when the room was cooler I ran the 1100/1600 for 720 MH/s as the room has heated up the card was unable to sustain higher clocks even though the GPU-CPU temp was only at 68C.

It's weird D3 can run at 1050/1600 without freezing for hours on end. FF14:ARR Freezes within 30 min. Mining freezes at about 45 min. Everything is rock solid at 1050/1565. What ever you did with 1510 helped alot cause it wouldn't do anything for more than 2 min before at 1600 MHz timing before. It's weird I researched the memory chips in this module and they are capable of 1.5v. I think the VRM cooling is the issue as it the major flaw on this cooler. I'm currently trying to find the money to put an XFX Heatkiller block and loop on this card.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloSolider*
> 
> Stable clocks were 1050/1565 about 570-620 MH/s before.
> Stock clock are 1050/1500 520-550 MH/s.
> Earlier today when the room was cooler I ran the 1100/1600 for 720 MH/s as the room has heated up the card was unable to sustain higher clocks even though the GPU-CPU temp was only at 68C.
> 
> It's weird D3 can run at 1050/1600 without freezing for hours on end. FF14:ARR Freezes within 30 min. Mining freezes at about 45 min. Everything is rock solid at 1050/1565. What ever you did with 1510 helped alot cause it would do anything for more than 2 min before at 1600 MHz timing before. It's weird I researched the memory chips in this module and they are capable of 1.5v. I think the VRM cooling is the issue as it the major flaw on this cooler. I'm currently trying to find the money to put an XFX Heatkiller block and loop on this card.


Yeah there's more things I will try when I get off work in the morning, I'll send another updated bios to you.


----------



## kahboom

XFX1525.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## SoloSolider

Attached is just the quick bench check. Can't really give her the run of the mill. St. Louis is getting bad storms and power is on and off.


----------



## kahboom

Yeah, test it when your able too and let me know how it does.


----------



## SoloSolider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Yeah, test it when your able too and let me know how it does.


Mining well at 1100/1625 @ 1.213v getting about 690-720KH/s which is better than 1510. Seems stable but I have not done a very long test. Also works great in D3. Off to try FF14:ARR.

Update: Played FF14:ARR a lot longer than usual on OC 1100/1625. Lasted about 20 min, then got some texture corruption then about 10 min after that she locked up. What ever your doing is making it more and more stable!


----------



## kahboom

What ram voltage is running for your stock bios?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberWolf575*
> 
> Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file
> Hi, so I have a Saphire 7950 Boost, and my gpu constantly jumps around in games from 501mz-925 and never stays the same. It is really annoying as it makes my games stutter and fps drop. I was wondering if there is a way to fix this in the bios? How could I force it to stay at it's highest value at all times. I know this card can overclock well, but this constant clock jumping is killing me. Temps are fine, they have never reached higher than 74.
> This ONLY happens when the gpu reaches 99-100% usage. If it is even at 95% usage, the clocks are always at its highest, the SECOND it reaches 99-100% usage and the gpu clocks drop causing my fps to drop like crazy.


try this:









try6Sap795.zip 40k .zip file
 this works with my Sapphire 7950 ..it's tuned to not drop fps.


----------



## kahboom

XFXRoms.zip 124k .zip file
 While XFX1530 is tighter timings, XFX1540 has been loose'nd and so has XFX1545 to try and make 1600+ mhz run on your stock voltage.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try6Sap795.zip 40k .zip file
> this works with my Sapphire 7950 ..it's tuned to not drop fps.


 Sap4414.zip 42k .zip file
 Try these


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloSolider*
> 
> Attached is just the quick bench check. Can't really give her the run of the mill. St. Louis is getting bad storms and power is on and off.


How do you make that tri-bench image, side-by-side, including the bottom text? Is there some function in AIDA that can do that? Or are you doing it manually in Photoshop, for example?


----------



## SoloSolider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldblackice*
> 
> How do you make that tri-bench image, side-by-side, including the bottom text? Is there some function in AIDA that can do that? Or are you doing it manually in Photoshop, for example?


Just print screen and ms paint. Then organize and add text.


----------



## SoloSolider

Kahboom looks like 45 is good for 1600mhz at stock voltage. Getting 700MH/s solid at 1125/1600. I'm gonna go oit on a limb and say that this is optimal overclock on stock voltage. At this point the core speed is holding back the hash rate but at stock voltage core can't go very much higher. Looks like you have found the best timming to allow more bandwidth. I think if we go looser to support 1700 mhz well loose speed for bandwidth which would be counter productive.


----------



## kahboom

How are temps? Let me know how stable it is when you do more testing.


----------



## SoloSolider

Temps are great less than 80C without box fan. Box fan drops it to sub 70C. Mined for 4 hrs just fine. Played d3 for a couple hrs fine. Gotta try ff14 still.

FF14 played flawlessly at 1150/1605 @ 1.258V. I bumped the core voltage a bit to see it I can get the core to 1200Mhz. Temps still great.

Gonna keep memory at 1605 and see how far I can push core. 1200Mhz now is stable with 1.258V


----------



## E-mil

I posted this question in R9 2XX owners thread, but it seems that here is more appropriate to ask.

I have MSI R9 270X Gaming, and I just want to know, is it possible to edit and flash BIOS by myself, only with new fan profile?

Can I do that with VBE7 and what about this warning:
"Modifications only affect the legacy BIOS, and after saving, UEFI image will be disabled (in case you have UEFI vBIOS)"

Please, can someone explain to me this legacy/UEFI BIOS warning?
VBE7 is not officialy support R9 cards, but R9 270/280/290 are same cards like HD 7870/7950/7970


----------



## kahboom

The warning is it disables the uefi in the cards bios. Uefi supports fast boot, legacy does not. Uefi supports large hard drives over 2.2tb with the is installed on it and higher for the future. Uefi is gpt partition plus efi plus mbr since it supports fast boot and supports legacy devices. Standard windows I just mbr . It will disable the gpu s ability to fast boot into an os that's basically it. If you have an ssd and you system is over clocked. Its such a minor difference. Nothing to really worry about till hard drives get far larger. Uefi is set to replace the legacy but will not fully change over for a good number of years. But its still backwards compatible with legacy cards if you have windows 8+


----------



## imadorkx

Hello guys. Im new to this forum and i just bought the 7950 vapor-x OC version.

My question is my gc is running at 1125/1350 at 1.15v/1.60mv. Every time i try to increase the core clock to 1150 or 1200 the game crashes and the driver stop responding and return to the desktop. I did try increase the voltage to 1.2v or 1.25v. But i still cant.

the weird thing is even at 1125/1350 at 1.15v/1.6mv its very stable. I play metro last light like 6 hours. doesnt crash at all. Even if i increase the memory clock to 1375 the computer crash and i have to do hard reset.

and i got confuse when i play metro last light, vddc hover between 1.08v to 1.09v. at 1125/1350. Im pretty sure its not my cpu because i ran prime95 for 12hours.

My rest of the rig is :

AMD A8 5600K Oc to 4.20GHz
Gigabyte GA-F2A55M-HD2
4GB Kingston genesis Oc to 1866mhz
Cooler Master 550 Extreme Power Plus
7950 Vapor-x oc 1125/1350

VRM around 83c and gpu temp around 76c. but if i increase the voltage to 1.2 or 1.25v it can easily get to 80c and vrm around 90c.

I hope my psu is the problem.

thanks in advance.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> Hello guys. Im new to this forum and i just bought the 7950 vapor-x OC version.
> 
> My question is my gc is running at 1125/1350 at 1.15v/1.60mv. Every time i try to increase the core clock to 1150 or 1200 the game crashes and the driver stop responding and return to the desktop. I did try increase the voltage to 1.2v or 1.25v. But i still cant.
> 
> the weird thing is even at 1125/1350 at 1.15v/1.6mv its very stable. I play metro last light like 6 hours. doesnt crash at all. Even if i increase the memory clock to 1375 the computer crash and i have to do hard reset.
> 
> and i got confuse when i play metro last light, vddc hover between 1.08v to 1.09v. at 1125/1350. Im pretty sure its not my cpu because i ran prime95 for 12hours.
> 
> My rest of the rig is :
> 
> AMD A8 5600K Oc to 4.20GHz
> Gigabyte GA-F2A55M-HD2
> 4GB Kingston genesis Oc to 1866mhz
> Cooler Master 550 Extreme Power Plus
> 7950 Vapor-x oc 1125/1350
> 
> VRM around 83c and gpu temp around 76c. but if i increase the voltage to 1.2 or 1.25v it can easily get to 80c and vrm around 90c.
> 
> I hope my psu is the problem.
> 
> thanks in advance.


may i suggest oc'ing the cpu more instead. i remember not being able to play BF3 smoothly with a 7950 if my i7 was at stock. 4.5GHz did the trick. so, if you are trying to get more fps, you should focus on your cpu.









i wonder how an APU compares to an old Phenom . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7153747


----------



## imadorkx

Im not sure thats the case. but i can play metro last light smoothly around 40-60fps at 1080p. may drop to 30ish.. but ssaa turned off.

i dont have bf3 at the moment but i'll try bf4 tomorrow and report back.

any insight why my 7950 cant get past 1125 even at 1.25v. is it silicon lottery? if so, i might deal with it. just had to make sure if anything is up with the rest of my rig though.

my asic quality is 80.1%.

i checked the review that my psu is totally suck.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> Im not sure thats the case. but i can play metro last light smoothly around 40-60fps at 1080p. may drop to 30ish.. but ssaa turned off.
> 
> i dont have bf3 at the moment but i'll try bf4 tomorrow and report back.
> 
> any insight why my 7950 cant get past 1125 even at 1.25v. is it silicon lottery? if so, i might deal with it. just had to make sure if anything is up with the rest of my rig though.
> 
> my asic quality is 80.1%.
> 
> i checked the review that my psu is totally suck.


i used Trixx to oc the 7950. if on air you will have to raise the fan speed and not leave it at auto. you need to raise the Power Li (Trixx) or Power Limit. if you are using CCC, i can't help you there.

trixx allows higher than 1.25v. i would go as high as 1.27 for 7/24 use provided your temps stay below 80C. temps to be monitored are the cores and the vrms. use GPUz and see if the vrm temps are sensed. you may have to use the slider to see them and might have to lower your dpi in windows.

edit: but seriously, oc the cpu more. test it and run 3DMark11 . . .

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Benchmarking/Futuremark/

another useful app to monitor temps is Hwinfo64 (free version). it should look like this . . .


----------



## imadorkx

Same as me. i use trixx for oc.. but i already increase the voltage to 1.25v but as soon as i play metro last light it shows an artifact and crash to desktop and the temps as high as 90c and vrm around 100c. i have already made a custom profile fan it maxed at 65c. and if tried increasing the power limit when oc the core clock beyond 1125 still crashed to desktop.

I might need to change the thermal paste and thermal pad. but this is the second gpu, the 1st owner of this gpu RMA it and sold it to me. He said he can OC to 1100/1500 but only in mining,

Is 3DMARK11 free to use?

EDIT: Oh okay its free. Downloading now.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> Same as me. i use trixx for oc.. but i already increase the voltage to 1.25v but as soon as i play metro last light it shows an artifact and crash to desktop and the temps as high as 90c and vrm around 100c. i have already made a custom profile fan it maxed at 65c. and if tried increasing the power limit when oc the core clock beyond 1125 still crashed to desktop.
> 
> I might need to change the thermal paste and thermal pad. but this is the second gpu, the 1st owner of this gpu RMA it and sold it to me. He said he can OC to 1100/1500 but only in mining,
> 
> Is 3DMARK11 free to use?
> 
> EDIT: Oh okay its free. Downloading now.


DAT PSU does suck. take precautions.


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> DAT PSU does suck. take precautions.


Is that why i cant push my vapor-x ?

Okay. i have download the 3DMARK11 basic edition. So, i just click "RUN 3DMARK 11"?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> Is that why i cant push my vapor-x ?
> 
> Okay. i have download the 3DMARK11 basic edition. So, i just click "RUN 3DMARK 11"?


use basic of course. then click benchmark test only>stretched>run.

if you have hwinfo installed - let it run in the background.

edit: what driver are you using again?


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> use basic of course. then click benchmark test only>stretched>run.
> 
> if you have hwinfo installed - let it run in the background.
> 
> edit: what driver are you using again?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8225278




Im using 14.3 Beta driver. Looks like my score is lower than yours.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8225278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using 14.3 Beta driver. Looks like my score is lower than yours.


don't use 14.3 for oc'ing. use 13.12. it may cause your card to throttle once you apply more voltage. i see your cpu is holding back your gpu BIG time.

one other important issue is . . . one stick of ram. your are running in single channel.


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> don't use 14.3 for oc'ing. use 13.12. it may cause your card to throttle once you apply more voltage. i see your cpu is holding back your gpu BIG time.


Oh. I'll install 13.12 right away. btw, how do you know the cpu is bottlenecking my gpu? lower score than gpu?

one single channel? you mean i have to buy another stick of 4gb ram?

EDIT: I tried the 3dmark 3 times. it kept giving me class not registered after installing 13.12 driver. . any idea why?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> Oh. I'll install 13.12 right away. btw, *how do you know the cpu is bottlenecking my gpu?* lower score than gpu?
> 
> one single channel? you mean i have to buy another stick of 4gb ram?
> 
> EDIT: I tried the 3dmark 3 times. it kept giving me class not registered after installing 13.12 driver. . any idea why?


yes, your system is designed to run in dual channel and that means running at least 2 sticks of ram. check your motherboard's manual, which slots are best to use.

you may have to uninstall and reinstall 3DMark. your temps are lovely for a short bench.

*your combined score is low.*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7288276

even this i7 at stock kinda struggled with the 7950 stock. had to oc it.


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> don't use 14.3 for oc'ing. use 13.12. it may cause your card to throttle once you apply more voltage. i see your cpu is holding back your gpu BIG time.
> 
> one other important issue is . . . one stick of ram. your are running in single channel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, your system is designed to run in dual channel and that means running at least 2 sticks of ram. check your motherboard's manual, which slots are best to use.
> 
> you may have to uninstall and reinstall 3DMark. your temps are lovely for a short bench.
> 
> *your combined score is low.*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7288276
> 
> even this i7 at stock kinda struggled with the 7950 stock. had to oc it.


looks like youre right. Even if i oc my gpu further. my system will get bottleneck by my cpu.. i just oc my cpu to 4.30ghz and revert to 13.12 driver. The score somewhat increase a bit. looks like i have to upgrade my cpu and mobo and ram and psu.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8225738


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> looks like youre right. Even if i oc my gpu further. my system will get bottleneck by my cpu.. i just oc my cpu to 4.30ghz and revert to 13.12 driver. The score somewhat increase a bit. looks like i have to upgrade my cpu and mobo and ram and psu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8225738


sorry, i don't sugar coat. that single stick of ram is making things worst. i do know that apu crossfires with a HD6000 series card not sure exactly which. if you want to stick to amd i recommend the FX6300 (no less) and am3+ board. make better use of the 7950.


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> sorry, i don't sugar coat. that single stick of ram is making things worst. i do know that apu crossfires with a HD6000 series card not sure exactly which. if you want to stick to amd i recommend the FX6300 (no less) and am3+ board. make better use of the 7950.


lol. no prolem mate. at least now i know whats holding the gpu back. thanks a million.

btw, any recommendation on which ram should i purchase or i have to buy another stick of kingston ram? i know it have to be identical.

anyway, is this it? http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-FX6300-Edition-4-1GHz-Socket/dp/B009O7YORK

which one is better? i5 3570 k or the one you recommended.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> lol. no prolem mate. at least now i know whats holding the gpu back. thanks a million.
> 
> btw, any recommendation on which ram should i purchase or i have to buy another stick of kingston ram? i know it have to be identical.
> 
> anyway, is this it? http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-FX6300-Edition-4-1GHz-Socket/dp/B009O7YORK
> 
> which one is better? i5 3570 k or the one you recommended.


yes, if going intel that i5 will be perfect. have you checked the haswell - i5 4670K?

edit: yes, try to get an identical ram.


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, if going intel that i5 will be perfect. have you checked the haswell - i5 4670K?
> 
> edit: yes, try to get an identical ram.


yeah, i was thinking to get that too. but too pricey in my area and i heard the haswell doesnt improve much from ivy. is it true?

i mean in gaming.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> yeah, i was thinking to get that too. but too pricey in my area and i heard the haswell doesnt improve much from ivy. is it true?
> 
> i mean in gaming.


go ivy, then.


----------



## Marty99

Is it possible to unlock R9 280X vram voltage using VBE tool or in some other way?


----------



## Sptlev

can anyone please help me out with this bios? i tried multiple bioses and modifiying the bios myself with no success.

i have three sapphire 7950 and my hashrate is good but i draw from the wall around 1000 watts.

i tried to use VBE7 to decrease the voltage and the gpu just gets stuck until i flash back the original bios.

here are the stats of my gpu.



my current bios is below 015.040.000.001.000

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_u0CGn1gOEcS2hTX2w5U1ZWbUE/edit?usp=sharing

if anyone has any idea on where i can find an answer pls let me know.


----------



## Lard

Can you decrease the voltage with software tools?
If not, you have a not supportet voltage controller.

If your BIOS is not working with even sligtly voltage changes, your voltage controller is not adjustable.

Than you can try to change it with VBE7 to a suportet voltage of 0,95V.
If your ASIC Quality is not too low, 0,95V should be fine for 950MHz.

Maybe it's better to change the voltage with a HEX editor in your Powerplay states: 01 FF and 02 FF to B6 03.


----------



## Sptlev

this GPU is voltage locked and i couldn't modify it.
my asic quality on this GPU is around 63%.

i thought that VBE would do the same job as with the hex editor that's why i didn't venture there and the dreaded hex...

thank you for your input i guess i have no choice but to edit using the hex file.

i read online that this bios version was actually for the 280x, could it be?

i am not sure what you mean by "in your Powerplay states: 01 FF and 02 FF to B6 03" but i'll check it later.


----------



## Coldblackice

1.) Kahboom tweaked the memory timings of a bios I'm using, with the memory clocks set at 1500mhz. Does this mean that 1500mhz is the absolute best clock speed to use, or would I get better performance at 1675mhz? (which is what I've overclocked mem clocks to before)
2.) What's the difference between the clock numbers (1,2,3,0)? #1 looks like 2D, #2 looks like UVD, but I don't get what the difference is between #3 and #0 -- are they both 3D? I thought there should only be one 3D clock.


----------



## kahboom

One is a lower idle state, next is uvd and lower 3D, then 3D clock, and last is the boost state clock which only boost cards have the last clock. For the ram settings its most aggressive memory is for 1500mhz I could change it for 1675 for you but I don't know if your card can take it but you could try.


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> One is a lower idle state, next is uvd and lower 3D, then 3D clock, and last is the boost state clock which only boost cards have the last clock. For the ram settings its most aggressive memory is for 1500mhz I could change it for 1675 for you but I don't know if your card can take it but you could try.


Thanks. And that'd be great! For the past year or two, I've manually overclocked my memory at 1675mhz, and it's able to do it.


----------



## sbruno624

Okay I've been staring at this guide for ever and I still cant figure out how to edit the bios to set the clocks so I dont need afterburner. Right now I can get stable clocks at 1200/1500 at 1.15v and 50% powertune in AB, however I want to be able to do this without afterburner. I have the Sapphire 7950 on the 7970 pcb. I remember flashing a bios before but it just increased the limits. I have two BIOS slots, I just dont want to mess anything up. Can anyone help?


----------



## kahboom

Upload your stock bios for the card. I assume you want 1.150v for 1200/1500. What is the cards ASIC rating. Need to know as to edit voltage table correctly. And what amount of powertune you use? Is it 50% like you said or unlocked to 50%. I don't get home till the morning some time tommarrow but I can edit the bios then. Also do you want or need the fan profile edited?


----------



## sbruno624

Correct, so right now I have my 2D clocks set to 950/1250 at 1125 mv. 20% My 3D clocks are set to 1200/1500 1150mv 50%.

TahitiOriginal.zip 41k .zip file
 This should be the original bios. ASIC is at 60.9, not sure if that has anything to do with the delimited bios, but I have two slots to try so it cant hurt.

And no fan profile its watercooled. Thanks


----------



## Notion

Hi All,

I am looking to over volt my graphics card and wondering if any one could create a bios for my card so i can achieve this?

Cheers


----------



## kahboom

Post your original bios. List desired clocks for desired voltage, list ASIC quality for card. Power tune percent you normally use. Be specific, make sure that the clocks are stable before requesting bios for clocks that might not be enough voltage or too high a clock your card can't run.


----------



## Notion

Hi Kahboom,

Thats awesome , thanks for the offer! I am expecting my water block on Thursday and will sus out the settings for Friday if that is ok.

Best


----------



## agantai

@ Kahboom

can you please help me with my extremely hot msi 7950 card,the stock voltages are way too high causing the card to reach temps of over 100c (both gpu & vram) in less than 10 minutes of playing high demanding games. afterburner helps keep the card cool but it's really annoying programme to use because it does not always start with windows,just too much hassle for me to use so i thought about flashing edited version of the bios (reduced voltages),so i asked some people & they said you are the man i need to talk too.

this is my card :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127651

i'm totally new to flashing gpu bios but willing to take risks no problem,the voltages i did try with afterburner are 1050v with mild overclock of 950 (840 is stock) + 1250 (1250 is stock)

if you can edit the bios for me to say 1070v + 950 + 1250 i will be really grateful & if you think you have better settings in mind then you are the expert what ever you decide i will agree to it as long as i have normal temps which enable me to game on this card.

thanks in advance


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agantai*
> 
> @ Kahboom
> 
> can you please help me with my extremely hot msi 7950 card,the stock voltages are way too high causing the card to reach temps of over 100c (both gpu & vram) in less than 10 minutes of playing high demanding games. afterburner helps keep the card cool but it's really annoying programme to use because it does not always start with windows,just too much hassle for me to use so i thought about flashing edited version of the bios (reduced voltages),so i asked some people & they said you are the man i need to talk too.
> 
> this is my card :
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127651
> 
> i'm totally new to flashing gpu bios but willing to take risks no problem,the voltages i did try with afterburner are 1050v with mild overclock of 950 (840 is stock) + 1250 (1250 is stock)
> 
> if you can edit the bios for me to say 1070v + 950 + 1250 i will be really grateful & if you think you have better settings in mind then you are the expert what ever you decide i will agree to it as long as i have normal temps which enable me to game on this card.
> 
> thanks in advance


Post your bios here so we can mod it for you. I can do it for you if Kahboom is busy, although Kahboom has the additional ability to tweak timings for more performance -- which is something different from what you're asking for -- I can mod voltages and clocks.

Do you know how to get a dump of your bios? Run GPU-Z and click the "Save BIOS" icon near the top-right, below the AMD logo. Then attach it as a file here in your post (you can edit your post to add it in).

That sounds unusual for a card to be getting that hot on stock settings. Does your case have good airflow? Is anything blocking any fans or exhaust ports? Is the back + top of your computer open to ventilate the heat? Does the fan look to be running well?

I wonder if perhaps the heatsink isn't sitting flush, or if there's a poor application of thermal paste between GPU and heatsink. What are the other temperatures of your system when this is going on? e.g. CPU, cores, case (RAM, hard drives, voltage regulators (VREG), etc.


----------



## agantai

hi,
thanks a lot for offering to help,yeah kahboom maybe busy so i appreciate your kind offer.









ok the case i'm using is coolermaster c690 with 6 x 120mm fans installed so really good airflow i have never had overheating issue with any part installed in this case before.

about the bios i have a copy already but how do i upload it here ? also i have just used afterburner now to reduce the voltage to 1044v but left core clock & memory clock at stock & then i ran FurMark to test temps & after only 5 minutes of testing here are the results:

GPUDiode: 85c
GPU VRM1: 103c
GPU VRM2: 103c
GPU Fan: 76%

room temp 21c

even with lowering the voltages it's still roasting hot,what is your opinion about this card ? worth editing bios ? faulty card ? something else maybe ? or are those temps normal ?


----------



## kahboom

That card comes with a crappy cooler. That's pretty much it. Either settle for stock clocks or lower and lower voltage more or invest in a better cooling solution for that card. The single center fan design was terrible for the 79xx cards. Use a dual fan, a reference or a water block. You can find on eBay second hand for a decent price.


----------



## agantai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> That card comes with a crappy cooler. That's pretty much it. Either settle for stock clocks or lower and lower voltage more or invest in a better cooling solution for that card. The single center fan design was terrible for the 79xx cards. Use a dual fan, a reference or a water block. You can find on eBay second hand for a decent price.


i agree the cooler is awful & noisy too,i usually use sapphire cards & they are awesome they usually have 2 fan coolers but this was my first & probably last MSi card (lower price fooled me). if i can't find cooler for this card or if i want to flash bios with lower voltages is it ok to come back here & ask you to make the bios for me ? will this be ok with you ?


----------



## blackRott9

Would it be unwise for me to set my 7970's load/performance voltage to 1.287 in the BIOS?

Right now, I've power bumped up to 300, possible power limit @ +50% and load voltage @ 1.237. That enables the card to do 1230|1630 straight from the CCC.

If I set it to 1.287 and opened up the CCC to something like 1600|1900 I wouldn't need to use anything like Trixx to OC it. If I use 1.287 voltage with Trixx now the card
can hit 1290|1700.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agantai*
> 
> i agree the cooler is awful & noisy too,i usually use sapphire cards & they are awesome they usually have 2 fan coolers but this was my first & probably last MSi card (lower price fooled me). if i can't find cooler for this card or if i want to flash bios with lower voltages is it ok to come back here & ask you to make the bios for me ? will this be ok with you ?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-Frozr-Twin-Frozr-III-R7950-TF-3GD5-OC-BE-Stock-heatsink-cooler-/281349998561?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item4181c447e1 For MSI card.


----------



## Cancer

I just successfully modded my BIOS to allow for +50% powertune.....too bad it accomplished nothing.
I had fun anyway though.


----------



## Vinicius

I have four powercolor radeon 7950. My problem is that i have eddited its bios to my desired gpu and memory clocks/voltages using the VBE7, but it does not work with gop. If i use its untouched bios i can use ultra fast boot function. ASA i edit the bios the uefi part of the bios is taken off as according to darkhmz from techpowerup its a limitation that cannot be bypassed. I would edit the clock/voltage table for both bios and uefi so i can avoid 3rd part programs. Any suggestion?

TahitiUEFI.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> I just successfully modded my BIOS to allow for +50% powertune.....too bad it accomplished nothing.
> I had fun anyway though.


Hehe, exactly. Powertune is the MAX POWER limit, which isn't hit much in games, but in furmark/occt will do that.
In all of my testing of days/weeks... overclocking etc, powertune DOES NOT INCREASE STABILITY.
In fact, with too much powertune, if I exceed 25 amps at 12 v VRM out, it will blank my screen (OCP-overcurrent protection).
My older F2 gigabyte 7950 didn't do this, but this card, F43 does.
Tried 3 PSU's all very good ones, 2 with AT LEAST 50 amps on the 12v rail single. The other one had 30 amps on one rail, 30 on another.
Voltages never dropped below 11.8, so that wasn;t the issue either.

BTW, the guy with furmark making vrm's too hot, yeah it will do that, our vrm's don't have cooling, even the 3 fan gigabyte cooler.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file
Hello,

Great thread here! I've now read it in it's entirety. Special thanks to Kahboom and others!

I'm having some trouble and I would really appreciate it if someone could lend me a hand. I have an MSi Twin Frozr III 7950 BE. It is a really crappy clocker. The card pretty much tops out at 1000/1500, no matter how much voltage is applied to the core.

I feel that my results may be enhanced if I were to eliminate or at least subdue the massive vDroop my card experiences. At full load, I will see a drop of ~100mv or more.

The problem is I cannot, for the life of me, find the correct tables in the bios I want to use, especially the memory voltage values. I've searched and searched, and I DO find the hex values I'm searching for, it's just that none of them are in the expected configuration. i.e. 00 xx xx yy where x=VID and y=VRM signal as described here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey mate, I'm really not sure about this but I think that you have to raise the VRM signal by +1 for load voltage.
> 
> I think this is the way to do it for a non boost bios..
> So for example i would have to calculate the hex for 172 VRM which would be AC instead of AB
> Bolded bit is the vrm signal
> Italic is the voltage
> 
> I think the easiest way would be to open your bios with HD 7000 Editor 0.42 and look at the voltage table. Next convert the vrm signal for your ASIC quality range from decimal to hex.
> So my signal for my ASIC is 131, in hex that is 83.
> Then do the same for the voltage. My voltage is 1125mv which in hex is 04 65.
> 
> Next reverse the hex for the voltage so its in the bios format : 65 04
> Then search for the hex values in your editor of the voltage and then the vrm signal: 65 04 83
> 
> Once you have found the spot, all you have to do is change the vrm signal up by one, I need vrm signal 132, which in hex is 84
> 
> So change the 83 to 84...
> 
> For a boost bios you wont be able to find the vrm signal from HD7000 editor, but if you know the boost voltage you can convert it hex and then reverse the sequence.
> My boost voltage is 1250, so to hex it is 04 E2
> Then I search for E2 04, and it may come up a few times, but the one that has 00 E2 04 xx 00 is the one you want, where xx is the hex for vrm.
> 
> Mine was 00 E2 04 97 00, meaning my vrm signal for boost was 151 which is about right. If you get a strangely high or low number ( like below 130 and above 180ish) then you are at the wrong spot!!!
> 
> Obviously you will have to calculate your own numbers and I really hope it works, if your not comfortable don't do it and I'm sorry I'm probably a bit unclear.


The bios I wish to use is this: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1814/msi-hd-7970-twinfrozr-iii-be-oc.html
It is the latest bios available for my Device ID (I'm aware Device ID isn't an issue).

I realize that the bios I want to use is not stock, and I would gladly use one the the pre-modded or "suggested" starting bios files but my card is non-reference and The 7950 MSi TF3 to 7970 bios on the first page gives me a stop code 43 error no matter what I do. The biggest reason I wish to use it is because not only was it intended for my card (the 7950 tf3 is nearly identical in hardware to 7970 tf3) but somehow, automagically, this bios allows my card to actually clock past 1GHz on the core. Mind you, it's only 50MHz, but I'll take it. I've already noticed the "gains" lol. I'd be curious to see a graph but it seems that crossing the GHz barrier gives some impressive gains that I imagine taper off the closer to 1300 you get.. anyways.

I'm also interested in optimizing the memory timings but of course, I cannot locate them on my bios. Does anyone have experience with MSi bios files?

I'm very keen to experience a card with improved headroom, improved vDroop, increased memory voltage (1.55 stock, desired bios only gives 1.5v limiting mem clocks) and improved memory timings but I can't seem to get any footing with this bios.

EDIT: ASIC 58.9%


----------



## Bkpizza

Hi man, I tried to find the stock bios for your actual 7950, as the link you posted doesn't actually take us to the bios you want, only the card.

Anyway I've modded this bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/138939/msi-hd7950-3072-130308.html and given two versions

One I have added +1 vrm signal to the voltage for your asic quality and the other I added +2.

If you want to try these first before we start fixing memory timings and other voltages to see if it helps. I do not know for sure if this works or not,
so if your unsure then don't try it.

EDIT: Try +1 first and see how close it is under load to 1106mv and if it still droops badly try +2.

EDIT: Doesnt work, something to do with checksums.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Thank you for your help. I will try this out first thing in the morning.
The bios I wish to use is included in the attachment, sorry the link didn't work out. The site was having difficulties loading when I was trying to link it.

My card isn't stable at any voltage below 1.188 but it will operate at a lower voltage (1106mv) well enough to tell if the vrm adjustments are working.

Thank you again, I will report back in the AM.


----------



## Bkpizza

Hi, just tried it on my card, doesnt work. So dont do it.

Never mind, when I flashed the modified bios onto my card winflash gave some strange ID numbers so I straight away flashed a stock one on again.
However I was feeling brave later and actually did flash it and reboot and its fine.


----------



## Bkpizza

Also, sorry about before... I completely didnt see your attachment at the top of your post, so I downloaded that and have now modded it for you,

Both files have had the boost voltage and the base load voltage modded. One file is plus 2, one is plus 1.

TahitiMOD.zip 82k .zip file
Try plus 1 first and see how you go.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Thanks for the fast updates!

I've just now flashed the latest tahitiplusone.rom provided but I was met with an interesting winflash report. I have to admit these are not expected values. Is this what you meant before when you mentioned strange ID numbers?


Also, before someone freaks out that I flash in windows - It get worse. I do it all the time.







Since the advent of windows-based flashing I've never once had an issue between dozens of devices and even more flashes. Plus I used to physically burn/program my own chips.

Anyways, I've tried flashing it again and I was met with the same results. Safe to reboot?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> Thanks for the fast updates!
> 
> I've just now flashed the latest tahitiplusone.rom provided but I was met with an interesting winflash report. I have to admit these are not expected values. Is this what you meant before when you mentioned strange ID numbers?
> 
> 
> Also, before someone freaks out that I flash in windows - It get worse. I do it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the advent of windows-based flashing I've never once had an issue between dozens of devices and even more flashes. Plus I used to physically burn/program my own chips.
> 
> Anyways, I've tried flashing it again and I was met with the same results. Safe to reboot?


It says success. Worst case scenario...flash it back!

I use atiwinflash as well, exclusively. I dont see the big problem with it. Only issue I have ever had is getting the second card out of ULPS to flash, which now I just force out by running the GPU-Z render test in full screen and then ALT-TAB out.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> Thanks for the fast updates!
> 
> I've just now flashed the latest tahitiplusone.rom provided but I was met with an interesting winflash report. I have to admit these are not expected values. Is this what you meant before when you mentioned strange ID numbers?
> 
> 
> Also, before someone freaks out that I flash in windows - It get worse. I do it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the advent of windows-based flashing I've never once had an issue between dozens of devices and even more flashes. Plus I used to physically burn/program my own chips.
> 
> Anyways, I've tried flashing it again and I was met with the same results. Safe to reboot?


Hehe yep those are the weird values that made me panic, but it should boot up just fine. I also use winflash and never had a problem either.

Just tested some roms on my card and here are the results under load

Voltage set in bios 1.25V

Core clock: 1100
Mem clock: 1625

VRM: Min Avg Max
+0: 1.198 1.201 1.208
+1: 1.202 1.208 1.211
+3: 1.215 1.220 1.225

Hope that makes sense, I think I'll stick with +3 for now.

Piedpiper, if you think you need a +3 or even higher rom let me know.


----------



## NoRecoil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hehe yep those are the weird values that made me panic, but it should boot up just fine. I also use winflash and never had a problem either.
> 
> Just tested some roms on my card and here are the results under load
> 
> Voltage set in bios 1.25V
> 
> Core clock: 1100
> Mem clock: 1625
> 
> VRM: Min Avg Max
> +0: 1.198 1.201 1.208
> +1: 1.202 1.208 1.211
> +3: 1.215 1.220 1.225
> 
> Hope that makes sense, I think I'll stick with +3 for now.
> 
> Piedpiper, if you think you need a +3 or even higher rom let me know.


Can you increase the vrm signal even on the 280x? or unlock voltage control past 1.3v?


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It says success. Worst case scenario...flash it back!
> 
> I use atiwinflash as well, exclusively. I dont see the big problem with it. Only issue I have ever had is getting the second card out of ULPS to flash, which now I just force out by running the GPU-Z render test in full screen and then ALT-TAB out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hehe yep those are the weird values that made me panic, but it should boot up just fine. I also use winflash and never had a problem either.
> 
> Just tested some roms on my card and here are the results under load
> 
> Voltage set in bios 1.25V
> 
> Core clock: 1100
> Mem clock: 1625
> 
> VRM: Min Avg Max
> +0: 1.198 1.201 1.208
> +1: 1.202 1.208 1.211
> +3: 1.215 1.220 1.225
> 
> Hope that makes sense, I think I'll stick with +3 for now.
> 
> Piedpiper, if you think you need a +3 or even higher rom let me know.


Thank you both for your input and of course, BKpizza since you've unwittingly taught me how to make appropriate edits.









I've been experimenting heavily since yesterday morning. I probably flashed my card 20 times trying to nail down the perfect VRM signal.
The issue I'm having is that the card still has mega vdroop no matter what the signal or voltage is. Even with +3 It still droops nearly the same 100mv if you account for the overvolt condition when not at load (exactly 1256mv or even 1266mv) when running OCCT.

The card operates just dandy at 1200mv in scenarios except OCCT, it will drag the vcore down to 1.109v and will start producing errors. Vcore only gets pulled down 300-600mv during gaming scenarios and is perfectly stable.

I guess the good new is that you don't "play" OCCT.









So alas, no higher core clocks were achievable. But now I can concentrate on making this card more efficient at 1050MHz.

EDIT: I also have noticed that changing memory voltage has no affect on this particular bios. Not tried changing it on other bioses yet.

Bring on the memory strap changes! woo!

EDIT2: Found out that the VBE program will seal up an edited bios file just the way they're supposed to be - no weird checksum/device Id numbers.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoRecoil*
> 
> Can you increase the vrm signal even on the 280x? or unlock voltage control past 1.3v?


I should be able to, send me the bios and I'll have a look at it, voltage limit I'm not so sure on but I will work on that too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> Thank you both for your input and of course, BKpizza since you've unwittingly taught me how to make appropriate edits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been experimenting heavily since yesterday morning. I probably flashed my card 20 times trying to nail down the perfect VRM signal.
> The issue I'm having is that the card still has mega vdroop no matter what the signal or voltage is. Even with +3 It still droops nearly the same 100mv if you account for the overvolt condition when not at load (exactly 1256mv or even 1266mv) when running OCCT.
> 
> The card operates just dandy at 1200mv in scenarios except OCCT, it will drag the vcore down to 1.109v and will start producing errors. Vcore only gets pulled down 300-600mv during gaming scenarios and is perfectly stable.
> 
> I guess the good new is that you don't "play" OCCT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So alas, no higher core clocks were achievable. But now I can concentrate on making this card more efficient at 1050MHz.
> 
> EDIT: I also have noticed that changing memory voltage has no affect on this particular bios. Not tried changing it on other bioses yet.
> 
> Bring on the memory strap changes! woo!
> 
> EDIT2: Found out that the VBE program will seal up an edited bios file just the way they're supposed to be - no weird checksum/device Id numbers.


Thats sounding pretty great, I just wasnt sure if VBE would undo the vrm changes to go back to a set profile or if it just added to what it was given, if you know what I mean..


----------



## NoRecoil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> I should be able to, send me the bios and I'll have a look at it, voltage limit I'm not so sure on but I will work on that too
> Thats sounding pretty great, I just wasnt sure if VBE would undo the vrm changes to go back to a set profile or if it just added to what it was given, if you know what I mean..


 Asusr9280xbios.zip 98k .zip file

That's the bios just make an increase of vrm signal if unlocking voltage is too difficult


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoRecoil*
> 
> Asusr9280xbios.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> That's the bios just make an increase of vrm signal if unlocking voltage is too difficult


Hey mate, can you tell me your ASIC %, that way I only need to edit for your particular card and I can bang out 5 bios in about 5 mins.


----------



## NoRecoil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey mate, can you tell me your ASIC %, that way I only need to edit for your particular card and I can bang out 5 bios in about 5 mins.


From gpu-z 67.4%


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoRecoil*
> 
> Asusr9280xbios.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> That's the bios just make an increase of vrm signal if unlocking voltage is too difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, can you tell me your ASIC %, that way I only need to edit for your particular card and I can bang out 5 bios in about 5 mins.
Click to expand...

What you are doing for the community here is really awesome. I hope you dont mind if I bug you about some of your methods. As much as I would appreciate an edited bios for my GPUs, I would appreciate knowing the method more.

Are you hex editing the BIOS to make these changes? or VBE?
The VRM +1 + 2 +3 signal, is that to reduce Vdroop?
Are there voltage tables present inside a GOP BIOS?

Again, I think its awesome that you and a couple others here are keeping this alive, and offering a free service to the community.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> I should be able to, send me the bios and I'll have a look at it, voltage limit I'm not so sure on but I will work on that too
> Thats sounding pretty great, I just wasnt sure if VBE would undo the vrm changes to go back to a set profile or if it just added to what it was given, if you know what I mean..


I know exactly what you mean!









I was cautious of that too, and I was certain that it was undoing the VRM changes at one point but after double checking a few times to make sure - all was well.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoRecoil*
> 
> From gpu-z 67.4%


Thanks mate, here are some bios files for you with varying levels of offset. Try with plus1 first then work your way up depending on how much vdroop you actually have.
The files have had the base and the boost clock vrm signals boosted, if you want boost gone just say and I'll get rid of it for you.
I couldn't find the voltage cap, is it exactly 1300mv when you try to adjust it?

Asusr9280xbiosMOD.zip 391k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What you are doing for the community here is really awesome. I hope you dont mind if I bug you about some of your methods. As much as I would appreciate an edited bios for my GPUs, I would appreciate knowing the method more.
> 
> Are you hex editing the BIOS to make these changes? or VBE?
> The VRM +1 + 2 +3 signal, is that to reduce Vdroop?
> Are there voltage tables present inside a GOP BIOS?
> 
> Again, I think its awesome that you and a couple others here are keeping this alive, and offering a free service to the community.


No worries man, its pretty fun to do and nut out actually. I tried to explain how I do it a page or two back,
I know its probably not the easiest to understand, so just ask me on any points your stuck on..
I use hex editor for bumping the vrm signals, which is purely to reduce vdroop, but going too far will give vboost will help you kill your card.

So far I'm pretty sure i've modded GOP's as well as legacy and the voltage tables are found just the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> I know exactly what you mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was cautious of that too, and I was certain that it was undoing the VRM changes at one point but after double checking a few times to make sure - all was well.


Yeah sweet, that does make it easier to fine tune clocks and voltages later, just bump the vrm a bit then use VBE, love your work.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> No worries man, its pretty fun to do and nut out actually. I tried to explain how I do it a page or two back,
> I know its probably not the easiest to understand, so just ask me on any points your stuck on..
> I use hex editor for bumping the vrm signals, which is purely to reduce vdroop, but going too far will give vboost will help you kill your card.
> 
> So far I'm pretty sure i've modded GOP's as well as legacy and the voltage tables are found just the same.


I have used a hex editor some over the last 10 years for various things, and I have successfully used one to copy paste, but I am still noobish at it, and that is being generous to myself.

With that said; You gave a gentleman two BIOSes a couple pages back, with a +1 rom and a +2 rom. Comparing the two I only see two variations at B1A0 offset 08 with the values of 9A for +1 and 99 for +2, and at B1D0 offset 02 values 8F and 8E, is this correct? What is the original value I should be looking for? What is the appropriate value for +3? My TF3 has BAAAAAAD vdroop. I set 1.2V and end up with 1.13V.

I know you would probably do it for me, but I really want to learn. I looked back a couple pages again, and did not see specifically where you have gone over this before, so I apologize if I am asking you to repeat yourself.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have used a hex editor some over the last 10 years for various things, and I have successfully used one to copy paste, but I am still noobish at it, and that is being generous to myself.
> 
> With that said; You gave a gentleman two BIOSes a couple pages back, with a +1 rom and a +2 rom. Comparing the two I only see two variations at B1A0 offset 08 with the values of 9A for +1 and 99 for +2, and at B1D0 offset 02 values 8F and 8E, is this correct? What is the original value I should be looking for? What is the appropriate value for +3? My TF3 has BAAAAAAD vdroop. I set 1.2V and end up with 1.13V.
> 
> I know you would probably do it for me, but I really want to learn. I looked back a couple pages again, and did not see specifically where you have gone over this before, so I apologize if I am asking you to repeat yourself.


No worries, that address of B1A0 is not the same with every bios, so it wont be there in most if not all others. The easiest way to find the voltage table Ive found is this.
Download VBE7, I think it's in the OP??
Open it up, then load your bios file,
Next go to powerplay tab,


Now you will see here there is a set of clocks and voltages, only bother with the bottom 2, #0 is the boost clock/voltage, while #6 is the base 3d clock/voltage.
In the above picture you will see that base 3d voltage is 1144mv.
Next type 1144 into programming calulator


Then on the right hand side of the calculator just press the hex option and the 1144 will turn into: 478
This is actually 04 78
Then for some reason the bios has things backwards so you have to flip it around giving you 78 04.

Next open the bios with a hex editor and do a hex search for 78 04. It will come up a few times, but since you are only editing the vrm signal at this point it has to look like this.....



The highlighted 78 04 is the voltage, but the whole string goes like this

00 00 xx xx yy 00 zz zz ,

Where xx xx is the voltage
yy is the vrm signal
zz zz is the asic %

In the above screenshot, the vrm signal is worked out by simply transforming 86 from hex to decimal which is 134, then to give a plus one rom we make this 135 then convert back to hex giving 87

The asic is worked out the same way as voltage, first switch the pairs, so B8 02 turns into 02 B8. Then convert 2B8 from hex to decimal, giving 696, or 69.6%.
This means that any card with an asic % lower than 69.6% will use this voltage.

The only problem is that you need to work out which part your editing as your particular card may fall into a different asic range, VBE7 will show you the voltage for the lowest asic/highest voltage.

To find that I was using Radeon 7000 bios editor as it will show you the full table with asic% making it easy, but for the example bios shown and others like it that tool does not work.

The way around that is to save a copy of the bios with VBE7 as it will then make all the asic% the same voltage, then you can just do a search and replace with the increased vrm signal.

I hope some of that makes sense,


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, that address of B1A0 is not the same with every bios, so it wont be there in most if not all others. The easiest way to find the voltage table Ive found is this.
> Download VBE7, I think it's in the OP??
> Open it up, then load your bios file,
> Next go to powerplay tab,
> 
> 
> Now you will see here there is a set of clocks and voltages, only bother with the bottom 2, #0 is the boost clock/voltage, while #6 is the base 3d clock/voltage.
> In the above picture you will see that base 3d voltage is 1144mv.
> Next type 1144 into programming calulator
> 
> 
> Then on the right hand side of the calculator just press the hex option and the 1144 will turn into: 478
> This is actually 04 78
> Then for some reason the bios has things backwards so you have to flip it around giving you 78 04.
> 
> Next open the bios with a hex editor and do a hex search for 78 04. It will come up a few times, but since you are only editing the vrm signal at this point it has to look like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> The highlighted 78 04 is the voltage, but the whole string goes like this
> 
> 00 00 xx xx yy 00 zz zz ,
> 
> Where xx xx is the voltage
> yy is the vrm signal
> zz zz is the asic %
> 
> In the above screenshot, the vrm signal is worked out by simply transforming 86 from hex to decimal which is 134, then to give a plus one rom we make this 135 then convert back to hex giving 87
> 
> The asic is worked out the same way as voltage, first switch the pairs, so B8 02 turns into 02 B8. Then convert 2B8 from hex to decimal, giving 696, or 69.6%.
> This means that any card with an asic % lower than 69.6% will use this voltage.
> 
> The only problem is that you need to work out which part your editing as your particular card may fall into a different asic range, VBE7 will show you the voltage for the lowest asic/highest voltage.
> 
> To find that I was using Radeon 7000 bios editor as it will show you the full table with asic% making it easy, but for the example bios shown and others like it that tool does not work.
> 
> The way around that is to save a copy of the bios with VBE7 as it will then make all the asic% the same voltage, then you can just do a search and replace with the increased vrm signal.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of that makes sense,


It does make sense. Now to play with it.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It does make sense. Now to play with it.


Sweet have fun, just not too much fun


----------



## NoRecoil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Thanks mate, here are some bios files for you with varying levels of offset. Try with plus1 first then work your way up depending on how much vdroop you actually have.
> The files have had the base and the boost clock vrm signals boosted, if you want boost gone just say and I'll get rid of it for you.
> I couldn't find the voltage cap, is it exactly 1300mv when you try to adjust it?
> 
> Asusr9280xbiosMOD.zip 391k .zip file
> 
> No worries man, its pretty fun to do and nut out actually. I tried to explain how I do it a page or two back,
> I know its probably not the easiest to understand, so just ask me on any points your stuck on..
> I use hex editor for bumping the vrm signals, which is purely to reduce vdroop, but going too far will give vboost will help you kill your card.
> 
> So far I'm pretty sure i've modded GOP's as well as legacy and the voltage tables are found just the same.
> Yeah sweet, that does make it easier to fine tune clocks and voltages later, just bump the vrm a bit then use VBE, love your work.


Thanks







.. when i can i'll test it ..


----------



## Notion

Hi Kahboom and all,

finally got my setting down to what works best, If someone could be so awesome enough to create a new bios would be awesome.
settings i am looking for are, core 1200, mem 1575, powerlimit plus 20% corevoltage stock(1125mV.) ASIC is 68.4%

My bios is attached.

Many Thanks

Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Hi Kahboom and all,
> 
> finally got my setting down to what works best, If someone could be so awesome enough to create a new bios would be awesome.
> settings i am looking for are, core 1200, mem 1575, powerlimit plus 20% corevoltage stock(1125mV.) ASIC is 68.4%
> 
> My bios is attached.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file


Hey mate, more than happy to do that for you, but I'm pretty sure that stock voltage will be 1250mV because once overclocked it will use the boost state voltage.

Anyway, here is a bios, and I've extended the overclocking range so if you want one with higher memory clocks, just find your cards actual max clock instead of CCC limits.

TahitiMOD.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## Notion

Awesome

Many Thanks


----------



## NTKRNL

I'm editing the Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X bios but I can't figure out how to find the clock values since the rom doesn't open up in VBE7.Could you please help me?


----------



## agantai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-Frozr-Twin-Frozr-III-R7950-TF-3GD5-OC-BE-Stock-heatsink-cooler-/281349998561?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item4181c447e1 For MSI card.


hi ,

just to let you know the company who sold the card tested it & found it to be faulty so they sent it off to msi for repair.


----------



## agantai

by the way guys a friend of mine has GTX780 nvidia card & the fans stuck at 100% all the time. anyone knows how he can fix this issue ?


----------



## Sunkruser

Hi everyone, i have a gIGABYTE 7979ghz 3gd with R797TO3D.F62.bios.

I would like to know if anyone coud please modify the stock voltage from 1256mv to 1300mv. Thats because I would like to overclock my graphic card to another limit, and i cant do with this locked voltage.

I dont know if there are more interesting things to modify such as powertune limit or these type of things, I tried on my own change the values of my bios but i coudnt, so i would be very pleased if anyone do it for me.

Here you cand find the bios (F62):

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4290#bios

thanks in advance


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunkruser*
> 
> Hi everyone, i have a gIGABYTE 7979ghz 3gd with R797TO3D.F62.bios.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone coud please modify the stock voltage from 1256mv to 1300mv. Thats because I would like to overclock my graphic card to another limit, and i cant do with this locked voltage.
> 
> I dont know if there are more interesting things to modify such as powertune limit or these type of things, I tried on my own change the values of my bios but i coudnt, so i would be very pleased if anyone do it for me.
> 
> Here you cand find the bios (F62):
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4290#bios
> 
> thanks in advance


Hey mate, I've been trying to modify a voltage locked gigabyte bios for my asus 7950 and haven't had any luck so far, but I'm trying to make it work on an unlocked card.
I'm pretty sure that the locked gigabyte cards have a custom vrm controller (cheap) with hardware locked voltages.


----------



## Sunkruser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey mate, I've been trying to modify a voltage locked gigabyte bios for my asus 7950 and haven't had any luck so far, but I'm trying to make it work on an unlocked card.
> I'm pretty sure that the locked gigabyte cards have a custom vrm controller (cheap) with hardware locked voltages.


But I read people in other forums that they modified the bios with locked voltage to other people and looks very easy, so it is possible to modify but I dont know how


----------



## d875j

What's the latest and best modded bios for XFX 7950 Double D FX-795A-TDFC i want to have 7970 bios or 280X with highest clocks or higher.I'm new here.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> What's the latest and best modded bios for XFX 7950 Double D FX-795A-TDFC i want to have 7970 bios or 280X with highest clocks or higher.I'm new here.


I can try, but first can I get you to upload your current bios so that I can try to find one that might have a chance of working?


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> I can try, but first can I get you to upload your current bios so that I can try to find one that might have a chance of working?


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/130831/xfx-hd7950-3072-121021.html
This is the 1 i use.I lost my orig bios because windows corrupted at a bad time.I use this on my card after i did a bad flash.But i done 5 card flashes before and were successful but i almost bricked this new card lucky they had the orig bios on there.I know 7900 series flashing is a bit harder.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Just thought I'd drop by to report on my results with playing around with memory timings. I run 1500MHz on the memory so I did not experiment beyond 1499MHz and 1501MHz. The results are for 1500MHz.

I dropped Stilt's timings into both of the 1500 sections that my bios contains. There's actually a third, but I'm pretty sure it isn't directly related to this so I left it alone. My results are less than stellar with regards to Aida64's GPGPU benchmark yet gaming benches really seem to have perked up a little.

Memory read before/after: 1888MB/s --> 1802MB/s
Memory write before/after: 2849MB/s --> 2800MB/s
Memory copy before/after: 221457MB/s --> 208555MB/s

Losses, only losses.

3DMark Firestrike Extreme preset before/after: P3396 --> P3484
Heaven 4.0 before/after:

Before:
FPS:
36.7
Score:
924
Min FPS:
15.9
Max FPS:
82.8

After:
FPS:
38.2
Score:
963
Min FPS:
16.4
Max FPS:
88.3

Gains, only gains.


----------



## d875j

@Bkpizza
Any progress?


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Has anyone else played around with the memory straps? What were your results like?
For me, it was a very worthwhile experiment.

I still have abysmal read and writes that I cannot explain. As far as I can tell, after sifting through dozens of pages of GPGPU results I officially have the lowest scores of all the internet... but this is unrelated to mem timings. My card/mobo have behaved like this since the release of the benchmark.

It's very odd, because I've seen p35 or at least 775 systems using cards from many generations ago with more than double the throughput. Maybe it's a glitch though because the system is screaming fast for what it is.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> Has anyone else played around with the memory straps? What were your results like?
> For me, it was a very worthwhile experiment.


This memory strap from Stilt is tight/optimal for 1700 MHz, with 1750 MHz I get artifacts:

Code:



Code:


01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 48 2F 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 32 1F 26 13

Memory Copy is usually from 240000 MB/s up to 257351 MB/s.

SiSoftware Sandra 2014 is another tool to measure memory latency.
Some of my results:
http://www.sisoftware.eu/rank2011d/show_system.php?q=cea598ad94a395b3d4e9dde8cebc81b197fec3f3d5bd80b096eed3e1c7a2c7facaec9fa292&l=en

Compared to other HD 7900 Series (DX-CS and OpenCL benchmarks):
http://www.sisoftware.eu/rank2011d/show_device.php?q=c9a598d994d0f0a2c3a7c2adc3e3abefcff8c1f1c1e780bd89bc9ae8d5e5c3aa97b1d9e4c2ba87a1c4a19cac8af9c4f4&l=en


----------



## Lard

I modified on my HD 7970 all Important Straps:

200 MHz (0-200 MHz) - unchanged
400 MHz (201-400 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings
800 MHz (401-800 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings
1000 MHz (801-1000 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, loose
1375 MHz (1001-1375 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, tight
1550 MHz (1376-1550 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, tight
1700 MHz (1551-1700 MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt, tight
1900 MHz (1701-1900 MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt, tight
2000 MHz (1901-Max MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt

Code:



Code:


20 4E 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 61 88 11 08 D0 54 07 04 0C 07 C1 00 00 21 60 00 22 AA 1C 00 02 00 14 20 8A 88 80 A1 00 00 01 20 03 02 06 07 09 08 0D 0B 
40 9C 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 00 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 11 0C 10 0D 
80 38 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 15 19 21 18 1B 11 
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 25 19 1D 11 
1C 19 02 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 28 1A 1F 11 
78 5D 02 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 00 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 2E 1D 23 12 
10 98 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 48 2F 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 32 1F 26 13 
30 E6 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD CD 49 2F 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 00 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 38 22 2A 14 
40 0D 03 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 4A 2F 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 00 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 3C 23 2C 14

HD 7970 1200/1950 MHz:


Memory Copy 266377 MB/s 4134 ms
- 15 MB Block 200756 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 234800 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 239420 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block 247661 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 250776 MB/s 2 ms
- 512 MB Block 266377 MB/s 4 ms
- 512 MB Block 259161 MB/s 4 ms

I also made a Patch with this settings for all Hd 7970/GHz Cards with the old memory timings.
- Only for Hynix VRAM!
- It won't Patch any 280X or HD 7970 Cards with new memory timings.
- Not for HD 7950 cards.

The BIOS has to be in the same folder like the patcher and named Tahiti.rom.
If this message appears "Patched 26 Locations", its successful.
Open the BIOS in VBE7 and save it again, to correct the checksum.

HD7970HynixMemoryTimingsPatch.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## d875j

^
That's actually pretty cool shame i can't use on mine but that's impressive.


----------



## Chopper1591

For those of you who might be interested .

I did recently replace the stock cooler of my 7950 Vapor-x with a Gelid ICY vision-a.
And it does a pretty amazing job, especially considering it was only around 30 euro's(40,5 USD).

The cooler keeps the card a fair bit cooler AND it's allot more quiet. Having the dual fans @ 100% is hardly audible. I think the Gelid on 100% is about as loud as the vapor-x around 50%.

I had to use the stock vrm sink though.



Keep note of the lower ram sink.


Soldered heat-pipes




One of the ram sinks on the left of the gpu die was interfering with the heat pipes, so make sure to use the lower one there


Tight fit on the vrm sink


It does hit one of the 8-pin connectors so I had to trim of the clip from one of the pci-e cables



That's because of the slightly bend shape I guess.


I know this is kinda off-topic but maybe someone is thinking about switching.
I can recommend this cooler/

Here is a little something to compare stock with the Gelid.
I know, this is somewhat comparing apples to peanuts. But I am lazy to do another controlled setup.
Stock run of Furmark. 850/1250 @ 1.076v
About 6-8 minutes of Heaven. 1050/1300 @ 1.152v // ambient temp around 22c-24c


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> @Bkpizza
> Any progress?


Hey mate, sorry I've been away. Anyway I managed to finally have success on my ASUS 7950 by using an ASUS R9 280x bios, other bios tended to crash or not let me do what I wanted.
Anyway, to start with have you ever been able to adjust voltage with software??
Also can you boot up on the backup bios and save it with gpu-z?
Just so I can actually have half an idea which ones might work.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey mate, sorry I've been away. Anyway I managed to finally have success on my ASUS 7950 by using an ASUS R9 280x bios, other bios tended to crash or not let me do what I wanted.
> Anyway, to start with have you ever been able to adjust voltage with software??
> Also can you boot up on the backup bios and save it with gpu-z?
> Just so I can actually have half an idea which ones might work.


Yes i got a backup already and was able to mess with voltage.But having a modded bios would be nice if possible.


----------



## Bkpizza

Can you upload that bios for me? In the mean time try this bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/157405/xfx-r9280x-3072-140324.html
It's one of the most up to date bios for any card, if it works then I'll make you a modded one of that.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey mate, sorry I've been away. Anyway I managed to finally have success on my ASUS 7950 by using an ASUS R9 280x bios, other bios tended to crash or not let me do what I wanted.
> Anyway, to start with have you ever been able to adjust voltage with software??
> Also can you boot up on the backup bios and save it with gpu-z?
> Just so I can actually have half an idea which ones might work.


Yes i got a backup already and was able to mess with voltage.But having a modded bios would be nice if possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Can you upload that bios for me? In the mean time try this bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/157405/xfx-r9280x-3072-140324.html
> It's one of the most up to date bios for any card, if it works then I'll make you a modded one of that.


Alright i will try it out.Also my bios is here: https://mega.co.nz/#!nNNQDTxT!8c2RHf_xyWuw7auuSQ6sOWblZNZoVP0EEdjrju92UJA


----------



## Bkpizza

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Perfect, thanks.


Just tryed bios did not work i had to revert back.shame it didn't work tho.But hopefully we will find a good bios that works on here


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> Just tryed bios did not work i had to revert back.shame it didn't work tho.But hopefully we will find a good bios that works on here


Try this one, http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150555/gigabyte-r9280x-3072-131128.html

Otherwise I'll just mod your currently working one, it's not too outdated. All I'll need is your maximum stable overclock at 1.25 volts and I can tailor an unthrottling bios based on that.


----------



## d875j

Well i tryed and same thing if 280X doesn't work has to be a 7970 bios that will on this card.Also i didn't mess to much with the voltage but my case does got great cooling so it should be fine if you make the bios.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> Well i tryed and same thing if 280X doesn't work has to be a 7970 bios that will on this card.Also i didn't mess to much with the voltage but my case does got great cooling so it should be fine if you make the bios.


Here is a bios that has the oc limits extended and defaults to 1100/1500mhz at 1169mv. I've also increased the fan profile a bit, so if its too loud then let me know and I'll turn it down.

It should be stable, but try to find your stable clocks and I can make something up.

1169mv_1100mhz.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Here is a bios that has the oc limits extended and defaults to 1100/1500mhz at 1169mv. I've also increased the fan profile a bit, so if its too loud then let me know and I'll turn it down.
> 
> It should be stable, but try to find your stable clocks and I can make something up.
> 
> 1169mv_1100mhz.zip 42k .zip file


Works i already see improvements. Can we push it further? It's stable on here.


----------



## Bkpizza

Yeah I can make it go as high as you like, but if you just overclock with software to find your max stable clock first that would be good, then I can just make a rom for that clock. Then if you like we can make a rom at 1250mv as well.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Yeah I can make it go as high as you like, but if you just overclock with software to find your max stable clock first that would be good, then I can just make a rom for that clock. Then if you like we can make a rom at 1250mv as well.


Edit It's not stable.


----------



## Bkpizza

Try this one, its 1250mv

1250mv_1100mhz.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Try this one, its 1250mv
> 
> 1250mv_1100mhz.zip 42k .zip file


I will try this soon.


----------



## Lard

I tried CompuBench 1.5 out, and got nice gains with my mod!

Face Detection +3,2%
Optical Flow +7,8%
Ocean Simulation +17%
Particle Simulation +19,7%
T-Rex +6,7%

*HD 7970 1200/1700 MHz Standard Memory Timings*


*HD 7970 1200/1700 MHz Modified Memory Timings*


----------



## PieEyedPIper

What kind of voltage are you slamming into your vram to reach such high clocks with even tighter timings? Golden sample?

1.551v here, not experimented much beyond 1500Mhz.. At only 1.5v 1500Mhz is not stable with stock timings. Hynix chips.

Now I'm curious though, time to find out what my max mem oc actually is. It's been a while since I've messed around. Any bets? lol. I'm guessing 1575 stable @ 1.551v. Closest without going over wins!









Edit: Well... ****. I survived 1 run of Heaven @ 1575 before getting the vertical lines of vram death.
Time to play with CompuBench.


The low mining score is an outlier. If I lower the core to cgminer sweet spot this card will hash @ 650kh/s.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I modified on my HD 7970 all Important Straps:
> 
> 200 MHz (0-200 MHz) - unchanged
> 400 MHz (201-400 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings
> 800 MHz (401-800 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings
> 1000 MHz (801-1000 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, loose
> 1375 MHz (1001-1375 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, tight
> 1550 MHz (1376-1550 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, tight
> 1700 MHz (1551-1700 MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt, tight
> 1900 MHz (1701-1900 MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt, tight
> 2000 MHz (1901-Max MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 20 4E 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 61 88 11 08 D0 54 07 04 0C 07 C1 00 00 21 60 00 22 AA 1C 00 02 00 14 20 8A 88 80 A1 00 00 01 20 03 02 06 07 09 08 0D 0B
> 40 9C 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 00 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 11 0C 10 0D
> 80 38 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 15 19 21 18 1B 11
> A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 25 19 1D 11
> 1C 19 02 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 28 1A 1F 11
> 78 5D 02 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 00 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 2E 1D 23 12
> 10 98 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 48 2F 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 32 1F 26 13
> 30 E6 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD CD 49 2F 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 00 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 38 22 2A 14
> 40 0D 03 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 4A 2F 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 00 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 3C 23 2C 14
> 
> HD 7970 1200/1950 MHz:
> 
> 
> Memory Copy 266377 MB/s 4134 ms
> - 15 MB Block 200756 MB/s 0 ms
> - 32 MB Block 234800 MB/s 0 ms
> - 64 MB Block 239420 MB/s 1 ms
> - 128 MB Block 247661 MB/s 1 ms
> - 256 MB Block 250776 MB/s 2 ms
> - 512 MB Block 266377 MB/s 4 ms
> - 512 MB Block 259161 MB/s 4 ms
> 
> I also made a Patch with this settings for all Hd 7970/GHz Cards with the old memory timings.
> - Only for Hynix VRAM!
> - It won't Patch any 280X or HD 7970 Cards with new memory timings.
> - Not for HD 7950 cards.
> 
> The BIOS has to be in the same folder like the patcher and named Tahiti.rom.
> If this message appears "Patched 26 Locations", its successful.
> Open the BIOS in VBE7 and save it again, to correct the checksum.
> 
> HD7970HynixMemoryTimingsPatch.zip 3k .zip file


Lard, thank you for this post. I was easily able to drop the timings you used onto my 7950. I took your advice and just did it manually rather than try to patch the rom.

I was wondering if you would be willing to do some benches at 1500mhz - mostly for selfish reasons ( see my previous post).
After playing around with CompuBench a bit more I've found the results to be a tiny bit inconsistent. Not all, some of the tests are very accurate run to run but others vary by more than 10-15% it seems. It is awfully nice to see that some of my scores demolish a 780ti though!










This is the best I can get out of Aida64 @ 1500Mhz


Memory Copy 209543 MB/s 3079 ms
- 15 MB Block149614 MB/s 0 ms
- 32 MB Block 176040 MB/s 0 ms
- 64 MB Block 193260 MB/s 1 ms
- 128 MB Block197654 MB/s 1 ms
- 256 MB Block 209543 MB/s 2 ms

- 512 MB Block no result? It wasn't listed.

What do you guys think? Are my read/write score neutered by my PCIE 1.1 interface? Is it worth trying different timings for 1500mhz?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I modified on my HD 7970 all Important Straps:
> 
> 200 MHz (0-200 MHz) - unchanged
> 400 MHz (201-400 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings
> 800 MHz (401-800 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings
> 1000 MHz (801-1000 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, loose
> 1375 MHz (1001-1375 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, tight
> 1550 MHz (1376-1550 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, tight
> 1700 MHz (1551-1700 MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt, tight
> 1900 MHz (1701-1900 MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt, tight
> 2000 MHz (1901-Max MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 20 4E 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 61 88 11 08 D0 54 07 04 0C 07 C1 00 00 21 60 00 22 AA 1C 00 02 00 14 20 8A 88 80 A1 00 00 01 20 03 02 06 07 09 08 0D 0B
> 40 9C 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 00 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 11 0C 10 0D
> 80 38 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 15 19 21 18 1B 11
> A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 25 19 1D 11
> 1C 19 02 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 28 1A 1F 11
> 78 5D 02 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 00 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 2E 1D 23 12
> 10 98 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 48 2F 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 32 1F 26 13
> 30 E6 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD CD 49 2F 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 00 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 38 22 2A 14
> 40 0D 03 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 4A 2F 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 00 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 3C 23 2C 14
> 
> HD 7970 1200/1950 MHz:
> 
> 
> Memory Copy 266377 MB/s 4134 ms
> - 15 MB Block 200756 MB/s 0 ms
> - 32 MB Block 234800 MB/s 0 ms
> - 64 MB Block 239420 MB/s 1 ms
> - 128 MB Block 247661 MB/s 1 ms
> - 256 MB Block 250776 MB/s 2 ms
> - 512 MB Block 266377 MB/s 4 ms
> - 512 MB Block 259161 MB/s 4 ms
> 
> I also made a Patch with this settings for all Hd 7970/GHz Cards with the old memory timings.
> - Only for Hynix VRAM!
> - It won't Patch any 280X or HD 7970 Cards with new memory timings.
> - Not for HD 7950 cards.
> 
> The BIOS has to be in the same folder like the patcher and named Tahiti.rom.
> If this message appears "Patched 26 Locations", its successful.
> Open the BIOS in VBE7 and save it again, to correct the checksum.
> 
> HD7970HynixMemoryTimingsPatch.zip 3k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lard, thank you for this post. I was easily able to drop the timings you used onto my 7950. I took your advice and just did it manually rather than try to patch the rom.
> 
> I was wondering if you would be willing to do some benches at 1500mhz - mostly for selfish reasons ( see my previous post).
> After playing around with CompuBench a bit more I've found the results to be a tiny bit inconsistent. Not all, some of the tests are very accurate run to run but others vary by more than 10-15% it seems. It is awfully nice to see that some of my scores demolish a 780ti though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I can get out of Aida64 @ 1500Mhz
> 
> 
> Memory Copy 209543 MB/s 3079 ms
> - 15 MB Block149614 MB/s 0 ms
> - 32 MB Block 176040 MB/s 0 ms
> - 64 MB Block 193260 MB/s 1 ms
> - 128 MB Block197654 MB/s 1 ms
> - 256 MB Block 209543 MB/s 2 ms
> 
> - 512 MB Block no result? It wasn't listed.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Are my read/write score neutered by my PCIE 1.1 interface? Is it worth trying different timings for 1500mhz?
Click to expand...

The PCIE 1.1 is killing you. I ran the same bench 1000/1500. Mind you I am on 2x 7970s, but all of the rest of your scores are where they should be, just under 1/2 of mine. Your read/write were somewhere around 1/6th or an 1/8th meaning you are loosing 2/3-3/4 of your read/write. No bueno!


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> What kind of voltage are you slamming into your vram to reach such high clocks with even tighter timings? Golden sample?
> 
> 1.551v here, not experimented much beyond 1500Mhz.. At only 1.5v 1500Mhz is not stable with stock timings. Hynx chips.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> Lard, thank you for this post. I was easily able to drop the timings you used onto my 7950. I took your advice and just did it manually rather than try to patch the rom.


The HD 7950 has usually Hynix H5GQ2H24MFR-T2C VRAM specified for 1,5V/1250 MHz and other timings.
The HD 7970 however has Hynix H5GQ2H24MFR-R0C 1,6V/1500 MHz.
So there is a reason that I wrote "Not for HD 7950 cards".
I used the stock 1,6V for 1700 MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> I was wondering if you would be willing to do some benches at 1500mhz - mostly for selfish reasons ( see my previous post).
> After playing around with CompuBench a bit more I've found the results to be a tiny bit inconsistent. Not all, some of the tests are very accurate run to run but others vary by more than 10-15% it seems. It is awfully nice to see that some of my scores demolish a 780ti though!


I installed yesterday Catalyst 14.4, the older ones was been with Catalyst 13.12.

*HD 7970 1200/1500MHz*


The Hynix memory also have to learn the new MHz presets/timings, if you never used them before.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> The HD 7950 has usually Hynix H5GQ2H24MFR-T2C VRAM specified for 1,5V/1250 MHz and other timings.
> The HD 7970 however has Hynix H5GQ2H24MFR-R0C 1,6V/1500 MHz.
> So there is a reason that I wrote "Not for HD 7950 cards".
> I used the stock 1,6V for 1700 MHz.
> I installed yesterday Catalyst 14.4, the older ones was been with Catalyst 13.12.
> 
> The Hynix memory also have to learn the new MHz presets/timings, if you never used them before.


Interesting. I did not know that there were two different types of Hynix chips on the 7900 series. I thought you meant that the patch was not for 7950's due to bios/pcb differences.
I would imagine that I have T2C chips on my card, but it makes you wonder.. would MSi overvolt the T2C's, or did they undervolt the ROC's?

- stock timings and tight timings I'm unstable with [email protected] (voltage spec for T2C's)
- stock timings and tight timings I'm stable with [email protected] (stock voltage set for my card)
- stock timings and tight timings I'm unstable with [email protected] (stock voltage set for my card)
- tight timings I'm stable-*ish* with [email protected] (1.4% overvolt but benches are lower)
- tight timings I'm stable with [email protected] (2.4% overvolt from stock and benches higher)

Unsure where to go from here. If I have T2C's I'm not keen to put any more juice into the chips unless anyone knows otherwise. 2.4% sounds like nothing but no one bothers to talk about overvolting their memory it seems. I want to be safe - not superstitious. i.e. "omgz! permanent damage! stock voltz only!"

If I have ROC's I'll gladly pump it up to 1.6v. I will have to take the card apart though to do that I fear - there is no reliable source I'm aware of for my card. However, it is known that the first TF3 7950's did in fact use T2C's but that run was very small and was not sent to many retailers. "Version 2" is what most people have. Even though the odds are good that the chips are still T2C's It is ironic that the information is not out there.

If I can't pin down mega speeds like Lard (1950..seriously? lol) I would like to try and kill it with latency.









What are the tightest timings I could use at 1500MHz?
How much higher do you guys think I can push mem voltage?

EDIT: Almost forgot! Lard, what exactly do you mean that the chips have to learn their new timings? How is this triggered, maybe by number of power cycles? Or is it just a time-in-use factor?
Maybe it works like an ECU in a car, re-learning fuel trims on the fly after the battery has been disconnected?


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> Interesting. I did not know that there were two different types of Hynix chips on the 7900 series. I thought you meant that the patch was not for 7950's due to bios/pcb differences.
> I would imagine that I have T2C chips on my card, but it makes you wonder.. would MSi overvolt the T2C's, or did they undervolt the ROC's?
> 
> - stock timings and tight timings I'm unstable with [email protected] (voltage spec for T2C's)
> - stock timings and tight timings I'm stable with [email protected] (stock voltage set for my card)
> - stock timings and tight timings I'm unstable with [email protected] (stock voltage set for my card)
> - tight timings I'm stable-*ish* with [email protected] (1.4% overvolt but benches are lower)
> - tight timings I'm stable with [email protected] (2.4% overvolt from stock and benches higher)
> 
> Unsure where to go from here. If I have T2C's I'm not keen to put any more juice into the chips unless anyone knows otherwise. 2.4% sounds like nothing but no one bothers to talk about overvolting their memory it seems. I want to be safe - not superstitious. i.e. "omgz! permanent damage! stock voltz only!"
> 
> If I have ROC's I'll gladly pump it up to 1.6v. I will have to take the card apart though to do that I fear - there is no reliable source I'm aware of for my card. However, it is known that the first TF3 7950's did in fact use T2C's but that run was very small and was not sent to many retailers. "Version 2" is what most people have. Even though the odds are good that the chips are still T2C's It is ironic that the information is not out there.


It's unlikely that you have R0Cs, because I have no problems with 1.5V/1500MHz and tight timings.
Quote:


> If I can't pin down mega speeds like Lard (1950..seriously? lol) I would like to try and kill it with latency.


Don't worry, they are not stable with CompuBench, only with AIDA GPGPU Benchmark and OpenCl/DX-CS Benchmark from SiSoftware Sandra.








Quote:


> EDIT: Almost forgot! Lard, what exactly do you mean that the chips have to learn their new timings? How is this triggered, maybe by number of power cycles? Or is it just a time-in-use factor?
> Maybe it works like an ECU in a car, re-learning fuel trims on the fly after the battery has been disconnected?


I was just thinking it could affect Benchmarks, after you run them straight after the flash:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Some of the timings can be changed in flight, however there are timings which can be changed only during training.
> Training procedure will occur automatically when MEMCLK is changed, however the currenctly inactive timing sets are loaded from the VBIOS copy located in DRAM. This means that testing these timings will require modifying and flashing the bios, just to see if they work properly or not.


https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.msg92794#msg92794


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Try this one, its 1250mv
> 
> 1250mv_1100mhz.zip 42k .zip file


Ok i tryed and not stable.Really want a good bios







But i know it will take time to get perfect tho


----------



## PieEyedPIper

It sounds like you have to do some testing on your own before you can make full use a customized bios.
It does not appear that you have found the stable limits of your core.


----------



## d875j

Well someone has to have my card i got a busy life and don't have time to mess with it.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> Well someone has to have my card i got a busy life and don't have time to mess with it.


Maybe you are not aware, but no two cards are the same. It is unreasonable to expect what works for one card to work on another - even if it is the same variety of card by the same manufacturer.

I apologize that you do not have the time to spend a few minutes to perform a basic enthusiast activity, but consider that we're all very busy with little spare time of our own.

Here is a rather apt exerpt from another website called lifehacker:
"Lastly, remember that no two systems will overclock the same-even if they have the exact same hardware. Every unit of every processor is different, and my i7-4770K may not overclock as highly as your i7-4770K, and vice versa, even with all other things held constant. So while it's useful to see what kinds of clocks other people are achieving, don't expect that you'll be able to do the same. You should go through the full process like everyone else, or you're going to have a bad time."


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> Ok i tryed and not stable.Really want a good bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i know it will take time to get perfect tho


Sorry man, seems your card might not be able to hack it. If it's a later model xfx card then the best thing would probably be to just use the stock bios and see where you get using that,
when you get the time. Otherwise she might blow up.


----------



## NikeFreak

*Lard*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I modified on my HD 7970 all Important Straps:
> 
> 200 MHz (0-200 MHz) - unchanged
> 400 MHz (201-400 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings
> 800 MHz (401-800 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings
> 1000 MHz (801-1000 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, loose
> 1375 MHz (1001-1375 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, tight
> 1550 MHz (1376-1550 MHz) - 280X Memory Timings, tight
> 1700 MHz (1551-1700 MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt, tight
> 1900 MHz (1701-1900 MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt, tight
> 2000 MHz (1901-Max MHz) - modified 280X Memory Timings by The Stilt
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 20 4E 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 61 88 11 08 D0 54 07 04 0C 07 C1 00 00 21 60 00 22 AA 1C 00 02 00 14 20 8A 88 80 A1 00 00 01 20 03 02 06 07 09 08 0D 0B
> 40 9C 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 00 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 11 0C 10 0D
> 80 38 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 15 19 21 18 1B 11
> A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 25 19 1D 11
> 1C 19 02 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 28 1A 1F 11
> 78 5D 02 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 00 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 2E 1D 23 12
> 10 98 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 48 2F 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 32 1F 26 13
> 30 E6 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD CD 49 2F 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 00 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 38 22 2A 14
> 40 0D 03 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 4A 2F 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 00 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 3C 23 2C 14
> 
> HD 7970 1200/1950 MHz:
> 
> 
> Memory Copy 266377 MB/s 4134 ms
> - 15 MB Block 200756 MB/s 0 ms
> - 32 MB Block 234800 MB/s 0 ms
> - 64 MB Block 239420 MB/s 1 ms
> - 128 MB Block 247661 MB/s 1 ms
> - 256 MB Block 250776 MB/s 2 ms
> - 512 MB Block 266377 MB/s 4 ms
> - 512 MB Block 259161 MB/s 4 ms
> 
> I also made a Patch with this settings for all Hd 7970/GHz Cards with the old memory timings.
> - Only for Hynix VRAM!
> - It won't Patch any 280X or HD 7970 Cards with new memory timings.
> - Not for HD 7950 cards.
> 
> The BIOS has to be in the same folder like the patcher and named Tahiti.rom.
> If this message appears "Patched 26 Locations", its successful.
> Open the BIOS in VBE7 and save it again, to correct the checksum.
> 
> HD7970HynixMemoryTimingsPatch.zip 3k .zip file






I was not able to install the patch, the message "Patched 26 Locations", tell me how to do it manually?
http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=512 H5GQ2H24AFR T2C 6


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> *Lard*
> 
> I was not able to install the patch, the message "Patched 26 Locations", tell me how to do it manually?
> http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=512 H5GQ2H24AFR T2C 6


Download HxD - Freeware Hex Editor

Copy this code, because you already have a 280X card:

Code:



Code:


40 9C 00 01 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 00 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 11 0C 10 0D 
80 38 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 15 19 21 18 1B 11 
A0 86 01 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 25 19 1D 11 
1C 19 02 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 28 1A 1F 11 
78 5D 02 01 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 00 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 2E 1D 23 12 
10 98 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 48 2F 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 32 1F 26 13 
30 E6 02 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD CD 49 2F 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 00 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 38 22 2A 14 
40 0D 03 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 4A 2F 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 00 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 3C 23 2C 14 
50 34 03 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 5A 5B 32 80 55 11 11 2E A5 99 06 00 4C 06 01 22 11 9D 00 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 17 11 2B 31 42 26 2F 15 
60 5B 03 01 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 5C 34 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 00 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 19 12 2F 36 48 28 31 15

Search for 40 9C 00 01 33 31 33 and choose Hex-values:


Select the 40, right click on it, and choose Write (Strg+B):

Save it and open the BIOS file in VBE7 and save it again, to correct the checksum and to disable your UEFI-GOP.

If you can't find anything, than your BIOS supports only Hynix VRAM.
You have to search for 40 9C 00 00 33 31 33 and copy this code:

Code:



Code:


40 9C 00 00 33 31 33 20 00 00 00 00 84 94 22 10 F0 54 09 06 0F 0B A2 01 00 23 80 00 22 AA 1C 00 12 01 14 20 8A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 06 05 0B 0C 11 0C 10 0D 
80 38 01 00 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 E7 AC 35 20 50 55 0B 0D 1A 97 34 03 00 24 81 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 06 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0C 08 15 19 21 18 1B 11 
A0 86 01 00 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 31 46 24 50 55 0C 0D 1C 18 A5 03 00 26 A1 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 07 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0D 0A 18 1B 25 19 1D 11 
1C 19 02 00 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 29 B5 46 27 50 55 0C 0D 1E 99 05 04 00 26 A2 00 22 AA 1C 00 4B 08 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 0E 0A 1A 1E 28 1A 1F 11 
78 5D 02 00 55 51 33 20 00 00 00 00 6B BD 57 2D 60 55 0D 0E 22 9C 96 04 00 28 C3 00 22 BB 1C 00 53 0A 14 20 BA 88 00 A0 00 00 01 20 10 0C 1E 22 2E 1D 23 12 
10 98 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 8C C5 48 2F 60 55 0F 0F 25 1E 17 05 00 48 C4 00 22 CC 1C 00 5C 0B 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 12 0D 20 25 32 1F 26 13 
30 E6 02 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 AD CD 49 2F 70 55 0F 10 29 21 98 05 00 4A E5 00 22 EE 1C 00 64 0D 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 14 0E 24 2A 38 22 2A 14 
40 0D 03 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 CE 51 4A 2F 70 55 10 10 2B A2 18 06 00 4A E6 00 22 00 9D 00 64 0E 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 15 0F 27 2D 3C 23 2C 14 
50 34 03 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 10 5A 5B 32 80 55 11 11 2E A5 99 06 00 4C 06 01 22 11 9D 00 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 17 11 2B 31 42 26 2F 15 
60 5B 03 00 77 71 33 20 00 00 00 00 31 62 5C 34 80 55 11 11 30 A7 1A 07 00 4C 06 01 22 22 9D 00 6C 0F 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 01 20 19 12 2F 36 48 28 31 15


----------



## NikeFreak

Thanks, but do not tell how in the BIOS memory voltage change? I have 1.5V and the frequency in 1500, if we set up, then there are artifacts, I want to raise up to 1.55, but did not find such VBE7 points.

спасибо, а не подскажете как в биосе напряжения на память изменить? у меня 1,5В, и частота 1500, если ставить выше, то появляются артефакты, я хочу поднять до 1,55В, но в VBE7 не нашел такого пункта.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> Thanks, but do not tell how in the BIOS memory voltage change? I have 1.5V and the frequency in 1500, if we set up, then there are artifacts, I want to raise up to 1.55, but did not find such VBE7 points.


You have to change the memory voltage with OC-Software like AB.

If someone knows how to change the memory voltage for a HD 7970/280X, without flashing a BIOS for AFR or MFR voltages, feel free to share.


----------



## NikeFreak

*Lard*
with your mod (timings), the card is not working, but the PC is turned no picture. or am I doing something wrong or they are not suitable for my card ((
с вашим модом (таймингами), карта не работает, пк включается но изображения нет. или я что то не правильно делаю или они не подходят для моей карты ((


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> *Lard*
> with your mod (timings), the card is not working, but the PC is turned no picture. or am I doing something wrong or they are not suitable for my card ((


It's apparently not for the H5GQ2H24AFR-T2C VRAM.
The 280X has usally H5GQ2H24AFR-R0Cs, but they can make this card really cheap!









You can ask kahboom if he can mod your BIOS, he has the experience with T2C.
Or find a modified HD 7950 BIOS in this thread, to look yourself for the changes.


----------



## NikeFreak

I though H5GQ2H24AFR-T2C, but the frequency in 1500 and 1.5, which corresponds, R0C, maybe I overclock memory from factory
у меня хоть и H5GQ2H24AFR-T2C, но частота 1500 и 1,5в, что соответствует, R0C, возможно у меня разгон памяти с завода


----------



## Lard

If I understand you right, the card is not even stable at 1,5V/1500 MHz.
I would send her for RMA.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> You have to change the memory voltage with OC-Software like AB.
> 
> If someone knows how to change the memory voltage for a HD 7970/280X, without flashing a BIOS for AFR or MFR voltages, feel free to share.


I wish I knew how to adjust voltage manually via bios. So far I've not been able to make an adjustment that works. However, a 7970 bios will give me 1.6v and a 7950 bios will give me 1.5v. I guess I got lucky with this MSi bios that is set up for 1.55v since that's really about as far as a guy needs to take it with these T2C's. I may have just learned their name but I know them well.









Do you know which cards may be capable of making voltage adjustments via Afterburner _without_ enabling unofficial overclocking mode? Enabling the feature is ill advised. It's not meant for Tahiti and ought not be used for such.

You aren't kidding about the build quality of some of the 280(x)'s though. Many more reports of strange behaviors or memory related problems compared to the original 79xx's. It's both surprising and not, to hear that 280x could be shipped with 1.5v/1500 if the chips are not the more capable R0C's or their AFR/MFR counterpart.

One last comment about Stilt's timings/280x timings tightened not being for T2C's, I feel that they very much are for T2C's but it may not be a given and comes down to the silicon itself like any other chip or ram module. After all, my T2C's love it. Thanks again for that.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> I wish I knew how to adjust voltage manually via bios. So far I've not been able to make an adjustment that works. However, a 7970 bios will give me 1.6v and a 7950 bios will give me 1.5v. I guess I got lucky with this MSi bios that is set up for 1.55v since that's really about as far as a guy needs to take it with these T2C's. I may have just learned their name but I know them well.


When my PC wake up from suspend to RAM or ZeroCore, I always have 1,6V instead of 1,5V.
That's annoying to adjust it manually everytime.
Quote:


> Do you know which cards may be capable of making voltage adjustments via Afterburner _without_ enabling unofficial overclocking mode? Enabling the feature is ill advised. It's not meant for Tahiti and ought not be used for such.


The ASUS OC Test BIOS don't need the overclocking range enhancment/Unofficial Overclocking.
MSI had a BIOS too with a higher CCC limit of 2000 MHz, both for the reference 7970.
I guess to raise the limit with VBE7 is not working?
I tried it once unsuccessful manually with 2000 MHz in a normal BIOS, maybe it was too high.
Since then I use the ASUS OC Test BIOS with ASUS GPU-Tweak.

*EDIT:*Sorry, you was asking just about the voltage, it's working fine with ASUS OC Test BIOS.
I don't use AB since it came out for the HD 7970, because I had only problems.
This is one reason, why I started modding my BIOS.
Quote:


> You aren't kidding about the build quality of some of the 280(x)'s though. Many more reports of strange behaviors or memory related problems compared to the original 79xx's. It's both surprising and not, to hear that 280x could be shipped with 1.5v/1500 if the chips are not the more capable R0C's or their AFR/MFR counterpart.


I'm happy with my reference 7970, and I would never exchange her for a custom 7970/280X with less PCB layers, cheap MOSFETs, analog controller and other crap.








Quote:


> One last comment about Stilt's timings/280x timings tightened not being for T2C's, I feel that they very much are for T2C's but it may not be a given and comes down to the silicon itself like any other chip or ram module. After all, my T2C's love it. Thanks again for that.


Nice that it works for you.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

For some reason, though I've not ever before since ownership been able to adjust mem voltage without using unofficial oc mode in Afterburner, I can now adjust mem voltage without issue. Nice!

I intend to hang out right around 1500MHz, but I wish to try and tighten the timings even further, if possible. Are 1375MHz timings significantly different?


----------



## Lard

What's wrong with my 1550 MHz strap?








With 1500 MHz, you are using the orginal 1125 MHz/280X strap, that's 3 slower straps less.
I think this is tight enough.
You can mess around with the timings itself, but I wouldn't recommend this.
Memory clock is always better than timings, therefore 1500 MHz is better than 1375 MHz, except you are using something like 1380 MHz and switch to a slower strap for 5 MHz.


----------



## Bkpizza

Hey guys, been loving your work on timings Lard. Anyway I put your timings into the 280X bios I had running on my 7950 and it was not quite stable at 1550. My card came stock with memory voltage at 1.6, but the 280x bios only had 1.5.

Anyway after some digging I found this http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286778-How-To-vBIOS-edit-your-HD7950-Vapor-X

This shows where to find how you change the memory voltage in BIOS







yay.

EDIT: This actually doesn't work as far as I have been able to test. Sorry guys.


----------



## dr.noob

sapphire 280x 3gb dual-x blue pcb 8+6 pin with boost bios

Anyone with this card using a non boost bios? The bios is unlocked to 1.3v from the factory but the boost feature only allows me to use the card at 1100mhz stable because the voltage is around 1.15-1.2v on 3d 100% usage. I've been reading on how to unlock it by hex but without sucess.

original bios: https://www.sendspace.com/file/psqsy0


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.noob*
> 
> sapphire 280x 3gb dual-x blue pcb 8+6 pin with boost bios
> 
> Anyone with this card using a non boost bios? The bios is unlocked to 1.3v from the factory but the boost feature only allows me to use the card at 1100mhz stable because the voltage is around 1.15-1.2v on 3d 100% usage. I've been reading on how to unlock it by hex but without sucess.
> 
> original bios: https://www.sendspace.com/file/psqsy0


Hey mate, not quite sure what your asking for, do you want a bios with boost disabled and 1.3V?? If so that's easy

saph280x.zip 106k .zip file


----------



## 1asbak1

Hi BKpizza, i am quite new here and i was looking for your modded version of the xfx 7950 dd edition.
the bios i use is the newest from techpowerup:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145732/xfx-hd7950-3072-130519.html

thanks mate your the best!

i am looking for a light overvolt and maybe soms 1100 mhz on the gpu

I just want a pro like you to make the best bios.

do with it what you think is best! i will just flash it and trust you blindly !

ASIC= 63.8 %

the original bios that came with this card is the following: i don't know what you need so









https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0veoh8n4fkwaq4/p.rom

i saw that 5 pages back some blok also asked for this mod so i am verry much wondering if you could do your thing









thanks in advance!


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1asbak1*
> 
> Hi BKpizza, i am quite new here and i was looking for your modded version of the xfx 7950 dd edition.
> the bios i use is the newest from techpowerup:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145732/xfx-hd7950-3072-130519.html
> 
> thanks mate your the best!
> 
> i am looking for a light overvolt and maybe soms 1100 mhz on the gpu
> 
> I just want a pro like you to make the best bios.
> 
> do with it what you think is best! i will just flash it and trust you blindly !
> 
> ASIC= 63.8 %
> 
> the original bios that came with this card is the following: i don't know what you need so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0veoh8n4fkwaq4/p.rom
> 
> i saw that 5 pages back some blok also asked for this mod so i am verry much wondering if you could do your thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!


Hey mate, more than happy to have a crack at it, I can only go up to 1.25V on that card as it uses non reference voltage regulator, hopefully will be enough for 1100mhz, which is all mine could get to as well (62.0% asic)


----------



## Bkpizza

Try this one, test for stability and see what your max clocks are with it. Once you find them we can then make a 24/7 rom and start looking at memory timings as well.

xfxmod.zip 42k .zip file


Or here is one that is running Stilts modified timings, can also give that a run and compare the 2 if you can be bothered.

xfxmodstilt.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## OxygeenHD

Is this could work for an HD 6850 ? Awesome research done by the way ;p


----------



## 1asbak1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Try this one, test for stability and see what your max clocks are with it. Once you find them we can then make a 24/7 rom and start looking at memory timings as well.
> 
> xfxmod.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> Or here is one that is running Stilts modified timings, can also give that a run and compare the 2 if you can be bothered.
> 
> xfxmodstilt.zip 41k .zip file


Thanks mate your the best will definitaly give them a try!

well let you know once compared them

i dont have a dual bios card so are the both absolutely safe to test ??

Thanks mate your aweome!


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> Is this could work for an HD 6850 ? Awesome research done by the way ;p


Bios modding does work, download RBE for 6 series cards though and read some tutorials on it, I havent done much work there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1asbak1*
> 
> Thanks mate your the best will definitaly give them a try!
> 
> well let you know once compared them
> 
> i dont have a dual bios card so are the both absolutely safe to test ??
> 
> Thanks mate your aweome!


They should both be fine, I've never had a bios thats been modded never boot, but that said I can't guarantee anything unfortunately, we are doing stuff with risk.


----------



## 1asbak1

Hi, i tried both biosses and i can say that i get 2 frames more per seconds with the timings modded version on 3dmark vantage.

the highes semi-stable clocks i get are :

gpu: 1055
mem: 1490

any higher on those and 3dmark shuts down.

any idea what i should do now ?









i will reply fast, i am free for the day haha!

thanks again!


----------



## Bkpizza

xfxmodstilt1169.zip 41k .zip file


Ok mate, try this one. It is the same as the timings modified bios but with voltage dropped from 1.25 to 1.169. Sometimes the chip doesnt like voltage so see how far you get with this instead.


----------



## 1asbak1

I tryed the new bios, thanks for it!

sadly though it didnt make much difference in max oc settings.

even if i put the power slider al the way to 20%

still the same clocks, maybe 5 mhz higher for cpu.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1asbak1*
> 
> I tryed the new bios, thanks for it!
> 
> sadly though it didnt make much difference in max oc settings.
> 
> even if i put the power slider al the way to 20%
> 
> still the same clocks, maybe 5 mhz higher for cpu.


Probably just use that one then since you get the same clocks with less voltage. Means it will run cooler and use less power. Sorry you didnt get the results you were after but I think we are just at your cards limits.


----------



## vegavermouth

hi Bkpizza, after lookin from post before me. i'm interest to mod my bios too.
my card is his 7950 iceq with asic 60,4%
The stock clock is on 925 but the voltage are in 1250mv seems too high.
maybe you can make it to 1100 ghz clock stable but with less voltage or maybe more than with that or with stilt or anything, maybe you can do something for me, thank you btw









vermouth.zip 106k .zip file


----------



## prescotter

Does anybody have or knows about a *Reference HD7970 bios with modified memory timings*?
And perhaps one focused on Max Frequency instead of tight timings? Running Hynix H5GQ2H24MFR Memory if that matters any.

Any tips or info, or perhaps tools or a guide how do modified it yourself is appreciated


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1asbak1*
> 
> I tryed the new bios, thanks for it!
> 
> sadly though it didnt make much difference in max oc settings.
> 
> even if i put the power slider al the way to 20%
> 
> still the same clocks, maybe 5 mhz higher for cpu.


try oc'ing the core first and keep the memory at stock or lower the memory oc a bit. just got a used msi 7950 with an ASIC of 56% (if that matters) and rans 1100 at 1.18v. never really tweaked it just chose 1.18v out of thin air. i clocked the memory to 1350 and ran 3DMark11 just fine. i play with my gpus at stock, so i was just testing. i set the Power Limit to 15%, btw, using Trixx.

edit: stock VDDC: 0.8v did 1115 at same volts. i'll try to find more.


----------



## prescotter

Well i ended up applying the *280X Memory Timings* to my *HD7970 reference card with Hynix H5GQ2H24MFR Memory*.

With the tool from this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread/820#post_22584542

My Memory Read/Write hasnt changed in the Aida64 GPGPU test, but the Memory Copy speeds went from 220.000GB/s to 250.000GB/s on 1700Mhz.

(Used 1700mhz as a base to test results, and since 1700MHz is just before another Memory Strap that sets looser timings)


----------



## Bkpizza

his7950.zip 106k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegavermouth*
> 
> hi Bkpizza, after lookin from post before me. i'm interest to mod my bios too.
> my card is his 7950 iceq with asic 60,4%
> The stock clock is on 925 but the voltage are in 1250mv seems too high.
> maybe you can make it to 1100 ghz clock stable but with less voltage or maybe more than with that or with stilt or anything, maybe you can do something for me, thank you btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vermouth.zip 106k .zip file


Hey, more than happy to have a crack at it, do you know how far you can overclock right now?

This bios has voltage at 1125mv and core is locked at 950mhz. If you could see how far you go with this bios that would be great, then we can look at some timing work.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Well i ended up applying the *280X Memory Timings* to my *HD7970 reference card with Hynix H5GQ2H24MFR Memory*.
> 
> With the tool from this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread/820#post_22584542
> 
> My Memory Read/Write hasnt changed in the Aida64 GPGPU test, but the Memory Copy speeds went from 220.000GB/s to 250.000GB/s on 1700Mhz.
> 
> (Used 1700mhz as a base to test results, and since 1700MHz is just before another Memory Strap that sets looser timings)


Looking really good, noticed any gains for 3D stuff??


----------



## prescotter

I havent tested how the timings perform different in games, since i would need to flash the bios back first with old timings.

When i get home from work, ill upload some screenshots from the Aida64 GPGPU Benchmark, and there you can clearly see some value's are way higher with the tighter timings.

I did notice previously i could run 1775Mhz Ram on default 1.6v, now only 1750Mhz with the tighter timings.
(Offcourse with overvolting the ram i can still get into the 1800-1900Mhz memory speeds)


----------



## vegavermouth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> his7950.zip 106k .zip file
> 
> Hey, more than happy to have a crack at it, do you know how far you can overclock right now?
> 
> This bios has voltage at 1125mv and core is locked at 950mhz. If you could see how far you go with this bios that would be great, then we can look at some timing work.


hi thx for fast replying btw








i just can get it stable on 1068mhz gpu clock and 1500mhz memory clock with 1175mv 20+ power limit.
if i past 1068 i will see an artifact, i wonder it is my card limit or just the bios.

i will try your bios right now and will report how it goes


----------



## prescotter

Dont really think a different bios magicly allows you to be stable at a higher frequency on the same voltage.

It all depends on GPU-Voltage, Power Limit % (Or bios value) and how good of a GPU Chip you have


----------



## vegavermouth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Dont really think a different bios magicly allows you to be stable at a higher frequency on the same voltage.
> 
> It all depends on GPU-Voltage, Power Limit % (Or bios value) and how good of a GPU Chip you have


yeah maybe i agree with you.
the bios doesnt give any improvement, still cant pass through 1068mhz. maybe it is my card limit. or maybe you can do something wiht the timing


----------



## prescotter

So the bios you flashed has a maximum voltage of 1.125v? If your GPU and VRM tempratures still have some OC margin on them, you could try using a bit higher GPU voltage to overclock the GPU Core higher.
Ussualy on these cards its more important to view the VRM tempratures then GPU tempratures, since the VRM will ''overheat" before the GPU ussualy


----------



## vegavermouth

no, it has more than that.
i did try until 1225mv still no use btw.
with my regular oc my gpu hit 83 degree with fan speed around 55-60%, little bit hot but stable.


----------



## AdsByGoogle

Hello all. I got my self a xfx 7950 dd-boost (FX-795A-TDFC) and I have read that these cards are locked,But some people say that the 1xDVI model is not locked. I have the 1xDVI and it does seem to be locked. I have 2 working bios for it .. The stock Non-Boost 1.090v 800c/1250m,,and the boost bios 1.125v/1.250v 850/900c/1250m.

The boost bios runs hot and has no real room to overclock,if i push it up a bit it will just droop back down to 850,even with the power tune set at 20%, and the non-boost bios i cant only get it up to about 915c on the core.

I have used VBE7 before on other cards,but when I edit this card it goes nuts. If I touch the voltage..say I use the non-boost bios and up the volts from 1.090v to 1.150v just to get the core up to 1000ghz, the core voltage shows up as being changed in HWiNO64 .. but when I game or benchmark the card the TDP goes from around 140w/160w all the way up to 290w/330w, then the pc turns off.. also if I try to edit the TDP from 142 to some thing else , it does the same thing,even with out changing the voltage . The none boost bios TDP bios is set at 142 and the boost bios is set at 188,I can set the none boost bios TDP to 188 and not have a problem..

So I guess what I'm trying to say is that when I go off the factory bios setting the card does not control its TDP as it should.. The only way that I've have gotten some extra clocks with good temps is to edit the boost bios voltage from 1.125v/1.250v to 1.125v/1.125v ... at 935c on the core and 1375m on the memory, a common mod to remove boost .. but if i set the 2 voltage's to 1.250v ,, the TDP goes nuts again.

I'm just asking for a little help,I would love for this card to run 1000ghz with out boost,if any one out there has this card and have manage to find some "Magic" bios setting, I could really use the help.

Thank you all for you're time.


----------



## Mutantx

i got a 7950 msi tf3 - worst money ever spent MSI should be ashamed to ship products like it at full price - but that aside after a year it will no longer hold any core clock OC but will have a small memory push - currently @ 980/1400 my issue is i cant lock the 2d/3d state up (note: my custom bios is 1070/1400) and i use 2 screens

yes enableulps is off and im trying to lock with a CCC reg file workaround which seems to be fine until i play youtube vids.. if i have only youtube going the card declocks to 500 and if i had a game open it pushes up to 1070.. it seems its a conflict somehow with my card bios - its obvious the CCC fix and bios are not playing nice 100 % any ideas on a fix?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mutantx*
> 
> i got a 7950 msi tf3 - worst money ever spent MSI should be ashamed to ship products like it at full price - but that aside after a year it will no longer hold any core clock OC but will have a small memory push - currently @ 980/1400 my issue is i cant lock the 2d/3d state up (note: my custom bios is 1070/1400) and i use 2 screens
> 
> yes enableulps is off and im trying to lock with a CCC reg file workaround which seems to be fine until i play youtube vids.. *if i have only youtube going the card declocks to 500 and if i had a game open it pushes up to 1070*.. it seems its a conflict somehow with my card bios - its obvious the CCC fix and bios are not playing nice 100 % any ideas on a fix?


that seems normal to me. i take that back. when i watch YT . . . it stays 150 core and 300 memory. that's how it should be.

btw, got a twin frozer 7950 oc ed for $100 in the bay. love it. still have 2 weeks for testing. so far, so good.


----------



## Mutantx

sounds like you are running 1 screen - also my card clocks UP not just down. And yes the tf3 are a minefield as they released many early ones riddled with issues from silly to plain stupid for a card that at the time cost $350 +

also out of interest if i slip the cards bios switch back to factory setting will i have to reinstall drivers again??


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mutantx*
> 
> sounds like you are running 1 screen - also my card clocks UP not just down. And yes the tf3 are a minefield as they released many early ones riddled with issues from silly to plain stupid for a card that at the time cost $350 +
> 
> also out of interest if i slip the cards bios switch back to factory setting will i have to reinstall drivers again??


yah, one monitor. i just switched. shutdown, flipped the switch and booted. i've been meaning to test the other bios you made me do it. it works. no need to change driver.


----------



## agung79

Hello all,

In crossfire better 280x or 7970 as first card,

Right now i am uaing 280x as fisrt card and when switching to 7970 the gpuz can not detect the gpu temp.

Cross fire his 280x 1050mhz gpu 1500mhz memory with xfx 7970 1000mhz gpu 1400mhz memory, all at stock.

Thanks

ULPS... that's the answer above ...


----------



## Sonic_AFB

This is my Sapphire HD 7970 Dual-X with Sapphire R9 280x Vapor-X bios @ 1200/1950


----------



## Zen00

I've got a Sapphire Dual-X Boost (Currently on 015.030 BIOS) 7950 that I would like to unlock the voltages on and do some major overclocking. Anyone have a current BIOS for this?


----------



## Bkpizza

Flash this stock clocked one to see if it works ok, then we can look at modding it.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150942/sapphire-hd7950-3072-131015.html


----------



## Zen00

After
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Flash this stock clocked one to see if it works ok, then we can look at modding it.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150942/sapphire-hd7950-3072-131015.html


After flashing that bios the card fails to produce any video output.


----------



## midweskid

I'm having trouble using VBE7 to open any BIOS. I get an Unknown BIOS Image Error.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> After
> After flashing that bios the card fails to produce any video output.


Any of the inputs work? I had some bios versions that killed one DVI, or just HDMI.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Any of the inputs work? I had some bios versions that killed one DVI, or just HDMI.


Neither HDMI or DVI will output.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Neither HDMI or DVI will output.


Mm no good, guess we just have to work on current bios then. How far can you overclock and on what voltage at the moment?


----------



## Zen00

There is no voltage control, I've tried unlocking it every way I can on this bios so far and none have worked.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> There is no voltage control, I've tried unlocking it every way I can on this bios so far and none have worked.


I am just joining in on the conversation, so maybe this has been said already.
But, did you already try Sapphire Trixx modded? To change the voltage.

Worked for me with my 7950 vapor-x


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am just joining in on the conversation, so maybe this has been said already.
> But, did you already try Sapphire Trixx modded? To change the voltage.
> 
> Worked for me with my 7950 vapor-x


Yeah, voltage control works with Trixx, but I want it to work with Afterburner, so I don't have to run multiple programs when I want to record gaming, etc.


----------



## Zen00

Decided to try this BIOS out. It's the same BIOS from another submission.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149743/sapphire-hd7950-3072-131016.html

It works, but the voltages are still not unlocked in MSI Afterburner 4.0.0 (Unlock voltage control: standard MSI, Extend official overclocking: on)


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am just joining in on the conversation, so maybe this has been said already.
> But, did you already try Sapphire Trixx modded? To change the voltage.
> 
> Worked for me with my 7950 vapor-x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Yeah, voltage control works with Trixx, but I want it to work with Afterburner, so I don't have to run multiple programs when I want to record gaming, etc.


Sapphire is using a 3rd party voltage regulator that is not supported by MSI AfterBurner. Best thing you can do is simply use Trixx.


----------



## Zen00

Ugh, thanks for the news, I hate having to run multiple programs at once to use OSD and overclock though. :/


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Ugh, thanks for the news, I hate having to run multiple programs at once to use OSD and overclock though. :/


If i'm not mistaken you can change the stuff around with Trixx and then close it and use something else.
At least that works for me: when I use modded Trixx to change voltage and then use the non modded(updated) after that to change clocks, then the voltage will stay modified.

Give it a try.

Just monitor with gpu-z or something to see if the voltage change stays.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> If i'm not mistaken you can change the stuff around with Trixx and then close it and use something else.
> At least that works for me: when I use modded Trixx to change voltage and then use the non modded(updated) after that to change clocks, then the voltage will stay modified.
> 
> Give it a try.
> 
> Just monitor with gpu-z or something to see if the voltage change stays.


Tried that out, it works, however if I try to change overclocking settings with anything other than Trixx it loses the voltage change. Anyways, was able to get a stable 1175/1500 with 1.26v. Then I did a 6 hour session of Alan Wake, bringing the temps up to 81 C max.


----------



## daragman

Hello,

I've been checking the forum and googled a lot but haven't found a solution to my problem.
I'm hoping some of you might ne able to help.

It's about clocks not sticking after changing them through VBE7 0.0.7b for my two msi 7950 twinfrozr cards. I'm also having trouble monitoring the second card when in Crossfire.

The strange thing is when i had the cards in a sungle GPU config these bios edits worked but now in CF the clocks revert to stock when monitoring although the 'new' clocks do show up as default in the first tab of GPU-z.

I'm also having trouble monitoring the second GPU in CF because the card's info shows up blank and GPU-z freezes my PC.
Is disabling ULPS the only way of circumventing this? And if so, is there a way of quickly enabling/disabling ULPS without digging through my trgistry everytime?

I've also made a new thread with a lot more info on this (a LOT), so i didn't want to 'clog' this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514614/msi-7950-twinfrozr-crossfire-bios-flash-edit-clocks-not-sticking-and-monitoring-problem-please-help

Any help is much appreciated...


----------



## SupremeJelle

I have a sapphire 7950 boost and tried the sapphire flash but my pc didnt want to boot anymore.
here is my stock bios

bios10.9.2014.zip 41k .zip file

ASIC score is 80.5%


----------



## duganator

Anyone here have the powercolor 7970 non ref version? What were you able to oc to? How much performance gain in a game like bf4 will I see going from 1044 core 1400 mem to 1100 core 1500 mem?


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupremeJelle*
> 
> I have a sapphire 7950 boost and tried the sapphire flash but my pc didnt want to boot anymore.
> here is my stock bios
> 
> bios10.9.2014.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> ASIC score is 80.5%


Cool... Are you going to mod your bios?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Anyone here have the powercolor 7970 non ref version? What were you able to oc to? How much performance gain in a game like bf4 will I see going from 1044 core 1400 mem to 1100 core 1500 mem?


Just a head's up, each powercolor sample [or any card, for that matter] will overclock significantly differently than another. If Bob got to 1200 core, and you only got to 1050, and I got to 1100, what does this tell you? Answer: It's a lottery.

A game like BF4, going from 1044/1400 to 1100/1500 on a 7970 is likely to have a tangible fps increase of ~1-3 fps on average. Maybe. It will be very system dependent.
If you have a 7970 and BF4, why don't you attempt clocks of 1100/1500 and find out exactly how much performance increase you experience?


----------



## shifteg

Hello
I would like to ask what can i do with my "XFX R7950 Double Dissipation 3GB Video Card" I mean im new to overclocking how can i do it
how to mod bios ? I would like abit more performance


----------



## PieEyedPIper

I would recommend for anyone who is new to overclocking to just simply use Afterburner. It's safer, it's faster, it's easily reversible and promotes a greater degree of experimentation and understanding.

Bios modding is essentially for those willing to learn how (it's actually pretty easy) but more than that, it's ideal for folks who are running multiple cards in a mining rig (it's can be a pain to manage multiple cards with software) or for someone who has already established the best case overclock for their card, including exactly how much voltage is required for any given clock.


----------



## shifteg

What would u preffer that i would do how could i unlock my voltage seems like its locked stays at same voltage when i put 20+ %


----------



## xfxfx

Does anyone know, is it possible to change the clocks and voltage for #4 and #5 PowerPlay states by direct BIOS editing? VBE7 does not allow to change the voltage and limits the clocks for these fields. Or maybe it's possible to disable PowerPlay itself in BIOS?

I'm experiencing a problem of screen flickering when the card is on these states, and there's no way for me to RMA it.

Thank you


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfxfx*
> 
> Does anyone know, is it possible to change the clocks and voltage for #4 and #5 PowerPlay states by direct BIOS editing? VBE7 does not allow to change the voltage and limits the clocks for these fields. Or maybe it's possible to disable PowerPlay itself in BIOS?
> 
> I'm experiencing a problem of screen flickering when the card is on these states, and there's no way for me to RMA it.
> 
> Thank you


PowerPlay cannot be disabled. #4 and #5 can not be altered through VBE7, afaik. I've not attempted to alter them at bios level.

Which card do you have? Have you experimented with any of the latest drivers? There have been various bios fixes and driver changes that may impact this scenario based on what GPU you have. 14.x RC1 is a very good candidate, people have mixed feelings still about the 14.9's that were released yesterday but overall impression is good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shifteg*
> 
> What would u preffer that i would do how could i unlock my voltage seems like its locked stays at same voltage when i put 20+ %


When discussing in a technical forum it is important to use proper grammar and punctuation in order to keep things clear, clean and concise.









It sounds to me that you do not yet fully understand how your card/afterburner interact together. It's very-well possible that your card IS voltage locked, however, this has yet to be determined. The Power Limit (%) in Afterburner is not related to core voltage. Instead, it refers to TDP limit ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power ).
A card could have say a 200w TDP but under overclocked conditions, increased voltage input, etc the card may attempt to draw more than it's 200watt TDP to perform the work. This results in what is referred to as "throttling". The card hit it's TDP limit and is now throttling it's core clocks in order to not exceed the 200watt limit. Result? Lower fps, or hiccups even, as the core switches back and forth from hi clocks to low clocks.

But what if your system can handle the power draw (a whole different topic, not to be taken for granted)? In that case, you could easily increase the slider in afterburner to 20% or even 50% ( 50% not confirmed as working currently? I'll have to look into that) for a total of 240watts. In some cases, most actually, this is enough headroom to maintain a stable overclock without the card trying to draw too much power and hitting it's TDP limit.

Random points that help fill in the picture:
-increasing core voltage will increase expected TDP for any given task, possibly leading to hitting the limit sooner than later.
-you know you've hit the limit when for instance your 7950 has a 3D clock of 880MHz and a boost clock of 960MHz and you observe the core fluctuating/oscillating between 880 and 960MHZ.
-voltage monitoring and voltage control must first be enabled in Afterburner settings if you want to adjust core voltage.
-many cards shipped with varying voltages, including cards that operate at max clocks with <1v. Others shipped with 1.25v on the core. Increasing the vcore beyond 1.25 is often fruitless unless you're running on water with core clocks of 1200MHz+. 1.3v is considered max safe voltage, but I don't know anyone who does this safely without water, etc.

This is a picture of my card throttling extremely heavily. Even down to the 300MHz 2D clocks.


I hope this clears things up for you. Any other questions just ask and I'll be happy to answer.


----------



## xfxfx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Which card do you have? Have you experimented with any of the latest drivers?


It's XFX 280X Card, and I also have ASUS 280X card. With ASUS one i'm not experiencing such poblems on the same drives - 14.4 and 14.8, not tried XFX with 14.9 or RC - do not think it's worth trying. When XFX card is added as secondary in crossfire, there's no screen flickering, but artifacts may appear after several game loadings, when card drops frequencies.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

By dismissing any of the beta drivers or possibly newer bioses out there you limit your options for pinning down the source of your issues. It could just be the card but as mentioned, it could be the way the card is reacting to xfire/driver version/bios versions. It could also be that the card is too aggressively clocked. Try to lower the core to 1000MHz or less if it's higher an drop your memory to 1375MHz to see if the issues go away. Similarly you could attempt small voltage increases to try to alleviate the issue. For the newer R9's the core voltage and memory voltage are linked and an increase of 25mv across the board can eliminate several oddities.

Have you tried disabling UPLS? What kind of artifacts are you experiencing? Are they on the desktop after a gaming session or is this in-game? How hot are the cards running? Are they running at stock?


----------



## yagus

Hi guys!

Would it be safe to flash a R9 280x old bios to my 7950 vapor-x w/b??


----------



## Martin v r

some who know someone who can edit tegmingset on mem ??


'm not quite sure they run as they should, not because I have any problems, but it might be nice with a little more room to oc on mem

max clock is 1400/1800


----------



## yagus

I tried flashing various 280x without success.

First post 1070|1500 works better than stock and great temperatures.


----------



## long99x

anyone know how to change memory voltage in bios ?
thanks
sry my eng


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yagus*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Would it be safe to flash a R9 280x old bios to my 7950 vapor-x w/b??


not it wouldn't be safe at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> anyone know how to change memory voltage in bios ?
> thanks
> sry my eng


you can't.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

What voltage are you using to get 1400 core clock? I'm using you are using the modded trixx for 1.381 vcore...
Anybody ever gotten it to work for 280x?


----------



## Martin v r

1.3v pover limit 20% to hit 1400MHZ on gpu it is a org ref 7970 ASIC 85.4 ned cool air to the watercooling,to hit 1400MHZ I ned max temp load 30c

new bios got 50% on pover limit,So now I wait for a little winter, so I'll try again


----------



## icyeye

hi there! well... i am new in this forum so it would be great if someone can guide me and help.
i got Visiontek HD 7950 3GB card and current bios is

Tahiti.zip 40k .zip file


stock GPU clock / memory is 800 / 1250 .

on Msi Afterb. i can get stable 1142 / 1742 with 1250mV and power limit 0%.

mine ASICS quality is 68,6 %
so... mine question is... can i flash other manufacturer BIOS on this card or it must be visiontek one?
can i tweak this card more or...ty


----------



## Martin v r

68,6 % is low
You kan edit the org bios
http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread


----------



## Pionir

Please help !

This is a question for my good friend, to whom belongs this bios (both BIOS are the same) :



This is graphics card :



please more details, is it safe to use ?


----------



## Atomicat

Well it looks like I've really done it this time. Tried to do a slight mod, used VBE7 to boost top voltage from 1.25 to 1.3 for that little bit of extra and got stuck there solid. Card still works fine but it's stuck at 500Mhz core and 1000Mhz memory. I've tried the usual boot into dos, use latest atiflash -f flag to force, but can't get it to budge! Here's the basics....



I'm in denial! There's got to be a way to save my baby. We were doing such nice things together.



So what can I try? I"m up for anything including any hardware mods or work-arounds.

(stoopid stoopid stoopid! *sigh*)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomicat*
> 
> Well it looks like I've really done it this time. Tried to do a slight mod, used VBE7 to boost top voltage from 1.25 to 1.3 for that little bit of extra and got stuck there solid. Card still works fine but it's stuck at 500Mhz core and 1000Mhz memory. I've tried the usual boot into dos, use latest atiflash -f flag to force, but can't get it to budge! Here's the basics....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in denial! There's got to be a way to save my baby. We were doing such nice things together.
> 
> 
> 
> So what can I try? I"m up for anything including any hardware mods or work-arounds.
> 
> (stoopid stoopid stoopid! *sigh*)


...
What have you done.

You had such a nice clocking card already. Why be greedy and aim for even more?
Looks like you are screwed.

So flashing your stock bios back doesn't work?
Do you have a dual bios card?


----------



## killerost

My Sapphire Radon 7950 has the following display output priority: DVI1, DP1, HDMI, DVI2, DP2.

And this will decide the display numbering in Windows.

Is it possible to change this priority trough bios modding? I'd like DP1 to have the highest priority.

Now I must choose between having my DV1 connected monitor as display 1, DP 2 and HDMI as 3 or DP as 1, HDMI as 2 and DVI as 3.


----------



## mmardukk

hi.
it'd be appreciated if you could help me.
i've got a sapphire 7950 dual-x with boost.
is it possible to disable this feature (i mean boost)?
just tried to flash a sapphire bios http://www.overclock.net/attachments/14225 and got black screen after rebooting.
what's wrong?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmardukk*
> 
> hi.
> it'd be appreciated if you could help me.
> i've got a sapphire 7950 dual-x with boost.
> is it possible to disable this feature (i mean boost)?
> just tried to flash a sapphire bios http://www.overclock.net/attachments/14225 and got black screen after rebooting.
> what's wrong?


did you save a back of up first?
if so, you can flip the BIOS swich, boot into windows, flip the switch back to the corrupt BIOS, flash, and reboot.
If not, you can use a back up of the second bios on the first one.

That should get you back to square one again.

For disabling boost, you can use VBE http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/ to set state 0 and 6 to the exact same values. This way you are flashing your card with your bios instead of one that might have come from a different rework of the card.

If you need help along the way, just ask.


----------



## mmardukk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> did you save a back of up first?
> if so, you can flip the BIOS swich, boot into windows, flip the switch back to the corrupt BIOS, and reboot.
> If not, you can use a back up of the second bios on the first one.
> 
> That should get you back to square one again.
> 
> For disabling boost, you can use VBE http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/ to set state 0 and 6 to the exact same values. This way you are flashing your card with your bios instead of one that might have come from a different rework of the card.
> 
> If you need help along the way, just ask.


thanx for the quick answer.
yep, i did a backup.
gonna try VBE.
thanx again )


----------



## mmardukk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ...
> For disabling boost, you can use VBE http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/ *to set state 0 and 6 to* the exact same values.
> ....


well, it seems to be impossible to change state #6.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmardukk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ...
> For disabling boost, you can use VBE http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/ *to set state 0 and 6 to* the exact same values.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> well, it seems to be impossible to change state #6.
Click to expand...

lol

how about 0 & 3


----------



## mmardukk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> lol
> 
> how about 0 & 3


i see
thanx


----------



## mmardukk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> lol
> how about 0 & 3


done


but something is wrong
gpu core clock ain't rise above 500mhz during furmark test


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmardukk*
> 
> gpu core clock ain't rise above 500mhz during furmark test


Dont use Furmark. Try using the GPU-Z render test to check clocks, and raise your power limit.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmardukk*
> 
> done
> 
> 
> but something is wrong
> gpu core clock ain't rise above 500mhz during furmark test


Furmark is a no go.
Some cards are protected for furmark in the bios IIRC.

Just do benchmarks or, even better, use games to test things.
Games are the best stability checks IMO.


----------



## mmardukk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dont use Furmark. Try using the GPU-Z render test to check clocks, and raise your power limit.


this way it works








thank you


----------



## mortiss

Hi,

i managed to take the UEFI-Parts out of the Gigabyte R9 280X (GV-R928WF3OC-3GD) bios with the bios-tool you added on the bottom of your Thread to add into the Sapphire HD 7970 Ghz VaporX (11197-12-40G) bios.

I have no issues in case of driver-updates or anything else - this think works very very good and now fully supports the ultra-fast-boot provided by Asrock (i use the Z77 Pro3).

Without your Work this wouldn't be possible. Thank you so much!! 

Details to the Gigabyte-Card: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/159739/gigabyte-r9280x-3072-140227.html

I am using this Card: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/129718/sapphire-hd7970-3072-120726.html

The UEFI-Parts out of the Gigabyte GV-R928WF9OC-3GD seem to be fully compatible to the Sapphire HD7970Ghz VaporX. But try this - as usual - for your own risk.

7970ghz-vaporx-uefi.zip 236k .zip file


----------



## xfxfx

Can somebody help me with raising memory timings on ASUS DC2T 280X? I have an artifacting card, and tried already to flash different official and Stilt's BIOSes, adding heatsinks and volmodding memory to 1.65/1.7/1.75 and that didn't help - card keeps artifacting on any memclocks above 1300MHz. But i hope playing with timings could help to reach at least stock clocks even with some performance loss.

I've noticed some people in this thread talked about memory timings adjustments. Is there an explanation of byte map in BIOS for timings, or all what is possible so far is to manipulate with complete memory timing block from different official or Stilt's BIOSes? If so, does anybody know how to reach The Stilt now?


----------



## bmgjet

If its not doing the stock 1375mzh on the memory your probably best to RMA the card.
Iv been trying to find info on the memory timings and how to change them yourself but havnt been able to find anything yet.

And comparing a orignal bios to the Stilt modded ones he has changed more then just timings by the looks of it since there are a lot of difference in hex.
Not to mention 1 ROP is disabled so not any point using his bios for gaming.


----------



## xfxfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> If its not doing the stock 1375mzh on the memory your probably best to RMA the card.


RMA is not an option for Ukraine, and I've removed the guarantee sticker and used voltmod anyway.
Was that Stilt an AMD insider then?


----------



## gastomlf

Hi kahboom, i am quite new here and i was looking for your help to modded mi MSI TF3 OC
I buy this card used and the previous owner flashed it with this bios MSI TF3 BE OC is for this reason i cant get the original bios
i am looking for a light overvolt and maybe soms 1100 or 1150 mhz on the gpu
I just want a pro like you to make the best bios.
ASIC= 56.5 %
I leave you some pictures of my card





thanks in advance!


----------



## gastomlf

Hello Bkpizza maybe you can help me , I saw that you helped other colleagues. Please








You can give me a hand?


----------



## Bkpizza

Hey mate, Ill have a crack this afternoon, see how I go.


----------



## gastomlf

Thank you very much , I'm not hurry take all the time you need


----------



## Bkpizza

Ok, try this one first, its a MSI R9 280 bios at 1100/1250mhz and 1.25V on the core.
See how that runs first, how far you can overclock on 1.25V and how high the memory will go, then we can look at making a final version.

msi280.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## Nafu

@Bkpizza

hey brother, i am also gonna need your help. i have no experience to modding AMD GPU BIOS. and i have sapphire 7950 DualX GPU.

i already touched 1250/1700mhz @1.381 voltage through Trixx in valley benchmark but my score comparing to my prevous MSI 7950 is pretty low. ASIC Qualit is 53%. i want to go 1300mhz on core. can you please guide to the bios modding. it would lot be appreciated brother.


----------



## gastomlf

Hello again , I Use the bios you gave me when I run OCCTPT4.4.1 my pc crashes, then use the bios of this page http://www.overclock.net/t/1281711/hd7950-revised-with-reference-hd7970-pcb-club

SAPPER.zip 41k .zip file
 and with that I get to 1140 core to 1250V using TRIXX


----------



## gastomlf

I do not know much about this but I think the voltage curve in both bios is different, I imagine the 280 bios voltages are very low and those of SAPPER bios are higher


----------



## long99x

Hello
I have one question:
Any way to mod bios from 7950 to r9 280 ?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> @Bkpizza
> 
> hey brother, i am also gonna need your help. i have no experience to modding AMD GPU BIOS. and i have sapphire 7950 DualX GPU.
> 
> i already touched 1250/1700mhz @1.381 voltage through Trixx in valley benchmark but my score comparing to my prevous MSI 7950 is pretty low. ASIC Qualit is 53%. i want to go 1300mhz on core. can you please guide to the bios modding. it would lot be appreciated brother.


What clocks were you running on the previous card? You may find that being at 1.381V means your card is hitting OCP and throttling. Does it stay at 1250mhz the whole run? I'm more than happy to make a bios, but is easier if I know as much as I can.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gastomlf*
> 
> Hello again , I Use the bios you gave me when I run OCCTPT4.4.1 my pc crashes, then use the bios of this page http://www.overclock.net/t/1281711/hd7950-revised-with-reference-hd7970-pcb-club
> 
> SAPPER.zip 41k .zip file
> and with that I get to 1140 core to 1250V using TRIXX


That bios seems to suit you pretty well, I only try the 280 bios because its actually the most up to date version, but it may not work. Anyway if you now try to see how high your memory can go on that bios, we can make a bios for those clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gastomlf*
> 
> I do not know much about this but I think the voltage curve in both bios is different, I imagine the 280 bios voltages are very low and those of SAPPER bios are higher


Not sure what you mean by voltage curve? I think it didnt run because the PCB's are too far different to each other. Also you should re install drivers if you flash bios to a different model.
I should've mentioned that earlier..sorry.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> Hello
> I have one question:
> Any way to mod bios from 7950 to r9 280 ?


I don't know how to do this, but if you can find an r9 280 bios then you can flash your card to a 280, but not actually mod a bios from 7950 to 280.


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> What clocks were you running on the previous card? You may find that being at 1.381V means your card is hitting OCP and throttling. Does it stay at 1250mhz the whole run? I'm more than happy to make a bios, but is easier if I know as much as I can.


on Previous Card. it scored 58FPS and 2400 score. @1220/1500mhz
on current card. it is producing 53FPS and 2227 score. @1250/1700mhz
(so thats a huge difference definitely, somewhere it is lacking performing)

I do notice that @1220 core its produces good noticeable difference in performance from 1200mhz. but beyond it the improvement ratio becomes less. the more i pump it up the lesser performance improvement become.

No it didn't stayed @1250mhz at all. while the whole run, i noticed it fluctuates from 1024mhz to 1250mhz, sometimes stays in between 1100 and 1180mhz. i think due to maximum voltage i.e 1.381v, card generates more HEAT which throttles a lot. which ultimately scores lower than expected. same as in other benchmarks this card always did scored low in all other benchmarks too, comparing to my previous 7950.

ASIC is 53% of this card.

Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/sapphire_hd7950_overclock_edition_review/1

But my default Clocks are 925/1250mhz, unlike in the review 900 on core

I am Using Corsair GS800w PSU


----------



## Bkpizza

Ok, so I have taken your bios and increased the power limit to 250w with the option of going to 300w at +20%.
It was stock at 167w so should hopefully help, also disabled boost and made clocks 1250/1700 at 1.381V.
This is a high voltage and if it doesnt throttle it will get hot, so be careful and make sure your vrm doesnt pop.
It's entirely up to you whether you use this bios.

Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## Schnubab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> Hello
> I have one question:
> Any way to mod bios from 7950 to r9 280 ?


Hiya, it may very well be possible. It all depends on what 7950 you are running as well as what R9 280 bios you try.

I am lucky and have two MSI 7970 Twin Frozr OC edition cards in my machine and managed to successfully load the newer MSI R9 280X Twin Frozr 4 bios onto both cards' secondary bios switch. I can then easily flick the dual bios switch between either stock 7970 or R9 280X bios (freshly installing drivers each time of course).


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnubab*
> 
> Hiya, it may very well be possible. It all depends on what 7950 you are running as well as what R9 280 bios you try.
> 
> I am lucky and have two MSI 7970 Twin Frozr OC edition cards in my machine and managed to successfully load the newer MSI R9 280X Twin Frozr 4 bios onto both cards' secondary bios switch. I can then easily flick the dual bios switch between either stock 7970 or R9 280X bios (freshly installing drivers each time of course).


You are 100% right, I can easily run an asus r9 280 and the 280x bios on my card, except that it only gives me 1.5v on the memory so I went back.


----------



## Schnubab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> You are 100% right, I can easily run an asus r9 280 and the 280x bios on my card, except that it only gives me 1.5v on the memory so I went back.


What settings do you run out of interest? And what cooling are you using if I may ask?

I have only ever used my cards on air cooling, so I ahve always been within very safe volts and clocks for temperature concerns.


----------



## long99x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> I don't know how to do this, but if you can find an r9 280 bios then you can flash your card to a 280, but not actually mod a bios from 7950 to 280.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnubab*
> 
> Hiya, it may very well be possible. It all depends on what 7950 you are running as well as what R9 280 bios you try.
> 
> I am lucky and have two MSI 7970 Twin Frozr OC edition cards in my machine and managed to successfully load the newer MSI R9 280X Twin Frozr 4 bios onto both cards' secondary bios switch. I can then easily flick the dual bios switch between either stock 7970 or R9 280X bios (freshly installing drivers each time of course).


I have 3 gigabyte 7950,2 of them are hynix ram and I flashed gigabyte r9 280 bios,it worked, but the left one is elpida ram and I can't find gigabyte r9 280 bios support elpida ram









my bad English


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Ok, so I have taken your bios and increased the power limit to 250w with the option of going to 300w at +20%.
> It was stock at 167w so should hopefully help, also disabled boost and made clocks 1250/1700 at 1.381V.
> This is a high voltage and if it doesnt throttle it will get hot, so be careful and make sure your vrm doesnt pop.
> It's entirely up to you whether you use this bios.
> 
> Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file


hey Bkpizza, love you man,

i flash the modded bios into my card and that bios worked perfect for me. during benchmark i have noticed core clock 1250 mhz doesn't even fluctuate a bit. and hard stucked @1250. that is really impressive work from you............but @1250 benchmark wasn't stable or faced hell of artifacts on the screen how ever benchmark was successfully completed so i further modded it to 1240 on core which is smooth now.

now i want to know,

1. the power limit thing. previously it had 167w limit, what does it mean,. is it the real power drawing of gpu ???
2.secondly, in what perspective or ratio you change the power to 250w limit.? its just popup thing or you measure the wattage regarding to clocks??
3. why you didn't change the Target power limit, like it was 20% and in this thread in first post. the OP lean more towards changing or increasing target power limit to 50%.

don't mind i am asking too many questions or things. but i just want to clear my mind, and enhance my knowledge regarding this modding work.

once Again Thanx for your cooperation. it is highly Appreciated !!!!1


----------



## tsm106

1250/1700 at 1.38v? That's terrible man.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnubab*
> 
> What settings do you run out of interest? And what cooling are you using if I may ask?
> 
> I have only ever used my cards on air cooling, so I ahve always been within very safe volts and clocks for temperature concerns.


I have the stock Asus DC2 cooler and I run at 1100/1500mhz with 1.25V, it hits about 68C under load with the VRM hitting around 70C as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> I have 3 gigabyte 7950,2 of them are hynix ram and I flashed gigabyte r9 280 bios,it worked, but the left one is elpida ram and I can't find gigabyte r9 280 bios support elpida ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad English


hey mate, your english is fine, don't stress about that. Anyway you will struggle to find one for elpida because as far as I can tell they don't have a 280 with elpida.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> hey Bkpizza, love you man,
> 
> i flash the modded bios into my card and that bios worked perfect for me. during benchmark i have noticed core clock 1250 mhz doesn't even fluctuate a bit. and hard stucked @1250. that is really impressive work from you............but @1250 benchmark wasn't stable or faced hell of artifacts on the screen how ever benchmark was successfully completed so i further modded it to 1240 on core which is smooth now.
> 
> now i want to know,
> 
> 1. the power limit thing. previously it had 167w limit, what does it mean,. is it the real power drawing of gpu ???
> 2.secondly, in what perspective or ratio you change the power to 250w limit.? its just popup thing or you measure the wattage regarding to clocks??
> 3. why you didn't change the Target power limit, like it was 20% and in this thread in first post. the OP lean more towards changing or increasing target power limit to 50%.
> 
> don't mind i am asking too many questions or things. but i just want to clear my mind, and enhance my knowledge regarding this modding work.
> 
> once Again Thanx for your cooperation. it is highly Appreciated !!!!1


Hey man, glad its sort of working for you... as to your questions,

1. I'm pretty sure that it is a calculated figure of power draw, I'm not sure how accurate it is, but the vrm tells volts and current so it should be pretty good.
2. I only used VBE7 to edit it from 167W +/- 20% to 250 +/- 20%. All this does is increase the power limit until the card starts to throttle.
3. No real reason except that after changing the limit to 250, +20% gives you 300W, which should already be more than enough,
as well as some cards have a hardware OCP at about 310W (not 100% on this)

Anyway ask as many questions as you like..


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey man, glad its sort of working for you... as to your questions,
> 
> 1. I'm pretty sure that it is a calculated figure of power draw, I'm not sure how accurate it is, but the vrm tells volts and current so it should be pretty good.
> 2. I only used VBE7 to edit it from 167W +/- 20% to 250 +/- 20%. All this does is increase the power limit until the card starts to throttle.
> 3. No real reason except that after changing the limit to 250, +20% gives you 300W, which should already be more than enough,
> as well as some cards have a hardware OCP at about 310W (not 100% on this)
> 
> Anyway ask as many questions as you like..


thanx for your response. its well appreciated.

so that means my GPU power drawing on 1240/1700 would be 300w maximum??

secondly, what is the real function of Target power limit??? in my concept it gives more room to overclock due to enhancing power. so does it mean if my card have +50% TPL then it can even cross 1250 too. ???


----------



## Bkpizza

First, thats correct, doesnt matter what clocks or voltages you set, it will run under 300W, (theoretically)

And second, it is just simply a limit. If the limit is too low then you get throttling, if its not throttling now, then it has enough power limit. When you have enough power limit the next limit is the actual chip, it will start artifacting and/or crashing.


----------



## long99x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> hey mate, your english is fine, don't stress about that. Anyway you will struggle to find one for elpida because as far as I can tell they don't have a 280 with elpida.


thank you, i think i will sell the elpida's and buy another one


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> First, thats correct, doesnt matter what clocks or voltages you set, it will run under 300W, (theoretically)
> 
> And second, it is just simply a limit. If the limit is too low then you get throttling, if its not throttling now, then it has enough power limit. When you have enough power limit the next limit is the actual chip, it will start artifacting and/or crashing.


at 1250 mhz there was some crazy artifacts folde surrounds the screens. so i guess wih current power limits 1250mhz is unbearable. whereas at 1240 on core, benchmark seems completed comfortabily with few artifacts nothing huge. so far i haven't seen any throttlling of clocks at all. during bnchmark clocks were stoned.

so can this power limit extends??? so i can exceed the overclocking i.e 1280 - 1300mhz ?? or no possibility???


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> at 1250 mhz there was some crazy artifacts folde surrounds the screens. so i guess wih current power limits 1250mhz is unbearable. whereas at 1240 on core, benchmark seems completed comfortabily with few artifacts nothing huge. so far i haven't seen any throttlling of clocks at all. during bnchmark clocks were stoned.
> 
> so can this power limit extends??? so i can exceed the overclocking i.e 1280 - 1300mhz ?? or no possibility???


You can extend the power limit, but you are already under that anyway, running out of power limit never causes artifacts, your chip just isnt stable at 1250mhz and 1.381V, but it is at 1240mhz. Power limit has nothing to do with stability.


----------



## tsm106

That's why setting arbitrary high clock vs voltage setting is not the best course.


----------



## gastomlf

Bkpizza Hello again , I did a lot of testing with the bios you gave me and many others that I was getting the best result performance / temperature for my vga is 1100core 1500vram , 1.231v core 1500v vram . You can change the voltage value in the bios of 1.600va 1500V for vram ??

SAPPMOD2.zip 40k .zip file


----------



## Bkpizza

No sorry, I dont know the point in the bios for memory voltage, the best I can suggest is to find a bios that works for your card but uses 1.6v on memory. I know that the asus 7950 top bios (v1) is a reference board with 1.6v


----------



## gastomlf

Well thank you very much anyway, my idea was that voltage drop slightly to relax the memory , I will continue with that bios which was the best result gave me


----------



## Avantu

Hey guys! I recently bought used Gigabyte HD7950, pretty decent card for low price. Can someone send me any good bios, because stock 1000/1250 @ 1.250V is really loud under stress, also i think it can go higher in terms of performance.










I was thinking about flashing maybe 7970 or r280 bioses, i don't need highest performance, i want it to be just better than stock and less noisy. Can someone recommend anything? Thanks!


----------



## long99x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avantu*
> 
> Hey guys! I recently bought used Gigabyte HD7950, pretty decent card for low price. Can someone send me any good bios, because stock 1000/1250 @ 1.250V is really loud under stress, also i think it can go higher in terms of performance.
> 
> I was thinking about flashing maybe 7970 or r280 bioses, i don't need highest performance, i want it to be just better than stock and less noisy. Can someone recommend anything? Thanks!


upload your bios and asic quality


----------



## Avantu

http://prntscr.com/5tjv2q

and

http://www51.zippyshare.com/v/tFe0g1c7/file.html


----------



## long99x

I lower your gpu vol, now it is 1,1vol








http://www.mediafire.com/download/xjy6etz7dg9wi52/Tahiti.rom


----------



## Avantu

@up: Thanks bro! I will try to flash it in a second









//Edit: Do you think of any other modifications? Or it is enough? Should i try to OC it?


----------



## long99x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avantu*
> 
> @up: Thanks bro! I will try to flash it in a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //Edit: Do you think of any other modifications? Or it is enough? Should i try to OC it?


I always overclock as far as I can, because i love it, you should try but keep your eye on gpu and vrm temp









sry my eng is not good enough


----------



## pansawik

Hello !
I bought used sapphire radeon Hd 7950 ! Can you send me a good bios for ma GPU


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pansawik*
> 
> Hello !
> I bought used sapphire radeon Hd 7950 ! Can you send me a good bios for ma GPU


Is that a Reference card?


----------



## pansawik

nope its sapphire dual x


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pansawik*
> 
> Hello !
> I bought used sapphire radeon Hd 7950 ! Can you send me a good bios for ma GPU


What are you hoping for out of a new bios?? Higher voltage? Higher power limit?


----------



## pansawik

Performance like 7970?







more power


----------



## Bkpizza

If you upload your bios ill see what I can do for you..
I can maximise core voltage but you will still need to
figure out how far the card will actually overclock on
that voltage, then we can make a final bios.


----------



## pansawik

Ok no problem when i back to home i upload my bioS. My power is corsair cx 500. When i back i upload bios


----------



## pansawik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> If you upload your bios ill see what I can do for you..
> I can maximise core voltage but you will still need to
> figure out how far the card will actually overclock on
> that voltage, then we can make a final bios.


http://www37.zippyshare.com/v/Z3bbA4fv/file.html
That is my bios


----------



## aaronlaplante

Hi everyone. I have two MSI 7970 REFRENCE CARDS Boost OC edition 1050/1375. They come with selectable bios switches. Ive never flashed a bios or edited one. But im otherwise a seasoned computer person. Could you guys recommend the pros and cons of doinga bios flash with lower latency timings? These cards also have Hynix RAM. Do you know where i can find modded safe bios? how to install it, etc?


----------



## Bkpizza

Ok, so I have made the core voltage 1275mv, with core clock at 1100mhz, memory at 1250mhz. The power limit has been changed to 250watts, with +20% giving you up to 300w.
If you want more voltage, I can make one up to 1300mv but thats all. All you have to do is to see how far you can overclock the core and memory at those voltages.
Then we can make a final bios.

biosmodded.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## pansawik

Thats is your bios







i dont wanna make a monster of OC







i wanna god bios and performance 20% better is cool right ?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronlaplante*
> 
> Hi everyone. I have two MSI 7970 REFRENCE CARDS Boost OC edition 1050/1375. They come with selectable bios switches. Ive never flashed a bios or edited one. But im otherwise a seasoned computer person. Could you guys recommend the pros and cons of doinga bios flash with lower latency timings? These cards also have Hynix RAM. Do you know where i can find modded safe bios? how to install it, etc?


For gaming I really didn't notice much of a difference changing the timings, maybe 1-2% at most, but people have been mostly doing it for mining.
I have flashed my card probably 30 times and so long as you never flash the backup bios its pretty safe.
I use atiwinflash, some people don't like it but I've never had a problem, just google it and you will find a tutorial easily.

This bios is the one that I think is for your card, it has been optimized by Stilt so you can give it a try if you like.

MSI_TV277MS_142_AGR.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pansawik*
> 
> 
> Thats is your bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont wanna make a monster of OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna god bios and performance 20% better is cool right ?


If your happy with 1100mhz then you probably don't need that much voltage then, I guess you might as well see how far you can go, 1275mv should be perfectly safe so long as you watch the temperatures,


----------



## pansawik

i have 61 65 degresse when i play in full hd ultra settings







but maybe we can test little more ?


----------



## Bkpizza

Beautiful, just check vrm temps too if you can, but with temps like that you can keep clocking it up, I use Unigine Heaven for stability testing.


----------



## aaronlaplante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> If your happy with 1100mhz then you probably don't need that much voltage then, I guess you might as well see how far you can go, 1275mv should be perfectly safe so long as you watch the temperatures,


may i ask why the memory is underclocked? mine was 1375 stock and 1050 Boost stock, and the exact same (correct me if im wrong) hynix often comes 1500 mhz @ 1.5 V?


----------



## Bkpizza

The bios I posted has a clock of 1375 memory, maybe you accidentally downloaded the one I posted for pansawik? He had a 7950 so stock for him was 1250.


----------



## fx63007850

anyone know is there a xfx 7950 bios with 1.3volts, my stock clocks are 925/1250 max volts 1.25


----------



## Bkpizza

Hey mate, pretty sure the xfx cards use a voltage setup that has the bios selecting among hardware voltages, I think they are not programmable like a CHiL controller.


----------



## pansawik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Ok, so I have made the core voltage 1275mv, with core clock at 1100mhz, memory at 1250mhz. The power limit has been changed to 250watts, with +20% giving you up to 300w.
> If you want more voltage, I can make one up to 1300mv but thats all. All you have to do is to see how far you can overclock the core and memory at those voltages.
> Then we can make a final bios.
> 
> biosmodded.zip 41k .zip file


Bkpizza i have ASIC Quality in 79.8 % so maybe we can make stronger bios ?


----------



## hojnikb

So i got myself a used xfx 7950 black edition. Seems like a great card, but its not exactly silent in idle.

When i looked in msi afterburner, it seems that its sitting at 1550RPM








So, is there a way to turn down the fans in idle, as its really annoying. I tried messing around with vbe7, but it doesnt seem to have an effect if i drop it below 30%.

Any ideas how to turn down fan other than slapping a resistor to the fans ?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pansawik*
> 
> Bkpizza i have ASIC Quality in 79.8 % so maybe we can make stronger bios ?


Here you go, this one has 1300mv on the core. Make sure you watch temps, especially on the VRM.

biosmodded1300.zip 41k .zip file


How far could you overclock on the previous bios? I haven't changed the clock speeds because I don't know how far you can actually go, so once you find out let me know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> So i got myself a used xfx 7950 black edition. Seems like a great card, but its not exactly silent in idle.
> 
> When i looked in msi afterburner, it seems that its sitting at 1550RPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is there a way to turn down the fans in idle, as its really annoying. I tried messing around with vbe7, but it doesnt seem to have an effect if i drop it below 30%.
> 
> Any ideas how to turn down fan other than slapping a resistor to the fans ?


If you have messed around with VBE, then it seems that you dont really have any other option, the card must have a minimum voltage to the fans that keeps it at 30%..


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Here you go, this one has 1300mv on the core. Make sure you watch temps, especially on the VRM.
> 
> biosmodded1300.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> 
> How far could you overclock on the previous bios? I haven't changed the clock speeds because I don't know how far you can actually go, so once you find out let me know.
> If you have messed around with VBE, then it seems that you dont really have any other option, the card must have a minimum voltage to the fans that keeps it at 30%..


Yeah, it sounds like it's a hardware issue that is the fans can't start unless they're higher then 30%..

Maybe you could try lubricating them?


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Here you go, this one has 1300mv on the core. Make sure you watch temps, especially on the VRM.
> 
> biosmodded1300.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> 
> How far could you overclock on the previous bios? I haven't changed the clock speeds because I don't know how far you can actually go, so once you find out let me know.
> If you have messed around with VBE, then it seems that you dont really have any other option, the card must have a minimum voltage to the fans that keeps it at 30%..


I see. Looks like a bug or something.
Anyone else has this card (xfx 7950 black) than can post idle rpm ?
I'd really appriciate it.


----------



## fx63007850

i have a xfx 7950 dd which idle at 1600rpm with 40% fan speed then hits 2100 under load 48% fan speed

@BKpizza here a pic of my gpuz could i use any other bios to get a 1.3 volts

edit found his bios where i can put the vcore to anything i like would i be able to flash it to that

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/122157/xfx-hd7950-3072-120405-1.html


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i have a xfx 7950 dd which idle at 1600rpm with 40% fan speed then hits 2100 under load 48% fan speed
> 
> @BKpizza here a pic of my gpuz could i use any other bios to get a 1.3 volts
> 
> edit found his bios where i can put the vcore to anything i like would i be able to flash it to that
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/122157/xfx-hd7950-3072-120405-1.html


Interested in this BIOS myself.... my son has the exact same card, and I can't get much juice out of the core.


----------



## fx63007850

would this be fine to flash before i do it


----------



## pansawik

My oc







30%


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i have a xfx 7950 dd which idle at 1600rpm with 40% fan speed then hits 2100 under load 48% fan speed
> 
> @BKpizza here a pic of my gpuz could i use any other bios to get a 1.3 volts
> 
> edit found his bios where i can put the vcore to anything i like would i be able to flash it to that
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/122157/xfx-hd7950-3072-120405-1.html


Can you make it run at 30 or even 20% when idle (and dropped rpm) ?


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> Can you make it run at 30 or even 20% when idle (and dropped rpm) ?


20% rpm is around 800-825 30% is 1100-1120 i use gpu tweak for doing that


----------



## pansawik

what is the max temp allowed ?


----------



## fx63007850

most people like to keep it below 80c but if your hitting that change the thermal paste if thats at stock clocks


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i have a xfx 7950 dd which idle at 1600rpm with 40% fan speed then hits 2100 under load 48% fan speed
> 
> @BKpizza here a pic of my gpuz could i use any other bios to get a 1.3 volts
> 
> edit found his bios where i can put the vcore to anything i like would i be able to flash it to that
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/122157/xfx-hd7950-3072-120405-1.html


You can try flash it if you like, it probably won't work as it is programmed for a different VRM setup, so I think the voltage change will not work. It may boot up though...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> would this be fine to flash before i do it


The changes here are all good, I'll have a bit of a dig and see what other bios I can find for your card

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pansawik*
> 
> My oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30%


Looking really good, doesn't matter what voltage I give mine past 1200mv, it won't go over 1100mhz so you doing well.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pansawik*
> 
> My oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30%


That's really good!

Out of all the 7950's I owned none of them would do over 1200MHz, two stopping at around 1100.


----------



## Bkpizza

fx6300 you can try this bios if you like, I'm 99% sure it will still limit you to 1.25V, but I took the bios for your card and hex edited it to 1.30V but good luck. Im pretty sure you have to do a hardware mod to get around a hardware limit.

xfx7950mod.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## pansawik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> That's really good!
> 
> Out of all the 7950's I owned none of them would do over 1200MHz, two stopping at around 1100.


That isn`t real stable setup.. i make new!


And that is stable


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pansawik*
> 
> That isn`t real stable setup.. i make new!
> 
> 
> And that is stable


Nice!


----------



## Schnubab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> For gaming I really didn't notice much of a difference changing the timings, maybe 1-2% at most, but people have been mostly doing it for mining.
> I have flashed my card probably 30 times and so long as you never flash the backup bios its pretty safe.
> I use atiwinflash, some people don't like it but I've never had a problem, just google it and you will find a tutorial easily.
> 
> This bios is the one that I think is for your card, it has been optimized by Stilt so you can give it a try if you like.
> 
> MSI_TV277MS_142_AGR.zip 41k .zip file


Hey Bkpizza, just noticed the above bios you posted. When you say it has been optimized, do you know in what ways?


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> fx6300 you can try this bios if you like, I'm 99% sure it will still limit you to 1.25V, but I took the bios for your card and hex edited it to 1.30V but good luck. Im pretty sure you have to do a hardware mod to get around a hardware limit.
> 
> xfx7950mod.zip 41k .zip file


it worked at 1.3v but i had my stock cooler on which hit 90c, is there any chance you could do a 1.4v as putting my block on tomorrow when i rip my loop apart


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i have a xfx 7950 dd which idle at 1600rpm with 40% fan speed then hits 2100 under load 48% fan speed
> 
> @BKpizza here a pic of my gpuz could i use any other bios to get a 1.3 volts
> 
> edit found his bios where i can put the vcore to anything i like would i be able to flash it to that
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/122157/xfx-hd7950-3072-120405-1.html


interesting. Mine runs at ~1900rpm, if i set it to 40% and upward of 3800rpm if i set to 100%.
But anything below 30% has no effect on rpm.

I opened a ticket to xfx support, but as usual, they were useless









I'm really leaning towards resistor mod if i can't resolve this. 1600rpm at idle is just not bearable.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> interesting. Mine runs at ~1900rpm, if i set it to 40% and upward of 3800rpm if i set to 100%.
> But anything below 30% has no effect on rpm.
> 
> I opened a ticket to xfx support, but as usual, they were useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really leaning towards resistor mod if i can't resolve this. 1600rpm at idle is just not bearable.


you could flash the bios and change the fan setting to 20% idle


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> you could flash the bios and change the fan setting to 20% idle


i already flashed 20-15-10-0% and has no effect. It idles at 1550-1600rpm no matter what. I even tried flashing an older bios for that card, but no dice either. Fan controller must be buggy or something. Its really odd.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> i already flashed 20-15-10-0% and has no effect. It idles at 1550-1600rpm no matter what. I even tried flashing an older bios for that card, but no dice either. Fan controller must be buggy or something. Its really odd.


can you upload your bios and try with only 1 fan on if you can to see if 1 is faulty


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> can you upload your bios and try with only 1 fan on if you can to see if 1 is faulty


Will upload as soon as i get to that PC









Also one thing i noticed when i dissassabmled the card earlier. One fan seems to be PWM (4 pin) while other is only 3 pin. Both fans are otherwise the same (looking at the sticker anyway). Maybe this is problem. Will try to disconnect the 3 pin one and see what happens...


----------



## hojnikb

here is the bios, that came with the card.

original.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## hojnikb

Now i've disconected the second fan, that was only 3 pins and the result is still the same; ~1550-1600rpm.

So it seems that xfx either hardcoded 30% limit due to fan not capable of spinning slower or at lower voltage or some voodoo magic is happening inside the card. In either case, looks like i'm gonna get rid of those fans and slap some silent 120mm ones instead.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> Now i've disconected the second fan, that was only 3 pins and the result is still the same; ~1550-1600rpm.
> 
> So it seems that xfx either hardcoded 30% limit due to fan not capable of spinning slower or at lower voltage or some voodoo magic is happening inside the card. In either case, looks like i'm gonna get rid of those fans and slap some silent 120mm ones instead.


i have changed your bios fans to 10% @ less than 40c, i put power like to 30 and upped the tpd to 200w

the fans shouldnt be locked and have you try with gpu tweak

original.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i have changed your bios fans to 10% @ less than 40c, i put power like to 30 and upped the tpd to 200w
> 
> the fans shouldnt be locked and have you try with gpu tweak
> 
> original.zip 41k .zip file


I gave you bios a go, no dice. Also messed around with gpu tweak and i simply cannot make it go below that ~1600rpm, no matter what i do.

It seems to me, that this might be a hardware bug or a somekind of design choice by XFX. It is indeed strange though. But fans themselfs seem just fine, as if i forcefully brake them to ~1000rpm, they are pretty much silent.

Now i would slap a resistor (but im not really sure if this would work, since its pwm controlled) but them i'm worried i would drop the maximum rpm too much and card would overheat in load..


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> I gave you bios a go, no dice. Also messed around with gpu tweak and i simply cannot make it go below that ~1600rpm, no matter what i do.
> 
> It seems to me, that this might be a hardware bug or a somekind of design choice by XFX. It is indeed strange though. But fans themselfs seem just fine, as if i forcefully brake them to ~1000rpm, they are pretty much silent.
> 
> Now i would slap a resistor (but im not really sure if this would work, since its pwm controlled) but them i'm worried i would drop the maximum rpm too much and card would overheat in load..


give that a try i put the fans to 0% so it still spins after booted up your fan voltaged is lock or messed up and is your card voltage locked on the core

original.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnubab*
> 
> Hey Bkpizza, just noticed the above bios you posted. When you say it has been optimized, do you know in what ways?


It's only had the memory timings fixed, I'm not sure what to, probably manufacturer specs, but it's really only useful for mining, maybe folding, basically only number crunching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> it worked at 1.3v but i had my stock cooler on which hit 90c, is there any chance you could do a 1.4v as putting my block on tomorrow when i rip my loop apart


Yeah no worries, I'll do it tomorow morning, I honestly can't believe that its working, but hey


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> give that a try i put the fans to 0% so it still spins after booted up your fan voltaged is lock or messed up and is your card voltage locked on the core
> 
> original.zip 41k .zip file


i already gave 0% mod a go, nothing happend.

It appears that fan controll IC is a bit messed up or something..


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Yeah no worries, I'll do it tomorow morning, I honestly can't believe that its working, but hey


ok thanks and i only be using the 1.4v for benching
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> i already gave 0% mod a go, nothing happend.
> 
> It appears that fan controll IC is a bit messed up or something..


looks like your going to have to mod it or put two 120mm fans there instead


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> ok thanks and i only be using the 1.4v for benching
> looks like your going to have to mod it or put two 120mm fans there instead


Yeah, looks like it. Any reconmendation about the fans ?
Should i be looking the ones for static pressure or airflow ?
what about rpm range ?

I dont want to put 120mm fans, realizing they cant provide enough cooling performance (alough thats hard to believe, cous right now there are 90mm in there)..


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> Yeah, looks like it. Any reconmendation about the fans ?
> Should i be looking the ones for static pressure or airflow ?
> what about rpm range ?
> 
> I dont want to put 120mm fans, realizing they cant provide enough cooling performance (alough thats hard to believe, cous right now there are 90mm in there)..


airflow i think and these are the fans i have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214001

which i can test in the next 2 hours or so and i will tell what temps i get without the cooler on and upload a pic of how i done it


----------



## fx63007850

i just done it with two 120mm fans and got 58c


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i just done it with two 120mm fans and got 58c


Is that in furmark or other software ?
What kind of votlage and Mhz is your card running ?

Because 60c looks mighty better than 75c i'm getting now with stock cooler and stock freq...









Also, it would be great if you posted your mod. I'm geniuely interestad


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> Is that in furmark or other software ?
> What kind of votlage and Mhz is your card running ?
> 
> Because 60c looks mighty better than 75c i'm getting now with stock cooler and stock freq...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it would be great if you posted your mod. I'm geniuely interestad


it was heaven at stock 925/1250 1.169v

i will do it again at 1150 1.3v which hit 90c on the stock cooler

i will take a picture of how i done the fans aftet that bench clocks give me about half hour


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> it was heaven at stock 925/1250 1.169v
> 
> i will do it again at 1150 1.3v which hit 90c on the stock cooler
> 
> i will take a picture of how i done the fans aftet that bench clocks give me about half hour


Damn, thats pretty slick. I'm guessing i could easily reach below 60C with [email protected] using similar setup...








Cous i really dont need any more power (cous PSU isn't all that good) but silence is more important


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> Damn, thats pretty slick. I'm guessing i could easily reach below 60C with [email protected] using similar setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cous i really dont need any more power (cous PSU isn't all that good) but silence is more important


here at 1150 1.3 pic of both temps from heaven doing a benchmark

will get a picture of fans in a min


----------



## fx63007850




----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*


Looks really nice.

Are those fans 3 or 4 pin ?

Also what kind of rpm do they hit, when you maxxing out ur card ?


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> Looks really nice.
> 
> Are those fans 3 or 4 pin ?
> 
> Also what kind of rpm do they hit, when you maxxing out ur card ?


3pin they are 1500rpm, i put them on a 6 way fan splitter so i cannot change the rpm as i was too lazy to put them on the fan controller

i know you can buy adapter so it works off the gpu,

i will look later as im putting my waterblock back on the card


----------



## Bkpizza

Hey fx, heres the bios for you, power limit is at 300w +/- 50%, voltage at 1.4V. Dont know how it will go, has potential to chew power









xfx7950mod1400.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> 3pin they are 1500rpm, i put them on a 6 way fan splitter so i cannot change the rpm as i was too lazy to put them on the fan controller
> 
> i know you can buy adapter so it works off the gpu,
> 
> i will look later as im putting my waterblock back on the card


Cool. I'm defenetly doing this, just have to get the fans first


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey fx, heres the bios for you, power limit is at 300w +/- 50%, voltage at 1.4V. Dont know how it will go, has potential to chew power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xfx7950mod1400.zip 41k .zip file


thank you and will get it a try tomorrow now as its 2 am here and need sleep


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> Cool. I'm defenetly doing this, just have to get the fans first


you could go with corsair sp 120mm or the corsair 140mm ones which are more silent

if not go for ones with high air flow


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey fx, heres the bios for you, power limit is at 300w +/- 50%, voltage at 1.4V. Dont know how it will go, has potential to chew power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xfx7950mod1400.zip 41k .zip file


thank you again and it works at 1.4v now to see how far i can push the core so far im on 1245


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> thank you again and it works at 1.4v now to see how far i can push the core so far im on 1245


No worries, glad its working for you, maybe there is a way for locked XFX people to go higher then.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> No worries, glad its working for you, maybe there is a way for locked XFX people to go higher then.


yeah and my card now does 1180 with 1.3 but will not do 1200 even with 1.33

what other programs can i use to stress the gpu apart from heaven or 3dmark


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> yeah and my card now does 1180 with 1.3 but will not do 1200 even with 1.33
> 
> what other programs can i use to stress the gpu apart from heaven or 3dmark


You could try furmark or kombustor. It maxxes the shiiiet of the card, especially with xtreme burn in option (caution; this can fry vrms if not used properly).


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> You could try furmark or kombustor. It maxxes the shiiiet of the card, especially with xtreme burn in option (caution; this can fry vrms if not used properly).


i try furmark in a bit once i set up win 8


----------



## crazyxelite

hi everyone can i flash a r9 280 or 280x on my msi 7950?


----------



## Bkpizza

Yes, it may not work properly, but for example I have had my Asus 7950 Top flashed to both Asus 280 and 280x and they worked perfectly. If you have dual bios on the card it is relatively safe.


----------



## aaronlaplante

Im new EFI and accidently installed everything (win 8.1) in legacy, I lack the knowledge on how to do it and since it was under warranty I used MSI live update and am safe thank god on msi 7970 boost card to efi bios? . I believe it updated the bios to efi but am still only booting in legacy win 8.1 till i fix that.

My question arises since the bios written bellow is shared with some 7870 card. Would you guys recommend upgrading the bios and how I could go about getting a slight performance bump (On AIO red mod with good vrm temp) based bios upgrade and how to install? Also what of the 1-2 switch on the card?

thanks in advnace, specs below

Display device : MSI R7970 series on Tahiti GPU
Display driver : 9.14.10.01080, Catalyst 14.12
BIOS : 015.035.000.001
GUID : VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_27741462&REV_00&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
Registry key : \Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{7DC8D9E5-4881-47AD-A9FB-F0CDEB6955C1}\0000
VDDC controller : CHL8228 on I2C bus 6, device 30h
MVDDC controller : CHL8228 on I2C bus 6, device 30h

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/02/09/cb9.png


----------



## PieEyedPIper

It's been a while.

My latest tinkering has brought me no results. Has anyone successfully changed their 2d clock voltage? I'm currently at 800mv and would like to try 850mv to see if I can get rid of some of this firefox flickering I'm experiencing.

I altered the values highlighted in the OP but nothing seems to have changed. I hope that this isn't somehow locked out like trying to change vmem is.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> It's been a while.
> 
> My latest tinkering has brought me no results. Has anyone successfully changed their 2d clock voltage? I'm currently at 800mv and would like to try 850mv to see if I can get rid of some of this firefox flickering I'm experiencing.
> 
> I altered the values highlighted in the OP but nothing seems to have changed. I hope that this isn't somehow locked out like trying to change vmem is.


I was able to change it a few versions back in aftertburner, but not in the last two... would actually like to be able to do it again, because it DOES HELP the flickering. Also disable your ULPS, that will help.

I found that anything less than .85 on booting windows would result in a black screen after AB loaded cause I had my 2d clock at 500mhz instead of 3. I set it to 1v for 2d @ 500, and 1.3v for 3rd at 1250, and use the profile options to switch between the two automatically. Then I upraded AB and the profile options went away, and I always had to manually switch.

I actually have to get this sorted out on my son's 7950 also, so I will update later if you don't post up first.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Sounds like a plan, I'll definitely post up if I get it working.
Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> see if I can get rid of some of this firefox flickering I'm experiencing.


Have you tried disabling the hw accel since that's the root cause of it?


----------



## PieEyedPIper

ULPS and hw accel are all disabled. No change in behavior. Also, the card never used to do this and the stock bios uses 850mv, whereas this modded one of mine uses 800mv.
I made the trade off for 1.551v mem and just realized that this may be the cause as I never used to have these problems.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> hw accel are all disabled.


Apparently not?


----------



## PieEyedPIper

I get that you're trying to be cute here, but I do know what I'm doing. I assure you, hw accel is disabled.
The fun part is that it doesn't make a lick of difference - especially since the problem is not just isolated to ff and does not coincide with clock changes.

Hw accel is not related to my symptoms at this time.

It truly is curious how you would insinuate that I'm incapable of deselecting hw accel while entirely ignoring the notion that my card shipped with +50mv while at 2d clocks.

If it helps, it's not really so much flickering as it is full on corruption that sometimes extends into the dekstop space.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieEyedPIper*
> 
> I get that you're trying to be cute here, but I do know what I'm doing. I assure you, hw accel is disabled.
> The fun part is that it doesn't make a lick of difference - especially since the problem is not just isolated to ff and does not coincide with clock changes.
> 
> Hw accel is not related to my symptoms at this time.
> 
> It truly is curious how you would insinuate that I'm incapable of deselecting hw accel while entirely ignoring the notion that my card shipped with +50mv while at 2d clocks.
> 
> If it helps, it's not really so much flickering as it is full on corruption that sometimes extends into the dekstop space.


No one is making any comments or insinuations about you. You are doing a fine job of that all on your own. And if it's still flickering it's still flickering. There are many ways to skin a cat though but you already know what you're doing so I'll leave you to it.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Thank you for your claims and contributions.
If you have any experience or information with regards to changing idle voltage via bios feel free to post regarding such.


----------



## Lard

@PieEyedPIper
Maybe you changed the wrong value?

*HD7970 Reference:*


*Sapphire HD7950 OC BIOS:*

GPU clock
RAM clock
GPU voltage

To change 2D GPU voltage from 0,8V to 0,85V = HEX 20 03 to 52 03, like in the Image.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

Hey Lard,

It's certainly possible.


Here is a quick snap of my actual rom file as it sits, pre-modification. What is strange is how the second line which describes 300MHz core/150MHz mem/...and 950mv? It certainly doesn't run at 950mv. Do you think I've made an error in locating the desired entries?

It seems likely since something here isn't adding up. I get 800mv with it as seen above _*and*_ while experimenting with changing the neighboring "20 03" entries to "52 03".

Thanks for the reply.

EDIT: after admiring my paint skillz for a moment something else has popped out at me. There is a different entry @ A860 that describes 300MHz core/150MHz/800mv. I think I ignored this because it did not appear to share the same known structure as exampled in other cases. I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Lard

You can change your 2D clock in VBE7, and look if the voltage is in the same row.
I'm not sure, if this is your orginal BIOS, if not, it may cause the problem.


----------



## PieEyedPIper

I've just had some interesting results. Managed to get 2D clocks to operate @ 950mv by changing the A860 entry to 300MHz core/150MHz/850mv....
So something is definitely odd right now. I may have to do your suggestion of making a change in VBE7 and looking for relevant changes.

I'm off for the night now but thank you for your help. I'll post back with what I find tomorrow, if I can.


----------



## speedy22

Hi Guys,

I downloaded a R9 280 bios from this website http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/158292/msi-r9280-3072-140223.html
for my MSI 7950 TwinFrozr III BE and the bios works fine but who can help me to get a modding bios ?
I would like to modify this bios in 1020-1500mhz without changing the voltage because it is stable, who can help me please ?

Thanks and sorry for my poor english...........


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I downloaded a R9 280 bios from this website http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/158292/msi-r9280-3072-140223.html
> for my MSI 7950 TwinFrozr III BE and the bios works fine but who can help me to get a modding bios ?
> I would like to modify this bios in 1020-1500mhz without changing the voltage because it is stable, who can help me please ?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for my poor english...........


i have put to 1020/1500 with 30% power limit

1020.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## speedy22

thank you so much, i test


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> thank you so much, i test


is your card voltage locked and let me know if it worked


----------



## speedy22

Hi,

The voltage is locked at 1113 but i can increase to max 1300mv and i forgot one detail..... do you think it's possible to get another bios with the power limit allready increased at his maximum capacity ? (+30)
If not all is perfect, really perfect


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The voltage is locked at 1113 but i can increase to max 1300mv and i forgot one detail..... do you think it's possible to get another bios with the power limit allready increased at his maximum capacity ? (+30)
> If not all is perfect, really perfect


do you have 2 bios on your card
if so i could up the voltage to 1.169 or more so you could have a higher overclock and there no way of setting the power limit to +30, unless you save it as a overclock in msi afterburner or gpu tweak

i done it again but put the voltage to 1200 stock which should let you overclock higher and i left the clocks at 1020/1500

but only use this bios if you have a switch on your card

msi.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## speedy22

yes my card is dual bios, thanks i try


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> yes my card is dual bios, thanks i try


ok let me know if it works for you


----------



## speedy22

all is perfect but when i try with my other monitor (Qnix QX2710 overclocked at 120hz), i got some freez and the catalyst driver loses control...
that's really strange because with my original bios i'm really stable in Afterburner for 1020-1500 with only 1113mv (same as the original bios from the R9 280)
it seem my monitor don't want to go over 1200mhz for the memory


----------



## pansawik

What bios do you swap and what card you have ?


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> all is perfect but when i try with my other monitor (Qnix QX2710 overclocked at 120hz), i got some freez and the catalyst driver loses control...
> that's really strange because with my original bios i'm really stable in Afterburner for 1020-1500 with only 1113mv (same as the original bios from the R9 280)
> it seem my monitor don't want to go over 1200mhz for the memory


ok and do you mean you put the clocks to 1200/1500 in afterburner if so it means the overclock is not stable try 1150/1500 and stress test the card also put power limit to +30

if this does not work go back to the other bios which i put it to 1020/1500 with 1113v


----------



## speedy22

my card is a MSI 7950 Twin Frozr III BE and ok for the stress, the bios at 1200/1500 need more juice so for this one the problem is resolved but for the 1020-1500 with the bios of the MSI TFR Gaming R9 280 the bios are not working as good as i was expected, my monitor freez frome every where. But if i return to my original 7950 bios, and set up in manual with afterburner at 1020-1500, it is fully stable

that's really strange or perhaps the r9 280 bios isn't compatible with my card...........

what do you think ?


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> my card is a MSI 7950 Twin Frozr III BE and ok for the stress, the bios at 1200/1500 need more juice so for this one the problem is resolved but for the 1020-1500 with the bios of the MSI TFR Gaming R9 280 the bios are not working as good as i was expected, my monitor freez frome every where. But if i return to my original 7950 bios, and set up in manual with afterburner at 1020-1500, it is fully stable
> 
> that's really strange or perhaps the r9 280 bios isn't compatible with my card...........
> 
> what do you think ?


i would go back to the original bios but i can edit to be 1020/1500 +30 limit if you like but you will need to upload the bios or put a link to your one


----------



## speedy22

ok if you can edit for me the bios and setup at 1020/1500 with +30 it would be great.

My card can go over but i'm short with my wc (1x120mm+1x160mm) and a x6 L5640 that's why i can only keep this oc with less hot

thank you for your help


----------



## pansawik

my stable setup in 1.2000v


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> ok if you can edit for me the bios and setup at 1020/1500 with +30 it would be great.
> 
> My card can go over but i'm short with my wc (1x120mm+1x160mm) and a x6 L5640 that's why i can only keep this oc with less hot
> 
> thank you for your help


i need your 7950 bios to do that get the link from techpowerup like last time


----------



## speedy22

oh sry i forgot the link^^
here is my original bios : https://mega.co.nz/#!pwA3wTYa!UA0tDDGgWOc6hg57xPfFnOcIYsDbbxEzgoGr6mVz_tE


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> oh sry i forgot the link^^
> here is my original bios : https://mega.co.nz/#!pwA3wTYa!UA0tDDGgWOc6hg57xPfFnOcIYsDbbxEzgoGr6mVz_tE


cheers give me about 15mins and i do it for you


----------



## fx63007850

done 1020/1500 +30 also for overclocking i put it 1200 as the max was 1100

msi7950.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## speedy22

thx lot i test


----------



## speedy22

almost perfect but i have to set manually the voltage from 1300mv to 1113mv
is it possible for you to switch to 1113mv and then i push more if i need more juice in oc ?
no freez from my monitor so i think my card don't like the MSI R9 280 Bios


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> almost perfect but i have to set manually the voltage from 1300mv to 1113mv
> is it possible for you to switch to 1113mv and then i push more if i need more juice in oc ?
> no freez from my monitor so i think my card don't like the MSI R9 280 Bios


sorry my bad i changed the wrong thing but here the right one

msi7950.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## speedy22

ok thanks but i will first uninstall all my driver and msi afterburner to, because i think i have a big bug so will try with
(Downloading Display Driver Uninstaller )


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> ok thanks but i will first uninstall all my driver and msi afterburner to, because i think i have a big bug so will try with
> (Downloading Display Driver Uninstaller )


ok and when you flash a gpu bios your ment to do that every time,

anyway let me know how that gets on


----------



## speedy22

Hi,

After one day of test, all is perfect, the orignal modded bios is fully stable and i found also an XFX R280 bios compatible for my MSI 7950 who gave me a
lightweight better score in 3DMARK but i prefer to keep the original

Thank your for your help


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy22*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> After one day of test, all is perfect, the orignal modded bios is fully stable and i found also an XFX R280 bios compatible for my MSI 7950 who gave me a
> lightweight better score in 3DMARK but i prefer to keep the original
> 
> Thank your for your help


how much of score increase did you get with 280 bios and your welcome


----------



## speedy22

7900 in graphic score with the original bios modded and 7985 graphic score with the xfx r9 280 bios at the same frequency (1020-1500)
and i tried three times to be sure^^


----------



## tmbt

Hello,
I have an asus HD7950-DC2T-3GD5.
I would like to know if you could create an overclocked bios for my card.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmbt*
> 
> Hello,
> I have an asus HD7950-DC2T-3GD5.
> I would like to know if you could create an overclocked bios for my card.


whats the clocks you can do when overclocking and whats volts

you will need to put your bios on here so it can be modded


----------



## Sangi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> whats the clocks you can do when overclocking and whats volts
> 
> you will need to put your bios on here so it can be modded


You are so kind to everyone, dude. Could you please mod mine to 1050 GPU clock, 1250 Mem. clock and +20 TDP limit? Keep the stock voltage, mine is non reference.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2slrrfzlvyojujt/Tahiti-Master.rom?dl=0

+REP


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangi*
> 
> You are so kind to everyone, dude. Could you please mod mine to 1050 GPU clock, 1250 Mem. clock and +20 TDP limit? Keep the stock voltage, mine is non reference.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2slrrfzlvyojujt/Tahiti-Master.rom?dl=0
> 
> +REP


i put it to 1050/1250 with +30 power limit

1050.zip 42k .zip file


----------



## vulcan4d

Just for those who may be interested:

I flashed a PowerColor HD7950 AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV5E to a MSI R9 280. I already had a modded bios so there was no performance difference, I just tweaked the voltages in the R9 280 to keep temperatures down at a decent overclock. Works like a charm and if they kill support for the HD79xx series I'm good







. Runs at 1.081V at 1025/1400mhz

If your HD7950 device ID is 679A this may work for you too.

MSI.R9-280.modded.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## speedy22

That's strange my MSI 7950 TF3 BE with a device ID 1002.679A wasn't stable with this bios, the only one compatible for me was from the R9 280 XFX normal edition but the clock is lower "933" than my original "960"

The best bios for this ID but impossible to find is an XFX R9 280 Black Double Dissipation OC Edition and it is at 1000-1300 but no chance to get it.

I asked the bios from XFX and they never replied me


----------



## robnitro

I also was able to crossflash my Gigabyte 7950 rev 1 to a R280.
The MSI bios didn't work, but I used the XFX bios and modded it to my liking:

1.168 v max, 1110 mhz, 1620 ram (I have hynix afr @ The latency changes past 1625.)
non boost state 1108 mhz, 1620 ram, 1.168v.
1110 was determined at 1.168v using OCCT stress test, which gave me 1120 max stable.

Higher TDP (258w) so don't need to mod powertune %
760/760 for the low power 3d/uvd state, I benched how far I could go with 0.95 v (780mhz) and went back a step

Fan profile less agressive, ramps up past 76 C, which doesn't happen much in games.

I also re enabled UEFI GOP in the bios after modding, using "HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA.exe"

M2XFXRRU.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## fx63007850

has anyone done 1.5volts on there card with a waterblock


----------



## superchango

Hi, i've been reading this thread for a while and i can't figure out what voltages to use to mod my bios (7950 vapor x) . I have an ASIC of 68.2% and the voltage that i see in vbe for the boost mode (950MHz) is VDDC 1.250. considering that this is for the lowest asic in the table, which is 70.9%, does this mean that i'm already in 1.3V? I don't know a whole lot about how the voltages work but from what i've read, i'm on the voltage limit already, right?

I was thinking about modding the bios to get a constant 1100/1400 clock on the card, or somewhere around it, but i don't know if this is possible or not.

Also is there any gpu overclocking 101 that i should look at? i've read stuff like vdroop, tdp limits and so and i don't have a clear picture of what's going on lol.

Anyone who can point me in the right direction? thanks in advance.

Also, what's the story with crossflashing? do you get any advantages with that?

EDIT:
I fired up trixx modded from the first post, and when i go to the overclocking tab, it tells me that i'm on 950 MHz and VDDC is 1125. is the value in VBE wrong?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchango*
> 
> Hi, i've been reading this thread for a while and i can't figure out what voltages to use to mod my bios (7950 vapor x) . I have an ASIC of 68.2% and the voltage that i see in vbe for the boost mode (950MHz) is VDDC 1.250. considering that this is for the lowest asic in the table, which is 70.9%, does this mean that i'm already in 1.3V? I don't know a whole lot about how the voltages work but from what i've read, i'm on the voltage limit already, right?
> 
> I was thinking about modding the bios to get a constant 1100/1400 clock on the card, or somewhere around it, but i don't know if this is possible or not.
> 
> Also is there any gpu overclocking 101 that i should look at? i've read stuff like vdroop, tdp limits and so and i don't have a clear picture of what's going on lol.
> 
> Anyone who can point me in the right direction? thanks in advance.
> 
> Also, what's the story with crossflashing? do you get any advantages with that?
> 
> EDIT:
> I fired up trixx modded from the first post, and when i go to the overclocking tab, it tells me that i'm on 950 MHz and VDDC is 1125. is the value in VBE wrong?


Before you flash your card, make sure that the voltage/clock/memory is 100% stable in everything you do, only bother with the Power limit if you are in fact downclocking from hitting the TDP. I would suggest you use MSI afterburner for this, as it is the most reliable in my experience. Modded Trixx is a very old program at this point, and you could be seeing some incompatibility. Crossflashing to a different brand/model can work and likely will not show any advantages at equal clocks, and ends up being more of a headache if you have to go through several to find one that will work. Best to just mod your own BIOS and flash it to suit your own needs perfectly. 1100/1400 sounds good and conservative, I would be surprised if you cant hit those clocks for 24/7 and be good to flash.


----------



## robnitro

To find your true vddc at load, use gpu-z or hwinfo64.


----------



## gigiones

Hey guys,

I seem to have a problem with my HD 7950 and I'm seriously thinking of making some voltage changes but I must admit I don't know much about gpu bios modding.

The problem is this: recently, I bought a new video card - the one and only HD 7950 - plus an SSD to build fairly good pc - I already had the motherboard + RAM + cpu kit and the power source. I've installed everything, I've even done some bechmarks to see if everything runs smoothly and all was fine, no crashes, good frame rates.

Of course, after that, I took the next step and installed some games







Game of Thrones from Telltale - worked fine - NBA 2k15 - worked fine as well. But when I got to Alien Isolation, my pc started resetting. Whenever I tried to start the game, the same outcome occured - reset that is. With Dragon Age Inquisition, my pc had the same behaviour.

I googled to see if anyone else experienced such a thing - pc crashes when starting SOME games not all of them - and during my search, I've read some interesting posts about a possible solution: changing voltage. Now I'm not familiar with this sort of modding, that's why I'm here and that's why I've decided to write this post.

I'm pretty sure this is a gpu problem - either a hardware or a software issue. The PSU has nothing to do with it btw, I bought it one year ago and it works fine, it's a 620W Seasonic M12 II Bronze EVO Edition. My (wild) guess from what I've read so far is that it's actually a software/bios/voltage related problem or at least that's what I hope for







.

The GPU has dual BIOS and I'm seriously thinking of trying some kind of modded BIOS. And this is the part where I ask for your help







because I don't want to screw things up and do some permanent damage to my video card. I will continue to research the subject in the mean time - this topic is pretty extensive to say the least - but can you think of a solution/ maybe a modded BIOS? Have you encountered a similar problem before?

Thank you.

P.S. The pics


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigiones*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I seem to have a problem with my HD 7950 and I'm seriously thinking of making some voltage changes but I must admit I don't know much about gpu bios modding.
> 
> The problem is this: recently, I bought a new video card - the one and only HD 7950 - plus an SSD to build fairly good pc - I already had the motherboard + RAM + cpu kit and the power source. I've installed everything, I've even done some bechmarks to see if everything runs smoothly and all was fine, no crashes, good frame rates.
> 
> Of course, after that, I took the next step and installed some games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones from Telltale - worked fine - NBA 2k15 - worked fine as well. But when I got to Alien Isolation, my pc started resetting. Whenever I tried to start the game, the same outcome occured - reset that is. With Dragon Age Inquisition, my pc had the same behaviour.
> 
> I googled to see if anyone else experienced such a thing - pc crashes when starting SOME games not all of them - and during my search, I've read some interesting posts about a possible solution: changing voltage. Now I'm not familiar with this sort of modding, that's why I'm here and that's why I've decided to write this post.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is a gpu problem - either a hardware or a software issue. The PSU has nothing to do with it btw, I bought it one year ago and it works fine, it's a 620W Seasonic M12 II Bronze EVO Edition. My (wild) guess from what I've read so far is that it's actually a software/bios/voltage related problem or at least that's what I hope for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The GPU has dual BIOS and I'm seriously thinking of trying some kind of modded BIOS. And this is the part where I ask for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I don't want to screw things up and do some permanent damage to my video card. I will continue to research the subject in the mean time - this topic is pretty extensive to say the least - but can you think of a solution/ maybe a modded BIOS? Have you encountered a similar problem before?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. The pics


Before you modify your BIOS to reflect a voltage increase. Try using an overclock utility of your liking to bump the voltage to check if flashing a new BIOS will do the trick. AMD was pretty conservative about clocks to voltage with Tahiti, and I dont believe I have seen a card that would not hold clock or overclock at least a little on stock volts...all of the Tahiti I have had my hands on would overclock with less volts than stock settings.

If you are overclocked on your CPU, I would also default the BIOS to eliminate possible instabilities from that side. I know my old 3570k would pass IBT and P95, and then fail BF4.

Flashing your BIOS is not super tricky, so I am not trying to discourage you from doing it, if it will solve the problem...but I would encourage you to take the proper steps to ensure that a bump to GPU Voltage will in fact fix it.


----------



## gigiones

Ty for the reply









I've actually used MSI Afterburner and tried some slight changes but to no avail. I also tried an 'official' overclocked bios - mainly for testing purposes/learning how to flash - and no apparent effects. Alien Isolation still crashes my PC







Will try some other tests this evening, more games, maybe I can find some sort of pattern. I will take a closer look at the other components who knows maybe I'm looking from a wrong angle.


----------



## daragman

Hi,

Sudden unwanted pc reboots can be a pita...

As suggested before, make sure everything is stock and also instead of xmp ram profiles try auto bios settings on 1333mhz for example...

MSI AB sometimes actually causes crashes for me.... So you could try TRIXX.

And maybe instead of bumping voltage you could lower clocks by say 50 mhz and see if it's stable. If it is stable then and you're sure no other software (like with OSD stuff) is the cause then an RMA might be needed for the GPU.

I've had great results with VBE7, editting my 7950s bioses....

Do you have a boost edition 7950? Because some OC software isnt capable of changing those clocks and the voltages accompanied by them... So keep that in mind when testing and monitoring...

good luck!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigiones*
> 
> Ty for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually used MSI Afterburner and tried some slight changes but to no avail. I also tried an 'official' overclocked bios - mainly for testing purposes/learning how to flash - and no apparent effects. Alien Isolation still crashes my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try some other tests this evening, more games, maybe I can find some sort of pattern. I will take a closer look at the other components who knows maybe I'm looking from a wrong angle.


2 things you can also do to ensure it is not software related:

1. open a command prompt and type sfc /scannow to check windows integrity.
2. Download the latest WHQL drivers, and use DisplayDrivewrUninstaller to wipe your old drivers, then install the WHQL.


----------



## fx63007850

can someone remove the boost
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigiones*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I seem to have a problem with my HD 7950 and I'm seriously thinking of making some voltage changes but I must admit I don't know much about gpu bios modding.
> 
> The problem is this: recently, I bought a new video card - the one and only HD 7950 - plus an SSD to build fairly good pc - I already had the motherboard + RAM + cpu kit and the power source. I've installed everything, I've even done some bechmarks to see if everything runs smoothly and all was fine, no crashes, good frame rates.
> 
> Of course, after that, I took the next step and installed some games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones from Telltale - worked fine - NBA 2k15 - worked fine as well. But when I got to Alien Isolation, my pc started resetting. Whenever I tried to start the game, the same outcome occured - reset that is. With Dragon Age Inquisition, my pc had the same behaviour.
> 
> I googled to see if anyone else experienced such a thing - pc crashes when starting SOME games not all of them - and during my search, I've read some interesting posts about a possible solution: changing voltage. Now I'm not familiar with this sort of modding, that's why I'm here and that's why I've decided to write this post.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is a gpu problem - either a hardware or a software issue. The PSU has nothing to do with it btw, I bought it one year ago and it works fine, it's a 620W Seasonic M12 II Bronze EVO Edition. My (wild) guess from what I've read so far is that it's actually a software/bios/voltage related problem or at least that's what I hope for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The GPU has dual BIOS and I'm seriously thinking of trying some kind of modded BIOS. And this is the part where I ask for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I don't want to screw things up and do some permanent damage to my video card. I will continue to research the subject in the mean time - this topic is pretty extensive to say the least - but can you think of a solution/ maybe a modded BIOS? Have you encountered a similar problem before?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. The pics


upload your bios on here as its not on techpowerup


----------



## gigiones

Here is the bios thanks

hd7950l.zip 105k .zip file


I've tried some more tests btw, removed the CMOS, clean up the RAM, battery but nothing really changed. Regarding Alien Isolation, I deleted the intro movie files and oddly enough, it actually enters the game. When I try to play the actual campaign my pc crashes. When I try to enter survival mode for example the game runs smoothly - more than decent framerates - without any crashes.







so the cut scenes seem to be the problem.

I tried other games also older ones like Dead Space or Mass Effect and no problems at all. Will also try Skyrim, downloading it from Steam and installing it right now.

I've also lowered the clock, everything is stock btw no xmp profiles but no real results. I formatted my drive and clean installed Win + drivers but the problem is still there.

Apart from the classic Kernel-power event id 41 (63) in the windows logs, I also got a couple of AMD Northbridge errors which got me thinking that mybe the graphic card isn't the problem but i'm already off-topic, sorry for that.

Cheers everyone and thank you for helping me


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigiones*
> 
> I also got a couple of AMD Northbridge errors


PCIE traffic is handled by the NorthBridge. You should open up a thread in the appropriate section and see if you can get some of the troubleshooting wizards around here to help you out. I wouldnt go flashing BIOS or doing much of anything else until you get it straightened out.


----------



## arranmc182

Can any one give me any help with a Asus 7950 Directcu II I'm getting one off a friend cheap if you can help out a GPU flashing nook come on over to my thread HERE any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Bkpizza

If you can save your bios with GPU-Z and upload it for us I'll have a look at it and see what I can do.
I have the same card, except it's the TOP version, doesn't mean it overclocks well though


----------



## fx63007850

hdmod.zip 105k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigiones*
> 
> Here is the bios thanks
> 
> hd7950l.zip 105k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've tried some more tests btw, removed the CMOS, clean up the RAM, battery but nothing really changed. Regarding Alien Isolation, I deleted the intro movie files and oddly enough, it actually enters the game. When I try to play the actual campaign my pc crashes. When I try to enter survival mode for example the game runs smoothly - more than decent framerates - without any crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the cut scenes seem to be the problem.
> 
> I tried other games also older ones like Dead Space or Mass Effect and no problems at all. Will also try Skyrim, downloading it from Steam and installing it right now.
> 
> I've also lowered the clock, everything is stock btw no xmp profiles but no real results. I formatted my drive and clean installed Win + drivers but the problem is still there.
> 
> Apart from the classic Kernel-power event id 41 (63) in the windows logs, I also got a couple of AMD Northbridge errors which got me thinking that mybe the graphic card isn't the problem but i'm already off-topic, sorry for that.
> 
> Cheers everyone and thank you for helping me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigiones*
> 
> Here is the bios thanks
> 
> hd7950l.zip 105k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've tried some more tests btw, removed the CMOS, clean up the RAM, battery but nothing really changed. Regarding Alien Isolation, I deleted the intro movie files and oddly enough, it actually enters the game. When I try to play the actual campaign my pc crashes. When I try to enter survival mode for example the game runs smoothly - more than decent framerates - without any crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the cut scenes seem to be the problem.
> 
> I tried other games also older ones like Dead Space or Mass Effect and no problems at all. Will also try Skyrim, downloading it from Steam and installing it right now.
> 
> I've also lowered the clock, everything is stock btw no xmp profiles but no real results. I formatted my drive and clean installed Win + drivers but the problem is still there.
> 
> Apart from the classic Kernel-power event id 41 (63) in the windows logs, I also got a couple of AMD Northbridge errors which got me thinking that mybe the graphic card isn't the problem but i'm already off-topic, sorry for that.
> 
> Cheers everyone and thank you for helping me


i have mooded your bios things i have done is upped the stock volts to 1125 as yours was really low 1090 which may solve the problem from crashes, changed the tdp to 168w instead of 142w and upped the power limit to 30% instead of 20%.

when flashing a bios unistall drivers and remove all overclocking apps

let us know how it gets on

hdmod.zip 105k .zip file


----------



## gigiones

You have my thanks @fx63007850

Will try your bios most probably tomorrow.


----------



## gigiones

Hey @fx63007850 thanks again for the bios. I flashed my card but the problem persisted. After further testing, I finally figured out the nature of my problem: the RAM is at fault and not the voltage of my HD7950. Still the modded bios comes in very handy


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigiones*
> 
> Hey @fx63007850 thanks again for the bios. I flashed my card but the problem persisted. After further testing, I finally figured out the nature of my problem: the RAM is at fault and not the voltage of my HD7950. Still the modded bios comes in very handy


have you tried to lower the ram down yet or give the ram some volts if not i would return the card if it has warranty


----------



## AdsByGoogle

Can someone help me hexedit the voltage in this XFX HD 7970 rom. It's voltage locked. I think the core a dud. at 1.175v its only stable at about 1040 with +20% on the power tune. I did lower the voltage to 1.125 and overclock it to 975 but i would like to run it at 1000:exclamatigz but 1.25v is not enough. and 1.175v way to much .. it runs too hot. I can play with the volts with Trixx and so far the card likes 1.145v

XFXHD7970stock.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdsByGoogle*
> 
> Can someone help me hexedit the voltage in this XFX HD 7970 rom. It's voltage locked. I think the core a dud. at 1.175v its only stable at about 1040 with +20% on the power tune. I did lower the voltage to 1.125 and overclock it to 975 but i would like to run it at 1000:exclamatigz but 1.25v is not enough. and 1.175v way to much .. it runs too hot. I can play with the volts with Trixx and so far the card likes 1.145v
> 
> XFXHD7970stock.zip 41k .zip file


what clocks do you want them at core and memory and what volts and i see what i can do


----------



## AdsByGoogle

The gpu ASIC is 65.8, just in case you needed to know. I've tried editing it myself months ago. right now I have it at 975 on the core at 1.125v. but i would like 1000gz at 1.145v. with 1475 on the memory. if there is a way to make the card go past 1.175v, that would be cool but .. the xfx heat-sink is rally crappy, and can barley handle 1.175. so 1.145v should be fine. @1gz.

thank you for you're time.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdsByGoogle*
> 
> The gpu ASIC is 65.8, just in case you needed to know. I've tried editing it myself months ago. right now I have it at 975 on the core at 1.125v. but i would like 1000gz at 1.145v. with 1475 on the memory. if there is a way to make the card go past 1.175v, that would be cool but .. the xfx heat-sink is rally crappy, and can barley handle 1.175. so 1.145v should be fine. @1gz.
> 
> thank you for you're time.


thats fine i will give it a go in the next hour or so when im home, if i cannot do it send bkpizza a pm


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Can that be done on Xfx?
My son has the 7950 dd, and his also quits around 1040, cause the voltage is locked. VRAM only likes 1375 or so. Really wish i could give it a voltage bump, cause he's only hitting 74c, so there's a tad bit of temp headroom left.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Can that be done on Xfx?
> My son has the 7950 dd, and his also quits around 1040, cause the voltage is locked. VRAM only likes 1375 or so. Really wish i could give it a voltage bump, cause he's only hitting 74c, so there's a tad bit of temp headroom left.


upload your bios on here if its the same bios as mine i give you one with 1.3 or with 1.4


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> upload your bios on here if its the same bios as mine i give you one with 1.3 or with 1.4


Awesome d I'll get it up in a bit, thanks!


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdsByGoogle*
> 
> The gpu ASIC is 65.8, just in case you needed to know. I've tried editing it myself months ago. right now I have it at 975 on the core at 1.125v. but i would like 1000gz at 1.145v. with 1475 on the memory. if there is a way to make the card go past 1.175v, that would be cool but .. the xfx heat-sink is rally crappy, and can barley handle 1.175. so 1.145v should be fine. @1gz.
> 
> thank you for you're time.


tried to hex it but couldnt get it to work, so i put the clocks to 1000/1475 with 30% power limit, volts are still at 1.175, if you want to overvolt try the trixx mod

XFXHD7970stock.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Awesome d I'll get it up in a bit, thanks!


ok and let me know what clocks you want aswell


----------



## AdsByGoogle

thank you. too bad it cant be set to 1.145v. it's just way to hot at 1.175v. the heatsink is clean and the paste has been replaced. I wonder whats making the voltage not stick in the bios.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Awesome d I'll get it up in a bit, thanks!


did you still want it done and if you can, could you post a screenshot of gpu-z for the bio number


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> did you still want it done and if you can, could you post a screenshot of gpu-z for the bio number


Yes, I'll get it when I get home.
My son just got home last night, so he had the box tied up all night.
I will get it over to you ASAP.

Very interested in a 1.3v BIOS for the card.
Thanks again, +1


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yes, I'll get it when I get home.
> My son just got home last night, so he had the box tied up all night.
> I will get it over to you ASAP.
> 
> Very interested in a 1.3v BIOS for the card.
> Thanks again, +1


thats fine and do you know what clocks you would like


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> thats fine and do you know what clocks you would like


His BIOS version is:
015.025.000.099.000000

Do you need me to upload, or do you have it?

If you could make the default clocks 950/1300 that would be really good.
And then allow the voltage to go to 1.25 or 1.3 so I can push it to 1050-1100 myself.
Power limiter is fine as 20% since he is on a 450w PSU....

Thanks man


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> His BIOS version is:
> 015.025.000.099.000000
> 
> Do you need me to upload, or do you have it?
> 
> If you could make the default clocks 950/1300 that would be really good.
> And then allow the voltage to go to 1.25 or 1.3 so I can push it to 1050-1100 myself.
> Power limiter is fine as 20% since he is on a 450w PSU....
> 
> Thanks man


your bios is from a sapphire its saying and yes thats fine and does your card have dual bios switch


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> your bios is from a sapphire its saying and yes thats fine and does your card have dual bios switch


Sorry buddy, it's 015.024.000.001.000000
Put that in wrong.

It's this card:
http://www.legitreviews.com/xfx-r7950-double-dissipation-video-card-review_129490

And it has no BIOS switch that I have been able to find.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Sorry buddy, it's 015.024.000.001.000000
> Put that in wrong.
> 
> It's this card:
> http://www.legitreviews.com/xfx-r7950-double-dissipation-video-card-review_129490
> 
> And it has no BIOS switch that I have been able to find.


same card as mine then tdfc v5.0

here it is but its the 1.4v as thats the only 1 i had on my usb stick as my main pc is in bit,

clocks are 950/1300 and can be taken to 1400/1800 if you put it under water

when flashing

atiflash -i to see adapter number which should be 0
Then type atiflash -unlockrom 0
or whatever number -i displays your GPU as.
then type
atiflash -f -p 0 xfx.rom
or whatever number your GPU is at.

xfx.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## Stnr

If you have sometime could you please edit my bios. XFX 7950 DD

I have used the VBE7 tool but it will only allow up to 1.130 volts.. Which I have to set with trixx modded it seems.

Settings I seem stable at currently are.

1000 Core
1450 Mem
50+ Power tune.
1.130 Volts.

If possibe I would like to be able to add more volts, nothing crazy, but hopefully I should be able to push the core and mem a little further (Cooling on these cards aint the best though)

86.6 ASIC Quality.

Thankyou.


















My stock Bios: This card seems to only have the one bios as I see no switch on it.
http://www.filedropper.com/tahiti_3

Thanks.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stnr*
> 
> If you have sometime could you please edit my bios. XFX 7950 DD
> 
> I have used the VBE7 tool but it will only allow up to 1.130 volts.. Which I have to set with trixx modded it seems.
> 
> Settings I seem stable at currently are.
> 
> 1000 Core
> 1450 Mem
> 50+ Power tune.
> 1.130 Volts.
> 
> If possibe I would like to be able to add more volts, nothing crazy, but hopefully I should be able to push the core and mem a little further (Cooling on these cards aint the best though)
> 
> 86.6 ASIC Quality.
> 
> Thankyou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stock Bios: This card seems to only have the one bios as I see no switch on it.
> http://www.filedropper.com/tahiti_3
> 
> Thanks.


i dont know how to hex the voltage but i can give you a bios with 1.3volts or 1/4volts

but you would have to take the chance with flashing it to another xfx bios which is 015.024.000.001.000000

if your happy with take tell me and i will upload it with clocks you want


----------



## Stnr

Thanks for the offer. But I will wait and see if anyone else can help. I think I have one of them cards which is very stubborn.

I did try a flash with this bios:
XFX.HD7950.3072.120226.rom

Which seemed ok, until I decided to re-install the drivers. All hell broke lose and my monitor would not show a picture. I had to pull the power from my GPU, reset my bios and post from the CPU's GPU and flash back my stock bios.
Not sure if that will happen again with the way I have modified the original bios but I hope not.. Guess I will find out when I need to update the drivers again


----------



## AdsByGoogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stnr*
> 
> If you have sometime could you please edit my bios. XFX 7950 DD
> 
> I have used the VBE7 tool but it will only allow up to 1.130 volts.. Which I have to set with trixx modded it seems.
> 
> Settings I seem stable at currently are.
> 
> 1000 Core
> 1450 Mem
> 50+ Power tune.
> 1.130 Volts.
> 
> If possibe I would like to be able to add more volts, nothing crazy, but hopefully I should be able to push the core and mem a little further (Cooling on these cards aint the best though)
> 
> 86.6 ASIC Quality.
> 
> Thankyou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stock Bios: This card seems to only have the one bios as I see no switch on it.
> http://www.filedropper.com/tahiti_3
> 
> Thanks.


I wonder if that bios will work on my xfx7970.


----------



## Stnr

It couldn't hurt to try. Just make sure you have a way of being able to flash the original rom back. If you have a built in gpu on your cpu chip or a spare gpu laying around you should be fine.

The rom I uploaded is the stock.
850 core
1250 mem
And I think it was around 0.95 volts
volts.
If you want the one from the screenshots let me know.


----------



## AdsByGoogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stnr*
> 
> It couldn't hurt to try. Just make sure you have a way of being able to flash the original rom back. If you have a built in gpu on your cpu chip or a spare gpu laying around you should be fine.
> 
> The rom I uploaded is the stock.
> 850 core
> 1250 mem
> And I think it was around 0.95 volts
> volts.
> If you want the one from the screenshots let me know.


ill try it when i get home. ill post if it worked or not. the problem ive been having with my card is that its voltage locked at 1.175, to much and to hot , but if i set it at 1.25 its to low for a overclock to 1gz. i yours is 1.30 max so i hope thats enough to get it to 1gz.


----------



## AdsByGoogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stnr*
> 
> It couldn't hurt to try. Just make sure you have a way of being able to flash the original rom back. If you have a built in gpu on your cpu chip or a spare gpu laying around you should be fine.
> 
> The rom I uploaded is the stock.
> 850 core
> 1250 mem
> And I think it was around 0.95 volts
> volts.
> If you want the one from the screenshots let me know.


I tried it and it took the bios but the video ram is not compatible. o well. if only I had the unlocked voltage model from what I understand they run a lot cooler then the locked vr. of the card. I'm ok not overclocking it, it just that fans are so loud.. even with new paste its still hot. I ordered some new fans for a Duel-X they look like they will fit . ill be happy it they work on keepin the noise decibels down. Ill post pics if it works out.


----------



## 1asbak1

I would like the bios from your screenshot








Could you PM me please ? or just upload it somewere?

Super Dude !


----------



## one111

Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file


I have xfx 7950,custom pcb and i modified bios for low power and temps,i have 700mhz at 0.975V(in case of need i go to 900mhz same voltage).
My problem is that i cant undervolt 2D from 0.950V to 0.850V because i have high idle temp 40-42c.If someone can change my 2d voltage to 0.850V i atached my bios in this post.
this is pcb:

XFX-7950-FX-795A-TDJC-PCB.jpg 421k .jpg file


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one111*
> 
> Tahiti.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have xfx 7950,custom pcb and i modified bios for low power and temps,i have 700mhz at 0.975V(in case of need i go to 900mhz same voltage).
> My problem is that i cant undervolt 2D from 0.950V to 0.850V because i have high idle temp 40-42c.If someone can change my 2d voltage to 0.850V i atached my bios in this post.
> this is pcb:
> 
> XFX-7950-FX-795A-TDJC-PCB.jpg 421k .jpg file


you cannot change 2d clocks the only thing you can try is changing the thermal paste and having more airflow in your case


----------



## one111

Thank you,i have 56-57C in load from 40-42C idle,so i think im ok for now.I dont know why XFX put high idle voltage for custom pcb.What is your opinion about vrm used on this pcb,is weak,no?


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one111*
> 
> Thank you,i have 56-57C in load from 40-42C idle,so i think im ok for now.I dont know why XFX put high idle voltage for custom pcb.What is your opinion about vrm used on this pcb,is weak,no?


thats a low temp for full load and with the bios you modded you took away the max voltage which it allowed when overclocking

#3 is your 3d clocks, #4 is max volts when you want to over clock it

to get idle temps down higher the fan setting to 25-30%

im not sure what the vrms are like or what temp they get to unless you can monitor them


----------



## one111

Seem strange,with sapphire trixx i can raise voltage until 1.250V and gpuz,hwinfo64 confirmed that raise.With 0.975V max overclok is somthing in 925mhz range,with trixx raised to maximum 1.250V i can bench heaven with 1070mhz,so voltage is changed for sure with sapphire utilitie.
I dont know why afterburner cant change voltage and i dont think i crippled overclocking capabilities.
Sorry for my english,i learned myself from internet and is pretty bad,i know.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one111*
> 
> Seem strange,with sapphire trixx i can raise voltage until 1.250V and gpuz,hwinfo64 confirmed that raise.With 0.975V max overclok is somthing in 925mhz range,with trixx raised to maximum 1.250V i can bench heaven with 1070mhz,so voltage is changed for sure with sapphire utilitie.
> I dont know why afterburner cant change voltage and i dont think i crippled overclocking capabilities.
> Sorry for my english,i learned myself from internet and is pretty bad,i know.


in afterburner have you unlocked the setting for voltage control and if you have try gpu tweak and your english is not bad


----------



## one111

I tried everything in afterburner with no succes,only trixx can change voltage for this custom pcb.Than you for your answers,if idle voltage cant be changed i keep this bios and if i want further overclock just raise voltage with trixx.
I tried even bios from r9 280 gigabyte and sapphire(only with custom vrm).In both cases my temp went nuts,over 85-90C in idle and shutdown(overheat protection i think).
My luck was with old pci videocard(XFX are cheap and no dual bios for me) and recover this card more then 4 times.My experiment with other bioses are over,for now


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one111*
> 
> I tried everything in afterburner with no succes,only trixx can change voltage for this custom pcb.Than you for your answers,if idle voltage cant be changed i keep this bios and if i want further overclock just raise voltage with trixx.
> I tried even bios from r9 280 gigabyte and sapphire(only with custom vrm).In both cases my temp went nuts,over 85-90C in idle and shutdown(overheat protection i think).
> My luck was with old pci videocard(XFX are cheap and no dual bios for me) and recover this card more then 4 times.My experiment with other bioses are over,for now


your card must not of liked the 280 bios, i have a asus bios with 0.850v idle with 800/1250 clocks 1.089v, i can upload it if you want and putvthe clocks to what you would like


----------



## one111

No ,thanks,im 100% sure that vrm compatibility bios is the problem ,i tried even xfx with almost same vrm and temps was sky high(overheat without load),infinit boot.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one111*
> 
> No ,thanks,im 100% sure that vrm compatibility bios is the problem ,i tried even xfx with almost same vrm and temps was sky high(overheat without load),infinit boot.


i have a look at your bios later and have you tried a 7970 bios yet as i know some will work


----------



## one111

XFX.HD7950.3072.120409.zip 41k .zip file


I use another bios,found it on techpowerup with idle voltage at 0.800V.But temps are 38-40C(single monitor).My ambient is a little high,28-29C.
With old bios my max overclock not exceed 1070mhz at 1.250V(maximum voltage in trixx).With this one max is 1125mhz at 1.090V.Temps in load confirmed that is a difference in voltage ,previous overclock 72-73C and now max 67C at 1125mhz.

I think this bios is a keeper for my videocard.


----------



## TUFOM

one111 I get missmatch error *some number and letters* when trying patch that bios on my XFX HD 7950. Any help?


----------



## one111

http://cdn.overclock.net/7/76/76d1aaa4_IMAG0219.jpeg

XFX made some custom pcb with minor difference.With 2x6pin and custom vrm,1x6pin+1x8pin,custom vrm,with one or two dvi etc.Mine is exact as this ,but 2xdvi.
From techpowerup gpubios only 2 work for me without overheat or black screen.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/125407/xfx-hd7950-3072-120409.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/137984/xfx-hd7950-3072-120927.html

I tried all bios from xfx,without chill(only unknown vrm,by vbe7 bios editor),some bios from sapphire and gigabyte.No succes,only with this 2 my card is working at low temps and some overclclocking(sapphire trixx and asus gputweak can change voltage,afterburner NO).


----------



## Matt-Matt

I probably should have posted this here a long time ago.

Anybody with a HIS IceQ Turbo 7950 should flash their BIOS to a reference PCB based one.

When I had mine back in 2012/2013 the stock BIOS TDP limit was set to 115/170..

Which isn't really enough for any 7950, yet alone if you plan to overclock it.
Your temperatures will increase in raising the limit, but it'll net you much better FPS and scores in benchmarks and work a LOT better in Crossfire.

I can confirm that a reference BIOS worked on my card just fine, not guarnateeing if at all however. There is a second BIOS for a reason









I understand that this is the case with any 79xx card, but it's probably the worst case with that specific 7950... I don't know what the people at HIS were smoking that day..


----------



## TeGEZ

Hello guys, I'm new









I looked this topic and haven't found clearly answers about ASUS cards. I've ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5 and I wanna mod this gpu to hd7970 or flash. Which method is safer?
Can u help me?
ASCI Quality - 65,6%

Tahiti_Asus_7950.zip 41k .zip file


The card works now on the stock settings 900/1250Mhz. I'd like a bit OC , ~1050/1300

Sorry for my bad English. I hope that's a little understandable


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeGEZ*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked this topic and haven't found clearly answers about ASUS cards. I've ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5 and I wanna mod this gpu to hd7970 or flash. Which method is safer?
> Can u help me?
> ASCI Quality - 65,6%
> 
> Tahiti_Asus_7950.zip 41k .zip file
> 
> 
> The card works now on the stock settings 900/1250Mhz. I'd like a bit OC , ~1050/1300
> 
> Sorry for my bad English. I hope that's a little understandable


Hey mate, there is no way to unlock 7950 to 7970, I have flashed a 280 bios to mine and it worked quite well, but was not really any faster in anything. I can mod your bios for you if you like, or use this.

This is Asus R9 280 DC2T bios modded to 1.25v and 1100mhz core and 1500mhz on memory. My card has very similar ASIC as yours at 62.0% so it should be ok, just make sure you test it thouroughly.

asus280.zip 98k .zip file


Any questions please ask....be careful.


----------



## TeGEZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey mate, there is no way to unlock 7950 to 7970, I have flashed a 280 bios to mine and it worked quite well, but was not really any faster in anything. I can mod your bios for you if you like, or use this.
> 
> This is Asus R9 280 DC2T bios modded to 1.25v and 1100mhz core and 1500mhz on memory. My card has very similar ASIC as yours at 62.0% so it should be ok, just make sure you test it thouroughly.
> 
> asus280.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> Any questions please ask....be careful.


Thanks mate for answer








I will check this 280 modded bios in the morning. I hope all will be ok







One more thing, what temperature do you have in idle/stress mode ?


----------



## Bkpizza

I've got idle at 25C and load at 70C


----------



## fx63007850

anyone know what bios i can put on a iceq turbo 7950 so i can change the voltage if i want to overclock, or im stuck at 1.125v

i already removed the boost by editing the bios


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> anyone know what bios i can put on a iceq turbo 7950 so i can change the voltage if i want to overclock, or im stuck at 1.125v
> 
> i already removed the boost by editing the bios


Hang on, I'll get back to you.

I had a non-boost one that ran at 900MHz and put a reference BIOS on it i think.. I'll try and find it, it worked well anyway.

Do note that your temperature will raise quite a bit even if you run it stock due to the higher TDP limit inbuilt which nets more performance anyway.

EDIT:

From memory, this was a long time ago but I think I used either;

This or this.

I do specifically remember it being a Sapphire 7950 BIOS and 286w being the max TDP (as it was always set to that). So as usual don't blame me if it dies, but you should be pretty good since it has a BIOS switch.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hang on, I'll get back to you.
> 
> I had a non-boost one that ran at 900MHz and put a reference BIOS on it i think.. I'll try and find it, it worked well anyway.
> 
> Do note that your temperature will raise quite a bit even if you run it stock due to the higher TDP limit inbuilt which nets more performance anyway.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> From memory, this was a long time ago but I think I used either;
> 
> This or this.
> 
> I do specifically remember it being a Sapphire 7950 BIOS and 286w being the max TDP (as it was always set to that). So as usual don't blame me if it dies, but you should be pretty good since it has a BIOS switch.


thanks and do you know if i can control the volts if i want to overclock


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> thanks and do you know if i can control the volts if i want to overclock


Afterburner will allow you to do that! You won't have VRM temps though AFAIK.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Afterburner will allow you to do that! You won't have VRM temps though AFAIK.


yeah i know and i know what my temps go to anyway

im going with http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/121396/sapphire-hd7950-3072-120402.html one


----------



## theoneofgod

Can anyone enable UEFI for this BIOS (MSI Twin Frozr III BE) http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/138939/MSI.HD7950.3072.130308.rom
015.031.000.001.001867


----------



## dennis97519

Is there GOP BIOS for XFX R7970 core edition with the ref board? Also how can the BIOS be modified to allow a fan speed below 20%?


----------



## DD7950AA

hello all,

Im so glad I found this site, due to the fact I just got a not working 7950-TDJC a while ago and decide to work on it today. It was originally not working card but thank to this forum now I got it semi working condition. I believe most of the roms I found online were 7950-TDFC and base on what I had read xfx seems to be model specific for the rom? Correct me if Im wrong.

I still not sure I did it correctly but I can only get one DVI port working? This card has Dual DVI. Not sure I got the correct t rom, I got it from the first page of this group. I am searching for the correct rom. Thanks in advance for any inputs.

My card is 795A-TDJC V3.0
DD Radeon 7950 800M 3GB D5 2XmDP HDMI Dual DVI


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DD7950AA*
> 
> hello all,
> 
> Im so glad I found this site, due to the fact I just got a not working 7950-TDJC a while ago and decide to work on it today. It was originally not working card but thank to this forum now I got it semi working condition. I believe most of the roms I found online were 7950-TDFC and base on what I had read xfx seems to be model specific for the rom? Correct me if Im wrong.
> 
> I still not sure I did it correctly but I can only get one DVI port working? This card has Dual DVI. Not sure I got the correct t rom, I got it from the first page of this group. I am searching for the correct rom. Thanks in advance for any inputs.
> 
> My card is 795A-TDJC V3.0
> DD Radeon 7950 800M 3GB D5 2XmDP HDMI Dual DVI


here is a list of all the XFX 7950s in the bios collection. There is one labeled DD, so try that one first.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=XFX&model=HD+7950&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## DD7950AA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> here is a list of all the XFX 7950s in the bios collection. There is one labeled DD, so try that one first.


Great and thanks for the quick reply. I will give it a try and report back.


----------



## Lard

For those of you who tried to reduce the 2D voltage in the (PowerPlayInfo) Table without success, it's because there is not the main setting.
The location is in the (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo) Table, right after the memory timings.
Search for your 2D voltage (after you edit the PowerPlay Table to 800mV) in this area, and the first value you find should be changed.

In this example it's already 800mV:


850mV in the R9 280X ASUS DirectCU II TOP BIOS:


I tried to change the 2D voltage to 750mV by edtiting the PowerPlay and the VoltageObjectInfo Table, but the minimum stays at 800mV.
After the marked values, there are some others like 52 03 or B6 03, but I didn't experimented with them.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> For those of you who tried to reduce the 2D voltage in the (PowerPlayInfo) Table without success, it's because there is not the main setting.
> The location is in the (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo) Table, right after the memory timings.
> Search for your 2D voltage (after you edit the PowerPlay Table to 800mV) in this area, and the first value you find should be changed.
> 
> In this example it's already 800mV:
> 
> 
> 850mV in the R9 280X ASUS DirectCU II TOP BIOS:
> 
> 
> I tried to change the 2D voltage to 750mV by edtiting the PowerPlay and the VoltageObjectInfo Table, but the minimum stays at 800mV.
> After the marked values, there are some others like 52 03 or B6 03, but I didn't experimented with them.


what programs do you need to be able to hex them


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> what programs do you need to be able to hex them


I need the programs that AMD has, otherwise I have to be satisfied with HxD, to be able to hex them.


----------



## DD7950AA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> here is a list of all the XFX 7950s in the bios collection. There is one labeled DD, so try that one first.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=XFX&model=HD+7950&interface=&memType=&memSize=


Well after about a week of looking and trying all the files that match my card at the techpowerup download site, I found 2 that will boot and work ok(idle44c/ambient22c)(VDDC/0.85idle/1.030loaded), with the extension TDJC, both files appear belong to the same version.

If I flashed others versions, the card will go nuts and sometime just does not boot with full fan speed. Anyhow, I start reading this discussion from page1 and discover there is another matched xfx bios with higher clockspeed on page5 which appears with boosts function and newer release date bios. 4 powerplay tables instead of the 3. It also contains a different ssid?? (3321 instead of 3222)

Anyway, I flashed it and to my surprise, it works better, I have cooler idle temperature(37C/Ambient21c)(VDDC0.95idle/1.090loaded) but the stock fan profile is too mild under full load which needed to do adjustment to make it runs cooler. Just like to share my experience and thank you for the people upload the info and lots of variable files online. I guess the next step would be trying to overclock it and see how far it will go. I do notice on this newer version bios I can use Trixx to under or over voltage the vddm which is really awesome.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DD7950AA*
> 
> Well after about a week of looking and trying all the files that match my card at the techpowerup download site, I found 2 that will boot and work ok(idle44c/ambient22c)(VDDC/0.85idle/1.030loaded), with the extension TDJC, both files appear belong to the same version.
> 
> If I flashed others versions, the card will go nuts and sometime just does not boot with full fan speed. Anyhow, I start reading this discussion from page1 and discover there is another matched xfx bios with higher clockspeed on page5 which appears with boosts function and newer release date bios. 4 powerplay tables instead of the 3. It also contains a different ssid?? (3321 instead of 3222)
> 
> Anyway, I flashed it and to my surprise, it works better, I have cooler idle temperature(37C/Ambient21c)(VDDC0.95idle/1.090loaded) but the stock fan profile is too mild under full load which needed to do adjustment to make it runs cooler. Just like to share my experience and thank you for the people upload the info and lots of variable files online. I guess the next step would be trying to overclock it and see how far it will go. I do notice on this newer version bios I can use Trixx to under or over voltage the vddm which is really awesome.


if you go back a couple of pages your see i put a bios up with 1.4volts for a tdjc @1000/1250 the bios come from a v5 card


----------



## aaronlaplante

Hello everyone,

Vid bios noob here with a couple quick questions. What are the benefits of running custom VID bios? Where do I find them to download (have a MSI 7970. Im trying to understand bios modding so any ideas or advice?I currently have 3 MSI R7970 TF 3GD5/OC BE., just purchased a corsair ax860i, along with having a new antec 850 gamer power supply. dont know if purchasing a bigger power supply along with another water block is worth the 3rd vid card heat addition inside the case to go along with more $ for PS and water block.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronlaplante*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Vid bios noob here with a couple quick questions. What are the benefits of running custom VID bios? Where do I find them to download (have a MSI 7970. Im trying to understand bios modding so any ideas or advice?I currently have 3 MSI R7970 TF 3GD5/OC BE., just purchased a corsair ax860i, along with having a new antec 850 gamer power supply. dont know if purchasing a bigger power supply along with another water block is worth the 3rd vid card heat addition inside the case to go along with more $ for PS and water block.


on the 1st page i think there are bios for your card and if you want your bios edited i can do that for you, all i need is what clocks you want and voltage, to run tri-fire your need a bigger psu around 1000w


----------



## masteratarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> on the 1st page i think there are bios for your card and if you want your bios edited i can do that for you, all i need is what clocks you want and voltage, to run tri-fire your need a bigger psu around 1000w


Do u know how to edit a 280x bios to adjust memory voltage?


----------



## aaronlaplante

Any own the MSI 7970 Boost edition cards with the refrence 7970 pcb and 2 bios feature switch? Anyone flash them to a 280x? any tips on how to do this and an idea of the benefitS? thanks for any help.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronlaplante*
> 
> Any own the MSI 7970 Boost edition cards with the refrence 7970 pcb and 2 bios feature switch? Anyone flash them to a 280x? any tips on how to do this and an idea of the benefitS? thanks for any help.


Never flashed a 280x bios but i use 7VBE to flash both of my MSI 7970 OC BE to use 1.381v and 1300 core. I know my msi cards are very perticular on which bios it uses, i've probably tried every single 7970 bios out there before 7VBE was available. None of them worked, so i'm not sure you could even flash a 280x bios to the card.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masteratarms*
> 
> Do u know how to edit a 280x bios to adjust memory voltage?


you will need to hex that unless it shows in msi afterburner or gpu tweet


----------



## masteratarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> you will need to hex that unless it shows in msi afterburner or gpu tweet


It shows but doesn't apply changes.


----------



## Bkpizza

Ive done a fair bit of research on memory voltage and so far I cannot find anywhere that shows working hex for memory, sorry. That doesnt mean it doesnt exist, just that I cant find it.


----------



## masteratarms

Its not urgent for me because I've fixed the artifacts on my Asus 280x DC2T (DCIIT) 3GD5 with fitting a G10 + RAMsinks & lowering to 1500Mhz. I did look at hexing, how to read the column and how the data is entered in reverse. In this thread there was a guide on where to edit but not for 7970 not 280x. When I looked for the hex equivalent of 1600 I believe I should have been looking for 00 16hex as a hex number is read from right to left kinda like binary, but I haven't looked into it since. I just found the best bios for me and applied tweaks to that excluding changing the memory voltage.


----------



## huhh

You need to use Sapphire Trixx 4.40b Modded to adjust memory voltages/speeds.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> You need to use Sapphire Trixx 4.40b Modded to adjust memory voltages/speeds.


here

TRIXX.zip 3477k .zip file


----------



## masteratarms

Thanks for this. Its changing GPU core voltage according to GPU-z (slider allows more than 1.3v but I've not tested that). According to MSI afterburner (which is the only reading I have for MVddc) its still 1.6v even though afterburner's slider sits at 1500mV the same as Trixx's slider. Handy that its not an installer too.


----------



## Wvls

Hello everyone, i'm a noob on bios modding but i have a XFX 7970 which the model are XFX FX-797A-TDJC and someone could give me
a help for mod it? i also have a Integrated Graphics (HD4600) and this would work for restore my bios in case of bad flashing? i would
really appreciate any help here


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wvls*
> 
> Hello everyone, i'm a noob on bios modding but i have a XFX 7970 which the model are XFX FX-797A-TDJC and someone could give me
> a help for mod it? i also have a Integrated Graphics (HD4600) and this would work for restore my bios in case of bad flashing? i would
> really appreciate any help here


what do you want done to it and upload your bios


----------



## Wvls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> what do you want done to it and upload your bios


I would like to unlock the voltage as even though i downloaded the Sapphire Trixx 4.40b i can't ajust the voltage as i
change the values it keep the same, and i googled a bit around seems the R9 280x have better memory timings
someone can confirm that? and if possible i would like to add UEFI GOP for fast boot. and here are my bios and
Thanks fr the help









XFX7970.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wvls*
> 
> I would like to unlock the voltage as even though i downloaded the Sapphire Trixx 4.40b i can't ajust the voltage as i
> change the values it keep the same, and i googled a bit around seems the R9 280x have better memory timings
> someone can confirm that? and if possible i would like to add UEFI GOP for fast boot. and here are my bios and
> Thanks fr the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX7970.zip 41k .zip file


Try this has a limit of 1.3 volts

mod1300.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## Wvls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> Try this has a limit of 1.3 volts
> 
> mod1300.zip 41k .zip file


Thanks man! and i would just like to know before flashing if my Intel HD 4600 can be used for recover
the bios as seems my card dont have dual bios as i dont found any key on card here.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wvls*
> 
> Thanks man! and i would just like to know before flashing if my Intel HD 4600 can be used for recover
> the bios as seems my card dont have dual bios as i dont found any key on card here.


yes you can use the hd4600 if it go's bad make sure you put both rom's on a usb and rename your original to stock


----------



## rafaapm

Hi, I have a sapphire 7950 dual-x bought in second hand a year ago and now I think its time to squeeze it a little









The best option is to flash it with 280 or overclock it myself? I have "some" experience flashing cards...

Actual bios is: http://www17.zippyshare.com/v/ZoWX31CT/file.html ( I dont know if its the original one because Im the second owner, but I think it is )

Card is 900/1250 vddc: 1090

Can somebody help?







Many thanks


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafaapm*
> 
> Hi, I have a sapphire 7950 dual-x bought in second hand a year ago and now I think its time to squeeze it a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best option is to flash it with 280 or overclock it myself? I have "some" experience flashing cards...
> 
> Actual bios is: http://www17.zippyshare.com/v/ZoWX31CT/file.html ( I dont know if its the original one because Im the second owner, but I think it is )
> 
> Card is 900/1250 vddc: 1090
> 
> Can somebody help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks


overclock it yourself, see how far you can get it stable by playing games and then say what volts and clocks


----------



## Wvls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> yes you can use the hd4600 if it go's bad make sure you put both rom's on a usb and rename your original to stock


Thanks a Lot for the help







it worked here for me here







and you know if are possible to add UEFI GOP to my bios?


----------



## rafaapm

Humm last time I did gpu oc was on a 5770, but thanks anyway.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wvls*
> 
> Thanks a Lot for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it worked here for me here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know if are possible to add UEFI GOP to my bios?


there is a thread on here somewhere to add uefi to your bio

http://www.overclock.net/t/1389206/do-you-want-uefi-gop-on-your-7950-7970-i-can-add-it-to-your-bios/120#post_20172963


----------



## Wvls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> there is a thread on here somewhere to add uefi to your bio
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1389206/do-you-want-uefi-gop-on-your-7950-7970-i-can-add-it-to-your-bios/120#post_20172963


Thanks man! i will read about it and see if possible and thanks for all the help you gave me


----------



## Bartouille

I'm curious... where does this 1.381v limit comes from?


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Hello,

I have the following GPU and was wondering if anyone could help me mod this bad boy because I just returned my 390X after having to many issues with it. I've been playing around with VBE7 and was able to get such a boost by upping my power limit % to 50% but it seems like I can't overclock the card anymore, once I modify the original BIOS I'm just stuck at what I set it to in the BIOS.

I was able to get everything stable as a rock at 1200MHz / 1650Mhz at vddc 1.252~. I can see that there's vdroop so if that was eliminated I could probably drop down a hair on voltage there but I'm fine with those voltages at the same time if need be as everything was only hitting 74C tops. I can see that my memory voltage is at 1.6 so if you can bump that a little go for it and then the memory clocks a little to if you want, if you can.

Benchmark results for 1200 / 1650.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6110523

Card Info:

MSI: R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC

SN: 602-V277010B-1212052621

Original BIOS:

stockrom.zip 41k .zip file


Seriously if anyone gets this bad boy running the rest of the way for me ty so very much.

I've uninstalled and reinstalled and tried flashing both BIOS slots but none which seems to make the issue go away. I even used ddu in safe mode so all the stuff that was left behind has been wiped out. My checksums are good so no issues there. I'm perplexed.


----------



## Bkpizza

Hey mate I am 99% sure you have done all that you can. 3dmark would run my card at bios clocks no matter what I set it to in any OC tool.
We also can't change the memory voltage because none of us have figured out how to do it, so sorry to bring bad news but I think you've already done all anyone can.


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

I wasn't sure if I was doing it wrong some how or what lol. I appreciate it a lot. I'm happy with the way I have it now. I am able to use after burner for my fan profile still, it's not under clocking my card and I have my voltage set at 1.244 now so. Temps are 74C heavy load, normal gaming 69 - 74C. I upped the TDP a little and the Power limit to 50%. Everything is stable I just finished playing about seven hours of GTA V. Bench marking awesomely.

Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry

I purchased 2 of the HIS IceQ 7950 Boosts from gpushack while waiting for pascal. I was under the impression these came with decent coolers that weren't very loud. I am not impressed at all. At 70% fan speed, these reach 87 C with the VRMs reaching 100 C in BF4. At 70%, these things sound like blow dryers which is even worse. This is using the custom bios with 1.15 V, 1000 core, and 1400 mem. I even repasted the hotter of the 2 GPUS which either improved temps a degree or 2 at best.

Now this is in a define r5 case so not ideal air flow, but the cards act like there is zero noise isolation in this thing. I am adding a second intake fan on the front, but not sure how much of a difference that will make.

My 5820K is overclocked to 4.2ghz at 1.15V and that only reaches 65 C max in BF4 with my True Spirit 140 absolutely silent by comparison.

Thoughts? I have tried using afterburner to drop voltage even lower, but it doesn't appear to be unlocked with custom BIOS.


----------



## thewebsiteisdown

Just a thought. If you haven't uninstalled and reinstalled the cards completely "ddu" after tweaking and flashing the BIOS, you will not have control over the power limits and the voltages.

You will never have control over the clocks once you flash the custom BIOS but, you should be able to touch the voltages and power limits.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Can anyone help me tweak a Club3D 7950 13'series with overclocking / BIOS mod?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Can anyone help me tweak a Club3D 7950 13'series with overclocking / BIOS mod?


Yeah no worries, what voltage where you looking at and how far can you software OC on that voltage?


----------



## 4everAnoob

Sold it and managed to mod the BIOS as well (OC'd to 1100 core 1575 mem)! So my question can be ignored.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Sold it and managed to mod the BIOS as well (OC'd to 1100 core 1575 mem)! So my question can be ignored.


Well thats easy then


----------



## kattzor

I'm trying to get my Gigabyte HD 7950 (reference PCB) to stop throttling the GPU while under load but I can't seem to be able to adjust the TDP value when editing the BIOS. The standard TDP value is 142 W out of the box and even though I modify it to a higher value, i.e 142*1,2 = 170 W, the card still does the same thing where it downclocks the GPU during games and benchmarks. The card does 1250 MHz @ 1,275 V with +20% Power Limit when overclocked via Afterburner but through BIOS it can't even do 1050 MHz @ 1,175 V with TDP set to 250 W. The weirdest part about all this is that as soon as I adjust the Power Limit to +10% or higher in Afterburner the problem disappears, no matter if I leave the TDP at 142 W or raise it.

Have I missed something crucial when adjusting the TDP value? I'm thinking of maybe modifying another HD 7950 BIOS from a different brand (reference PCB, so they should all be the same I assume) to see if that helps.

The card is crossfired with a XFX HD7970 and overclocking the two of them together is a PITA with Afterburner so modifying the BIOS is much simpler.


----------



## Avantu

http://prntscr.com/9c409h - try to manually choose power limit, like in first post of this thread.
I flashed mine Gigabyte 7950 WF3 with Gigabyte R9 280 WF3 bios, just deactivated UEFI and tweaked power/freq/fans. It does pretty well 1200/1400MHz @ 1.25V. The only problem is that it needs more power, and card under load, especially high FPS, started to make weird noise, like "jumping" electricity, idk how to say it in english, i guess it is coil whine? Should i leave it like this? Before that i used unlocked 7950 WF3 bios, 1050/1200 @ 1.1V, was fine but i want more FPS


----------



## 4everAnoob

Careful not to blow up those VRMs








Check the VRM temps in GPUz


----------



## Avantu

There isn't anything like VRM Temp in gpu-z ^^ I was worried about VRM too. Should i go "back"?


----------



## kattzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avantu*
> 
> http://prntscr.com/9c409h - try to manually choose power limit, like in first post of this thread.
> I flashed mine Gigabyte 7950 WF3 with Gigabyte R9 280 WF3 bios, just deactivated UEFI and tweaked power/freq/fans. It does pretty well 1200/1400MHz @ 1.25V. The only problem is that it needs more power, and card under load, especially high FPS, started to make weird noise, like "jumping" electricity, idk how to say it in english, i guess it is coil whine? Should i leave it like this? Before that i used unlocked 7950 WF3 bios, 1050/1200 @ 1.1V, was fine but i want more FPS


Tried that now and unfortunately it made no difference at all. I dumped the BIOS from the card once it was flashed with the new settings and in the BIOS file the TDP values are back to stock levels again (?!) All the other modified settings are there except for the TDP changes.

EDIT: I found a suitable Sapphire BIOS that I modded to the right frequencies and set the TDP value to 205 W. It's been running flawless all night with the new BIOS.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I got a MSI HD 7950 Boost Card which is 830 Stock, 840 Boost. Problem is the card runs a bit hot. Boost Voltage is 1.25v while stock voltage is 1.125v. Is there a way I can remove the boost state or flash a Bios without boost?

Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## matty50racer

I am playing with the same card right now. It seems any reference 7950 bios will work. I am using this one as a base, and changing memory timings and using VBE to change clocks. It is for MFR memory but I have found it works great with AFR and gives 1.6v to the memory for better overclocking. I am finding good gains playing with memory timing on this card.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/114932/msi-hd7950-3072-120202.html


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> I am playing with the same card right now. It seems any reference 7950 bios will work. I am using this one as a base, and changing memory timings and using VBE to change clocks. It is for MFR memory but I have found it works great with AFR and gives 1.6v to the memory for better overclocking. I am finding good gains playing with memory timing on this card.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/114932/msi-hd7950-3072-120202.html


I will give that a try. I dont really need a faster card. Just want something quite.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Very nice drop just from a Bios flash.


----------



## nidzakv

Can someone please help me, i tried to set minimum fan speed at 20% for my msi 7970 lightning, using vbe7 and atiwinflash, for this very simple bios edit...
But, whatever i do, it allways stays at minimum of 25% @ 1100rpm, which is realy noisy for my dead silent pc..

Have anyone tried this with msi 7970 lightning?

Maybe the card have some other bioses or something which can not be overwriten or something...

I'll do a fanless mode if its available somehow in idle... I dont care for load sound...

Thanks for any suggestion in advance...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzakv*
> 
> Can someone please help me, i tried to set minimum fan speed at 20% for my msi 7970 lightning, using vbe7 and atiwinflash, for this very simple bios edit...
> But, whatever i do, it allways stays at minimum of 25% @ 1100rpm, which is realy noisy for my dead silent pc..
> 
> Have anyone tried this with msi 7970 lightning?
> 
> Maybe the card have some other bioses or something which can not be overwriten or something...
> 
> I'll do a fanless mode if its available somehow in idle... I dont care for load sound...
> 
> Thanks for any suggestion in advance...


As far as I know, none of the 7900 series had a no fan idle. Sounds like 1100 rpms might just be as far down as the card will let the fans go to keep from burning the motor up.


----------



## nidzakv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> As far as I know, none of the 7900 series had a no fan idle. Sounds like 1100 rpms might just be as far down as the card will let the fans go to keep from burning the motor up.


After running burn in test, card runs about few seconds at 800rpm.. dead silent..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzakv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> As far as I know, none of the 7900 series had a no fan idle. Sounds like 1100 rpms might just be as far down as the card will let the fans go to keep from burning the motor up.
> 
> 
> 
> After running burn in test, card runs about few seconds at 800rpm.. dead silent..
Click to expand...

can you tune them down to 800 in software like afterburner?


----------



## nidzakv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> can you tune them down to 800 in software like afterburner?


No... 25% and ~1100rpm is minimum at afterburner.. If only i could force them to spin at 800-900rpm







)) Thats something near fanless mode.


----------



## steveowashere

Hello! I have a XFX 7970 DD Ghz with locked voltage, is it possible to flash a bios that will unlock the card's voltage? I've attached my current stock BIOS, is it possible to modify it to have a higher voltage?

Stock_Bios_XFX_7970.zip 128k .zip file


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveowashere*
> 
> Hello! I have a XFX 7970 DD Ghz with locked voltage, is it possible to flash a bios that will unlock the card's voltage? I've attached my current stock BIOS, is it possible to modify it to have a higher voltage?
> 
> Stock_Bios_XFX_7970.zip 128k .zip file


There is no voltage lock. This card has been built using cheaper components (probably from mining era?). The VRM controller XFX used on this one doesn´t support I2C voltage control, only GPIO.


----------



## steveowashere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is no voltage lock. This card has been built using cheaper components (probably from mining era?). The VRM controller XFX used on this one doesn´t support I2C voltage control, only GPIO.


Oh I see, I just assumed it was voltages locked because I can't adjust the voltage in Afterburner (even with enabling voltage control). I know the card was made bought around 2013. I got it second hand from my friend.

Is it possible to modify the bios to have a higher voltage so I can overclock a bit more? Or is that not advisable with this card because of the cheaper components? (I put an Arctic Cooling Accelero cooler on it and it runs not hotter than 65C under load. Plus it has VRM heat sinks, for what little good that does)


----------



## The Stilt

1.175V is probably the maximum the card can support.


----------



## steveowashere

The strange thing is, this user has the same GPU as me, and someone made him (if you follow the thread) a BIOS that lets the voltage go up to 1.300v. I tried flashing the BIOS to my GPU and it did work, and GPUz reported it to run at 1.3V so did TRIXX. It just only stayed at 1.3v it never throttled down to .925v (or whatever idle is). I just don't know how good 1.3V is for my card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wvls*
> 
> Hello everyone, i'm a noob on bios modding but i have a XFX 7970 which the model are XFX FX-797A-TDJC and someone could give me
> a help for mod it? i also have a Integrated Graphics (HD4600) and this would work for restore my bios in case of bad flashing? i would
> really appreciate any help here


----------



## The Stilt

The 1.175V value is the maximum in that bios version. It is impossible how many different configurations (for GPIO pull-down) the card actually has. The physical configuration will allow at least 1.175V, but anything higher is not guaranteed. The cards based on reference design have much more advanced digital VRM controller, which doesn´t require any GPIO configuration for voltage adjusments.


----------



## KuuFA

Hello Guys

Just put my MSI reference 7950 boost under a uniblock and want to up this sucker more. I am voltage locked at 1.25v @ 1100mhz was wanting to get a little further with more voltage anyway I can do that?

Tahiti.zip 41k .zip file


Asic is a whopping 60.3%

Not sure how to mod bioses but I dled the tool in the OP and well i am not sure it does what I want it to do lol.


----------



## Bryst

Looking for some help guys. I have a Gigabyte 7950WF edition that I bought from a forum member oh about 2.5 years ago. It has a dual bios switch, F43 on one, and stock on the other. I was using the F43 bios which ran much cooler and I was able to maintain a 1100/1350mhz OC.

However a few weeks ago I bought a ultrawide monitor and to my suprise apparently the F43 bios doesn't support 2560x1080. Is there a way to edit the Bios to add a setting for this resolution. It seems odd that the stock bios supports 21:9 but the custom bios doesnt.


----------



## cipoint

Hello guys!

I have a XFX7970 which gets too hot. I reassembled the card and applied good thermal grease, but sadly this didn't help much.

What helps though is to reduce vcore via Afterburner to e.g. 1.05V. I'd like to make this permanent.

The problem is that if I edit the bios and change the stock 1.17V to e.g. 1.05V in VBE7, the card gets stuck at 500Mhz with that bios in 2D and 3D. Also the new voltage is not applied. VBE7 correctly recognized the VRM as CHL822x. What could be the problem?


----------



## cipoint

UPDATE: I've successfully changed the gpu clock with VBE7 and also the fan profile. But as soon as I modify vcore (either with VBE7 or with a hex editor), the card gets stuck at 500Mhz gpu and 150Mhz ram. The cheksum of the edited bios is the same as of the original.

It that a limitation on purpose, made by XFX?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cipoint*
> 
> UPDATE: I've successfully changed the gpu clock with VBE7 and also the fan profile. But as soon as I modify vcore (either with VBE7 or with a hex editor), the card gets stuck at 500Mhz gpu and 150Mhz ram. The cheksum of the edited bios is the same as of the original.
> 
> It that a limitation on purpose, made by XFX?


Are you able to change voltage in software with the stock bios?


----------



## cipoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are you able to change voltage in software with the stock bios?


Yes, with Afterburner not a problem. However, with the modified bios this doesn't work anymore.

I'm further experimenting with the hex editor.

I can't imagine that nobody else has ever run into the same problem. There should be either a solution or a clear reason for why there is no solution.


----------



## cipoint

I solved the issue but tbh I don't know why it worked:

I got another XFX7970 and dumped its bios. It is a 1000/1425 card instead of the 925/1375 which I tried to fix. So I flashed the card with the new bios and it accepted it just fine. Then I modified the vcore with VBE7 and flashed it again. This time it worked.

So I don't really know why I couldn't change vcore with the other bios.


----------



## RoboX

Hello, Did you know if there is a way to flash a bios on position 2 of the VGA (switch bios n. 2) (HD7970)?


----------



## cipoint

Have you tried to simply flash it using atiflash or atiwinflash?


----------



## robnitro

I have a bios that I have been using to make my reference gigabyte wf3 7950 run as an R9 280.
They are the same model, but most r9 280 bioses are based on the non-reference design.

It is based on the XFX r9 280 bios, version 015.044.000.005.000000

r9forReference7950s.zip 192k .zip file


I modded the memory timings for hynix ram to have higher performance straps at 1400 and 1550 mhz.
It's stable on hynix ram at the default 1.5 v ram.
States:
2d 300/150 0.80v
UVD/low power 3d - 701 mhz/1500mhz 0.95v
3d normal- 1000mhz/1500 - 1.10v
3d boost- 1100mhz/1500 - 1.20 v
Powertune a bit higher than stock.- around 200 watts for 0% setting (so no need for the +50 mod.)

The cool thing that I got working is that when you run a high power test like occt or furmark, as the clock drops down below 1000 mhz (powertune power limit), it will use the 1.1v instead of the 1.2 v. It ends up meaning that you lose less performance than by just having a 1100mhz, 1.2v bios- but use the less energy!

Example: OCCT 1360x1024, dx11, 7 shaders, uses 25 amps(300watts!!!) at 1100/1.2v/pt+20 to do about 150 fps. GPU and VRM get too hot too fast and in some cases triggers OCP! It can exceed safe limits even with 100% fan!

Powertune set to 0 or a bit negative will drop clocks to around 950-1000 mhz fluctating, 1.1v (since it's below 1000 mhz non boost rating) and end up using about 16 Amps (192 watts) and do around 135 fps. GPU/VRM is still on safe side of temps, around 80 C around 75% fan.

Now, if you didn't have this dynamic voltage switch to the non boost state you would get this at the same powertune limit:
fluctuating 750-800 mhz at 1.2v, using around 20 amps - and only around 110 fps! The GPU/VRM gets hotter , around 85-90 at 100% fan!

I have included the zip of the original XFX bios that works and my modded version.

To flash, use atiflash -f -p 0 (filename) because the ssid and svid are different as it is a different model and detected as such (r9 280).

r9forReference7950s.zip 192k .zip file


----------



## PontiacGTX

Hello, Have anyone had some problem with fan profile going always on full speed on idle?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Hello, Have anyone had some problem with fan profile going always on full speed on idle?


It happened on my Asus 280x.....

It was strange though, because when the issue started, I also lost temp diode reading.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It happened on my Asus 280x.....
> 
> It was strange though, because when the issue started, I also lost temp diode reading.


were you able to control the fan speed ?what did you do?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> were you able to control the fan speed ?what did you do?


Nope, once it started, I could no longer control the fan speed.

I sold the card as working but with "issues" shortly after that for $120 (this has been over a year ago).


----------



## flying triangle

Hi guys, I bought a used HD7950 that looks to be a reference design and I have been having problems with it booting into windows. It artifacts and freezes when trying to load windows. I can boot into windows safe mode or I can boot windows using the vga adapter from windows. If i install the GPU drivers from AMD it crashes right away. Anyways, I am hoping a bios flash will maybe help. Will any of these bios' work? Or do I need a specific one for my card. I did notice something strange about the card I have. It has a 6 pin and a 8 pin pcie plug....similar to the HD 7970.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flying triangle*
> 
> Hi guys, I bought a used HD7950 that looks to be a reference design and I have been having problems with it booting into windows. It artifacts and freezes when trying to load windows. I can boot into windows safe mode or I can boot windows using the vga adapter from windows. If i install the GPU drivers from AMD it crashes right away. Anyways, I am hoping a bios flash will maybe help. Will any of these bios' work? Or do I need a specific one for my card. I did notice something strange about the card I have. It has a 6 pin and a 8 pin pcie plug....similar to the HD 7970.


So it artifacts with when booting normally but not in safe mode? Im wondering if this isnt a power issue.

I modified a 1x slot on a ITX board to accept 16x cards. However 1x slots only deliver 25w to the pci-e card while 16x can deliver 75w I believe. With no AMD drivers install or in safe mode the card worked fine, Most likely due to the card clocking only at 150mhx 100mhz. But as soon as I tried to boot windows normally it would just go to a black screen. the pci-e slot didnt seem to have any pin damage, so I came to the conclusion that the card was trying to use to much power and the slot couldnt deliver.

This may be the issue your having, make sure your power supply has the proper amps on the pci-e connector rails. Are you using any molex to 6pin converters?


----------



## flying triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> So it artifacts with when booting normally but not in safe mode? Im wondering if this isnt a power issue.
> 
> I modified a 1x slot on a ITX board to accept 16x cards. However 1x slots only deliver 25w to the pci-e card while 16x can deliver 75w I believe. With no AMD drivers install or in safe mode the card worked fine, Most likely due to the card clocking only at 150mhx 100mhz. But as soon as I tried to boot windows normally it would just go to a black screen. the pci-e slot didnt seem to have any pin damage, so I came to the conclusion that the card was trying to use to much power and the slot couldnt deliver.
> 
> This may be the issue your having, make sure your power supply has the proper amps on the pci-e connector rails. Are you using any molex to 6pin converters?


I don't think it's getting enough power as well. I picked the card up super cheap and thought I'd try and bring it back to life. If it doesn't work no biggy. I think the guy tried to flash it and borked the flash to be honest. The power supply is a corsair 750Tx so i don't think it's that as i have never had problems with it in the past and my 7850 works fine when i pop it in.

I am going to try to flash it when i get a chance. it is one of the reference "Monica" cards with a 6pin and 8pin. The VDDC on the card when it worked was 0.934V which seems low to me. MVDDC is 1.602V which seems normal.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flying triangle*
> 
> I don't think it's getting enough power as well. I picked the card up super cheap and thought I'd try and bring it back to life. If it doesn't work no biggy. I think the guy tried to flash it and borked the flash to be honest. The power supply is a corsair 750Tx so i don't think it's that as i have never had problems with it in the past and my 7850 works fine when i pop it in.
> 
> I am going to try to flash it when i get a chance. it is one of the reference "Monica" cards with a 6pin and 8pin. The VDDC on the card when it worked was 0.934V which seems low to me. MVDDC is 1.602V which seems normal.


Load the card in a computer with another video cardnas the main display if you can. Use vbe to edit the BIOS, I would say 1.20v would be more then enough. My 7950 runs at 1.13v at 1100 MHz. Make sure that the boot cstate is running at the 1.20v state.

The use winflash to flash it. Just make sure you select the right card.

Yeah under 1.0v seem way too low to boot. When the card boots it boots at whatever clock speeds you have set to game at.


----------



## flying triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Load the card in a computer with another video cardnas the main display if you can. Use vbe to edit the BIOS, I would say 1.20v would be more then enough. My 7950 runs at 1.13v at 1100 MHz. Make sure that the boot cstate is running at the 1.20v state.
> 
> The use winflash to flash it. Just make sure you select the right card.
> 
> Yeah under 1.0v seem way too low to boot. When the card boots it boots at whatever clock speeds you have set to game at.


Ok, so I have gone through the tutorial and it looks like I flashed it properly two separate times with two different bios'. GPUz shows 800Mhz core and 1250mhz on the first flash and on the second one it is set at 925mhz and 1250mhz. Bios version 015.022.000.001.001496
Device ID 1002-679A
Works great with the VGA drivers on WIndows 7 but as soon as Install a driver for it if hangs on windows and freezes to a black screen. Can't boot into windows.


----------



## flying triangle

Could this be a PSU issue? Or maybe a motherboard bios issue? I have a Corsair 750TX so I can't see it being that and the motherboard bios is the F10 on a Gigabyte z68 motherboard.


----------



## TurkishGerman

Hey guys,
if i flash the 280 bios to my gigabyte 7950,i lose Hdmi.


----------



## wildpygmy

I know these GPU's are pretty long in the tooth, but maybe someone here can help me. I have an old card that I screwed up a while back by messing around with the BIOS and mistakenly not backing up properly. Have been using a new card for a while and had this one sitting in a closet, because despite quite a bit of effort expended, I could never find the proper BIOS. Currently, I'd like to use the card in another computer, but still cannot get it working properly

The card is the Sapphire Dual-X Radeon 7950, stickers on the back of the physical board read SKU# 11196-19 and P/N 299-3E249-000SA. It is the card that has a button to switch to a "Boost" bios that glows blue when pushed. I believe this is a non-reference PCB design. For reference, the retail box looks like this:

I've tried every 925mhz BIOS listed for sapphire Dual-X on techpowerup to no avail. Either they fail to boot, boot up to windows and seem to work but in gpu-z or any overclocking app they report a 0mhz core clock and memory clock and perform abysmally in furmark, or they seem to work generally, but cause any PC the card is in to not shutdown or restart properly (basically windows logs out but the computer stays on or does not restart)

I think, but am not 100% sure, that the BIOS versions I'm looking for are 113-3e24900x-s48 and 113-3e24900-s48.

TL;DR if anyone has the stock BIOSes for the Sapphire Radeon 7950 Dual-X 11196-19, 850ghz base/925mhz boost, both for when the bios button is activated and not, that they could upload somewhere for me, it would be much appreciated. Failing that, I'd be willing to try any modified, not too power hungry/heat intensive BIOSes .

Thanks!


----------



## zanz

in the 1st post in the thread there is a type it says
Quote:


> . Ok 1070 core Hex is 01 C1 38, Ram is 1400 mem or in hex 02 22 E0,


01c138 would be 115,000 or for 1150 mhz, 1070 would be 0‭1 A1 F8‬. it threw me off when i was moding my bios to fix my 7950 boost that did not like idle voltage or ram clock changes.


----------



## robnitro

Try another 280 bios. Some of them won't work right for me either. I found an XFX one that works fine, but may or may not work for you https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/157308/xfx-r9280-3072-140302


----------



## PontiacGTX

If I change the Power limit range leaving minimum as default and max being 20% higher would cause any issue?
Exactly chaging the TDP would allow higher OC or it will draw more power even if it is at stock clock/underclocked?


----------



## zanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> If I change the Power limit range leaving minimum as default and max being 20% higher would cause any issue?
> Exactly chaging the TDP would allow higher OC or it will draw more power even if it is at stock clock/underclocked?


the TDP sets the default power target, it will let it go up to the boost clock (bios or overdrive) and stay there so long as it does not thermal throttle or exceed power target. the % is what you can set in over drive. if you dont set anything in overdrive it will use the bios defaults.

it will also not use extra power just to do it, so higher TDP is higher default power target, higher % gives you a higher power option in over drive but is based on the tdp.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanz*
> 
> the TDP sets the default power target, it will let it go up to the boost clock (bios or overdrive) and stay there so long as it does not thermal throttle or exceed power target. the % is what you can set in over drive. if you dont set anything in overdrive it will use the bios defaults.
> 
> it will also not use extra power just to do it, so higher TDP is higher default power target, higher % gives you a higher power option in over drive but is based on the tdp.


but I mean the manual power limit adjustment, If i leave it at default minimum power limit and only increase max power limit it can cause any problem , if I leave it at default clocks but lower vddc?


----------



## zanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> but I mean the manual power limit adjustment, If i leave it at default minimum power limit and only increase max power limit it can cause any problem , if I leave it at default clocks but lower vddc?


the % only changes wattage when overclocking in overdrive, you could set it to 100% in bios with no negative if you really wanted to since it will not change voltage or use extra power. aisc and VID change voltage not the power settings.


----------



## Chucklez

Okay so ive been out of the high end PC space for a bit and havent ventured this forum in a while. Anyone mind giving me a TDLR of modding BIOS and what or what it helps? Ive read the first post and a few other threads but dont seem to understand the difference/benefit between it and straight up overclocking.


----------



## restless

Can someone help with xfx 280x bios.
Id is Tahiti B0 CR XT C38601, part nr 113-797atdfv33 with Elpida memory
The problem is there are 3 supported memory types and I'm not sure which is which...

xfx280x_default.zip 40k .zip file

I simply want to set tighter memory timings at default 950/1375 freq


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *restless*
> 
> Can someone help with xfx 280x bios.
> Id is Tahiti B0 CR XT C38601, part nr 113-797atdfv33 with Elpida memory
> The problem is there are 3 supported memory types and I'm not sure which is which...
> 
> xfx280x_default.zip 40k .zip file
> 
> I simply want to set tighter memory timings at default 950/1375 freq


Hey mate, if you go to this link

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2XVfIhkHZlfRDNXVTRXTGpiOU0

This bios should be the right one for you, it matches your card and is elpida optimised. If for some reason it's not right then go here...

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2XVfIhkHZlfQkNDR1hlZVdDeVE

Then scroll down to the xfx section you should find 5 or 6 bioses that match your card. I don't know if they are just multiple copies of each other but these should all be pretty close to optimal for you.
You might have to experiment a bit with a few or just compare in a hex editor.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## restless

10x, I already found Stilts collection and thats what I flashed successfully.

XFX_797A-TDF_V33_K2_AGR_ELP-LowV-Aggres.zip 40k .zip file


----------



## Bkpizza

Ok all good, I took a look at the second bios you posted and the timings for the 1250mhz, 1375mhz and 1500mhz strap are the same. Which is why stilt recommends you to run at 1500mhz for that bios. I really don't think there is much you can do to improve on that bios, just do your best to run at 1500mhz memory.


----------



## hojnikb

Hi,

I know this is not a 7700 series thread, but i have a 7770Ghz from club3d to play with. I would like to edit the bios voltage, but it's not possible using vbe7.

Is there another app to edit the bios ? Or maybe via hex editor ? VRM in question is uP6266


----------



## DannyDK

So i just got an xfx 7970 ghz black card, i was wondering if it would be possible to do some magic to thes bios since it realy doesnt overclock very well, only 25mhz on the ram and 50mhz on the core, even if i ramp up the powerlimit and core voltage (1.2v i think) and 1.6v on the ram, but it still wont go higher, at least when running firestrike, with furmark i can set it to higher speeds, but shouldnt i care more about it not crashing in firestrike then being able to max it out in furmark?

Heres my little bios:

Tahiti.zip 40k .zip file


----------



## DannyDK

By the way, can you use an r9 280x bios on a 7970 card?
I meen could i get xfx blck r9 280x bios for my card?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

back when i dabbled with differnt bios i never had luck using 280x ones on my 79790s you might look into the asus 7970 unlocked ones.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> back when i dabbled with differnt bios i never had luck using 280x ones on my 79790s you might look into the asus 7970 unlocked ones.


Does the asus unlocked ones work on xfx cards and where can i find it?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> So i just got an xfx 7970 ghz black card, i was wondering if it would be possible to do some magic to thes bios since it realy doesnt overclock very well, only 25mhz on the ram and 50mhz on the core, even if i ramp up the powerlimit and core voltage (1.2v i think) and 1.6v on the ram, but it still wont go higher, at least when running firestrike, with furmark i can set it to higher speeds, but shouldnt i care more about it not crashing in firestrike then being able to max it out in furmark?
> 
> Heres my little bios:
> 
> Tahiti.zip 40k .zip file


Hey mate don't know how far you have gotten, but you might be able to try one of these two bios files. They are for your card and have been fixed by the stilt. Some bios have very bad memory configs so overclocking is not good at all.

It may not fix your problem but it's worth a crack. I'm not sure what one will suit you better, but see how you go.

XFX_797A-TDB.zip 177k .zip file


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey mate don't know how far you have gotten, but you might be able to try one of these two bios files. They are for your card and have been fixed by the stilt. Some bios have very bad memory configs so overclocking is not good at all.
> 
> It may not fix your problem but it's worth a crack. I'm not sure what one will suit you better, but see how you go.
> 
> XFX_797A-TDB.zip 177k .zip file


i only get black screen with those bios´s when trying to run metro last light benchmark and furmark only gets 15ish fps and everything on the card is clocked down, weird :-/
So i went to the techpower site and got another bios for an xfx 7970 card just to see if i could clock it higher with that, but all i get now is black screen after flashing it when reboot, no picture at all. Is it bricked now? If it is bricked, i should get it another system and try to reflash it right?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

your card dont have dual bios ? a little switch at top of card next to the crossfire connector if not you will need to use onboard or another gpu to flash it.


----------



## DannyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> your card dont have dual bios ? a little switch at top of card next to the crossfire connector if not you will need to use onboard or another gpu to flash it.


No it doesnt, i once had a saphire with it though, its realy great 
I had a750ti laying so i put that in and flashed back to the original and now it works again, think maybe i have to settle for 1050 on the core and 1450 on the memory :-(


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyDK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> your card dont have dual bios ? a little switch at top of card next to the crossfire connector if not you will need to use onboard or another gpu to flash it.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesnt, i once had a saphire with it though, its realy great
> I had a750ti laying so i put that in and flashed back to the original and now it works again, think maybe i have to settle for 1050 on the core and 1450 on the memory :-(
Click to expand...

might just be bad clockers my 7970s will do 1100/19800mhz other will do 1200/1850 but they are water cooled i run them both at 1100/1650 24/7.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

If anyone knows how to help me, I need what is essentially a 7970 GHz edition vBIOS with the device subsystemID of a 7950, and the TMU/core count of 124/1984.


----------



## twiztedxtasy

Hey all, I recently received an Asus 7970 DC2 Non top, just looking for a bios that has the voltage limit unlocked. I have an 81 percent asic. Also does the non top DC2 matter which setting the dualbios is on before I flash? Iv flashed cards before, but never one with a switch on it. thanks again!


----------



## mllrkllr88

I am trying to find the optimized memory bios for my XFX card. I have all the hard mods done for core and memory, but I want that increased efficiency, can anyone help? I don't have a second bios on this card so I would prefer to not have to re-flash via dos and second card.

Here is my card:


AFR Memory


Edit:
I found this list but none of the links work. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1odJXgWbHUcIS9fAxaXB-nPD8WWH1sBdd_XBOe3F3jo0/edit#gid=0

I also found this collection, but I dont see the file I need: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2XVfIhkHZlfQkNDR1hlZVdDeVE

Since my card is equipped with Hynix AFR, It looks like the one I want is: *"XFX_797A_TDB_V32_AGR_Hynix-AFR.zip"* anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## 92lucio92

I have a dumb question: which bios I should use if I have a R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5 V2/OC ?


----------



## 92lucio92

Or better, I need some advice in voltages...I don't really know how I'm supposed to set them for better performance/minor heating


----------



## Stuttergame

Quote:


> In this image above notice there are two values of 6A 04 which in you reverse to 04 6A=1113 which is the decimal value or 1.113v, there are two spots here one is the voltage you would see in a tool utility and the other is the cap.


I know this thread is old but i have a question about unlocking voltage.
I do own a 7950 PCS+ and most people claim that the voltage is unlocked. However i always wondered why increasing the voltage (With Afterburner) doesn't seem to have any effect on it although it shows and reports the "new" Voltage in Tools. So i now i had a deeper look into the bios. And the voltage appears twice there.
So i wonder is there a CAP? And is there a way to find out if the voltage is locked?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Hey guys,
I am looking for the memory efficiency bios for an XFX card, but I don't know the perticular bios to look for. Can anyone offer help?

The card has Hynix MFR memory, here is a picture of the label.


----------



## felix

Not exactly a 7950/7970, but close enough, my Firepro W8000 (Tahiti B0 GL PRO), is running 1025/1450 (stock 900/1375) at the *stock&locked* voltage of 1020mV.

Having an EK waterblock so, running very smooth (also stresstested).

I wonder if anyone from the Tahiti bios masters in here is still around, so that i could have some help unlocking the voltage in my card's vbios.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## forman313

felix said:


> Not exactly a 7950/7970, but close enough, my Firepro W8000 (Tahiti B0 GL PRO), is running 1025/1450 (stock 900/1375) at the *stock&locked* voltage of 1020mV.
> 
> Having an EK waterblock so, running very smooth (also stresstested).
> 
> I wonder if anyone from the Tahiti bios masters in here is still around, so that i could have some help unlocking the voltage in my card's vbios.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Have you tried to add the GUID to Afterburners oem2 file?

Since its a FirePro, it might not be in the database/config.


Im guessing its the same voltage controller as the 7900 series? 

If so, it should work. Just insert the Firepro ID.



Code:


[VEN_xxxx&DEV_xxxx&SUBSYS_xxxxxxxx&REV_??]

; AMD Firepro

Desc                                  	  = Firepro W8000
VDDC_CHL8228_Detection			= 6:30h
VDDC_CHL8228_Defaults			=C8 88
VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback             = 1
MVDDC_CHL8228_Detection			= 6:30h
MVDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback		= 1


----------



## felix

forman313 said:


> Have you tried to add the GUID to Afterburners oem2 file?
> 
> Since its a FirePro, it might not be in the database/config.
> 
> 
> Im guessing its the same voltage controller as the 7900 series?
> 
> If so, it should work. Just insert the Firepro ID.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [VEN_xxxx&DEV_xxxx&SUBSYS_xxxxxxxx&REV_??]
> 
> ; AMD Firepro
> 
> Desc                                  	  = Firepro W8000
> VDDC_CHL8228_Detection			= 6:30h
> VDDC_CHL8228_Defaults			=C8 88
> VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback             = 1
> MVDDC_CHL8228_Detection			= 6:30h
> MVDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback		= 1


Thank you for your answer !

I have tried to see the vbios values with VBE7 and another Radeon HD7xxx editor, but the values seem to be locked. There was somewhere in them a "max voltage" value as 1020mV (my max stock voltage).

I also made some notes about where the various clocks and values were inside my bios, but left it there, still i could make some progress and give feedback when i have some time.


I will try what you said, however i can remember a different controller than the CHL8228 that is in the above script


----------



## drkdeath5000

Hi all,

I'm trying to overclock my Sapphire Vapor-X OC 7950 but running into issues. Hopefully someone can help me.

Firstly it seems none of the OC'ing tools work with the latest AMD CC drivers, even the slightest increase in Trixx causes my screen to flicker. From what i can read online this seems to be a known issue amongst the community and the recommendation is to downgrade drivers or OC through the bios so i'm doing the bios approach.

I've editted my bios through VBE7 and flashed the output file through atiflash. Everything takes and i can boot up fine but my OC doesnt appear to be working as the clock is not going above 850mhz.

Also, please see the attached. GPU-Z is reporting my OC clock speed at 850 and my default clock speed as 1100. Did i do something wrong here its as if the values are backwards.

UPDATE ITS NOW WORKING!

In the event anyone else faces the same issue i had to reinstall drivers to get the OC'd clocks working and GPU-Z now reports them correctly.

My issue now is i have to raise my power control limit in CC using overdrive to get a stable overclock. Without this the clocks just throttle down to 500Mhz. Ideally i would like to OC everything through the bios so i dont have to rely on software for my overclock but i'm not sure what voltage values to put in.

How exactly do you decide what values to put in VDDC and TDP? MY ASIC quality is 59.7%.

Ultimately i'm looking to go as high as i can with this card whilst keeping within safe temps as id like it to see me through a while longer yet as i dont see myself upgrading beyond 1080p anytime soon.

Any OC'ing advice welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## drkdeath5000

Update - I ended up putting the VDDC to 1.25v @1170 core clock and 1500 memory. Seems stable, furmark and valley ran for 3 hours with no issues and temps are happy around 69C. The result in games is about 10-15 fps improvement so i'm pretty happy with that. Most games will play at 60fps now. 

The final OC'd Bios is attached for anyone that needs it. Remeber this is for a Sapphire Vapor X OC Boost 7950 Card with Elpida ram. Its also worth noting you can probably go higher depending on your card. I read it was safe to put 1.3v through these but i was getting artifacting past 1200 core so i just settled at 1170 @ 1.25v which btw is the stock voltage on these OC'd sapphire cards anyway.

As a final note thanks for the tool providers and all the info for making this possible. Really happy with my resultant overclock. If it gets me through another year this card will have done its job.


----------



## Avantu

Hi guys! Would anybody be so nice to tweak bios for me? My card is Gigabyte HD7950 Windforce. It came with this bios - https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=216976&stc=1&d=1536488549

And it's okayish but the card tends to get bit hot and fan curve is absurd. Also it couldn't keep up at 1100/1300 and +20% power limit, often throttling while GPU usage is 99%(like in PUBG). Performance VDDC seems to be 1250mV. Next i tried some rom(can't remember which) and i cranked it up to 1300mV in VBE but it was still going at 1250mV, using unlocked Trixx i could go to 1300mV but it stays at this voltage even at idle which can be harmful i guess. Now i'm using this bios https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/165292/gigabyte-r9280-3072-140820 at 1100/1375 and it seems okay, but it again keeps throttling at 0% power limit, barely keeps itself at +20%. Also idk if i should use HD7950 or R9 280 rom, i think 280 should be better but correct me if i'm wrong. I have also noticed that even slight change of frequency triggers throttling more than stock but even stock bios without OC was throttling sometimes. IDK if i should up my core voltage, i also don't know my memory voltage. ASIC is 56,8%. I see you guys going much higher than 1100/1300 which i can barely manage to. *Would be nice if somebody want to help me or have the same card and give me theirs tweaked bios * Also, my memory is AFR and VRM is CHL822x(atleast that's what VBE says) if somebody wants to send me theirs bios.


----------

